# Smoking and Obamacare #21



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I believe his mother had insurance.


She did and received excellent care.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> They probably forgot to mention that on Algazeera TV, you know the one Algore sold to them


Not to mention the one Hillary praises.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How nice to know you have such an up close and personal relationship with the Obama family. That means you probably enjoyed your time with them in Hawaii and Indonesia as well. Lucky you.


Do you think Hucking towed her child along with her as she traveled with Obama and his family? How sweet!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Guess the only thing they can do is repeat themselves in two places, hoping that they sound creative
> 
> Same old same old.
> 
> ...


We'll get all the answers once Gitmo is closed by Obama.

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We'll get all the answers once Gitmo is closed by Obama.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!


Where will he put all the Syrian terrorists? Careful NYC, they could come to you, since they don't drink large soda's


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway seems to have lost the ability to process new information.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you need to learn about present day jargon.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Be prepared, I predict you will be moaning and groaning for another two decades at least.



soloweygirl said:


> Out from that same slime and sludge seems to be where this president made his rise in politics. You know, the one that used his mother's illness, to get the health care law passed. We've been crying for our nation for the last 4 1/2 years.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Where will he put all the Syrian terrorists? Careful NYC, they could come to you, since they don't drink large soda's


ROFLOL


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey talk about racists statements. What about JJ calling the Tea Party the 'New Confederacy"?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Never mind, Tea Party members can't be a part of the Confederacy, the Confederates were DEMOCRATS


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You know that MSNBC, CNN, Democracy Now, Truth Dig, Daily Kos, Huff Post, etc. or most of the Lib sites and journalists do not teach or know anything of America's history. Everything said on those failing cable stations is made up for the listeners and is not factual or reality. How do you expect Libs to know about what happened yesterday never mind 145 years ago to abolish slavery or the events regarding the Civil Rights movements that began 50-60 years ago?
> 
> You're asking too much of these Libs and Progs, LTL.


KPg
if your sources would have at least a small percentage of the knowledge of the ones you mentioned, you would give the impression of having a little smarts. As it stands, zilch.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well at least we know that some Dems can see the light and leave the Dark Side. Hopefully more libs will become enlightened, and stop living off of other people's success


Yes, and the segregationist Southern Dems who saw the light became today's segregationist repubs. This crap about living off of other people's success means what? Is that something like the wealthy becoming rich on the backs of workers who aren't even paid a living wage? I'm still searching for the Christian in you, but I haven't glimpsed it yet.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

KPG your point was proven again


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, and the segregationist Southern Dems who saw the light became today's segregationist repubs. This crap about living off of other people's success means what? Is that something like the wealthy becoming rich on the backs of workers who aren't even paid a living wage? I'm still searching for the Christian in you, but I haven't glimpsed it yet.


Frankly I don't believe it exists. The moderates on FF seem to have dropped out, too--KPG and her (his?) henchman are really out of control.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> there it is again. The intelligent conversation brought over from LOLL. I am so glad not to partake.


Very true!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I don't believe it exists. The moderates on FF seem to have dropped out, too--KPG and her (his?) henchman are really out of control.


Your Lefties have been out of control ever since the beginning of this thread. See you are calling us "henchmen" but we are Christian Ladies--what do you call your side---the "wild" bunch?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> KPG your point was proven again


I'm still waiting for evidence of live brain cells in any of them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Wonder if Obama is going to go to Congress for authorization to attack Syria?
> 
> Remember Congress did authorize attacking Iraq. The left is still complaining about that.


You cannot be serious - he seeks only the UN's approval.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Your Lefties have been out of control ever since the beginning of this thread. See you are calling us "henchmen" but we are Christian Ladies--what do you call your side---the "wild" bunch?


They are known as the Satanists as from those in the know or so I am told.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Janeway seems to have lost the ability to process new information.


Oh, sweetheart, I thought you were a nice person, but I now know you were thrown off KP and it will only be a matter of time before I know who you really are!

My mind is fine just the body gone to H-------! What is your excuse?

This reply from you was totally unnecessary. Did it make you feel smart? Well, it did not as my education is superior to yours.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They are known as the Satanists as from those in the know or so I am told.


The name fits!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you think Hucking towed her child along with her as she traveled with Obama and his family? How sweet!


Oh, Misery Huck has only pretended to travel with the bunch for their pretend vacation for 10 days otherwise, she has not been anywhere except on KP!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

It is bed time for me to go to bed so nighty night my friends!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They are known as the Satanists as from those in the know or so I am told.


For us to be Satanists we would have to follow and worship you.
Ain't gonna happen, Old Nick!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Misery Huck has only pretended to travel with the bunch for their pretend vacation for 10 days otherwise, she has not been anywhere except on KP!


Why keep making a fool out of yourself, Jane. We did meet up and had a fantastic time. Why is that so hard for you to accept? Get over it!.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Where will he put all the Syrian terrorists? Careful NYC, they could come to you, since they don't drink large soda's


I heard they are moving them to Virginia.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well at least we know that some Dems can see the light and leave the Dark Side. Hopefully more libs will become enlightened, and stop living off of other people's success


YAWN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> no fresh stuff yet, LTL?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Out from that same slime and sludge seems to be where this president made his rise in politics. You know, the one that used his mother's illness, to get the health care law passed. We've been crying for our nation for the last 4 1/2 years.


You have been crying for YOURSELF for the last 4/12 years.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> there it is again. The intelligent conversation brought over from LOLL. I am so glad not to partake.


You just did, idiot! Solowey gets the dunce cap once again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh really, talk about making things up for your convenience. I have always known that about her. But if you are half Hispanic and half white, you are a white Hispanic. If you are half white and half black you are an African American. If you are not 100% NAI you are white.


NO You are not. You are "red" according to Janeway. She would know best, right, LTL?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "Birds of a lawless, bigoted feather bully together."  Michelle Malkin


Yes, read it and learn, KPG.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Your Lefties have been out of control ever since the beginning of this thread. See you are calling us "henchmen" but we are Christian Ladies--what do you call your side---the "wild" bunch?


I will call you Christian ladies as soon as I see some hint of Christianity. People who spew out as much hate as the righties on KP do then turn around and quote the Bible in the same breath are not true Christians. Where's the love and compassion?
So right now, I can't call you Christian or ladies.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They are known as the Satanists as from those in the know or so I am told.


Truly ignorant, bigoted statement.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And gov issued ID for Medicare to be seen by your physician. Fancy that????


sjrNC said:


> A college student iD is issued to all students. It is not acceptable because it only establishes you attend that institution.
> Foreign students also get the same iD,. They aren't citizens so, if using college ID's what is to keep them from voting.
> 
> My son attended college out of state, he was not a resident of that state, he could not vote in that state nor claim state residency even through he had an ID.
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it is more of that crazy 47% talk that lost Mitt Romney the presidential election for insulting so many hard working Americans and will continue to lose Republicans national elections for decades to come because those elitists just can't develop empathy for the other half... that is what 47% is, right?, just about half. LOL.



alcameron said:


> Yes, and the segregationist Southern Dems who saw the light became today's segregationist repubs. This crap about living off of other people's success means what? Is that something like the wealthy becoming rich on the backs of workers who aren't even paid a living wage? I'm still searching for the Christian in you, but I haven't glimpsed it yet.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Janeway said "Your Lefties have been out of control ever since the beginning of this thread. See you are calling us "henchmen" but we are Christian Ladies--what do you call your side---the "wild" bunch?"

I have to say looking from the outside in you all are neither. You don't express yourselves like Christians and you certainly don't post like ladies.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

If you had a few functioning brain cells, Janeway, you would have no problem at all finding out who I am. 
You are much too busy trying to be clever, difficult task though it must be, to do anything that takes a few minutes.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

We have the richest poor people in the world.

Mike Huckabee: Last month, the Senate Budget Committee reports that in fiscal year 2011, between food stamps, housing support, child care, Medicaid and other benefits, the average US household below the poverty line received $168 a day in government support. Whats the problem with that much support? Well, the median household income in America is just over $50,000, which averages out to $137.13 a day.
To put it another way, being on welfare now pays the equivalent of $30 an hour for a 40-hour week, while the average job pays $25 an hour. And the person who works also has to pay taxes, which drops his pay to $21 an hour. Its no wonder that welfare is now the biggest part of the budget, more than Social Security or defense. And why would anyone want to get off welfare when working pays $9 an hour less?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Did you ever think that just maybe Mike Huckabee's figures are so outrageous they may just be skewed to help people like you feel justified in holding down the poor?
Just maybe those figures include organ transplant recipients who have no other means of staying alive, just maybe those figures include the millions of elderly who are in nursing homes to live out the last days of their lives, just maybe those figures include the neo-natal costs for those babies born at 24 weeks and barely able to survive and then only with tremendous amounts of medical intervention. 
Just maybe you are saying that we should let all those people die. Is that what you are suggesting?

Because the cold hard facts are that a woman in Massachusetts with no income other than $1000. dollars a month in child support paying no rent to her mother whose home she is living in with her three daughters receives $350.00 a month in SNAP benefits and nothing else since she has nothing else. Her health insurance is paid for by her ex-husband. 
A young man living with his mother works for $360.00/week and receives $100. a month in SNAP benefits and has health insurance through Commonwealth Connection. 
Anyway that you and Mike Huckabee, wonderful Christian folks that you both are, that falls far short of $168./day.



lovethelake said:


> We have the richest poor people in the world.
> 
> Mike Huckabee: Last month, the Senate Budget Committee reports that in fiscal year 2011, between food stamps, housing support, child care, Medicaid and other benefits, the average US household below the poverty line received $168 a day in government support. Whats the problem with that much support? Well, the median household income in America is just over $50,000, which averages out to $137.13 a day.
> To put it another way, being on welfare now pays the equivalent of $30 an hour for a 40-hour week, while the average job pays $25 an hour. And the person who works also has to pay taxes, which drops his pay to $21 an hour. Its no wonder that welfare is now the biggest part of the budget, more than Social Security or defense. And why would anyone want to get off welfare when working pays $9 an hour less?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Just goes to show how little you know, joeysomma. 
I was not complaining, I was presenting facts. 
It would seem that you have no idea of what the job market is like. That young man that I mentioned is doing day labor as there are no full time jobs to be had. Most new jobs that are being created are in the low wage arena. Not everyone is equipped to be an MBA and possibly rob people blind in the corporate world. 
I think what I just read in your post is that it may not be worth it to work because of a well developed work ethic only for a decent living wage. Was that what you meant to say? People should run up bills going to college or other secondary school rather than work hard at a low paying job?



joeysomma said:


> Why are you complaining about these people. It sounds like they are living better than some. The young man should be going to school to get a better job. I am wondering why he qualifies for either SNAP or health care as I thought you need to have children to be eligible for these benefits.
> 
> As for the young mother; She should be happy her ex is paying child support and is providing insurance. Are the children in school? If they are she should be working. There are programs for displaced homemakers to go back to school to better themselves.
> I know of someone whose ex owes $40,000 in back child support. The children are now 16 and 19. The only time she does get support is when he is in prison.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You just did, idiot! Solowey gets the dunce cap once again.


Now, now, Bratty, no name calling as you must think everyone is an idiot, but do you ever look in a mirror?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Just goes to show how little you know, joeysomma.
> I was not complaining, I was presenting facts.
> It would seem that you have no idea of what the job market is like. That young man that I mentioned is doing day labor as there are no full time jobs to be had. Most new jobs that are being created are in the low wage arena. Not everyone is equipped to be an MBA and possibly rob people blind in the corporate world.
> I think what I just read in your post is that it may not be worth it to work because of a well developed work ethic only for a decent living wage. Was that what you meant to say? People should run up bills going to college or other secondary school rather than work hard at a low paying job?


If you think you are presenting facts, then back them up with actual facts instead of just "saying" there was--where are these people & what source are you using so we can look at the article you found this information.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, yes. This little diatribe sounds very "Christian". So full of love and so humble. 
God bless.



Janeway said:


> Oh, sweetheart, I thought you were a nice person, but I now know you were thrown off KP and it will only be a matter of time before I know who you really are!
> 
> My mind is fine just the body gone to H-------! What is your excuse?
> 
> This reply from you was totally unnecessary. Did it make you feel smart? Well, it did not as my education is superior to yours.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> If you had a few functioning brain cells, Janeway, you would have no problem at all finding out who I am.
> You are much too busy trying to be clever, difficult task though it must be, to do anything that takes a few minutes.


Oh, nasty, nasty, remarks as you must be one of the dumbest Democrats on this thread & believe me there are some Lou, Lou,s. Your identity will not be of interest to me as you will be ignored by me from now on as you have nothing of interest to contribute to this thread! Just lies!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Why are you complaining about these people. It sounds like they are living better than some. The young man should be going to school to get a better job. I am wondering why he qualifies for either SNAP or health care as I thought you need to have children to be eligible for these benefits.
> 
> As for the young mother; She should be happy her ex is paying child support and is providing insurance. Are the children in school? If they are she should be working. There are programs for displaced homemakers to go back to school to better themselves.
> I know of someone whose ex owes $40,000 in back child support. The children are now 16 and 19. The only time she does get support is when he is in prison.


I think jelun's figures are skewed and describe her. I'd like her to pay me all that benefits she and her family receives so my 'living wage' goes up. Because I applied myself and work hard, I receive NO benefits nor subsidies from the government, stealing from her and other taxpayers, and also made my marriage work through good times and bad so not to divorce and do not expect payments from my ex to support me when he is no longer part of my family.

I'm not one to stay at home eating Doritos and Bon Bons waiting for my govt SNAP, WIC or food stamps or any other 'entitlements.' Why isn't this family doing everything they can to further their skill sets and educations to work and take responsibility for themselves instead of relying on the US taxpayers?

Remember Obama removed the 'work requirement' from receiving taxpayer-funding monies?

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why keep making a fool out of yourself, Jane. We did meet up and had a fantastic time. Why is that so hard for you to accept? Get over it!.


That trip never happened so you need to quit saying it did as most of you are so broke you cannot buy a small ice cream cone.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I have provided several links to document information in many of my entries on KP. They are ignored and more vitriol is spewed. So now I provide links when I have the time. If someone wants information they can find their own sources. There are so many search engines available it is pretty easy. 
I find it odd that you didn't ask that lake person for a better source than "Mike Huckabee" that talking head/pundit who has never felt the need to make statements based on fact.



Janeway said:


> If you think you are presenting facts, then back them up with actual facts instead of just "saying" there was--where are these people & what source are you using so we can look at the article you found this information.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

More gentle commentary from the Christian Lady. 
God bless.



Janeway said:


> That trip never happened so you need to quit saying it did as most of you are so broke you cannot buy a small ice cream cone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

No links - only your words posted. Not even a good try. I guess you're feeling 'entitled' to not have to prove whatever you wish to spew. :lol:


Seems to me you are thus: "You are much too busy trying to be clever, difficult task though it must be, to do anything that takes a few minutes." Remember those words? You should; they're yours.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So don't read it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> No links - only your words posted. Not even a good try. I guess you're feeling 'entitled' to not have to prove whatever you wish to spew. :lol:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Your brain is broken, apparently.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I think jelun's figures are skewed and describe her. I'd like her to pay me all that benefits she and her family receives so my 'living wage' goes up. Because I applied myself and work hard, I receive NO benefits nor subsidies from the government, stealing from her and other taxpayers, and also made my marriage work through good times and bad so not to divorce and do not expect payments from my ex to support me when he is no longer part of my family.
> 
> I'm not one to stay at home eating Doritos and Bon Bons waiting for my govt SNAP, WIC or food stamps or any other 'entitlements.' Why isn't this family doing everything they can to further their skill sets and educations to work and take responsibility for themselves instead of relying on the US taxpayers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I will call you Christian ladies as soon as I see some hint of Christianity. People who spew out as much hate as the righties on KP do then turn around and quote the Bible in the same breath are not true Christians. Where's the love and compassion?
> So right now, I can't call you Christian or ladies.


Al, have you read the hateful remarks that are written from your Leftie friends? Did you read what they said to Yarnie? To put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure is just one horrible example.

Also, Cheeky, Huck & Bratty usually are the most hateful on here & now that Jelun2 or whatever is now hateful too. So you must rethink about your sayings.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, jelun2, has got the Liberal mantra down pat.

If you cannot justify or prove your thoughts, personally attack all those with whom you do not agree. 

How stale and completely boring. Why are these people even posting on a discussion thread?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Al, have you read the hateful remarks that are written from your Leftie friends? Did you read what they said to Yarnie? To put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure is just one horrible example.
> 
> Also, Cheeky, Huck & Bratty usually are the most hateful on here & now that Jelun2 or whatever is now hateful too. So you must rethink about your sayings.


Janeway - I'd include Al in those hateful posts as well. Re-read her posts, you'll see. Regardless, an accessory to the crime is as guilty as those who commit the crime. Alcameron NEVER critiques her Lib friends who are the most hateful people on this site. She actually supports and encourages them instead.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO You are not. You are "red" according to Janeway. She would know best, right, LTL?


I am Red because I'm a full blooded American Apache Indian who was born in the USA.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bravo for raising your kids in the ways they should go Joey!

Your children trained for better skill sets and got educations for leading to better positions, applied themselves and even through these horrible economic times Obama and his Admin has created, are doing well.

Good on you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> So don't read it.


I won't as I completely ignore Seattle, MIB's quotes so yours will be ignored.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I won't as I completely ignore Seattle, MIB's quotes so yours will be ignored.


I'm in agreement that she should be ignored by me as well. Sounds like FF has returned. Oh, I mean damemary.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Like this? 
"Birds of a lawless, bigoted feather bully together."  Michelle Malkin
Wasn't that silly message mentioning satanism yours? 
God bless.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, jelun2, has got the Liberal mantra down pat.
> 
> If you cannot justify or prove your thoughts, personally attack all those with whom you do not agree.
> 
> How stale and completely boring. Why are these people even posting on a discussion thread?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Did you ever think that just maybe Mike Huckabee's figures are so outrageous they may just be skewed to help people like you feel justified in holding down the poor?
> Just maybe those figures include organ transplant recipients who have no other means of staying alive, just maybe those figures include the millions of elderly who are in nursing homes to live out the last days of their lives, just maybe those figures include the neo-natal costs for those babies born at 24 weeks and barely able to survive and then only with tremendous amounts of medical intervention.
> Just maybe you are saying that we should let all those people die. Is that what you are suggesting?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

From Janeway


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, have you read the hateful remarks that are written from your Leftie friends? Did you read what they said to Yarnie? To put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure is just one horrible example.
> 
> Also, Cheeky, Huck & Bratty usually are the most hateful on here & now that Jelun2 or whatever is now hateful too. So you must rethink about your sayings.


And so must you. The difference is that the lefties aren't running around quoting the Bible and proclaiming their Christianity.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

These ultra conservatives are pretty heavy into shoulds and ought tos, aren't they?
They have absolutely no idea about what the details are for those people I mentioned as anecdotal example (that is deliberate, I am sure you understand) and yet they should get more education and the woman should consider herself lucky that the ex pays and provides, as if it isn't the law. 
LOL, and then the best yet is that it could be me.



alcameron said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

You righties don't seem to understand that a person in the US today can work hard and still not "make it." You don't seem to understand that most people cannot simply "get a better education" and get ahead. The American Dream isn't the same as it was in the past. And guess what? Opportunity is NOT the same for all people, no matter what you believe. Pulling one up by one's bootstraps isn't there for everyone. What does it take to get "you people" to understand. You're lacking in empathy and compassion, something The Lord himself was full of but you are not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Like this?
> "Birds of a lawless, bigoted feather bully together."  Michelle Malkin
> Wasn't that silly message mentioning satanism yours?
> God bless.


Nope  The quote was Michelle Malkin's. Trouble with reading comprehension again dame?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> That trip never happened so you need to quit saying it did as most of you are so broke you cannot buy a small ice cream cone.


And now we're poor? And we know how you feel about the poor, don't we? Where do you get this stuff? And why do you care about how much money we have or don't have? You tease someone who doesn't have enough money that we "cannot buy a small ice cream cone?"


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not a Democrat. I posted previously, I am a socialist. Why would I call myself a Democrat when they are so center right? 
That woud be almost as big a lie as the one that you are a Christian and a lady.



Janeway said:


> Oh, nasty, nasty, remarks as you must be one of the dumbest Democrats on this thread & believe me there are some Lou, Lou,s. Your identity will not be of interest to me as you will be ignored by me from now on as you have nothing of interest to contribute to this thread! Just lies!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am not a Democrat. I posted previously, I am a socialist. Why would I call myself a Democrat when they are so center right?
> That woud be almost as big a lie as the one that you are a Christian and a lady.


(Gasp, shock!)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> That trip never happened so you need to quit saying it did as most of you are so broke you cannot buy a small ice cream cone.


Janeway
You are really not all there. Try to get fixed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I am not a Democrat. I posted previously, I am a socialist. Why would I call myself a Democrat when they are so center right?
> That woud be almost as big a lie as the one that you are a Christian and a lady.


jelun2
You nailed it "Christian and a lady".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Your Lefties have been out of control ever since the beginning of this thread. See you are calling us "henchmen" but we are Christian Ladies--what do you call your side---the "wild" bunch?


Janeway
when was the definition of Christian Lady changed to nasty Bird?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Well at least we know that some Dems can see the light and leave the Dark Side. Hopefully more libs will become enlightened, and stop living off of other people's success


lovethelake.
we are the light and we are success.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, Misery Huck has only pretended to travel with the bunch for their pretend vacation for 10 days otherwise, she has not been anywhere except on KP!


Janeway
had a wonderful time on our vacation and am on one right now again. Visiting Palin Country to take a view of Russia. Eat your Heart out.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> when was the definition of Christian Lady changed to nasty Bird?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry must be having such a wonderful time in Alaska that she needs to take time from her hours there to post here.

Not surprised that Misery cannot enjoy the company she can't keep.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

How nice, I doubt that I will ever go, I am more of a mini-vacation kinda gal, a couple of former co-workers who have gone just loved it!
Take LOTS of pictures!



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> had a wonderful time on our vacation and am on one right now again. Visiting Palin Country to take a view of Russia. Eat your Heart out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I am Red because I'm a full blooded American Apache Indian who was born in the USA.


Janeway
I guess you have been born again since you used to claim about 10% Native American heritage. So much for the truth. That picture of yourself you posted a while back must be from your previous life.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Is Hucking a pig on a chaise lounge on a ship in Alaska?

Man is that ugly.

Good thing I cannot see Russia from my home.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

More of that nice, Christian expression... so ladylike. 
God bless.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Is Hucking a pig on a chaise lounge on a ship in Alaska?
> 
> Man is that ugly.
> 
> Good thing I cannot see Russia from my home.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks dame! I speak the facts. It _is_ Hucking's avatar, it _is_ a pig on a chaise lounge and it _is_ ugly. You should tell her. Well, actually its a monkey, but thank God I cannot see it from my house.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is in the eye of the beholder, I suppose. Your representation would seem to be a something very dark with foggy illumination suspended over blue... the color suggested for selling. What is it you think that you can sell?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks dame! I speak the facts. It _is_ Hucking's avatar, it _is_ a pig on a chaise lounge and it _is_ ugly. You should tell her. Well, actually its a monkey, but thank God I cannot see it from my house.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Just goes to show how little you know, joeysomma.
> I was not complaining, I was presenting facts.
> It would seem that you have no idea of what the job market is like. That young man that I mentioned is doing day labor as there are no full time jobs to be had. Most new jobs that are being created are in the low wage arena. Not everyone is equipped to be an MBA and possibly rob people blind in the corporate world.
> I think what I just read in your post is that it may not be worth it to work because of a well developed work ethic only for a decent living wage. Was that what you meant to say? People should run up bills going to college or other secondary school rather than work hard at a low paying job?


What facts did you present? You were rambling on about organ transplant recipients, millions of elderly in nursing homes, neonatal costs, a woman and young man living with their parents. These are NOT facts that will either prove or disprove what Mike Huckabee stated. They are your opinion.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> And so must you. The difference is that the lefties aren't running around quoting the Bible and proclaiming their Christianity.


Because they don't do that, you give them a pass on being nasty, mean and cruel. How nice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> You righties don't seem to understand that a person in the US today can work hard and still not "make it." You don't seem to understand that most people cannot simply "get a better education" and get ahead. The American Dream isn't the same as it was in the past. And guess what? Opportunity is NOT the same for all people, no matter what you believe. Pulling one up by one's bootstraps isn't there for everyone. What does it take to get "you people" to understand. You're lacking in empathy and compassion, something The Lord himself was full of but you are not.


What ""you people" don't grasp is that the path is not always straight. Different times call for different ways to achieve ones goals. Being successful is not being afraid to change paths. Maybe it is necessary to reevaluate ones goals, make them more doable for the short term, while keeping an eye on the end result. It will take longer, but the results will be achieved or another path opened up to pursue.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry must be having such a wonderful time in Alaska that she needs to take time from her hours there to post here.
> 
> Not surprised that Misery cannot enjoy the company she can't keep.


I wonder how many, besides Huckleberry and Tina Fey, actually think you can see Russia from Sara Palin's house?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> How nice, I doubt that I will ever go, I am more of a mini-vacation kinda gal, a couple of former co-workers who have gone just loved it!
> Take LOTS of pictures!


jelun2
It is gorgeous. I shall take LOTS of pictures. We are having a fabulous time. DH has been here many times but it is my first. Only one more State to go to have visited all of them.
Amazing how well these gadgets work even in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is Hucking a pig on a chaise lounge on a ship in Alaska?
> 
> Man is that ugly.
> 
> Good thing I cannot see Russia from my home.


knitpresentgifts
I see this person has not learned anything while I was gone and that has been a long time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks dame! I speak the facts. It _is_ Hucking's avatar, it _is_ a pig on a chaise lounge and it _is_ ugly. You should tell her. Well, actually its a monkey, but thank God I cannot see it from my house.


KPG
can't even distinguish a monkey from a pig. As Judge Judy says:" Dumb is forever". In YOUR Christian mode again?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder how many, besides Huckleberry and Tina Fey, actually think you can see Russia from Sara Palin's house?


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> It is in the eye of the beholder, I suppose. Your representation would seem to be a something very dark with foggy illumination suspended over blue... the color suggested for selling. What is it you think that you can sell?


jelun2
She is selling hatred and with whim and vigor.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ingried said:


> knitpresentgifts
> I see this person has not learned anything while I was gone and that has been a long time.


Nah, you just posted about six minutes ago. Good connection up there in the wilderness huh? :XD:  :-D Be sure to pick up a couple of Sarah's books while you're there. I hear they are good reads (might keep you off the internet while vacationing too).


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

"...But many restaurant chains have already devised strategies for dealing with the law, and the outlook so far is for a new set of demands that will force some changes to the way restaurants operate  but wont necessarily be more disruptive than other types of cost increases or pop-up problems businesses deal with all the time."

Excerpt from an article on Yahoo Finance. Whole article was interesting.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Now the government's rules and regulations forbid anyone from living in a new house unless it is 100% completed. Large fines, if you live there early. Insures you have to go into debt to buy a home. /quote]
> 
> Not entirely true - it depends upon where you live, I think. A fiber friend of mine lived in her house while finishing it out.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Why are you complaining about these people. It sounds like they are living better than some. The young man should be going to school to get a better job. I am wondering why he qualifies for either SNAP or health care as I thought you need to have children to be eligible for these benefits.


Largest group of SNAP users are retirees in Florida. I posted the article a few weeks ago. SNAP isn't just for families with children.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> So don't read it.


They rarely provide links themselves. And even then, there is no discussion/debate - just dismissiveness.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> She is selling hatred and with whim and vigor.


And apparently it's on special this week!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are right about one thing. "The American Dream isn't the same as it was in the past." We built our home and lived it while working on it. Now the government's rules and regulations forbid anyone from living in a new house unless it is 100% completed. Large fines, if you live there early. Insures you have to go into debt to buy a home. There is no longer pay as you go.
> 
> What I do know, is I OWE no one. I choose to help ones that have little.
> People have to take responsible for themselves, unless they do, they will get nowhere.


Many of us have worked hard most of our lives. We are probably in a similar situation as you. We also help people. That's what we choose to do and can do. The problem is that not everyone has the same opportunities. I'm not going to preach that same thing again, but there are lots of people who try hard and work hard and don't get ahead. Can't you believe that or can't you understand that? Try imagining yourself in someone else's shoes in today's world.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is nice, the thing is people who don't go proclaiming their religiosity with every post and implying that they have some moral high ground are not acting as hypocrites when they fall into the little traps set by the sanctimonious or even are simply being honest about how a situation looks. 
It is very similar to, oh say, complaining about a person using admittedly anecdotal evidence 
and then doing the same thing and thinking it is different because a name is attached with no referencing link. 
Stupid, sure. Who would expect anything else?



soloweygirl said:
 

> Because they don't do that, you give them a pass on being nasty, mean and cruel. How nice.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Uh huh, it seems to me, GWP, that several of the people here either have medical conditions that are untreated causing them pain and an inability to control their irritability or they are being treated and the medications are having a negatie impact on both their cognition and stability .



GWPlver said:


> They rarely provide links themselves. And even then, there is no discussion/debate - just dismissiveness.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What ""you people" don't grasp is that the path is not always straight. Different times call for different ways to achieve ones goals. Being successful is not being afraid to change paths. Maybe it is necessary to reevaluate ones goals, make them more doable for the short term, while keeping an eye on the end result. It will take longer, but the results will be achieved or another path opened up to pursue.


I don't give anyone excuses for being nasty, but speaking out of both sides of one's mouth is hypocrisy.
We just agree to disagree about how people can get ahead in life. I guess you haven't been exposed to today's poor families who are doing everything they can and are still not making it to the next paycheck through no fault of their own. I think it's obscene when CEOs and top execs are making more money than they can ever spend and the people working for the company have to be subsidized by the government because they can't get a living wage.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Uh huh, it seems to me, GWP, that several of the people here either have medical conditions that are untreated causing them pain and an inability to control their irritability or they are being treated and the medications are having a negatie impact on both their cognition and stability .


Definitely have some anger issues.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Uh huh, it seems to me, GWP, that several of the people here either have medical conditions that are untreated causing them pain and an inability to control their irritability or they are being treated and the medications are having a negatie impact on both their cognition and stability .


You know that dame, you have been here long enough

Where is the outrage over Obama's War? Not going to Congress for permission like Bush did? Hum wonder what he is lying about. He does not have the courage to do a 'shock and awe'. He'll lop some missiles at an aspirin factory (like Clinton did) to take away the focus from his part in the Benghazi murders and lack of leadership


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Definitely have some anger issues.


I'm shocked, absolutely shocked, that Cheeky would, and that you'd allow her, to lie to you the way she did today. I thought you two were traveling buds and all and that Cheeky only lied to Repub and Conservs and those she doesn't like. Seems the tide has turned since she lied to you, her Lib friend and everyone on KP. A 'thank you' was in order not another cover-up.

Cheeky is wishing now she had not been so evil and hateful with her words toward those who don't agree with her. She got off to a poor start didn't she on her new POV thread? :shock:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm shocked, absolutely shocked, that Cheeky would, and that you'd allow her, to lie to you the way she did today. I thought you two were traveling buds and all and that Cheeky only lied to Repub and Conservs and those she doesn't like. Seems the tide has turned since she lied to you, her Lib friend and everyone on KP. A 'thank you' was in order not another cover-up.
> 
> Cheeky is wishing now she had not been so evil and hateful with her words toward those who don't agree with her. She got off to a poor start didn't she on her new POV thread? :shock:


Might be best to hold your tongue, KPG. Many an untruth has slipped from between those "Christian" lips of yours.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm shocked, absolutely shocked, that Cheeky would, and that you'd allow her, to lie to you the way she did today. I thought you two were traveling buds and all and that Cheeky only lied to Repub and Conservs and those she doesn't like. Seems the tide has turned since she lied to you, her Lib friend and everyone on KP. A 'thank you' was in order not another cover-up.
> 
> Cheeky is wishing now she had not been so evil and hateful with her words toward those who don't agree with her. She got off to a poor start didn't she on her new POV thread? :shock:


oooooohhhhhhhhhh a new thread. What fun


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> where might that be?


Massachusetts? Romney claims he spent a year there living in his son's unfinished basement (just a coincidence, of course, that this temporary residency allowed him to vote for Scott Brown in 2010).


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Massachusetts? Romney claims he spent a year there living in his son's unfinished basement (just a coincidence, of course, that this temporary residency allowed him to vote for Scott Brown in 2010).


Good for him for being so frugal


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good for him for being so frugal


Yep--after buying a 12 million dollar house in California I guess he felt a little belt tightening was in order.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good for him for being so frugal


lovethelake
frugal with honesty for sure. VERY frugal in that respect.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yep--after buying a 12 million dollar house in California I guess he felt a little belt tightening was in order.


Maybe you should find a picture of the unfinished basement before you pass judgement. I may consider my basement unfinished if it only had builder white walls.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think that was her point. 
Elderly folks, other than those who take on the raising of their grandchildren, don't generally have dependents.

Not to confuse the issue, but...

http://kff.org/medicare/issue-brief/a-state-by-state-snapshot-of-poverty-among-seniors/



joeysomma said:


> she was talking about a young man.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe you should find a picture of the unfinished basement before you pass judgement. I may consider my basement unfinished if it only had builder white walls.


Irrelevant as it's highly doubtful the place was the center of [Romney's] domestic, social, and civil life. (residency as defined by Massachusetts law).


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Interesting reaction from the right who were not so long ago foaming at the mouth about people proving where they actually reside by having a photo ID. 
Mr. Romney played the same game in order to become governor of Massachusetts.



susanmos2000 said:


> Irrelevant as it's highly doubtful the place was the center of [Romney's] domestic, social, and civil life. (residency as defined by Massachusetts law).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good for him for being so frugal


Romney had a house in Mass so he didn't need to gain residency by living in his son's in order to vote for Scott Brown.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> oooooohhhhhhhhhh a new thread. What fun


Yep at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195895-1.html.

Cheeky started it with a bang let me tell you.

Oh, and to boot, she says she is going to be nothing but nice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Might be best to hold your tongue, KPG. Many an untruth has slipped from between those "Christian" lips of yours.


Hold my tongue? It wasn't me who posted personal info on a public site and then did the lying cover-up dance. :lol: You should be telling her to hold back not me. I'm not the stupid one giving out private info. :-D


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry. Wrong again. Mr. (failed presidential candidate) Romney was homeless in Massachusetts.

http://boston.curbed.com/archives/2012/01/mitt-romney-downsized-exgov-bought-this-belmont-th.php



knitpresentgifts said:


> Romney had a house in Mass so he didn't need to gain residency by living in his sons's in order to vote for Scott Brown.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So I guess all of us "lefties" who were claiming that there is no voter fraud were wrong. It is just all on the Republican rolls that fraud happens. That's twice for Mr. (I sure am glad I lost that election) Romney.

Then there is this guy:
http://www.wwlp.com/news/massachusetts/voter-fraud-victim-reacts-to-sentence
...and this guy:
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/06/19/virginia-republican-pleads-guilty-to-dozens-of-counts-of-voter



jelun2 said:


> Sorry. Wrong again. Mr. (failed presidential candidate) Romney was homeless in Massachusetts.
> 
> http://boston.curbed.com/archives/2012/01/mitt-romney-downsized-exgov-bought-this-belmont-th.php


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hold my tongue? It wasn't me who posted personal info on a public site and then did the lying cover-up dance. :lol: You should be telling her to hold back not me. I'm not the stupid one giving out private info. :-D


Oh, you give us much more info than you know. :mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Sorry. Wrong again. Mr. (failed presidential candidate) Romney was homeless in Massachusetts.
> 
> http://boston.curbed.com/archives/2012/01/mitt-romney-downsized-exgov-bought-this-belmont-th.php


Damemary, you just cannot get anything correct can you? I know you like links, so here you go. Note these are from Nov 2012 I believe.

http://www.celebrityhousepictures.com/mitt-romney.php

http://www.masslive.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/11/mitt_romney_massachusetts_hometown_belmont_wont_become_weekend_white_house_residents_dont_mind.html

http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2012/11/03/romney-lives-fairly-quiet-life-belmont/esZDz1ZUZVQQNJvUq6q9QP/story.html


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Romney had a house in Mass so he didn't need to gain residency by living in his sons's in order to vote for Scott Brown.


Yes, he did purchase a home (on the grounds of a mental hospital, no less) AFTER registering to vote from his son's basement and casting his ballot for Brown. Guess some folks couldn't quite believe he was truly living amidst the rats and roaches at Sonny's place, but to me that explains a lot.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hold my tongue? It wasn't me who posted personal info on a public site and then did the lying cover-up dance. :lol: You should be telling her to hold back not me. I'm not the stupid one giving out private info. :-D


Nope--just a personal photo. Very intelligent.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Oh, you give us much more info than you know. :mrgreen:


How's your computer since it was hacked?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Does this describe a home? Is living in 3000 sq ft homless?
> 
> _"In April 2009, Mitt Romney sold the 6,434-square-foot, 6-BR, 6.5-BA Belmont estate that he lived in as Massachusetts governor. He and wife Ann, by then empty-nesters, downsized a little more than a year later to a 2-BR, 3.5-BA townhouse, also in Belmont (or, in an alternate history, northwest Boston), that runs to no more than 3,000 square feet, plus private courtyard. It is reportedly the most modest of the Romneys' homes."_


Joey - we know exactly that damemary knows nothing. Romney has several homes.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nope, nice try...

Mr. Romney did indeed sell his almost 6500 sq ft home in April of '09 and he did indeed replace it with a smaller (half the size, the poor dear) home in June of 2010. 
His problem was, of course, that the man was without a place to say was home in Massachusetts for the special election. That special election was in January of 2010. 
So you see, those of us from Massachusetts knew what an opportunist Mr. (I never wanted to be president) Romney was long before the rest of the nation figured it out.



joeysomma said:


> Does this describe a home? Is living in 3000 sq ft homless?
> 
> _"In April 2009, Mitt Romney sold the 6,434-square-foot, 6-BR, 6.5-BA Belmont estate that he lived in as Massachusetts governor. He and wife Ann, by then empty-nesters, downsized a little more than a year later to a 2-BR, 3.5-BA townhouse, also in Belmont (or, in an alternate history, northwest Boston), that runs to no more than 3,000 square feet, plus private courtyard. It is reportedly the most modest of the Romneys' homes."_


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Interesting reaction from the right who were not so long ago foaming at the mouth about people proving where they actually reside by having a photo ID.
> Mr. Romney played the same game in order to become governor of Massachusetts.


So true, jelun. Hard to believe that the members of the GOP (or God's Own Party, as they seem to believe) don't have a problem with this.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Interesting reaction from the right who were not so long ago foaming at the mouth about people proving where they actually reside by having a photo ID.
> Mr. Romney played the same game in order to become governor of Massachusetts.


I am sure as the former governor he was well recognized, and therefor could not have slipped in without being on the voter registration log. But knowing his moral character, I am sure he did nothing illegal

When did the law go into effect dame?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, jelun. Hard to believe that the members of the GOP (or God's Own Party, as they seem to believe) don't have a problem with this.


Unless there was voter fraud, and he broke the law, not an issue. If they required a photo id to prove he lived there, he would have had to show it.

So if we have voter id laws, this would not be an issue

You give him a lot of power. I think you have house envy


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Ah, for some consistency... 
One of those homes is in NH where he made the announcement that he would be running for president. 
It really doesn't matter, we weren't stuck with that Brown guy for long, and yes, I do get a chuckle that now Scott Brown may run for the senate in New Hampshire. Those guys have absolutely no honor.

I am glad we had this little discussion, however, it just emphasizes the lack of ethics and morals on the right again. 


joeysomma said:


> So that must be when he lived with his son. Just because he did not own a home at a certain date, does not mean he was not a resident of Massachusetts.
> 
> By your reasoning, only homeowners are residents and can vote. I'm sure more than half of the population would fit that description and would be unable to vote. I do believe in the early days of our county only land owners were able to vote.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice joke. I haven't been around for long, I am a quick learner, though. I know that you DON'T think.



lovethelake said:


> Unless there was voter fraud, and he broke the law, not an issue. If they required a photo id to prove he lived there, he would have had to show it.
> 
> So if we have voter id laws, this would not be an issue
> 
> You give him a lot of power. I think you have house envy


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LTL: jelun2 really means she hasn't been living in MA that long; as for her she's at least 64. She probably now resides in the same town as Scott Brown in her dreams. Wait until dame learns about Scott's political aspirations; she's gonna have a bird.

It is a long drive from AZ you know. I hope she doesn't post any more personal info like her Lib buddy did. So embarrassing and STUPID. 

Curious: does anyone on this thread have a photographic memory?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL: jelun2 really means she hasn't been living in MA that long; as for her she's at least 64. She probably now resides in the same town as Scott Brown in her dreams. Wait until dame learns about Scott's political aspirations; she's gonna have a bird.
> 
> It is a long drive from AZ you know. I hope she doesn't post any more personal info like her Lib buddy did. So embarrassing and STUPID.
> 
> Curious: does anyone on this thread have a photographic memory?


I have a pretty good memory. You know I am Sherlock Bumpkin too. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a pretty good memory. You know I am Sherlock Bumpkin too. :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I am glad we had this little discussion, however, it just emphasizes the lack of ethics and morals on the right again.


How refreshing damemary. Scott Brown prides himself as being an Independent. Lovely of you to diss someone who often sides and votes with your party.

Do try to keep up dear on current events. You would think you would know more about Scott seeing you 'reside' in the same state and all. :XD: :XD: :XD:

You are correct, I'm glad we had this little discussion as it served to highlight all you do not know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> What in the world are you referring too. Just because he owns a house in NH does not mean that is his residence. If that is the case, I am a resident of Canada. I own a house there.


Joey - I think we should drop this topic. It is upsetting the dame, and its Bush's fault after all. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a pretty good memory. You know I am Sherlock Bumpkin too. :XD:


OK good. :thumbup: I knew someone else would - let's compare notes. I'll e-mail you. Note to Sherlock Bumpkin ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK good. :thumbup: I knew someone else would - let's compare notes. I'll e-mail you. Note to Sherlock Bumpkin ....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Actually, the failed to get elected for a full term former Senator Brown lives about 20 minutes up the highway. 
I suppose we will lose his input in the local economy as soon as he decides which gov't job he wants next.



knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL: jelun2 really means she hasn't been living in MA that long; as for her she's at least 64. She probably now resides in the same town as Scott Brown in her dreams. Wait until dame learns about Scott's political aspirations; she's gonna have a bird.
> 
> It is a long drive from AZ you know. I hope she doesn't post any more personal info like her Lib buddy did. So embarrassing and STUPID.
> 
> Curious: does anyone on this thread have a photographic memory?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

For those who are so very concerned about the POTUS not consulting with the Congress. Please review Senator Corker's interview with NPR. 
Senator Corker makes it clear that the Administration has consulted as required with the Senate.
When reading the transcript, the 4th response from the esteemed senator is the pertinent segment.

http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2013/08/27/bob-corker-syria


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Nice joke. I haven't been around for long, I am a quick learner, though. I know that you DON'T think.


Oh, Freedom Fries, you were kicked off KP but you are back on with your nastiness. I remember your juicy kiss that you gave me on your way out!

Couldn't hide for long!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> An unfinished basement would not disqualify someone from living in the home. Many homes never have a finished basement.
> If a finished basement is part of the plans submitted for the permit, then that part would need to be finished. It would depend on the plans submitted for the permit.
> The finished house would include door knobs, light fixtures w/bulbs, paint on walls, trim etc.
> We moved in our house, with just plaster board, on walls, sub floor, bathroom stool, all drains working. and running hot and cold water in the bath tub only. But we only had a loan of $7000, and that was for furnace, shingles, and basement floor.


I think these regs vary between cities or states.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Both France and Great Britain have called for special sessions of their form of congress to discuss Syria. Why isn't Obama? Biden had said that if Bush did not get the vote of congress before going into Iraq, it would have been an impeachable offence.
> 
> But then what is one more impeachable offence?


Could you provide a list, please, of these impeachable offences?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So, they still are responsible for themselves. Maybe they need to learn how budget the money they have, maybe they need to give up something, Smart phone, cable TV, internet, soda, cigarettes, beer?
> Unless they take TOTAL responsibility for themselves, they will not accomplish anything.
> 
> It can be done. But they are the only ones that can do it.
> ...


I don't believe you can prove how many people really need gov't assistance that "should be doing it themselves." There's just no proof of that. We can't stop giving assistance because some people might cheat.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Sorry. Wrong again. Mr. (failed presidential candidate) Romney was homeless in Massachusetts.
> 
> http://boston.curbed.com/archives/2012/01/mitt-romney-downsized-exgov-bought-this-belmont-th.php


Aw, Freedom Fries let it go as you are still crazy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Could you provide a list, please, of these impeachable offences?


Freedom Fries, why don't you ever provide a list of anything you say?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I don't believe you can prove how many people really need gov't assistance that "should be doing it themselves." There's just no proof of that. We can't stop giving assistance because some people might cheat.


It's hard to understand how with all of the news about the Walmart (directly affects these posters, I am sure) and fast food places (insert same comment here) paying their help so poorly that the employees qualify for benefits anyone could miss that connection. 
Working people in many sectors qualify for SNAP benefits. 
It really shouldn't be that way, it is what it is, though.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Didn't you promise that you weren't going to read my posts anymore?



Janeway said:


> Freedom Fries, why don't you ever provide a list of anything you say?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Couldn't you do it for me, please?
I can't find Google I only use Bing.



joeysomma said:


> Google "obama's impeachable offences"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> For those who are so very concerned about the POTUS not consulting with the Congress. Please review Senator Corker's interview with NPR.
> Senator Corker makes it clear that the Administration has consulted as required with the Senate.
> When reading the transcript, the 4th response from the esteemed senator is the pertinent segment.
> 
> http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2013/08/27/bob-corker-syria


jelun2
Just looking in for a minute. 
I wish to express my pleasure for having you here. What a breath of fresh air and so much knowledge. Hard to beat.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Google "obama's impeachable offences"


joeysomma
Cuckoo, cuckoo!!!!!!!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It's hard to understand how with all of the news about the Walmart (directly affects these posters, I am sure) and fast food places (insert same comment here) paying their help so poorly that the employees qualify for benefits anyone could miss that connection.
> Working people in many sectors qualify for SNAP benefits.
> It really shouldn't be that way, it is what it is, though.


They ignore the fact that many people who are employed by large corporations are paid so poorly that they qualify for gov't assistance. Why aren't they upset with the Walmarts of the world instead of the poor worker?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks so much, see you soon. 
Have a great time!



Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> Just looking in for a minute.
> I wish to express my pleasure for having you here. What a breath of fresh air and so much knowledge. Hard to beat.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Didn't you promise that you weren't going to read my posts anymore?


Yes, but that was before I knew who you were with a "new" name!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> They ignore the fact that many people who are employed by large corporations are paid so poorly that they qualify for gov't assistance. Why aren't they upset with the Walmarts of the world instead of the poor worker?


Why are you so down on Walmart why not Target, KMart & other big box stores?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Couldn't you do it for me, please?
> I can't find Google I only use Bing.


Oh, you are sooooo lazy these days!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> oooooohhhhhhhhhh a new thread. What fun


Where is it as I really want to read her "kind" words????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why are you so down on Walmart why not Target, KMart & other big box stores?


Because they give higher pay and to fulltime employees decent benefits.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL: jelun2 really means she hasn't been living in MA that long; as for her she's at least 64. She probably now resides in the same town as Scott Brown in her dreams. Wait until dame learns about Scott's political aspirations; she's gonna have a bird.
> 
> It is a long drive from AZ you know. I hope she doesn't post any more personal info like her Lib buddy did. So embarrassing and STUPID.
> 
> Curious: does anyone on this thread have a photographic memory?


jelun, you are being harassed by the Macademia club what is comprised of ceretifiable Macadamia nuts. Ignore this windbag.
It has nothing in it's life except for drums constantly banging in her brain. Keep posting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You know that dame, you have been here long enough
> 
> Where is the outrage over Obama's War? Not going to Congress for permission like Bush did? Hum wonder what he is lying about. He does not have the courage to do a 'shock and awe'. He'll lop some missiles at an aspirin factory (like Clinton did) to take away the focus from his part in the Benghazi murders and lack of leadership


Hey LTL,

We are not at war. If you think we are prove it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> For those who are so very concerned about the POTUS not consulting with the Congress. Please review Senator Corker's interview with NPR.


Damemary, damemary, damemary. Don't worry about Senator Corker. The Vice President of the United States, Joe Biden, has said he'll personally start impeachment proceedings against the President of the US if the Pres does not consult with Congress before taking military action. We cannot do better than that - #2 will do it for us!!!!!

Here's the proof, since I know you only believe what you hear directly from the horse's mouth. Don't take my word for it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0xpfpciJzBU#t=333

BONUS: your buddy, thrill up his leg, from MSNBC is on the video too! :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Damemary, damemary, damemary. Don't worry about Senator Corker. The Vice President of the United States, Joe Biden, has said he'll personally start impeachment proceedings against the President of the US if the Pres does not consult with Congress before taking military action. We cannot do better than that - #2 will do it for us!!!!!
> 
> Here's the proof, since I know you only believe what you hear directly from the horse's mouth. Don't take my word for it:
> 
> ...


Oh, so she is damemary and not freedpm fries as Janeway states? You guys need to get your stuff straight. You look like a couple of 1st class fools.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My comments were concerning the American dream and that it is not as easy to obtain as it was years ago. The new laws and regulations make it that much harder.


Funny, Cheeky was concerned about the American Dream earlier today and began a thread mentioning same in her new thread, POV Liberal, in her opening post. Then she edited it and the words no longer appear in her post. Wonder why ... oh, I know why, forget it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Damemary, damemary, damemary. Don't worry about Senator Corker. The Vice President of the United States, Joe Biden, has said he'll personally start impeachment proceedings against the President of the US if the Pres does not consult with Congress before taking military action. We cannot do better than that - #2 will do it for us!!!!!
> 
> Here's the proof, since I know you only believe what you hear directly from the horse's mouth. Don't take my word for it:
> 
> ...


KPG, isn't it nighty-night time for you? Don't forget your prayers. Seek forgiveness for all your unkindness.
And where is this "damemary" stuff coming from? Don't be so silly.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny, Cheeky was concerned about the American Dream earlier today and began a thread mentioning same in her new thread, POV Liberal, in her opening post. Then she edited it and the words no longer appear in her post. Wonder why ... oh, I know why, forget it.


Are you here for anything besides insults?
Another post devoid of anything important . . .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> Just looking in for a minute.
> I wish to express my pleasure for having you here. What a breath of fresh air and so much knowledge. Hard to beat.


Bored in Alaska so soon Ingried? Damemary is now going by the name jelun2. Thought you should know. :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Back from Alaska so soon Ingried? Damemary is now going by the name jelun2. Thought you should know. :XD:


And yet another pointless post, but then, aren't they all from this person?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Oh, you give us much more info than you know. :mrgreen:


Anyone but me find it interesting that jelun2 only joined KP two weeks ago, but knows so much about me and knows _all_ the Liberals on this thread already? In fact, jeluneytoon knows the Libs so well, she includes herself in a collective "us."

That damemary, she just is not the 'best and brightest' shall 'we' say. Bless her jeluny heart.

:-D :-D :-D    :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, you are sooooo lazy these days!


Beautiful feline!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Where is it as I really want to read her "kind" words????


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195895-1.html.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone but me find it interesting that jelun2 only joined KP two weeks ago, but knows so much about me and knows _all_the Liberals on this thread already? In fact, jeluneytoon knows the Libs so well, she includes herself in a collective "us."
> 
> That damemary, she just is not the 'best and brightest' shall 'we' say. Bless her jeluny heart.
> 
> :-D :-D :-D    :XD: :XD: :XD:


More and more drivel. Where do you get stuff? I didn't think you were that creative


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> jelun, you are being harassed by the Macademia club what is comprised of ceretifiable Macadamia nuts. Ignore this windbag.
> It has nothing in it's life except for drums constantly banging in her brain. Keep posting.


Nah, Brat, jelun knows me - she said so herself and knows you too! She was your roomie on your trip to MN. Went by 'damemary' back then. Remember now?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Are you here for anything besides insults?
> Another post devoid of anything important . . .


I don't post important info about myself like your buddies do. You really should explain the importance of keeping private info private to your cohorts that you defend and support even when they are evil and stupid.

Have a great night!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And yet another pointless post, but then, aren't they all from this person?


OK, I know this is what you're looking to hear Alcameron. Sorry Hucking, I need to steal your words to make a point that Al can understand, "Cuckoo, Cuckoo."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't post important info about myself like your buddies do. You really should explain the importance of keeping private info private to your cohorts that you defend and support even when they are evil and stupid.
> 
> Have a great night!


Add asking for forgiveness for calling people "stupid." Are you letting yourself off the hook for using information that should have been kept private? Do you hold any responsibility for that?
Also you should renew your promise of not responding to me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nah, Brat, jelun knows me - she said so herself and knows you too! She was your roomie on your trip to MN. Went by 'damemary' back then. Remember now?


And you know this how?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm so sorry you are unable to locate Google. You will just have to Bing. If you search on Bing for "Obama's impeachable offences," It lists more sites than on Google. I am so happy you want to find out what they are. One of the sites says there are 50 now. I will be waiting for you to post the link to a website


Don't bother jelun, they are all far right wing nut rags and sources. If there was a credible reason to impeach the President, the proceedings will already have been started. Just more Tea Party teabagging here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are you afraid to look?


I did look. And there isn't anything there, but a bunch of nothing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Don't believe you even looked. If you did you would be more than willing to tell us where they are wrong.


It's not the first time this has been discussed, Joey.
I'm tired of answering the same questions. Right now there are no substancial reasons to impeach the president and those are just opinions on those sites. The sites on google all are the same blow holes who hate him. No proof af any accusations in them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's not the first time this has been discussed, Joey.
> I'm tired of answering the same questions. Right now there are no substancial reasons to impeach the president and those are just opinions on those sites. The sites on google all are the same blow holes who hate him. No proof af any accusations in them.


But you never answered the question about what are 5 tangible and concrete accomplishments that Hilary had as SOS.

Why hasn't Obama called a special session of Congress to get approval for his lame attack on Syria. Britain has already delayed it's vote. So what are our national interests and what is the threat to America that he is defending?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

No worries. I am an old union gal, I have dealt with management types that actually have some brain power behind them. These "Christian Ladies'" cleverness amounts to (well, you already know this) nothing. Thanks, though.



BrattyPatty said:


> jelun, you are being harassed by the Macademia club what is comprised of ceretifiable Macadamia nuts. Ignore this windbag.
> It has nothing in it's life except for drums constantly banging in her brain. Keep posting.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

FGS, you know darned well that first and foremost, as always and as it should be, Israel is going to be affected if we let the spill over go too far. 
I know others may disagree with me, it is a hang over from what my mother taught me about the end of WWII. She really admired all that the Jewish state had done to bring order out of chaos. 
While I recognize that there has to be a solution that raises the Palestinians out of the poverty and repression they experience, I just love me some Israel.



lovethelake said:


> But you never answered the question about what are 5 tangible and concrete accomplishments that Hilary had as SOS.
> 
> Why hasn't Obama called a special session of Congress to get approval for his lame attack on Syria. Britain has already delayed it's vote. So what are our national interests and what is the threat to America that he is defending?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I'm so sorry you are unable to locate Google. You will just have to Bing. If you search on Bing for "Obama's impeachable offences," It lists more sites than on Google. I am so happy you want to find out what they are. One of the sites says there are 50 now. I will be waiting for you to post the link to a website


Thank you so much for letting me know I could use an alternate search engine. I chose Yahoo this time. I enjoyed so much meandering through some of those sites. 
Fred Thompson was especially entertaining. Now there is a guy who people might look up to because he was an actor, but, very few thought he was worthy as a politician. 
LOL, then the Canadian Free Press... *50* different impeachable offenses listed. HAHA, including Michelle's activities prior to his run for president. President (for 3.5 more years) Obama has nothing to worry about with those dunderheads leading the charge.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Any updates on Obama's Syrian War?

Has he set up a meeting with Congress to seek Congressional Approval for his War? For all you libs out there that continue to blame Bush for everything, at least he did the right thing and sought and received Congressional approval. So it is okay with you that he is declaring was, as a dictator?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I've been following the discussion about the murder of fourteen year old Till on the POV thread, and now reading the snide comments of these GOP gals fills me with the same sense of helplessness. Just as no one could have convinced those murderers that they were about to commit an unspeakable crime, no one can convince these "Christian" righties that their words are driven by racism and hatred. It is absolutely 100% hopeless.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Another part of Obamacare delayed. What a train wreck the libs have created and supported


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I've been following the discussion about the murder of fourteen year old Till on the POV thread, and now reading the snide comments of these GOP gals fills me with the same sense of helplessness. Just as no one could have convinced those murderers that they were about to commit an unspeakable crime, no one can convince these "Christian" righties that their words are driven by racism and hatred. It is absolutely 100% hopeless.


You cannot be serious. Till was murdered nearly 60 years ago - trying to start another fight on KP susan? Learn your history on your own time. Stop with your race-baiting and Christian bashing both of which you lack the intelligence and knowledge to do so.

Grow up and discuss our President getting into a made-up for his reputation war in Syria to cover his butt. Discuss ObamaCare that will be detrimental to millions and their health care and costs.

Discuss the scandals of the media, NSA, IRS, Benghazi not someone who killed someone 60 years ago because you seem to think it suits your purpose.

If you wish to discuss murder, let's discuss the two blacks and one white teen who murdered an Aussie in cold blood. Or we can discuss the black teens who beat a WWII veteran to death because they wanted to. These happened last within the last two weeks - and happens daily; let's discuss those crimes. Let's discuss and search for solutions to the black-on-black crimes in places like Chicago and Detroit.

How about the Benghazi murders - those happened nearly a year ago - let's discuss what our President did not do to prevent those murders. Let's discuss who will be held accountable and why no one has been brought to justice for those murders.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Another part of Obamacare delayed. What a train wreck the libs have created and supported


Do you understand yet that President Obama is not a liberal?
Every single point brought up by the repubs and/or Tea Partiers on this thread is fueled by nothing but hatred and bigotry rather than thought and evidence.
Questions and discussion points ruled by emotion can never be answered to your satisfaction.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, so she is damemary and not freedpm fries as Janeway states? You guys need to get your stuff straight. You look like a couple of 1st class fools.


His one is for you dear woman!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot be serious. Till was murdered nearly 60 years ago - trying to start another fight on KP susan? Learn your history on your own time. Stop with your race-baiting and Christian bashing both of which you lack the intelligence and knowledge to do so.
> 
> Grow up and discuss our President getting into a made-up for his reputation war in Syria to cover his butt. Discuss ObamaCare that will be detrimental to millions and their health care and costs.
> 
> ...


KPG
dementia marching at a faster pace.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Do you understand yet that President Obama is not a liberal?
> Every single point brought up by the repubs and/or Tea Partiers on this thread is fueled by nothing but hatred and bigotry rather than thought and evidence.
> Questions and discussion points ruled by emotion can never be answered to your satisfaction.


Al, Obocare is similar to auto insurance as everyone "must" have it but it is your responsibility to "pay" for the coverage you choose. If you only buy the minimum, & have a medical disaster, you pay until your assets are depleted! Cannot believe all of you Demos voted for Obo's nonsense!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot be serious. Till was murdered nearly 60 years ago - trying to start another fight on KP susan? Learn your history on your own time. Stop with your race-baiting and Christian bashing both of which you lack the intelligence and knowledge to do so.


I just deleted a heated response to your post, KPG--it's not worth it. This thread has metastasized in the Roman coliseum and I'm laying down my sword. I don't want to fight with you anymore.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> dementia marching at a faster pace.


Aw, Huck, don't be so wicked!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> No worries. I am an old union gal, I have dealt with management types that actually have some brain power behind them. These "Christian Ladies'" cleverness amounts to (well, you already know this) nothing. Thanks, though.


jelun2
nothing Christian nor Lady about these Damsels.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bored in Alaska so soon Ingried? Damemary is now going by the name jelun2. Thought you should know. :XD:


Of course she is bored as she is not anywhere near Alaska! Just another pretend trip!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I just deleted a heated response to your post, KPG--it's not worth it. This thread has metastasized in the Roman coliseum and I'm laying down my sword. I don't want to fight with you anymore.


That is what happens when you are on the incorrect side of any discussion and cannot defend your position. Congratulations for finally acknowledging your defeat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Of course she is bored as she is not anywhere near Alaska! Just another pretend trip!


... with her husband, that she buried alive in Europe, who rose from the dead, came back to the states, and can now travel alongside... what a team.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone but me find it interesting that jelun2 only joined KP two weeks ago, but knows so much about me and knows _all_ the Liberals on this thread already? In fact, jeluneytoon knows the Libs so well, she includes herself in a collective "us."
> 
> That damemary, she just is not the 'best and brightest' shall 'we' say. Bless her jeluny heart.
> 
> :-D :-D :-D    :XD: :XD: :XD:


So what?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Al, Obocare is similar to auto insurance as everyone "must" have it but it is your responsibility to "pay" for the coverage you choose. If you only buy the minimum, & have a medical disaster, you pay until your assets are depleted! Cannot believe all of you Demos voted for Obo's nonsense!


And in you don't have insurance and have a medical disaster, then your assets will also be depleted. What's your point?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is what happens when you are on the incorrect side of any discussion and cannot defend your position. Congratulations for finally acknowledging your defeat.


She is the taking the high road, unlike you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> She is the taking the high road, unlike you.


GWPIver
nice to meet you.
I have been away for a while and see the deterioration of the minds of some. Quite remarkable changes in a negative direktion. 
I am supposed to be somebody else and now others are being accused of the same.
This must be a new disease not official yet.
Hopefully a treatment for this can be found.
Of course not in their lifetime.
They shall have to die dumb.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

12 Foreign Policy Disasters of the Obama Administration 
The Associated Press demolished the foreign policy of the Obama administration, which has been administered by his Cabinet officials former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and current Secretary of State John Kerry. Check out the Obama presidencys 12 biggest foreign policy disasters!

1.Afghan War
Over 74% of the 2266 U.S. casualties in the ongoing 11-year war have come on Obama's watch.

2. Syrian Genocide
Despite drawing a "red line" over the alleged use of wmds by Syrian strongman Bashar Assad -- whom Hillary Clinton once called a "reformer" -- the Obama administration has mainly taken a reactive wait-and-see approach on the inhumane atrocities being carried out there.

3. Al Qaeda On the Rise
President Obama ordered the killing of Osama bin Laden, which was carried out by Navy SEALs while he played cards with assistant Reggie Love. Shortly after pronouncing al Qaeda "on the run" during his re-election campaign, the terrorist group launched operations across the Middle East.

4. Russian 'Reset' Implodes
After Hillary Clinton presented Putin with a mistranslated "reset" button (actually meaning "overload"), the Russians have gotten their way on ABM defense in Europe, drilling in the arctic, and U.S. nuclear disarmament. In return, the Russians have aided the Iranians' nuclear program, opposed U.S. action in Syria, and refused to turn over NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden.

5. NSA Spy Program Damages Foreign Relations
The wide-ranging and lawless NSA surveillance program has damaged relations with European allies.

6. Sequester & Defense Cuts Obama Proposed
The sequester and defense cuts that President Obama proposed are wreaking havoc on the defense budget, since they are being carried out in an arbitrary way.

7. Benghazi and 9-11 Muslim World Protests
On 9-11 in 2012, the Muslim world exploded with protests at U.S. embassies. Ambassador Chris Stevens and three other servicemen in Benghazi, Libya were killed by terrorists during an eight hour siege. No military rescue operation was ever launched. Obama and Hillary were noticeably absent, and the multiple "stand down" orders issued are yet to be sourced. The administration lied by claiming an "offensive" YouTube video caused a non-existent protest at Benghazi.
8. Egyptian Turmoil & Arab Spring Fallout
Both Hillary Clinton and Obama administration praised the "democratic" Arab Spring movement. Obama backed the removal of former Egyptian president & contingent U.S. ally Mubarak, leading to the rise of the Muslim Brotherhood-backed Morsi, who was recently removed in a coup for rights abuses. The AP has criticized Obama for "miscalculating" the fallout of the Arab Spring.

9. Killing of Innocent Civilians with Drones, Lied About Closing of Gitmo
Under the Obama presidency, the U.S. has launched hundreds of drone strikes abroad, more than triple than those carried out under the Bush administration. There are widespread reports, including three issued by the U.N., of numerous civilians killed. Meanwhile, Obama has failed on his promise to close Guantanamo Bay detention facility, regardless of the arguments about holding enemy combatants in a "war" (which has not been declared by Congress).

10. Al Qaeda Terrorists Break Out of Abu Ghraib 
"Several hundred prisoners at the Abu Ghraib prison in Iraq escaped [in mid-July] after a late-night militant assault on the facility last Saturday. The escaped inmates, at least 500 of them in all, include many top Al Qaeda officials." [Atlantic] Unsurprisingly, the New York Times didn't run 40 straight days of headlines about the breakout at the infamous prison.

11. Iran's Nuclear Program Continues
The Iranian regime continue to develop nuclear weapon technology, which is extremely dangerous considering the nature of that terrorism-sponsoring regime.

12. Obama Absent During Iranian Protests
During the Iranians' protests for fair elections in 2009, President Obama said nothing about it publicly for days and did nothing of consequence to support the Iranian people. An opportunity to promote viable democratic accountability in a terrorist-exporting state ruled by mullahs was wasted. Obama's foreign policy has failed to capitalize on opportunities to better the world, meanwhile fostering instability through its reactive decision-making and projection of weakness.

...in addition to the billions provided to Syrians in aid and weapons, we do not know who the 'good guys' are.

Also Obama is giving $313M in mortgages for Palestinians on West Bank. Wasn't the Sequester enacted because of monetary problems? Why are we spending so much outside of our country?!

Then this information has been circulating:Russia has just sent their most advanced anti-ship missiles to Syria in a clear warning that any attack against Syria will not go unanswered. What a mess!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bored in Alaska so soon Ingried? Damemary is now going by the name jelun2. Thought you should know. :XD:


knitpresentgifts
I see that nothing ever changes about you.
Nasty as ever.
Stupid to boot.
Jealousy to eat you alive.
Watch your Blood Pressure, you are ready to blow.
Ever been tested? If not, you are ripe for intervention.
As a medical Researcher I know.
You have been looking for me and here I am. Happy now?
Wait till Hucklebery is back and we both play with your psyche. You keep asking for it so you must be prepared.

For your information, I am moving and to a location so beautiful it too will turn you green with envy. 
Life goes on and I am adjusting to the single one.
By the way lots of Americans who were military are buried abroad. Another lesson you are learning from me. My goodness, don't you know anything?
Schoenen guten Tag.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is what happens when you are on the incorrect side of any discussion and cannot defend your position. Congratulations for finally acknowledging your defeat.


There is no winner and loser here. Once again, you cannot win or lose an emotionally based difference of opinion. Because people give up on you isn't defeat. It is the realization that nobody can knock any sense into you, but go ahead and pat yourself on the back. Nobody else is.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, Obocare is similar to auto insurance as everyone "must" have it but it is your responsibility to "pay" for the coverage you choose. If you only buy the minimum, & have a medical disaster, you pay until your assets are depleted! Cannot believe all of you Demos voted for Obo's nonsense!


This is not true.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Ingried said:


> GWPIver
> nice to meet you.
> I have been away for a while and see the deterioration of the minds of some. Quite remarkable changes in a negative direktion.
> I am supposed to be somebody else and now others are being accused of the same.
> ...


Hello Ingried!!! Nice to meet you also.

Interesting to say the least but sometimes amusing. One must keep a sense of humor about some of the inane comments.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I just deleted a heated response to your post, KPG--it's not worth it. This thread has metastasized in the Roman coliseum and I'm laying down my sword. I don't want to fight with you anymore.


Good for you, Susan.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> She is the taking the high road, unlike you.


She acquiesced because she knows she cannot defend nor justify her positions as the facts in evidence do not support her opinions.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> There is no winner and loser here. Once again, you cannot win or lose an emotionally based difference of opinion. Because people give up on you isn't defeat. It is the realization that nobody can knock any sense into you, but go ahead and pat yourself on the back. Nobody else is.


She didn't give up on me, she gave up on herself because she cannot provide facts or evidence to support her opinions and beliefs.

No one is to be a winner and loser in a discussion, but one should be able to support with facts whatever position taken to influence the opposition to a different point of view. Susan was unable to do such, so she acquiesced.

You, however, have the need to "win" or "knock sense" into any opposer to your opinion.

I don't believe in nor conform to your tactics of forced submission and violence.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot be serious. Till was murdered nearly 60 years ago - trying to start another fight on KP susan? Learn your history on your own time. Stop with your race-baiting and Christian bashing both of which you lack the intelligence and knowledge to do so.
> 
> Grow up and discuss our President getting into a made-up for his reputation war in Syria to cover his butt. Discuss ObamaCare that will be detrimental to millions and their health care and costs.
> 
> ...


When discussing the events that touched the Civil Rights Movement deeply, the murder of Emmett Till is a legitamate subject.

I know you're just trying to be bothersome, but I hope you understand that looking at one act of murder, in this case Till's, doesn't mean anyone is ignoring your list of favorite hobbyhorses.

For the sake of discussing more current historical events, one of the bombers of the 16th Street Baptist Church was brought to court in November 1977 and died in prison on October 29, 1985. On May 18, 2000, the FBI confirmed that the bombing was the work of the KKK, and the perpetrators were Robert Chambliss, Herman Cash, Thomas Blanton and Bobby Cherry. Chambliss and Cash were dead, but Blanton and Cherry were arrested, and both have since been tried and convicted. While these men were untimately brought to justice, the time it took to do so is deplorable.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She acquiesced because she knows she cannot defend nor justify her positions as the facts in evidence do not support her opinions.


She chose not to - there is a difference. You are assuming again.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When discussing the events that touched the Civil Rights Movement deeply, the murder of Emmett Till is a legitamate subject to discuss.
> 
> I know you're just trying to be bothersome, but I hope you understand discussing one subject, in this case Till's murder, doesn't mean anyone is ignoring your list of favorite hobbyhorses.


Not to mention we can discuss what we want to. Freedom, right?

I remember the movie based upon this event - it was quite moving.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So, they still are responsible for themselves. Maybe they need to learn how budget the money they have, maybe they need to give up something, Smart phone, cable TV, internet, soda, cigarettes, beer?
> Unless they take TOTAL responsibility for themselves, they will not accomplish anything.
> 
> It can be done. But they are the only ones that can do it.
> Our government, with all its handouts, will not help them succeed, The government is making them more dependent on others and they will never succeed, to the extent YOU think they should be.


Alcameron won't even admit that there are other ways to achieve ones goals, or that it is okay to shift the goal and have it still be attainable. It must be such a burden to walk around with that tremendous chip of negativity on her shoulder all the time.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Not to mention we can discuss what we want to. Freedom, right?
> I remember the movie based upon this event - it was quite moving.


Right on the money, GWP. By KPG's reasoning, any discussion of the assassination of JFK will be irrelevant on November 11, 2013.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Alcameron won't even admit that there are other ways to achieve ones goals, or that it is okay to shift the goal and have it still be attainable. It must be such a burden to walk around with that tremendous chip of negativity on her shoulder all the time.


Agreed. How many more times to you suppose we'll hear from her all will be well if only Walmart would pay a living wage? Or that those darn CEO's and Repubs who care not for the poor and entitled who have no right to the earnings they work hard to earn and accumulate?

I suggest she read and apply the lessons from the book, _ 'Who Moved My Cheese?"_


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> It's hard to understand how with all of the news about the Walmart (directly affects these posters, I am sure) and fast food places (insert same comment here) paying their help so poorly that the employees qualify for benefits anyone could miss that connection.
> Working people in many sectors qualify for SNAP benefits.
> It really shouldn't be that way, it is what it is, though.


It would have served this administration better to have concentrated on doing what they could to help the economy instead of passing restrictions for businesses. The new normal for full time work is now 30+ hours and part time to be 30 hrs or less. This administration has done its best to hurt the employment possibilities for those it says it cares the most about.

Working at Walmart and any fast food chain store is an entry level position. It was never meant to the the sole income for a family. One can either move up in the business or use what one learns while working there somewhere else. The whole idea is for the employees to learn business skills, no to be the end result.

A side note: Paying these employees double their current hourly wage will NOT improve the service or attitude the consumer will receive. It will also not improve their economic conditions as the ripple effect will increase the prices of everything else accordingly. They will be in the same position they are currently in. It is a false improvement being sold to the low information crowd.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Couldn't you do it for me, please?
> I can't find Google I only use Bing.


Then bing-it-on yourself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Why are you so down on Walmart why not Target, KMart & other big box stores?


Janie, Walmart is the go to dump on corporation. It's up there with the big bad oil companies dontcha know?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Are you here for anything besides insults?
> Another post devoid of anything important . . .


Shouldn't you be making the same inquiry from Bratty?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Right on the money, GWP. By KPG's reasoning, any discussion of the assassination of JFK will be irrelevant on November 11, 2013.


KPG has reasoning skills???


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You really don't understand much, do you?



joeysomma said:


> For Jelun2 and Bratty Patty -- I will provide 6 of the many of Obama's Impeachable offences. If Obama did not do any of these things, please explain.
> 
> _ "Article 2, Sec. 3 of the Constitution charges the President shall take care that the Laws be faithfully executed. It doesnt say that he should execute the laws of the United States; it uses the imperative shall.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Shouldn't you be making the same inquiry from Bratty?


don't forgot to include Hucking and damemary d/b/a jelun2 ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> You really don't understand much, do you?


Joey - jelun2 cannot use Goggle nor think as she has indicated in her recent posts. I believe we should not pressure her to attempt either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Joey - jelun2 cannot use Goggle nor think as she has indicated in her recent posts. I believe we should not pressure her to attempt either.


It could have catastrophic effects for her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She didn't give up on me, she gave up on herself because she cannot provide facts or evidence to support her opinions and beliefs.
> 
> No one is to be a winner and loser in a discussion, but one should be able to support with facts whatever position taken to influence the opposition to a different point of view. Susan was unable to do such, so she acquiesced.
> 
> ...


KPG
copying again?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Then bing-it-on yourself.


Good one

Any aspirin factories bombed yet today? Maybe it should be a solar panel company, to make it green


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It could have catastrophic effects for her.


Could or did?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I think you are right. She sure doesn't know if her idol, President Obama, did the 6 things that I listed. (yes or no answer). I wonder if "Location: Southern Mass.", US is really in the United States of America.
> 
> I think she could use "Lumosiity."


 ROFLMBO Where exactly is 'Southern Mass' anyway? Is that the name of the city or town, or a location that she intends to keep 'hidden.'

:XD:

I did a three-day trial of Lumosity and learned it was just rout mind games that scientifically does nothing to improve brain function other than the ability to faster perform the repetitive action used for each particular exercise.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good one
> 
> Any aspirin factories bombed yet today? Maybe it should be a solar panel company, to make it green


oh, boy  I thought he'd blow up a tunnel or cave or two.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Why did you have to give it away? now she doesn't have to try to find out what I was talking about. I have tried it also. I prefer crossword puzzles. I use the computer to find answers to the clues I no not know. I learn a lot.
> 
> I do feel sorry for all of these people who went to school when the Bible was outlawed. How will they ever find the words for the clues about the Bible?


oops  I love Sudoku!

I did not learn anything about religion or anything from the Bible in school. I attended public schools where if you applied yourself you could excel and get a good education.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Southern Mass. Hummmmmmm never heard of that. The only directional category I ever heard was Western Mass. Everything else was Boston related. It isn't big enough for a full compass reading


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And many of us are glad to hear from you.



Designer1234 said:


> because I choose to --


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're fooling yourself. You say many rude things and you are always defensive. All men should be judged on the strength of their character. Make sure you take time to discover it.



Janeway said:


> I have traveled to Hong Kong, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Beijing, Mexico & The USA side of Niagara Falls, plus every state except Alaska. I flew over the North Pole & stopped on the way back from China to Hawaii.
> 
> I have met some very wonderful people in those countries who still communicate with me. I'm not hateful as you write but won't tolerate people who are ugly to me & therefore will defend myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Thank you for such a lady-like, Christian exclamatory title. And on a Sunday!
> Obviously, you're a low-information voter. Requiring voter ID is just one of the many ways the regulations are impacting voting rights of minorities, students, seniors. You haven't read much if that's what you think the changes are all about. Try a search and avoid right-wing sources. You might learn something.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Southern Mass. Hummmmmmm never heard of that. The only directional category I ever heard was Western Mass. Everything else was Boston related. It isn't big enough for a full compass reading


You're probably correct. So obvious is her fake profile - she probably fooled herself with it, maybe.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The courts will rule on this. The precedent is clear.



alcameron said:


> Brennan Center for Justice: students have the right to vote in the place they consider home whether it be parents' home or a dorm room.
> NC does NOT accept student ID as legal requirement to vote.
> Voting polls have been reduced in number, and the ones for college students have been moved off campus, not within walking distance. I don't care how much advanced notice is given or IF advanced notice is given, voting should be made easier not more difficult for citizens t vote. This is NOT a whining matter, dear girl, this is making it difficult for people to vote, regardless of political party. Read the news from an objective source.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Good one
> 
> Any aspirin factories bombed yet today? Maybe it should be a solar panel company, to make it green


Obama's credibility in the ME is zero and in the 20 percentile in the states - it is sickening to think that he'll strike and get the US involved in Syria for his political purpose.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I also do Sudoku. There is usually a clue related to the Bible in the daily crossword puzzles. Since the bible has not been allowed in school, how would people know those words?


Well they could certain learn as I did, at home, church, Sunday School, conversations and study, either self or organized.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is a shame that it took 50 years after the Civil Rights March for a black to be elected President of the United States. It is also a great source of pride that we currently have President Barack Obama as President of the United States for eight years. History will show him to have been a great man.



joeysomma said:


> Do we now have a dictator?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> No, that would have been Mr. Bush and company. Oh, wait---he was just the puppet, Cheney was the dictator.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The stance that voter suppression tactics are not what they appear to be is stubborn foolishness.



Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you obviously are more than just ill informed re. this issue or you are just trying again to be irritating and nasty. Which is it?
> You must be living in the boondocks to be so removed from reality. But then, ignorance can be bliss.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bullfeathers.



soloweygirl said:


> You're still whining, dear girl. Students that are smart enough to get into college are certainly smart enough to arrange to get to polling centers. They are smart enough to read a bus schedule, ride a bike, obtain a ride from a friend if they do not have a car, organize car pools for voting, etc. If students can get organized for demonstrations, what prevents them from organizing ways to get to the polls? EXCUSES, that's what prevents them.
> 
> P.S. I have no leader. Read what your BFF Huckleberry says about responding on a forum.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't believe this is true. Stop posting rumor and lies.



joeysomma said:


> Evidence U.S. Bribed Muslim Brotherhood Officials
> 
> http://minutemennews.com/2013/08/evidence-u-s-bribed-muslim-brotherhood-officials/
> 
> _"A question apparently being raised in next weeks trial in Cairo of Egyptian Muslim Brotherhood leaders facing criminal charges is this: Was the Obama administration paying bribes as large as $850,000 a year to the Morsi government that were distributed by top ministerial level officials to Muslim Brotherhood leaders, with the direct involvement of the U.S. Embassy in Cairo?_"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought I read something that President Barack Obama is related to the British Royal Family. You're right. We're all related if you trace back far enough. So what's the deal? I try to judge a man on the strength of his character not his relatives.



jelun2 said:


> I can only guess that you mean his mother's father as that young man is obviously multiracial as well.
> Maybe he is connected to this family:
> http://www.beltonfamily.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19re-emancipation-history-of-the-belton-family&catid=29:history&Itemid=55
> or perhaps he is related to this story:
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And, IF that big IF were true, what possible difference would it make?



lovethelake said:


> The question still is, did Obama's grandfather look like the WWII Delbert "Shorty" Belton? The veteran that survived being injured during the war, only to be beaten to death? I mean if Trayvon looked like his imaginary son, why couldn't Delbert Belton look like his grandpa?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So they lose again? Poor schlumps.



alcameron said:


> It's time for the right wing to stop all the negativity and propaganda and put forth something tangible that they think will be good for the country. I haven't seen anything but crap coming from the Comgressmen on their anti-Obamacare bus tours and town Hall meetings. Not having any kind of programs or agenda to put forth is going to cost them elections. They can't run on inventing scandals, trying to stop the government, defunding Obamacare, or restarting the birther propaganda. Only low-information right wing voters fall for that stuff. Elections aren't won if there's no platform.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> As we see with the inability to drop such a hateful observation, and using that poor WWII military man's death as a political ploy, there is no reason for the leadership of the right wing to go positive.
> The people who elect them like the slime and sludge of the dirty politics.
> It makes me want to cry for our nation.


       It is shameful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you would be the judge in this matter....not.



Janeway said:


> His place in history all right as the dumbest president ever & Michelle will too as the worst dressed First Lady in history. You need to get used to this fact!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This is a very nasty remark so which side are you on so I'll know how to respond to you.


What possible difference? You are admitting that you reply based on the 'side' of the person posting? This is why this is such a mess. Don't you wish to see some thoughtful discussion here? That's why many of us are here....and disappointed so often.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> What kind of hope are you referring to--me or someone else? I'm a strong Republican & "nothing" anyone can say will make me change my mind about Obo! End of story!
> 
> Read my Avatar if you have any questions about me!


Your avatar is a bunch of bull....just like your ramblings.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go take a nap. You're crabby.



lovethelake said:


> Okay, so I guess Obama's grandfather looked like Delbert. Now another question. If Harry Reid and Obama contrived the Sequestration, which decimated the military budget; how will we pay for Obama's Syrian War? How will we pay for the attack? When will he ask for permission from Congress to pay for his war?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I could not stand the policies put in place by the Bush Administration in reference to lying this nation into war, pushing for invasion of Iraq despite a build up of proof that there were no weapons of mass destruction.
> However, I could give President Bush and company the credit they deserved for the attempts to move forward on immigration reform and very few other positive goals.
> I did not stoop to calling the POTUS names as so many here do with President Obama. To me it is the height of the democratic process that relatives of mine died for.
> My father fought in WWII, it could just as easily be my father who was killed allegedly by this young man who that other poster, the pig bigot, insists on using for her political bias.
> ...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
Bravo! Well put.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My dear, even those of us who have been here long enough to judge Jane believe everything she writes.



lovethelake said:


> Unless you are a troll that left this site and came back under another name, you have not been here long enough to know Jane to judge her. She is a proud Native American Indian, that passionately defends her morals and her God. So unless you have read all her posts in the past week, your nasty judgmental anti NAI comments are uncalled for and just plain wrong.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let the rest of the pigeon droppings loose.



alcameron said:


> Hmmmm. . . .and here we have KPG and the non-informed Tea Partiers . . .


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> How do you know? Of course MSNBC and the lame stream media would never report anything bad about Obama.
> 
> Since you said it was a lie, find some evidence of how the US is involved in the prosecution of Morsi.
> Post website or it is nothing but your opinion.


Even if she posts it you will deny it so what's the point?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Go take a nap. You're crabby.


Did you just wake up from your nap Ichabod? Those posts are soooooooo old.

Guess what, Britain voted against bombing Syria. Now what will the red line drawer do next? Change to blue? No authorization from Congress or the UN. Classic bumbling by Obama.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Right on the money, GWP. By KPG's reasoning, any discussion of the assassination of JFK will be irrelevant on November 11, 2013.


 I thought he died on the 22nd. Are they changing history again? Why November 11?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Because they give higher pay and to fulltime employees decent benefits.


Give the facts as I want to read where what you say about the other stores.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Your avatar is a bunch of bull....just like your ramblings.


Well, my dear, you are one of the worst bullies I have ever read so you need to grow up!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> And you would be the judge in this matter....not.


Well, did you see that awful garb she had on yesterday? Disgusting!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Give the facts as I want to read where what you say about the other stores.


You want to read where what????You make no sense.

Google it, Janie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> What possible difference? You are admitting that you reply based on the 'side' of the person posting? This is why this is such a mess. Don't you wish to see some thoughtful discussion here? That's why many of us are here....and disappointed so often.


You are such a disappointment to the female species as even the very poor & ugly have class!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You want to read where what????You make no sense.
> 
> Google it, Janie.


You don't know the facts or you would produce them--you never make any sense!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> How do you know? Of course MSNBC and the lame stream media would never report anything bad about Obama.
> 
> Since you said it was a lie, find some evidence of how the US is involved in the prosecution of Morsi.
> Post website or it is nothing but your opinion.


Actually , joey, they do! Ed Shultz, Chris Hayes, Chris Matthews
all speak against the Pres if they don't like something he has or had not done.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Your avatar is a bunch of bull....just like your ramblings.


My Avatar represents my people as you have nothing to represent yours as what could you use for monkeys?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> My dear, even those of us who have been here long enough to judge Jane believe everything she writes.


You would not want me to judge you as it would not be nice--it is time for you to keep your bully mouth shut!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They must be. November 11th is Armistice Day, aka Veterans Day.


December 25th is when we talk about Santa, but I bet the libs think it is April 1


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> It is a shame that it took 50 years after the Civil Rights March for a black to be elected President of the United States. It is also a great source of pride that we currently have President Barack Obama as President of the United States for eight years. History will show him to have been a great man.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You don't know the facts or you would produce them--you never make any sense!


Really? what do you know about any of what I posted? You could find the answer yourself if you applied yourself. You're not stupid, Jane.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Even if she posts it you will deny it so what's the point?


kaching! You know it, sister.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MYOB cause I won't tell. Just catching up....wouldn't want to miss something.

FYI. Building a coalition takes diplomacy and patience.



lovethelake said:


> Did you just wake up from your nap Ichabod? Those posts are soooooooo old.
> 
> Guess what, Britain voted against bombing Syria. Now what will the red line drawer do next? Change to blue? No authorization from Congress or the UN. Classic bumbling by Obama.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I don't care to engage with you. The end.



joeysomma said:


> The web site will be there for all to see. I can't change a website.
> 
> So either she posts a web site or she is not telling the truth,
> 
> I am asking for her to show how the US is involved in the prosecution of Morsi. It is news so should not be hard to find. She does not believe me so she must know something else.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you mean they are waking up? Does Chris Matthews still get tingles down his legs when he listens to Obama?


Call him and ask him, joey


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stomp your foot all you want.



Janeway said:


> Well, my dear, you are one of the worst bullies I have ever read so you need to grow up!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you always into fashion this much? Do you keep up on celebrities too?



Janeway said:


> Well, did you see that awful garb she had on yesterday? Disgusting!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cocktails early tonight?



Janeway said:


> You are such a disappointment to the female species as even the very poor & ugly have class!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> MYOB cause I won't tell. Just catching up....wouldn't want to miss something.
> 
> FYI. Building a coalition takes diplomacy and patience.


Maybe he should call President Bush, he knew how to build a coalition and get permission from Congress


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OK Dingbat. Why bother with proving anything when you just say it doesn't make any sense? I'd rather have a cookie.



Janeway said:


> You don't know the facts or you would produce them--you never make any sense!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You are such a disappointment to the female species as even the very poor & ugly have class!


You should see what the animal, BrattyPatty, posted in the new POV thread.

She is an animal.

I'll send you the screen shot of the post.

I suggest no one ever respond to that animal again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> MYOB cause I won't tell. Just catching up....wouldn't want to miss something.
> 
> FYI. Building a coalition takes diplomacy and patience.


and posting in another names takes time and causes backlog but you knew that already.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't leave Rachel out! 
How could any lib be truly happy with President Obama. His administration is allowing fracking to beat the band, it has taken him way too long to pull out of Bush' wars. 
That doesn't mean that he isn't 6 or 7 times better than anything that the Republicans could pull out of the cesspool they had going on. 
Wasn't it fun watching them run through "front runners"? 
HAHAHAA, what a hoot!



BrattyPatty said:


> Actually , joey, they do! Ed Shultz, Chris Hayes, Chris Matthews
> all speak against the Pres if they don't like something he has or had not done.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> OK Dingbat. Why bother with proving anything when you just say it doesn't make any sense? I'd rather have a cookie.


tsk tsk, nasty name calling is so undignified.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> OK Dingbat. Why bother with proving anything when you just say it doesn't make any sense? I'd rather have a cookie.


Oh, a new name for me let me see if I can think of one for you! Hummmm that will take some thought--I'm thinking!

Oh, how about Ding-a-ling? Yes, it fits!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You should see what the animal, BrattyPatty, posted in the new POV thread.
> 
> She is an animal.
> 
> ...


How do I find Bratty's new site?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Alcameron won't even admit that there are other ways to achieve ones goals, or that it is okay to shift the goal and have it still be attainable. It must be such a burden to walk around with that tremendous chip of negativity on her shoulder all the time.


This is totally untrue. All of it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You could stay in your own yard Beast.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You should see what the animal, BrattyPatty, posted in the new POV thread.
> 
> She is an animal.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They do think I'm you or you me or something. I love it!



jelun2 said:


> Don't leave Rachel out!
> How could any lib be truly happy with President Obama. His administration is allowing fracking to beat the band, it has taken him way too long to pull out of Bush' wars.
> That doesn't mean that he isn't 6 or 7 times better than anything that the Republicans could pull out of the cesspool they had going on.
> Wasn't it fun watching them run through "front runners"?
> HAHAHAA, what a hoot!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're so dippy, you're funny. Keep fretting.



knitpresentgifts said:


> and posting in another names takes time and causes backlog but you knew that already.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't care what you think. Go mind your own business.



lovethelake said:


> tsk tsk, nasty name calling is so undignified.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She didn't give up on me, she gave up on herself because she cannot provide facts or evidence to support her opinions and beliefs.
> 
> No one is to be a winner and loser in a discussion, but one should be able to support with facts whatever position taken to influence the opposition to a different point of view. Susan was unable to do such, so she acquiesced.
> 
> ...


You're putting your own spin on anything I say. I don't care what you believe, it's of no consequence to me. What I have no tolerance for is the hypocrisy inherent in what you state right above your quote of the Good Book. What I have no tolerance for is the arrogance with which you try hard to denigrate anyone who differs from you. What I have no tolerance for is your constant criticizing of others when you do the same--even worse. What I have no tolerance for is your swollen head that says "listen to me---I'm the ultimate in 
knowledge and my opinions are always right."
Grow up, listen to other people, and search hard to learn the meaning of compassion and empathy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Quite amusing!



damemary said:


> They do think I'm you or you me or something. I love it!


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Call him and ask him, joey


I think ir's so funny the way the righties always talk about the tingle up Chris Matthews' leg. On top of everything else, they're sexually immature---like little kids giggling at the Sears catalog.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Damemary, meet Jelun. Jelun, this is Damemary. I'm sorry I was so late in making the introduction.
I'm outta' here for tonight. Watching crap TV and knitting is more edifying than reading the rightie crap.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I think ir's so funny the way the righties always talk about the tingle up Chris Matthews' leg. On top of everything else, they're sexually immature---like little kids giggling at the Sears catalog.


Typical conservative thing, isn't it? Always thinking about sex, especially someone else's.

:shock:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Damemary, meet Jelun. Jelun, this is Damemary. I'm sorry I was so late in making the introduction.
> I'm outta' here for tonight. Watching crap TV and knitting is more edifying than reading the rightie crap.


Hold the door? I am on my way out, too. 
Thanks for the intro, we did meet already.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually , joey, they do! Ed Shultz, Chris Hayes, Chris Matthews
> all speak against the Pres if they don't like something he has or had not done.


Bratty Patty
that is what is so remarkable about the left, they do not hold back when ridicule is due any Democrat. They dish it out in buckets. Never do you see that on the right side.

Bazinga for now. Last night being gently rocked to sleep. The Ship is fabulous. No Dramamine needed so far. See you sometime tomorrow from Home.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and posting in another names takes time and causes backlog but you knew that already.


knitpresengifts
will you ever grow into teen age at least? Your childish postings make you look deprived.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG You are one perceptive, insightful and funny lady.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone but me find it interesting that jelun2 only joined KP two weeks ago, but knows so much about me and knows _all_ the Liberals on this thread already? In fact, jeluneytoon knows the Libs so well, she includes herself in a collective "us."
> 
> That damemary, she just is not the 'best and brightest' shall 'we' say. Bless her jeluny heart.
> 
> :-D :-D :-D    :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> You're putting your own spin on anything I say. I don't care what you believe, it's of no consequence to me. What I have no tolerance for is the hypocrisy inherent in what you state right above your quote of the Good Book. What I have no tolerance for is the arrogance with which you try hard to denigrate anyone who differs from you. What I have no tolerance for is your constant criticizing of others when you do the same--even worse. What I have no tolerance for is your swollen head that says "listen to me---I'm the ultimate in
> knowledge and my opinions are always right."
> Grow up, listen to other people, and search hard to learn the meaning of compassion and empathy.


 :thumbup: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :thumbup: Atta Girl!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Well said and to the point of today's world. KPG you have too many grey cells for their white matter to handle. Bravo.



knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot be serious. Till was murdered nearly 60 years ago - trying to start another fight on KP susan? Learn your history on your own time. Stop with your race-baiting and Christian bashing both of which you lack the intelligence and knowledge to do so.
> 
> Grow up and discuss our President getting into a made-up for his reputation war in Syria to cover his butt. Discuss ObamaCare that will be detrimental to millions and their health care and costs.
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :!: :!:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

blah blah blah bazinga


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Did you just wake up from your nap Ichabod? Those posts are soooooooo old.
> 
> Guess what, Britain voted against bombing Syria. Now what will the red line drawer do next? Change to blue? No authorization from Congress or the UN. Classic bumbling by Obama.


 :lol: :lol: :-( :-( :-( :thumbup: :thumbup: :-( :-( :-( :| :|


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought he died on the 22nd. Are they changing history again? Why November 11?


November 11th because I thought I was hitting the "#2" key and was using the "#1" key instead. Life is full of little accidents.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't it nice they are reading so closely? I wonder why they don't learn anything.



MaidInBedlam said:


> November 11th because I thoight I was hitting the "2"key and was using the "1" key instead. Life is full of little accidents.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Isn't it nice they are reading so closely? I wonder why they don't learn anything.


 Several remarks have been made about my inaccurate post. None of them said a thing about the most innocent reason which was that I made a typo.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Several remarks have been made about my inaccurate post. None of them said a thing about the most innocent reason which was that I made a typo.


So you are the victim?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It was the first and only thought that entered my mind. I was surprised at the brouhaha.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Several remarks have been made about my inaccurate post. None of them said a thing about the most innocent reason which was that I made a typo.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So you are the victim?


If it's all right with you, I'm the victim of my own poor typing and proofreading. I'm certainly not anyone else's victim. What part of what I said about making a type don't you understand?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> It was the first and only thought that entered my mind. I was surprised at the brouhaha.


I seem to have opened the door for the Macadamias to indulge themselves in a little tizzy.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I did not know why you had Nov 11, now I know,
> I made a comment about it since it is an important date for our country.


I always stop whatever I'm doing at 11 on 11/11 and remember the importance of that day and time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Well said and to the point of today's world. KPG you have too many grey cells for their white matter to handle. Bravo.
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :!: :!:


KPG should not be telling people what to discuss, It is not it's forum, though it does have a hard time remembering that.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Hope they knock themselves out


Whoa, Damemary!!! Either you really, really, really mean that, you leaned too hard on the send button or you fell asleep on it. I lost count after 40... :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG You are one perceptive, insightful and funny lady.
> 
> :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. Good to hear from you again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Well said and to the point of today's world. KPG you have too many grey cells for their white matter to handle. Bravo.
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :!: :!:


Well, it doesn't take many! :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry. The computer was sailing on its own. Most strange.



sumpleby said:


> Whoa, Damemary!!! Either you really, really, really mean that, you leaned too hard on the send button or you fell asleep on it. I lost count after 40... :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You're putting your own spin on anything I say. I don't care what you believe, it's of no consequence to me. What I have no tolerance for is the hypocrisy inherent in what you state right above your quote of the Good Book. What I have no tolerance for is the arrogance with which you try hard to denigrate anyone who differs from you. What I have no tolerance for is your constant criticizing of others when you do the same--even worse. What I have no tolerance for is your swollen head that says "listen to me---I'm the ultimate in
> knowledge and my opinions are always right."
> Grow up, listen to other people, and search hard to learn the meaning of compassion and empathy.


Al, what is irritating you is the fact that you cannot convince us to become democrats as the rest of your group belongs. Why don't you grow-up & smell the roses & really look through clear glasses what the Democrats have & continue to do to our country.

Some examples:

Travon Martin case--Obo was convinced it was a racial matter needing his pre-trial guidance.

Eric Holder's justice department felt compelled to challenge established Florida law regarding self defense in confrontational situations.

After this "helpful" federal guidance, established Texas law seemed to be next on the Administration's "hit list" & then recently challenging Louisiana's state educational system with the bizarre claim that somehow its voucher system unravels several decades of desegregation progress.

The lunacy of this administration's arrogant posturing would be laughable if it wasn't such an outrageous attack on the constitutional right of individual states to make laws & manage affairs beyond the providence of the federal government.

This is truly a dangerous & out-of-control federal executive branch.

You should really look at what is going on within your "favorite" branch of government instead of calling everyone stupid or dumb. Don't you read any newspaper except a Democratic paper? Branch out of those rose colored glasses you are wearing! There is an entire world out there waiting for you to see the light!

End of sermon, Janeway


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sorry. The computer was sailing on its own. Most strange.


Not a very good excuse even to a new person as you are very hateful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think ir's so funny the way the righties always talk about the tingle up Chris Matthews' leg. On top of everything else, they're sexually immature---like little kids giggling at the Sears catalog.


This was not nice as I thought you were not going to follow your group with the uglies, but I have been wrong about people in the past.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Damemary, meet Jelun. Jelun, this is Damemary. I'm sorry I was so late in making the introduction.
> I'm outta' here for tonight. Watching crap TV and knitting is more edifying than reading the rightie crap.


Those two are one as they are not online at the same time as it takes too much time for each to respond! Or is julen2 Freedom Fries, but it does seem Freedom was just hateful so time will tell as the join date is very suspicious. Freedom was kicked off KP so if he/she has returned, time will made it very clear who this person really is under a new name.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Al, what is irritating you is the fact that you cannot convince us to become democrats as the rest of your group belongs. Why don't you grow-up & smell the roses & really look through clear glasses what the Democrats have & continue to do to our country.
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> ...


All God's children said, "Amen!"


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> November 11th because I thought I was hitting the "#2" key and was using the "#1" key instead. Life is full of little accidents.


MaidInBedlam
Nice to meet you. 
Just wait how many times I shall be called on for mistakes. I received my education abroad.
So my English differs from that spoken and written here.
I find it interesting however that one of their friends is the worst spelling offender and no-one dares to call her on it ever.
You know, I care not if they call me on it. 
Pitiful little Nerds as I see them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

When the (Jimmy)Carter Institute tells Obama not to go ahead with his bombing attack because it is illegal, you know Obama is in deep deep deep trouble


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> When the (Jimmy)Carter Institute tells Obama not to go ahead with his bombing attack because it is illegal, you know Obama is in deep deep deep trouble


I am opposed to any military action in Syria. I understand wanting to do something to retaliate against the use of sarin, but I loathe getting involved in the civil war in the Middle East.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Al, what is irritating you is the fact that you cannot convince us to become democrats as the rest of your group belongs. Why don't you grow-up & smell the roses & really look through clear glasses what the Democrats have & continue to do to our country.
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> ...


You're wrong. I don't care what party you belong to and I don't call everyone stupid or dumb. But according to what you wrote, you think I shouldn't belong to the party I choose. How does that work? Free country, right? I simply disagree with what you think the purpose of the government is and I disagree with the basic republican and tea party tenets. I also disagree with what the House has done to the government during this administration. Talk about a taxpayer ripoff! Just what have they accomplished on our money? A good salary and excellent healthcare? It's the do-nothing party. I haven't seen one good idea come out of that bunch yet.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> When the (Jimmy)Carter Institute tells Obama not to go ahead with his bombing attack because it is illegal, you know Obama is in deep deep deep trouble


I would call The Carter Institute's position to be good advice to our current President, not a reason to believe President Obama is in deep trouble.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> When the (Jimmy)Carter Institute tells Obama not to go ahead with his bombing attack because it is illegal, you know Obama is in deep deep deep trouble


Jimmy is thanking Obama daily and thinking, "Finally, I can hand over the title of _Worst President Ever _ in USA history.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jimmy is thanking Obama daily and thinking, "Finally, I can hand over the title of _Worst President Ever _ in USA history.


While most of us fear being involved in another Middle East crisis, the righties are discussing the political ramifications for the president. Everything going through their brains must first be put through the 'hate Obama cortex."


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jimmy is thanking Obama daily and thinking, "Finally, I can hand over the title of _Worst President Ever _ in USA history.


True


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> While most of us fear being involved in another Middle East crisis, the righties are discussing the political ramifications for the president. Everything going through their brains must first be put through the 'hate Obama cortex."


No that is not true, Republicans don't have a hate cortex, their brains are just fine. If it were true, then they would have learned it that from how the Democrats treated Bush


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> While most of us fear being involved in another Middle East crisis, the righties are discussing the political ramifications for the president. Everything going through their brains must first be put through the 'hate Obama cortex."


Spin - baby - spin!! Faster .... _faster_ .... *FASTER! *

NO ONE, I'll repeat NO ONE - AROUND THE WORLD - supports Obama taking military action in Syria.

It isn't the 'right, left or center' who despises Obama - EVERYONE including your DEMOCRAT PARTY - hates his dithering and non-existent policies.

No one is discussing anything except trying to keep our feckless Commander-in-Chief in check along WITH EVERYONE ELSE who understands he has NO CLUE HOW TO SERVE AS PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Sorry. The computer was sailing on its own. Most strange.


damemary
We are on the way home. Had a fabulous time and met really nice People. See you a little later. The screen is moving up and down.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Sorry. The computer was sailing on its own. Most strange.


I thought it was quite appropriate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> What possible difference? You are admitting that you reply based on the 'side' of the person posting? This is why this is such a mess. Don't you wish to see some thoughtful discussion here? That's why many of us are here....and disappointed so often.


Why don't you be the first and provide some thoughtful discussion instead of your hit and run tactics. Go ahead and take a stab at it. It certainly doesn't come from the LOLL crowd, here or on your other attempts at threads.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Spin - baby - spin!! Faster .... _faster_ .... *FASTER! *
> 
> NO ONE, I'll repeat NO ONE - AROUND THE WORLD - supports Obama taking military action in Syria.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
My o my such anger. 
Always increases when you know you cannot get one foot on the ground with your ways.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why don't you be the first and provide some thoughtful discussion instead of your hit and run tactics. Go ahead and take a stab at it. It certainly doesn't come from the LOLL crowd, here or on your other attempts at threads.


Can I copy and use your words - lovely solo! :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> This is totally untrue. All of it.


Do I detect a stomping foot, a pout and a tear in your eye? I believe I do.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> knitpresentgifts
> My o my such anger.
> Always increases when you know you cannot get one foot on the ground with your ugly ways.


We have an unwritten law don't make fun of spelling/grammar as these quotes are written in a hurry. OK?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> We are on the way home. Had a fabulous time and met really nice People. See you a little later. The screen is moving up and down.


"WE?" I thought you buried alive your DH and now we learn he's cruising with you? Wonders will never cease .... Wait until I tell Ingried.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Do I detect a stomping foot, a pout and a tear in your eye? I believe I do.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I don't care what you think. Go mind your own business.


This must be the thoughtful discussion you have in mind. Seems to be the staple of the LOLL crowd.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well folks, I don't believe you can use a computer on a cruse in the middle of the ocean! I have satellite Internet that does not always work correctly as the earth moves. My SIL pays & gave me this Ipad.

This is another fake trip!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This must be the thoughtful discussion you have in mind. Seems to be the staple of the LOLL crowd.


They're trying again over in the Blight's new thread - not going anywhere per usual.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "WE?" I thought you buried alive your DH and now we learn he's cruising with you? Wonders will never cease .... Wait until I tell Ingried.


Yes, very true as just another "fake" trip! Dame is so funny!

Do you suppose they have a new man?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This hits the spot! Enjoy


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If it's all right with you, I'm the victim of my own poor typing and proofreading. I'm certainly not anyone else's victim. What part of what I said about making a type don't you understand?


Try to remember a while back when your crowd did nothing but pick out our typos and go on and on about it. I guess that was part of your groups intelligent discussion. Get over it and move on.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> We are on the way home. Had a fabulous time and met really nice People. See you a little later. The screen is moving up and down.


This is for both of you Huck & Dame.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Out of here for a while as taking GS to see the movie The Long Ranger. We have a dollar theater so it will be cheap all but the treats!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can I copy and use your words - lovely solo! :thumbup:


Thank you. By all means.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We have an unwritten law don't make fun of spelling/grammar as these quotes are written in a hurry. OK?


Janeway
Wrong response you are referring to.
Tough to keep things straight, isn't it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "WE?" I thought you buried alive your DH and now we learn he's cruising with you? Wonders will never cease .... Wait until I tell Ingried.


KPG
that time of day again, isn't it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well folks, I don't believe you can use a computer on a cruse in the middle of the ocean! I have satellite Internet that does not always work correctly as the earth moves. My SIL pays & gave me this Ipad.
> 
> This is another fake trip!


Janeway
well, let me teach you. To use a computer on a Cruise, all you need is to pay for it. No wonder you cling to us, we are so full of valuable information. In fact there are a number of ways to communicate from aboard to shore. This is the 21st Century
you may want to join.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Spin - baby - spin!! Faster .... _faster_ .... *FASTER! *
> 
> NO ONE, I'll repeat NO ONE - AROUND THE WORLD - supports Obama taking military action in Syria.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what someone meant by anger in your post. I thought you were being considerate to the old hippies by writing in caps to help them read. You know how old people's eyes fail.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> that time of day again, isn't it.


Wow - less than an hour later and Hucking's screen has stopped tossing and a turning, she's home from a five or six hour flight accomplished < hour, has connectivity and she has met herself along the way. Wonder if DH goes over board in the next epic tale.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> well, let me teach you. To use a computer on a Cruise, all you need is to pay for it. No wonder you cling to us, we are so full of valuable information. In fact there are a number of ways to communicate from aboard to shore. This is the 21st Century
> you may want to join.


Not on all cruises due to weather and location (I know from personal experience), but I guess if you are on the boats in "It's A Small World After All" maybe you can still get reception as you travel around the world.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Not on all cruises due to weather and location (I know from personal experience), but I guess if you are on the boats in "It's A Small World After All" maybe you can still get reception as you travel around the world.


Her tale is hilarious. Within forty minutes she left Alaska, flew to MO, arrived home and immediately connected to KP and posted.

When did she have time to pee? Or did Ingried do the deed instead, I mean herself, I mean together, I mean in place of. :XD:

Hope she fed the monkey while she was gone.

Oh, look, she is on-line still!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Not on all cruises due to weather and location (I know from personal experience), but I guess if you are on the boats in "It's A Small World After All" maybe you can still get reception as you travel around the world.


lovethelake
have yet to go someplace where I could not be connected - a few hiccups here and there but those where temporary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Her tale is hilarious. Within forty minutes she left Alaska, flew to MO, arrived home and immediately connected to KP and posted.
> 
> When did she have time to pee? Or did Ingried do the deed instead, I mean herself, I mean together, I mean in place of. :XD:
> 
> ...


KPG
why do you want to look so stupid ALL the time? It is bad enough to be such but to advertise it is really stupid. You poor thing. Glad you like my monkey.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Spin - baby - spin!! Faster .... _faster_ .... *FASTER! *
> 
> NO ONE, I'll repeat NO ONE - AROUND THE WORLD - supports Obama taking military action in Syria.
> 
> ...


No need to shout at us, dear. Also, it's the Democratic Party, not the Democrat Party. I can tell so easily who you read and listen to. 
If you bothered to read anything but your own stuff you would know that I am opposed to military action in Syria. It isn't an easy decision when you consider how helpless the people are who are next in line to be gassed. Who should go to their aid? Oh, you probably don't care because they're probably mostly Muslims. And you lack compassion.
Also, I read the paper. Many of us do, you know. I don't need you to let me know what's going on in the world---particularly from the filtered news that you read.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Her tale is hilarious. Within forty minutes she left Alaska, flew to MO, arrived home and immediately connected to KP and posted.
> 
> When did she have time to pee? Or did Ingried do the deed instead, I mean herself, I mean together, I mean in place of. :XD:
> 
> ...


You, my dear, need a life. Is yelling at people and making fun of people all you know how to do? It's so easy to get under that thin skin of yours!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have no idea what someone meant by anger in your post. I thought you were being considerate to the old hippies by writing in caps to help them read. You know how old people's eyes fail.


Another glowing comment from this haloed soul. Name-calling and bigotry all in two little sentences.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> With the Syrian crisis. I could care less about Obama's image. I am more concerned with what it will do to the Middle East Countries. Israel is handing out gas masks and other protective stuff to all residents. Both Iran and Syria say they will bomb Israel if Syria is attacked by the US. If that happens I would think the Muslim Brotherhood would try to take over the entire Middle East. If anything happens to Israel, we are next.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I think this is a very difficult situation. I fear for whoever is the next recipient of their sarin. We have military people who are also in a very precarious position. And to top it off, it's not clear-cut who the "good guys" and the "bad guys" are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You, my dear, need a life. Is yelling at people and making fun of people all you know how to do? It's so easy to get under that thin skin of yours!


I'm not yelling and you're not projecting nor keeping your promise to ignore my posts or this thread.

Praise God that I'm not poisoned nor affected by your words, actions, hate and insults.

I'm covered by the blood of Jesus and you cannot touch me nor top that.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not yelling and you're not projecting nor keeping your promise to ignore my posts or this thread.
> 
> Praise God that I'm not poisoned nor affected by your words, actions, hate and insults.
> 
> I'm covered by the blood of Jesus and you cannot touch me nor top that.


knitpresent
What a sight and what arrogance.
Always retreating to Religion when all else fails.
That is making a mockery of Faith.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Her tale is hilarious. Within forty minutes she left Alaska, flew to MO, arrived home and immediately connected to KP and posted.
> 
> When did she have time to pee? Or did Ingried do the deed instead, I mean herself, I mean together, I mean in place of. :XD:
> 
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not yelling and you're not projecting nor keeping your promise to ignore my posts or this thread.
> 
> Praise God that I'm not poisoned nor affected by your words, actions, hate and insults.
> 
> I'm covered by the blood of Jesus and you cannot touch me nor top that.


It's the other way around. You weren't supposed to ever respond to me, so keep your promise. You're covered by more than the blood of Jesus, dear. Get a grip.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I think this is a very difficult situation. I fear for whoever is the next recipient of their sarin. We have military people who are also in a very precarious position. And to top it off, it's not clear-cut who the "good guys" and the "bad guys" are.


Very true. So if we do not know who the bad guys are, should we be doing anything?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> It's the other way around. You weren't supposed to ever respond to me, so keep your promise.


You mean, you didn't mean this that you wrote about ten days or so ago:

_"I think she's too funny. It's gotten to be so ridiculous there's no point in even reading what she writes. I know I'll disagree and I know you can't tell her anything."_

I'm aghast!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean, you didn't mean this that you wrote about ten days or so ago:
> 
> _"I think she's too funny. It's gotten to be so ridiculous there's no point in even reading what she writes. I know I'll disagree and I know you can't tell her anything."_
> 
> I'm aghast!


KPG
keep posting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean, you didn't mean this that you wrote about ten days or so ago:
> 
> _"I think she's too funny. It's gotten to be so ridiculous there's no point in even reading what she writes. I know I'll disagree and I know you can't tell her anything."_
> 
> I'm aghast!


Good job! I'm not going to spend time looking through old posts. I'm sure there are some that would embarrass the heck out of you.
Giggle giggle


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Good job! I'm not going to spend time looking through old posts. I'm sure there are some that would embarrass the heck out of you.
> Giggle giggle


Ha Ha. Why do you only spend time posting about the past, not the present nor the future, yet refuse to look back ten days for a prior post?

Do you attribute your actions to laziness, fear of what is to come or inability?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Very true. So if we do not know who the bad guys are, should we be doing anything?


I've already stated on this thread that I'm opposed to military action in Syria, but it's a difficult choice our president and the rest of the world are facing. To do nothing while women and children are being gassed is horrible! We also have to remember that we have military personnel in the area that could be the target of gassing. There's really no good course of action.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha Ha. Why do you only spend time posting about the past, not the present nor the future, but refuse to look back ten days for a prior post of someone's?
> 
> Do you attribute your actions to laziness, fear of what is to come or inability?


I'm in the process of baking cookies and had a few minutes. Don't choose to read your old posts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm in the process of baking cookies and had a few minutes. Don't choose to read your old posts.


My, my, my, you are forever the hypocrite. You state you don't read my prior posts, and repeatedly say there is not point in reading any of my posts, yet here you are responding to me again.

Telepathic powers I guess. Pretty good gift if you can get it.

I think I'm talking to an alien; I'll pass in the future.

Enjoy the laughter I give you; must be one of my gifts that I'm unaware of.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins
You are friends with hateful People?
You surprise me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My, my, my, you are forever the hypocrite. You state you don't read my prior posts, and repeatedly say there is not point in reading any of my posts, yet here you are responding to me again.
> 
> Telepathic powers I guess. Pretty good gift if you can get it.
> 
> ...


I don't dig through your old posts---or anyone's old posts---to find ammunition with which to say "gotcha." 
Also, in my long life, I have never met anyone who boasted about her "gifts." I would say humility isn't among those you received. You should work on that. You might even become a tolerable person.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I don't dig through your old posts---or anyone's old posts---to find ammunition with which to say "gotcha."
> Also, in my long life, I have never met anyone who boasted about her "gifts." I would say humility isn't among those you received. You should work on that. You might even become a tolerable person.


Folks, I have no idea what exactly is _wrong_ with Alcameron.

I did not boast about my gifts. I told her I wasn't aware I made her laugh until *she* told me so. There is no boasting in that statement.

I don't dig through posts for ammunition to 'get' anyone either. I post people's exact quotes. Thereby, my words don't 'get' anyone - the 'gotcha' is done to one's self. Her _own_ words bite her in the butt. * She said them, not me.*

That is the way facts operate!

Final thought: she continually tells others and me not to judge or dictate to one another. I'm pretty sure her last sentence was a dictate to me. Dare I say, she should work on that?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Folks, I have no idea what exactly is _wrong_ with Alcameron.
> 
> I did not boast about my gifts. I told her I wasn't aware I made her laugh until *she* told me so. There is no boasting in that statement.
> 
> ...


Just keep telling yourself all that stuff. I'm at the point in my life at which I give myself some latitude in what I say. Maybe God put me here to be your little cross to bear.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one is discussing anything except trying to keep our feckless Commander-in-Chief in check along WITH EVERYONE ELSE who understands he has NO CLUE HOW TO SERVE AS PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


While I am the first to say that I have no desire to send troops into Syria, the President who should have been kept in check and wasn't was George W. Bush who lied to get us into a war with Iraq which had absolutely nothing to do with 9/11. Even while the CIA kept saying Iraq had no WMDs, Bush & his cronies ignored the facts and forged ahead. Oh, and it was the Bush admin that outed a CIA operative, endangering her life and the operations she was involved in--there's responsibility for you. Oh, and we had a surplus when Bush came into office but he set about getting rid of it almost immediately. And you know the vacations that the Right vilifies Obama for taking? Yeah, Bush spent 3 months of his first 6 months in office on vacation--I commented on it on another board at the time--then throughout his presidency Bush spent so much time at his ranch it became known at the Western (or Texas) White House. Obama has done very well as a president, thank you.

Much as the right wing tries to spin things, anyone who cares to pay attention--or at the very least read--knows that under Obama the deficit has gone down, as has unemployment, the job market though not perfect is steadily if slowly improving, we will soon be ending the wars that have dragged on for 12 years, and healthcare will become available to everyone. And there's more...read all about it sometime.

Oh, and in regards to Syria Obama is in a no-win situation with the right. If he does opt to take action the right will howl that he shouldn't, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him. But if he opts not to take immediate action the right will howl that he should, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> While I am the first to say that I have no desire to send troops into Syria, the President who should have been kept in check and wasn't was George W. Bush who lied to get us into a war with Iraq which had absolutely nothing to do with 9/11. Even while the CIA kept saying Iraq had no WMDs, Bush & his cronies ignored the facts and forged ahead. Oh, and it was the Bush admin that outed a CIA operative, endangering her life and the operations she was involved in--there's responsibility for you. Oh, and we had a surplus when Bush came into office but he set about getting rid of it almost immediately. And you know the vacations that the Right vilifies Obama for taking? Yeah, Bush spent 3 months of his first 6 months in office on vacation--I commented on it on another board at the time--then throughout his presidency Bush spent so much time at his ranch it became known at the Western (or Texas) White House. Obama has done very well as a president, thank you.
> 
> Much as the right wing tries to spin things, anyone who cares to pay attention--or at the very least read--knows that under Obama the deficit has gone down, as has unemployment, the job market though not perfect is steadily if slowly improving, we will soon be ending the wars that have dragged on for 12 years, and healthcare will become available to everyone. And there's more...read all about it sometime.
> 
> Oh, and in regards to Syria Obama is in a no-win situation with the right. If he does opt to take action the right will howl that he shouldn't, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him. But if he opts not to take immediate action the right will howl that he should, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> While I am the first to say that I have no desire to send troops into Syria, the President who should have been kept in check and wasn't was George W. Bush who lied to get us into a war with Iraq which had absolutely nothing to do with 9/11. Even while the CIA kept saying Iraq had no WMDs, Bush & his cronies ignored the facts and forged ahead. Oh, and it was the Bush admin that outed a CIA operative, endangering her life and the operations she was involved in--there's responsibility for you. Oh, and we had a surplus when Bush came into office but he set about getting rid of it almost immediately. And you know the vacations that the Right vilifies Obama for taking? Yeah, Bush spent 3 months of his first 6 months in office on vacation--I commented on it on another board at the time--then throughout his presidency Bush spent so much time at his ranch it became known at the Western (or Texas) White House. Obama has done very well as a president, thank you.
> 
> Much as the right wing tries to spin things, anyone who cares to pay attention--or at the very least read--knows that under Obama the deficit has gone down, as has unemployment, the job market though not perfect is steadily if slowly improving, we will soon be ending the wars that have dragged on for 12 years, and healthcare will become available to everyone. And there's more...read all about it sometime.
> 
> Oh, and in regards to Syria Obama is in a no-win situation with the right. If he does opt to take action the right will howl that he shouldn't, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him. But if he opts not to take immediate action the right will howl that he should, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him.


sumpleby
Thank you for all that you explain so eloquently.
Because of Bush/Cheney's endless lies, many Leaders and their People no longer trust us.
It is not only that they were drawn into Wars for no good reason but how much in Lives and Money it cost them.
TRUST BUT VERIFY is their approach now and that makes it extremely difficult to get any support now and for some time to come.
The Republicans sure have a talent to reduce our Nation's standing and think nothing about it.
Fascists at work.
I just returned from abroad and it was sad to hear there how our Government is viewed and that because of a handful of ill meaning Charlatans.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I was going to write several paragraphs about how wrong you are about the Bush administration. But why, you wouldn't believe ne anyway.


Not if you were going to spin the same old right wing propaganda that saturated his presidency, no. The man was so foolish as to let others do his thinking for him. Remember how he bragged that he never read newspapers and magazine and instead preferred to get his news from his staff? And this was a man who couldn't open his mouth without embarrassing himself and/or the country--how it amuses me when the right wing media carp about Obama using a teleprompter, when Bush couldn't even get it right when _he_ used them...just about every single speech he made had major gaffes in them.

Did the Bush administration do some good things? Yes it did--every presidency can say the same. But overall Bush Jr. was one of the worst presidents we've ever had.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Ingried said:


> sumpleby
> Thank you for all that you explain so eloquently.
> Because of Bush/Cheney's endless lies, many Leaders and their People no longer trust us.
> It is not only that they were drawn into Wars for no good reason but how much in Lives and Money it cost them.
> ...


So now we have a Socialist in the WH. Let us remember the last administration was Obama's. Bush bashing is useless. The reality is that our stature in the world has plummeted because of Obama and his policies or lack of policies over 5 years. He has boxed himself into a corner with his flippant crossing the red line comment. He can't even get Britain to join his rag tag idea of lobbing a few cruise missiles. His and Harry Reid's plan have bankrupted the military budget. The reality is we do not have the money to go to war, especially since it is not an issue of National Security and it is against global law. All we have is France willing to be cheerleaders to root against Russia (Syrian's best friend). Obama appears to be the captain of the Bad News Bears and Syria with Russia look like the World Series Champs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, folks, your hateful friend Cheeky sent me a PM titled "leave POV" or whatever her thread is but I have not opened it nor will I as "no one" will order me around KP.

Still think Cheeky is not hateful? Then read her comments on this new thread as she wallows in filth.

I will post there whenever I want so take your friend & keep her quiet!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Not if you were going to spin the same old right wing propaganda that saturated his presidency, no. The man was so foolish as to let others do his thinking for him. Remember how he bragged that he never read newspapers and magazine and instead preferred to get his news from his staff? And this was a man who couldn't open his mouth without embarrassing himself and/or the country--how it amuses me when the right wing media carp about Obama using a teleprompter, when Bush couldn't even get it right when _he_ used them...just about every single speech he made had major gaffes in them.
> 
> Did the Bush administration do some good things? Yes it did--every presidency can say the same. But overall Bush Jr. was one of the worst presidents we've ever had.


You have just joined so this is not a good way to win friends & influence people. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So now we have a Socialist in the WH. Let us remember the last administration was Obama's. Bush bashing is useless. The reality is that our stature in the world has plummeted because of Obama and his policies or lack of policies over 5 years. He has boxed himself into a corner with his flippant crossing the red line comment. He can't even get Britain to join his rag tag idea of lobbing a few cruise missiles. His and Harry Reid's plan have bankrupted the military budget. The reality is we do not have the money to go to war, especially since it is not an issue of National Security and it is against global law. All we have is France willing to be cheerleaders to root against Russia (Syrian's best friend). Obama appears to be the captain of the Bad News Bears and Syria with Russia look like the World Series Champs.


lovethelke
keep spinning, soon you believe this crap yourself. Hope you are getting paid for your efforts.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You have just joined so this is not a good way to win friends & influence people. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Jane
I'm sure you've seen this. It's the Indian Commandments. I think there's good advice here.

Remain close to the Great Spirit.
Show great respect for your fellow beings.
Give assistance and kindness wherever needed.
Be truthful and honest at all times.
Do what you know to be right.
Look after the well being of mind and body.
Treat the earth and all that dwell there on with respect.
Take full responsibility for your actions.
Dedicate a share of your efforts to the greater good.
Work together for the benefit of all man kind.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You have just joined so this is not a good way to win friends & influence people. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Janeway
Mind your manners. We know that some of you are looking for friends anywhere you find a window to look into. The rest of us have plenty of friends and certainly would not add some of you to them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So now we have a Socialist in the WH. Let us remember the last administration was Obama's. Bush bashing is useless. The reality is that our stature in the world has plummeted because of Obama and his policies or lack of policies over 5 years. He has boxed himself into a corner with his flippant crossing the red line comment. He can't even get Britain to join his rag tag idea of lobbing a few cruise missiles. His and Harry Reid's plan have bankrupted the military budget. The reality is we do not have the money to go to war, especially since it is not an issue of National Security and it is against global law. All we have is France willing to be cheerleaders to root against Russia (Syrian's best friend). Obama appears to be the captain of the Bad News Bears and Syria with Russia look like the World Series Champs.


Who's the socialist in the White House? I'm unaware of anybody in the White House who matches that description.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So now we have a Socialist in the WH. Let us remember the last administration was Obama's. Bush bashing is useless. The reality is that our stature in the world has plummeted because of Obama and his policies or lack of policies over 5 years. He has boxed himself into a corner with his flippant crossing the red line comment. He can't even get Britain to join his rag tag idea of lobbing a few cruise missiles. His and Harry Reid's plan have bankrupted the military budget. The reality is we do not have the money to go to war, especially since it is not an issue of National Security and it is against global law. All we have is France willing to be cheerleaders to root against Russia (Syrian's best friend). Obama appears to be the captain of the Bad News Bears and Syria with Russia look like the World Series Champs.


All sad - all true.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Accuracy is is very important to some of us. If not accurate or possibly truthful in one area, how can you believe anything in other areas? Perhaps that is a big difference between us. I must say I respect individuals who take the time to be precise.



damemary said:


> Isn't it nice they are reading so closely? I wonder why they don't learn anything.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Innocence is associated with children not adults. Perhaps L.O.L.L. is a more appropriate place for your posts until you get over your innocence issue. N'est pas? Tong-yi bu tong-yi?



MaidInBedlam said:


> Several remarks have been made about my inaccurate post. None of them said a thing about the most innocent reason which was that I made a typo.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Jane
> I'm sure you've seen this. It's the Indian Commandments. I think there's good advice here.
> 
> Remain close to the Great Spirit.
> ...


Yes, I have seen this so thank you for posting it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Mind your manners. We know that some of you are looking for friends anywhere you find a window to look into. The rest of us have plenty of friends and certainly would not add some of you to them.


I have a lot of friends on KP & where I live who are wonderful people. See pictures. This is my knitting friends at one of the ladies house. She fed us lunch!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Took GS to college and then took a mini vacation. Stayed at a B & B which had a flock of sheep. Bought several natural fleece and now need to figure out what to make.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. Good to hear from you again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

It is bed time so nighty, night!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I never thought it would be possible.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Jimmy is thanking Obama daily and thinking, "Finally, I can hand over the title of _Worst President Ever _ in USA history.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

More BFM.



Ingried said:


> knitpresentgifts
> My o my such anger.
> Always increases when you know you cannot get one foot on the ground with your ways.


 :roll: :roll: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :?: :?: :?: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :| :| :| :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :-( :-( :-(


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Also have been on many cruises and there are many factors for which the ship may loose satellite connection....weather, ship configuration, location, political, etc.. Was on around the world cruise and we lost connectivity for several days. This also happened on a cruise near Spitsbergen where we were told the signal was too weak.

Did you mean were temporary or "Where temporary"? Just wondering.



Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> have yet to go someplace where I could not be connected - a few hiccups here and there but those where temporary.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

More BFM.



alcameron said:


> Another glowing comment from this haloed soul. Name-calling and bigotry all in two little sentences.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :| :| :| :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :| :| :| :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Or possibly ALL OF THE ABOVE.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha Ha. Why do you only spend time posting about the past, not the present nor the future, yet refuse to look back ten days for a prior post?
> 
> Do you attribute your actions to laziness, fear of what is to come or inability?


 :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol:   :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

She is self evident. No need to explain your position on anything. You come across very lucid and clear. She is the one who needs to explain.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Folks, I have no idea what exactly is _wrong_ with Alcameron.
> 
> I did not boast about my gifts. I told her I wasn't aware I made her laugh until *she* told me so. There is no boasting in that statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> --knows that under Obama the deficit has gone down, as has unemployment, the job market though not perfect is steadily if slowly improving, we will soon be ending the wars that have dragged on for 12 years, and healthcare will become available to everyone. And there's more...read all about it sometime. You are wrong on all accounts
> 
> i-and while we're at it let's impeach him. But if he opts not to take immediate action the right will howl that he should, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him.


I would agree with you on impeachment if it were not for the VI.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> So now we have a Socialist in the WH. Let us remember the last administration was Obama's. Bush bashing is useless. The reality is that our stature in the world has plummeted because of Obama and his policies or lack of policies over 5 years. He has boxed himself into a corner with his flippant crossing the red line comment. He can't even get Britain to join his rag tag idea of lobbing a few cruise missiles. His and Harry Reid's plan have bankrupted the military budget. The reality is we do not have the money to go to war, especially since it is not an issue of National Security and it is against global law. All we have is France willing to be cheerleaders to root against Russia (Syrian's best friend). Obama appears to be the captain of the Bad News Bears and Syria with Russia look like the World Series Champs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So now we have a Socialist in the WH. Let us remember the last administration was Obama's. Bush bashing is useless.


It could only be called bashing if it weren't, sadly, merely stating the truth. Much of what right wingers consider problems caused by Obama is in fact things he inherited from Bush Jr.



> The reality is that our stature in the world has plummeted because of Obama and his policies or lack of policies over 5 years. He has boxed himself into a corner with his flippant crossing the red line comment. He can't even get Britain to join his rag tag idea of lobbing a few cruise missiles.


Any loss of standing began, again, before Obama with the ever-increasing motto of the right that other countries must per force do things our way whether they want to or not. That has led to increasing involvement in the internal affairs of other countries--if any other country did the same to us we'd be incensed. And as I said before if Obama had said nothing the right would be screaming that he should have. In any case Britain has not said they wouldn't stand with us--their government has said they will wait to see the results of the UN investigation before they do anything.



> His and Harry Reid's plan have bankrupted the military budget. The reality is we do not have the money to go to war


Oh, yeah, they're really gutting the military budget...

In 2009 the Department of Defense made up 18% of our budget

In 2010 the Department of Defense made up 20.1% of our budget

In 2011 the Department of Defense made up 19% of our budget

In 2012 the Department of Defense made up 19% of our budget

In 2013 the Department of Defense made up 23% of our budget

And proposed for 2014:

http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2014/assets/defense.pdf

Provides $526.6 billion in discretionary funding for the *base* budget of the Department of Defense, a decrease of $3.9 billion, or *0.7 percent, below the 2012 enacted level*.

Protects investments in long-term capabilities that support our
defense strategy, such as the F-35 Lightning II (the Joint Strike Fighter), the Air Forces KC-46 aerial refueling tanker, littoral combat ships, space systems, and transport helicopters.

Prioritizes upgrades to existing systems such as the C-130 airlift aircraft, the F-15 fighter aircraft, and the Stryker combat vehicle, to enhance their capability to meet emerging threats

Enhances the Administrations commitment to maintaining a
reliable nuclear deterrent by increasing investments in the
nuclear weapons complex and weapon delivery systems.

Sustains investment in science and technology programs, which drives innovation in the Nations military, and, through
the transfer of this technology, feeds innovation in the civilian
economy.

Provides a one percent military pay raise and protects military
pay and benefits.

Preserves counseling and educational programs that support
service members and their families.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Took GS to college and then took a mini vacation. Stayed at a B & B which had a flock of sheep. Bought several natural fleece and now need to figure out what to make.


Please explain to me natural fleece? I only understand fleece fabric. Is it un-dyed and useable yarn or only fiber you must spin into a yarn?

Hope you enjoyed your vacation! I'm sure there were happy and sad tears for you leaving your GS at college.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wonder if Obama is going to go to Congress for authorization to attack Syria?
> 
> Remember Congress did authorize attacking Iraq. The left is still complaining about that.


They authorized it under false pretenses. They were lied to just like the rest of the nation.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, folks, your hateful friend Cheeky sent me a PM titled "leave POV" or whatever her thread is but I have not opened it nor will I as "no one" will order me around KP.
> 
> Still think Cheeky is not hateful? Then read her comments on this new thread as she wallows in filth.
> 
> I will post there whenever I want so take your friend & keep her quiet!


She was on a roll yesterday PM'ing people. Pretty hilarious


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They authorized it under false pretenses. They were lied to just like the rest of the nation.


The various Chairs were all briefed with the information gathered by the CIA, FBI,..... If Clinton had not made the agencies not talk to each other, better communication and information could have been provided. Congress voted and approved the military strikes. I can't imagine that all the brilliant Dems would not question then verify the information given before voting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The herring needs dumped with the rest of the garbage.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> While I am the first to say that I have no desire to send troops into Syria, the President who should have been kept in check and wasn't was George W. Bush who lied to get us into a war with Iraq which had absolutely nothing to do with 9/11. Even while the CIA kept saying Iraq had no WMDs, Bush & his cronies ignored the facts and forged ahead. Oh, and it was the Bush admin that outed a CIA operative, endangering her life and the operations she was involved in--there's responsibility for you. Oh, and we had a surplus when Bush came into office but he set about getting rid of it almost immediately. And you know the vacations that the Right vilifies Obama for taking? Yeah, Bush spent 3 months of his first 6 months in office on vacation--I commented on it on another board at the time--then throughout his presidency Bush spent so much time at his ranch it became known at the Western (or Texas) White House. Obama has done very well as a president, thank you.
> 
> Much as the right wing tries to spin things, anyone who cares to pay attention--or at the very least read--knows that under Obama the deficit has gone down, as has unemployment, the job market though not perfect is steadily if slowly improving, we will soon be ending the wars that have dragged on for 12 years, and healthcare will become available to everyone. And there's more...read all about it sometime.
> 
> Oh, and in regards to Syria Obama is in a no-win situation with the right. If he does opt to take action the right will howl that he shouldn't, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him. But if he opts not to take immediate action the right will howl that he should, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> Not if you were going to spin the same old right wing propaganda that saturated his presidency, no. The man was so foolish as to let others do his thinking for him. Remember how he bragged that he never read newspapers and magazine and instead preferred to get his news from his staff? And this was a man who couldn't open his mouth without embarrassing himself and/or the country--how it amuses me when the right wing media carp about Obama using a teleprompter, when Bush couldn't even get it right when _he_ used them...just about every single speech he made had major gaffes in them.
> 
> Did the Bush administration do some good things? Yes it did--every presidency can say the same. But overall Bush Jr. was one of the worst presidents we've ever had.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with socialism. It's not a bad word in itself. I expect more analysis than just a buzz word.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And why should she be 'kept quiet' by her friends and not you by your friends Janey?



Janeway said:


> Well, folks, your hateful friend Cheeky sent me a PM titled "leave POV" or whatever her thread is but I have not opened it nor will I as "no one" will order me around KP.
> 
> Still think Cheeky is not hateful? Then read her comments on this new thread as she wallows in filth.
> 
> I will post there whenever I want so take your friend & keep her quiet!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome sumpleby. I appreciate your commentary and analysis. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Welcome sumpleby. I appreciate your commentary and analysis. Thanks for sharing.


It's refreshing to see some new posters, isn't it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Especially when the postings are such high quality.



alcameron said:


> It's refreshing to see some new posters, isn't it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> And why should she be 'kept quiet' by her friends and not you by your friends Janey?


I believe it was her nasty PM's she was sending out yesterday that Jane is referring to, that were of a threatening nature. The PM's were an attempt to 'silence' some from posting on 'her' thread.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please explain to me natural fleece? I only understand fleece fabric. Is it un-dyed and useable yarn or only fiber you must spin into a yarn?
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your vacation! I'm sure there were happy and sad tears for you leaving your GS at college.


Oh I do believe she is referring to what some call "raw" fleece, right off the sheep. It is such a delight to work with. You get to soak it in 140 degree soapy water several times, soak it in hot water to get the soap out, dry it, pick/flick out the 'vegetable matter', then comb or drum card it.

I was given a fleece, and have three fourths of it washed. Then I have ordered a picker that will help me get all the stuff out (hay......). I may have to rewash it, then put it on a drum carder. It is time consuming, and if you need to spin it now, you have a lot of work to do. Then you get to spin, ply the yarn. Then you knit something. You can either dye it before or after you knit it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh I do believe she is referring to what some call "raw" fleece, right off the sheep. It is such a delight to work with. You get to soak it in 140 degree soapy water several times, soak it in hot water to get the soap out, dry it, pick/flick out the 'vegetable matter', then comb or drum card it.
> 
> I was given a fleece, and have three fourths of it washed. Then I have ordered a picker that will help me get all the stuff out (hay......). I may have to rewash it, then put it on a drum carder. It is time consuming, and if you need to spin it now, you have a lot of work to do. Then you get to spin, ply the yarn. Then you knit something. You can either dye it before or after you knit it.


This sounds interesting with your own wool. I have seen women spin, card, etc., at craft fairs & the yarn feels lovely. It would be interesting to knit something with this yarn. Do you use Kool-aid to dye it or something else?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This sounds interesting with your own wool. I have seen women spin, card, etc., at craft fairs & the yarn feels lovely. It would be interesting to knit something with this yarn. Do you use Kool-aid to dye it or something else?


You can use Kool aid for wool. But if you want more natural colors there are other dyes that work well. And if you blend it with something else, you have to make sure that the dye you use will work for both


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> They authorized it under false pretenses. They were lied to just like the rest of the nation.


BrattyPatty
The false pretenses is exacty what makes the foreign leaders so cautious now. Bush/Cheney LIED to everyone and used Gen. Colin Powell as their tool to spread the lies.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I believe it was her nasty PM's she was sending out yesterday that Jane is referring to, that were of a threatening nature. The PM's were an attempt to 'silence' some from posting on 'her' thread.


lovethelake
here we go again "I believe". Time you research before you get into any conversation and make statements re. subjects you are unfamiliar with. Eager to respond no matter what, aren't you. Well that confirms FFs experience re. your regular behavior.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> The false pretenses is exacty what makes the foreign leaders so cautious now. Bush/Cheney LIED to everyone and used Gen. Colin Powell as their tool to spread the lies.


Hummmm

So according to you the Brits lied to Bush. The CIA lied to Bush. The FBI lied to Bush. The Dems were so stupid to accept these lies.

Even if all of that happened, it still wrong for Obama to create a war in Syria. There is no international support. There is no national security reason to attack. Obama and Reid have bankrupt the military budget, we do not have the money to lob billions of dollars worth of bombs for Obama to save face

Why Syria? Why not the Congo or any other country that attacks it's own people.

Obama blew it with his red line comment. Obama wants to divert attention from the Obamacare train wreck. He is still not sure what to do. Good grief, he needs to stop talking and make a decision. What an indecisive coward he must be if he can't back up his threat and it takes weeks 'to discuss it'. Lady Thatcher and President Reagan must be rolling in their graves


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

A lot of morphing going on these days.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheeky, I'm sorry to see you're getting so much flack for PMing some people to ask them to stay away from POV. I find it very difficult to believe your PMs were "nasty" or that you were attempting to "silence" anyone. POV is really great when the destructive element stays away for a little while. I wish they'd stay away altogether.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

A lot of twins, triplet and even a quad .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Native Americans were quite skilled in the natural techniques for hundreds of years. Wish we had access to this information here at KP.



lovethelake said:


> You can use Kool aid for wool. But if you want more natural colors there are other dyes that work well. And if you blend it with something else, you have to make sure that the dye you use will work for both


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> The false pretenses is exacty what makes the foreign leaders so cautious now. Bush/Cheney LIED to everyone and used Gen. Colin Powell as their tool to spread the lies.


  Sad but true.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> here we go again "I believe". Time you research before you get into any conversation and make statements re. subjects you are unfamiliar with. Eager to respond no matter what, aren't you. Well that confirms FFs experience re. your regular behavior.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a lot of morphing going on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with you 100% MIB. I know Cheeky is not a 'nasty' person at all. Like beauty, it can be in the eyes of the beholder.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Cheeky, I'm sorry to see you're getting so much flack for PMing some people to ask them to stay away from POV. I find it very difficult to believe your PMs were "nasty" or that you were attempting to "silence" anyone. POV is really great when the destructive element stays away for a little while. I wish they'd stay away altogether.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmm
> 
> So according to you the Brits lied to Bush. The CIA lied to Bush. The FBI lied to Bush. The Dems were so stupid to accept these lies.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Talk about Neanderthals, the decisions being made or not made about Syria have as much brains behind them as the Neanderthals had.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Talk about Neanderthals, the decisions being made or not made about Syria have as much brains behind them as the Neanderthals had.


I wonder if seeing Neanderthals is like seeing dead people?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not much discussion going on.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if seeing Neanderthals is like seeing dead people?


Wouldn't it have to be? I mean didn't they go the way of the mammoths and dinosaurs? If not, wonder what political party they would align themselves with?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wouldn't it have to be? I mean didn't they go the way of the mammoths and dinosaurs? If not, wonder what political party they would align themselves with?


 I personally don't know because I have never seen one.

:shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Not much discussion going on.


Go to POV Ingried is seeing dead people . Pretty interesting to see them. I have not. Morphing and seeing dead people . hummm :roll:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wonder if seeing Neanderthals is like seeing dead people?


Country Bumpkins
That depends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins
> That depends.


Was Bruce Willis there too?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Go to POV Ingried is seeing dead people . Pretty interesting to see them. I have not. Morphing and seeing dead people . hummm :roll:


Country Bumpkins
Tells me that you have not been many places.
I do not rely on Religion to teach me about where we came from.
Please do not let the nastiness of others rub off on you.
Not a Christian behavior.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was Bruce Willis there too?


No, sorry


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was Bruce Willis there too?


Careful, the one that that sees dead things is trying to communicate with the living, meaning you


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> The false pretenses is exacty what makes the foreign leaders so cautious now. Bush/Cheney LIED to everyone and used Gen. Colin Powell as their tool to spread the lies.


I even heard the foreign press on television yesterday bring this subject up again. While I do think Bush probably acted in good faith, I think we should have learned our lesson on that one. We don't need to rush into Syria, IMHO.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I even heard the foreign press on television yesterday bring this subject up again. While I do think Bush probably acted in good faith, I think we should have learned our lesson on that one. We don't need to rush into Syria, IMHO.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> With the Syrian crisis. I could care less about Obama's image. I am more concerned with what it will do to the Middle East Countries. Israel is handing out gas masks and other protective stuff to all residents. Both Iran and Syria say they will bomb Israel if Syria is attacked by the US. If that happens I would think the Muslim Brotherhood would try to take over the entire Middle East. If anything happens to Israel, we are next.


If Israel is attacked will Obama come to their aid? I have serious doubts about that. After Obama sends his "message" what's next for him? Does he want to oust Assad, as he said in the past? Is he going to support a new leader? - Think back to Egypt. Russia isn't going to sit back and do nothing. They have a lot of money tied up in Syria and Putin will protect that. What is the end result that Obama wants from this situation? He has given no plan as of yet.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Very true. So if we do not know who the bad guys are, should we be doing anything?


I don't think we should do anything. It is their civil war, with different factions of extremists fighting for control. Let them work it out. We should study, observe and learn.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

sumpleby wrote:"While I am the first to say that I have no desire to send troops into Syria, the President who should have been kept in check and wasn't was George W. Bush who lied to get us into a war with Iraq which had absolutely nothing to do with 9/11. Even while the CIA kept saying Iraq had no WMDs, Bush & his cronies ignored the facts and forged ahead. Oh, and it was the Bush admin that outed a CIA operative, endangering her life and the operations she was involved in--there's responsibility for you. Oh, and we had a surplus when Bush came into office but he set about getting rid of it almost immediately. And you know the vacations that the Right vilifies Obama for taking? Yeah, Bush spent 3 months of his first 6 months in office on vacation--I commented on it on another board at the time--then throughout his presidency Bush spent so much time at his ranch it became known at the Western (or Texas) White House. Obama has done very well as a president, thank you."

Same old same old.

"Much as the right wing tries to spin things, anyone who cares to pay attention--or at the very least read--knows that under Obama the deficit has gone down, as has unemployment, the job market though not perfect is steadily if slowly improving, we will soon be ending the wars that have dragged on for 12 years, and healthcare will become available to everyone. And there's more...read all about it sometime."

Obama's spending is still sky high. The unemployment really hasn't gone down much if all factors are considered. The job market is not improving. It is changing from a 40 hour work week to a 30 and under work week. That is WEAK. On paper HC will become available to everyone, in the real world it is a different story.

"Oh, and in regards to Syria Obama is in a no-win situation with the right. If he does opt to take action the right will howl that he shouldn't, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him. But if he opts not to take immediate action the right will howl that he should, what a bad move it is--and while we're at it let's impeach him."

Syria is fighting their own civil war. What is Obama's long term goal in Syria? This hit and run attack will only create more consequences in the area. Who does it help? What is Obama going to do when Syria and Iran attack Israel? Will he stand with Israel? I have serious doubts about that. Russia has a lot of money in Syria and Putin will protect that. What will this attack prove?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> So now we have a Socialist in the WH. Let us remember the last administration was Obama's. Bush bashing is useless. The reality is that our stature in the world has plummeted because of Obama and his policies or lack of policies over 5 years. He has boxed himself into a corner with his flippant crossing the red line comment. He can't even get Britain to join his rag tag idea of lobbing a few cruise missiles. His and Harry Reid's plan have bankrupted the military budget. The reality is we do not have the money to go to war, especially since it is not an issue of National Security and it is against global law. All we have is France willing to be cheerleaders to root against Russia (Syrian's best friend). Obama appears to be the captain of the Bad News Bears and Syria with Russia look like the World Series Champs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I agree with you 100% MIB. I know Cheeky is not a 'nasty' person at all. Like beauty, it can be in the eyes of the beholder.


Not a "nasty person al all" thanks for the gut wrenching laugh. I needed that. After all laughter is good medicine. Have you even read Cheeky's posts to many on this thread?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> She was on a roll yesterday PM'ing people. Pretty hilarious


I don't find her hilarious. Her ideals and posts are threatening, bullying and harassing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> And why should she be 'kept quiet' by her friends and not you by your friends Janey?


Can you not understand the difference between threats, bullying and harassment as compared to differences of opinion?

Apparently not.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I believe it was her nasty PM's she was sending out yesterday that Jane is referring to, that were of a threatening nature. The PM's were an attempt to 'silence' some from posting on 'her' thread.


key words "threatening", "attempt" and "her"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh I do believe she is referring to what some call "raw" fleece, right off the sheep. It is such a delight to work with. You get to soak it in 140 degree soapy water several times, soak it in hot water to get the soap out, dry it, pick/flick out the 'vegetable matter', then comb or drum card it.
> 
> I was given a fleece, and have three fourths of it washed. Then I have ordered a picker that will help me get all the stuff out (hay......). I may have to rewash it, then put it on a drum carder. It is time consuming, and if you need to spin it now, you have a lot of work to do. Then you get to spin, ply the yarn. Then you knit something. You can either dye it before or after you knit it.


Thanks! I once combed and dyed natural fleece in high school after hours in a fiber specific class. Obviously, I didn't know the names of the materials I was working with. :shock:

BTW: Is "raw" fleece similiar to "raw gemstones/diamonds?" :XD: I at least understand both exist without even having a long-term career experience with either!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't find her hilarious. Her ideals and posts are threatening, bullying and harassing.


Good point. A better word would have been pathetic


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmm
> 
> So according to you the Brits lied to Bush. The CIA lied to Bush. The FBI lied to Bush. The Dems were so stupid to accept these lies.
> 
> ...


No one is supporting Obama. No one should support Obama.

If Obama strikes he'll do so on his own for the sole purpose of protecting his arrogance and ego, self-evident and his personal destruction.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> The false pretenses is exacty what makes the foreign leaders so cautious now. Bush/Cheney LIED to everyone and used Gen. Colin Powell as their tool to spread the lies.


Who here believes Colin Powell allows himself to be anyone's tool?

:XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D   

I know one - Monkey see, Monkey do!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I agree with you 100% MIB. I know Cheeky is not a 'nasty' person at all. Like beauty, it can be in the eyes of the beholder.


Here we go again, dame and MIB simply cannot comprehend the publicly posted remarks of Cheeks Blight.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wouldn't it have to be? I mean didn't they go the way of the mammoths and dinosaurs? If not, wonder what political party they would align themselves with?


I don't see how it would be possible for them not to be Satan.

After all, the only people who see dead people in the movies are those possessed, correct?

Don't they wear a 666 on their foreheads as well?

I don't want to ever see that!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Go to POV Ingried is seeing dead people . Pretty interesting to see them. I have not. Morphing and seeing dead people . hummm :roll:


Maybe Hucking was on a cruise to nowhere and they took a side trip to see dead people. She does have experience burying alive people, and when up he came, she had to see a dead people. 

We shouldn't critique her pronouns and nouns - dead person vs dead people - we all know she has trouble with spelling, diction, grammar, possessives, etc.. Let's cut her a break.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was Bruce Willis there too?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

Will there be a sequel viewing?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ingried said:


> Country Bumpkins
> Tells me that you have not been many places.
> I do not rely on Religion to teach me about where we came from.
> Please do not let the nastiness of others rub off on you.
> Not a Christian behavior.


Wait - if you don't look to religion (small R by the way) why do you mention Christian behavior?

Got brains? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I even heard the foreign press on television yesterday bring this subject up again. While I do think Bush probably acted in good faith, I think we should have learned our lesson on that one. We don't need to rush into Syria, IMHO.


Better call up your bud, Obama, 'cause he _alone_, is itching to go in.

On second thought, he isn't consulting with the Dems either (or at least wants to ignore their thoughts so far), so don't bother calling as he ain't listening.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I believe I used the term incorrectly. I should haver said custom spun yarn from a fleece. It is natural undyed and a beautiful off white from Corriedale sheep. They are native to New Zealand. And no, although we have been to New Zealand but not this time.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Please explain to me natural fleece? I only understand fleece fabric. Is it un-dyed and useable yarn or only fiber you must spin into a yarn?
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your vacation! I'm sure there were happy and sad tears for you leaving your GS at college.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Not a "nasty person al all" thanks for the gut wrenching laugh. I needed that. After all laughter is good medicine. Have you even read Cheeky's posts to many on this thread?


Soloweygirl - read the POV thread if you really want to see 'nasty.'


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I mis-spoke the yarn was all from one fleece. I have yarn from two fleeces one is 2-ply and the other is 3-ply. Thankfully I never had to pic, comb or card it. It would take me three lifetimes. I believe you do all this if my memory is correct??

I plan to make two full beret style hats and two cowls. Will be fun as the yarn has a very luxurious touch.



lovethelake said:


> Oh I do believe she is referring to what some call "raw" fleece, right off the sheep. It is such a delight to work with. You get to soak it in 140 degree soapy water several times, soak it in hot water to get the soap out, dry it, pick/flick out the 'vegetable matter', then comb or drum card it.
> 
> I was given a fleece, and have three fourths of it washed. Then I have ordered a picker that will help me get all the stuff out (hay......). I may have to rewash it, then put it on a drum carder. It is time consuming, and if you need to spin it now, you have a lot of work to do. Then you get to spin, ply the yarn. Then you knit something. You can either dye it before or after you knit it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wonder if Obama is going to go to Congress for authorization to attack Syria?
> 
> Remember Congress did authorize attacking Iraq. The left is still complaining about that.


Let's see what happens.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Why is it that the rest of the world can make a decision on appropriate inaction and the so-called leader of the world is still thinking about what to do? He is the most indecisive leader. And when he finally makes a decision it's wrong. Hope he gets it right this time. Witness Benghazi. He was probably still thinking about what to do when the deaths occurred and when he sent Rice to the UN and the cockamamie [WFFUOTWBL] excuses that followed.

As I remember he was a do nothing in Congress as well.

This too shall pass but not soon enough.


lovethelake said:


> Hummmm
> 
> So according to you the Brits lied to Bush. The CIA lied to Bush. The FBI lied to Bush. The Dems were so stupid to accept these lies.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Try the internet. Much has been written about natural dyes and their application. I have used walnuts, red beets, onion skins, tea, coffee, tumeric, bugs, etc. years ago.



damemary said:


> Native Americans were quite skilled in the natural techniques for hundreds of years. Wish we had access to this information here at KP.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Talk about Neanderthals, the decisions being made or not made about Syria have as much brains behind them as the Neanderthals had.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Go way......


damemary said:


> Not much discussion going on.


 :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You are one heck of a funny lady.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks! I once combed and dyed natural fleece in high school after hours in a fiber specific class. Obviously, I didn't know the names of the materials I was working with. :shock:
> 
> BTW: Is "raw" fleece similiar to "raw gemstones/diamonds?" :XD: I at least understand both exist without even having a long-term career experience with either!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who here believes Colin Powell allows himself to be anyone's tool?
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D
> 
> I know one - Monkey see, Monkey do!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my. Obama took a walk last night and decided that he needed to wait until Congress reconvenes on September to ask for permission to strike. So Syria has weeks to prepare. So after telling his staff he is at Fort Belvoir (not sure of the spelling) playing golf. Can you believe that he is playing golf while preparing for war?

Wonder how SOS Kerry feels now? Boy was he thrown under the Obama bus


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes LTL I can believe that he is playing golf. He's like a kid.



lovethelake said:


> Oh my. Obama took a walk last night and decided that he needed to wait until Congress reconvenes on September to ask for permission to strike. So Syria has weeks to prepare. So after telling his staff he is at Fort Belvoir (not sure of the spelling) playing golf. Can you believe that he is playing golf while preparing for war?
> 
> Wonder how SOS Kerry feels now? Boy was he thrown under the Obama bus


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I believe I used the term incorrectly. I should haver said custom spun yarn from a fleece. It is natural undyed and a beautiful off white from Corriedale sheep. They are native to New Zealand. And no, although we have been to New Zealand but not this time.


That is a wonderful breed of sheep to knit with. I also like Cormo. But alpaca is still my favorite

I do the washing RARELY. This fleece was given to me and it is a heritage breed, so I figured what the heck. I will do alpaca fleeces since there is no "grease" just dirt. Had three + pounds of washed alpaca and sent it off to a mill to be made into roving.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Instead of obstructing Obamacare, why aren't they substituting a better plan to insure those without insurance who have catastrophic medical bills?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Instead of obstructing Obamacare, why aren't they substituting a better plan to insure those without insurance who have catastrophic medical bills?


Because it is a train wreck. Would you switch engineers before two trains collide because substitution is the solution? No you hope that someone is monitoring the switch and derails one


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Because it is a train wreck. Would you switch engineers before two trains collide because substitution is the solution? No you hope that someone is monitoring the switch and derails one


Lovethelake - you are so right.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Instead of obstructing Obamacare, why aren't they substituting a better plan to insure those without insurance who have catastrophic medical bills?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or if you are more intent on disrupting things than offering specific suggestions.



joeysomma said:


> I would think, doing nothing is better than making things worse.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Or if you are more intent on disrupting things than offering specific suggestions.


You need to disrupt a train wreck


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I would think, doing nothing is better than making things worse.


Would you think that if you.just lost your job, had no insurance, had a little put away for retirement and needed medical attention for a child born with cystic fibrosis? You have to have some empathy and ability to understand what people live with.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Because it is a train wreck. Would you switch engineers before two trains collide because substitution is the solution? No you hope that someone is monitoring the switch and derails one


You don't know that it IS a train wreck. Let's give it some time to see what happens. I suppose you think Medicare's a train wreck, too? Where was the plan from the tea party or repubs when we finally realized that healthcare costs were spiraling out of control? Do you remain unconcerned because you have your insurance and don't care about anyone else?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You need to disrupt a train wreck


Horse pucky


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Would you think that if you.just lost your job, had no insurance, had a little put away for retirement and needed medical attention for a child born with cystic fibrosis? You have to have some empathy and ability to understand what people live with.


Here come the sob stories. If you cared about the children you would not want Obamacare because it will cost more, people will lose their jobs or be made to work part time.

If it was so good, why does Federal employees have subsidies to pay for it when many make more than the average American? Why do some get exemptions while others don't? Why are the unions not happy about it.................there goes the 40 hr work week? Why if you sell your home you pay a 3.5% tax?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here come the sob stories. If you cared about the children you would not want Obamacare because it will cost more, people will lose their jobs or be made to work part time.
> 
> If it was so good, why does Federal employees have subsidies to pay for it when many make more than the average American? Why do some get exemptions while others don't? Why are the unions not happy about it.................there goes the 40 hr work week? Why if you sell your home you pay a 3.5% tax?


Here come the pseudo-Christians. It happens to be a true story, but I guess you have no answer other than heartless jokes and mockery. "Your poison can't hurt me, I am washed with the blood of Jesus."
You don't know if anything written in your first two sentences is true, do you


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You need to disrupt a train wreck


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Would you think that if you.just lost your job, had no insurance, had a little put away for retirement and needed medical attention for a child born with cystic fibrosis? You have to have some empathy and ability to understand what people live with.


The cold truth is that all people cannot be taken care of. In a perfect world, it would be great. But, it is not a perfect world.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


A disrupting of what you call a train wreck shows no concept of compassion.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

alcameron said:


> A disrupting of what you call a train wreck shows no concept of compassion.


You Christians continue to shock me with your callousness.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> A disrupting of what you call a train wreck shows no concept of compassion.


You have it all wrong. People here have compassion. It is a matter of thinking realistically. All people cannot be taken care of without destroying our democracy/capitalistic society.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here come the sob stories. If you cared about the children you would not want Obamacare because it will cost more, people will lose their jobs or be made to work part time.
> 
> If it was so good, why does Federal employees have subsidies to pay for it when many make more than the average American? Why do some get exemptions while others don't? Why are the unions not happy about it.................there goes the 40 hr work week? Why if you sell your home you pay a 3.5% tax?


http://news.yahoo.com/congress-wins-relief-obamacare-health-plan-subsidies-173241340.html


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have it all wrong. People here have compassion. It is a matter of thinking realistically. All people cannot be taken care of without destroying our democracy/capitalistic society.


No, there isn't any compassion here at all. There's just a bunch of pseudo-Christians spouting how wonderful and blessed they are while ignoring people who are hurting. I haven't seen one iota of Christianity from anyone on this thread yet, and I've been here awhile. Some here ought to be ashamed of themselves. every time they mention the word "Christianity" they're taking the Lord's name in vain, in my opinion. And people here accuse me of mocking Christians. What a joke!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> A disrupting of what you call a train wreck shows no concept of compassion.


What ?????

Trying to save jobs so they can afford health care is a lack of compassion?

choo choo choo choooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What ?????
> 
> Trying to save jobs so they can afford health care is a lack of compassion?
> 
> choo choo choo choooooooooooooooooooooooooo


No, it's horse pucky or cow chips. Have to use your vernacular so you get what I'm talking about.
Tell, me what should the person I mentioned do for medical care?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What ?????
> 
> Trying to save jobs so they can afford health care is a lack of compassion?
> 
> choo choo choo choooooooooooooooooooooooooo


If they gets subsidies why won't all Americans?
If it is delayed for corporations, why is not delayed for me?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If they gets subsidies why won't all Americans?
> If it is delayed for corporations, why is not delayed for me?


Oh, please. You are an example of a "me, me, me," person in our society. I can almost see the wheels In Your brain going around to rationalize your selfish ways to have them coincide with what Jesus what say. How do you do it?
You are a joke of a Christian!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If they gets subsidies why won't all Americans?
> If it is delayed for corporations, why is not delayed for me?


Here's a better one: if corporations don't have to pay taxes why do I?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No, it's horse pucky or cow chips. Have to use your vernacular so you get what I'm talking about.
> Tell, me what should the person I mentioned do for medical care?


Free clinics, hospitals, social services, medicare, medicaid, county clinics, Catholic Charities.........

Obama did not have to violate my religious rights.

If you feel that passionately, go give your savings to a free clinic and spend 40 hours a week there to really make an impact


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here's a better one: if corporations don't have to pay taxes why do I?


Corporations do pay a lot of taxes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Free clinics, hospitals, social services, medicare, medicaid, county clinics, Catholic Charities.........
> 
> Obama did not have to violate my religious rights.
> 
> If you feel that passionately, go give your savings to a free clinic and spend 40 hours a week there to really make an impact


How do you know What I do or don't do? 
You are very naive about this world if you think everyone in The US without money or insurance can go to the places in your first line.
Obama did not pass this bill, Congress did, and is doing nothing about your religious rights. in fact, I can't even see why you would feel that strongly since you don't exhibit any religious values in your thinking.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Corporations do pay a lot of taxes.


Just to name 2, Verizon and Facebook paid ta-da. ZERO TAXES last year.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, but I have to leave this stimulating group of Christians. What a bunch of fakes, especially one of you. I will be offended that you ever again say anything about your "religious rights." You just won't ever get it with your distorted thinking about being Christ-like. I pray for you. But in the meantime------
Here
Have some of your
Cow patties, LTL


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are wrong, corporations do pay taxes and then you really pay it when they increase the price of their product or service to cover the cost of the tax.
> 
> For those who do not pay taxes, the price of their product is not increased.


Rationalizing. You know they don't pay their fair share.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> How do you know What I do or don't do?
> You are very naive about this world if you think everyone in The US without money or insurance can go to the places in your first line.
> Obama did not pass this bill, Congress did, and is doing nothing about your religious rights. in fact, I can't even see why you would feel that strongly since you don't exhibit any religious values in your thinking.


The Senate did not vote on it because they are cowards.

You are so blind with hate, you are incapable of rational thought when it comes to this issue. Just because I do not want Obamacare, do not judge my religious beliefs. In fact I am following my Church's doctrine, that it is a violation of my Religious Rights, and am urged to oppose it with my vote and prayers


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If they paid more, either they would send their work overseas or raise the prices. What do you want them to do?
> 
> Probably Verizon and Facebook have incorporated in a country that does not have a corporate tax. With the internet they can work from almost anywhere in the world. They will always plan so they can make the most money, if they did not, they would be stupid. Their CEO's are not stupid.


So did Apple


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Sorry, but I have to leave this stimulating group of Christians. What a bunch of fakes, especially one of you. I will be offended that you ever again say anything about your "religious rights." You just won't ever get it with your distorted thinking about being Christ-like. I pray for you. But in the meantime------
> Here
> Have some of your
> Cow patties, LTL


Wellllllllllllllllllll

Isn't she the righteous one? Such a true follower of her faith. Can't do anything but name call and run.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You have it all wrong. People here have compassion. It is a matter of thinking realistically. All people cannot be taken care of without destroying our democracy/capitalistic society.


Lukelucy

Oh yes, "the cold truth". We have known all along that where we have a Heart you have nothing. 
You said it so strongly, "capitalistic" Society. Like that sound? Capitalism is what has caused so much pain among so many which you wonderful People have no compassion for. We have it all wong? Really? You obviously have no clue what Democracy truly means. All I can say is that you do not deserve to be called an American. My Fellow Americans are good People and not People like you. I pity your selfish behavior. You truly make me sick.
By the way you are right on one point SOME people here have compassion but it is not those in your corner. You have nothing but CONTEMPT for others and particularly those who have fallen on hard times. I wish nothing good to come your way, you are not deserving.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Instead of obstructing Obamacare, why aren't they substituting a better plan to insure those without insurance who have catastrophic medical bills?


alcameron
they have none and want none, not now nor ever. They want a certain percentage of the Population to be dependent. They want to go back the Slavery and that is the only way to achieve it. Tough, there are enough of us to never let that happen again. Enough of us as a Rainbow People.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Because it is a train wreck. Would you switch engineers before two trains collide because substitution is the solution? No you hope that someone is monitoring the switch and derails one


lovethelake
no it is because the Republicans have NEVER wanted all People to get good care since that is one way to shorten Life and of course the Life of those they don't see as valuable.
We get it, yes, we get it. It is so crystal clear.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You have it all wrong. People here have compassion. It is a matter of thinking realistically. All people cannot be taken care of without destroying our democracy/capitalistic society.


Lukelucy
are you ingesting Poison? Something is destroying any little piece of humanity you may have had thus far.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What ?????
> 
> Trying to save jobs so they can afford health care is a lack of compassion?
> 
> choo choo choo choooooooooooooooooooooooooo


lovethelake
something is breaking down whithin you, I would be worried about it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If they gets subsidies why won't all Americans?
> If it is delayed for corporations, why is not delayed for me?


lovethhealke
you have been claiming wealth, why should we dole out for you? I rather give it to the homeless and hungry.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Free clinics, hospitals, social services, medicare, medicaid, county clinics, Catholic Charities.........
> 
> Obama did not have to violate my religious rights.
> 
> If you feel that passionately, go give your savings to a free clinic and spend 40 hours a week there to really make an impact


lovethelake
apparently no-one is knocking on your door for donations each and every day to keep the doors open of those places who take care of those who cannot do so for themselves. Is it because you are known to never contribute? You seem so removed from reality that I wonder where you live and how.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Corporations do pay a lot of taxes.


Lukelucy
Really? Another subject you are poorly informed about.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are wrong, corporations do pay taxes and then you really pay it when they increase the price of their product or service to cover the cost of the tax.
> 
> For those who do not pay taxes, the price of their product is not increased.


joeysomma
which Planet do you live on? It ain't Earth that is for sure.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethhealke
> you have been claiming wealth, why should we dole out for you? I rather give it to the homeless and hungry.


lie

Never claimed anything such thing. Just good at budgeting, finding sales, and doing without if I don't need it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Just to name 2, Verizon and Facebook paid ta-da. ZERO TAXES last year.


alcameron
Add Apple to it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The Senate did not vote on it because they are cowards.
> 
> You are so blind with hate, you are incapable of rational thought when it comes to this issue. Just because I do not want Obamacare, do not judge my religious beliefs. In fact I am following my Church's doctrine, that it is a violation of my Religious Rights, and am urged to oppose it with my vote and prayers


lovethelake
would love to find out which Church you belong to. Praying that others keep suffering? Are you for real? I know some Churchs are a fraud, but yours goes way beyond that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> lie
> 
> Never claimed anything such thing. Just good at budgeting, finding sales, and doing without if I don't need it.


lovethelake
yes you did make such claims - falsely perhaps - but you did.
It's a small World after all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I copied the entire list as I think it is important to know as we watch our country turning into a communist country. This was read into the Congressional Record by a Democrat.
> 
> http://disruptthenarrative.com/2013/01/08/45-communist-goals-by-dr-cleon-skousen-1958/
> 
> ...


joeyomma
Can anyone believe this crap? This strange person is posting something from half a Century ago and longer.
This is 2013, over 50 years later. We are way past the days of the Joe McCarthys. Not discovered that yet? For goodness sakes you are really suffering terribly. Get treated and fast.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you you did make such claims - falsely perhaps - but you did.
> It's a small World after all.


Wealth does not refer to only money. But only someone that thinks they are entitled to someone else's money would think on such shallow terms


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

That man is richest whose pleasures are cheapest.
Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wealth does not refer to only money. But only someone that thinks they are entitled to someone else's money would think on such shallow terms


lovethelake
I am getting the impression that you live in total isolation whereas I live in the middle of Life where I have yet to meet even one Person with the attitude you claim many have. Your Church feeding you this crap? Nobody wants your money, put it in your death shroud to keep you warm in that cold Earth we all wind up in. All people want is a fair CHANCE and nothing more. Quit worrying about your earthly goods, you and I will become Dirt and then will have no further needs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> "None is so blind, as those who REFUSE to see"
> 
> Which ones of the 45 has not happened? Do you even know? Did you even read the list?


joeysomma
I live in real time. You know, when we come to the end of our lives, we start living in the past, I am not there yet by a long shot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> That man is richest whose pleasures are cheapest.
> Henry David Thoreau


lovethelake
I go for quality and that may cost me nothing. Cheap is not my style.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> There is a song with these words "...Richer by far, with a satisfied mind."


joeysomma
so why are you so unhappy? May want to work on your mind.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have a satisfied mind; I am happy, I have grandchildren; I have enough money to provide my needs and much more; I KNOW where I am going when I leave this earth. What more is there?


I wonder if God feels the same way. I always thought it was his decisision who gets into heaven and who doesn't.
Yet this certain bunch of women feel they have it secured.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my. Obama took a walk last night and decided that he needed to wait until Congress reconvenes on September to ask for permission to strike. So Syria has weeks to prepare. So after telling his staff he is at Fort Belvoir (not sure of the spelling) playing golf. Can you believe that he is playing golf while preparing for war?
> 
> Wonder how SOS Kerry feels now? Boy was he thrown under the Obama bus


Kerry should resign since his adamant words were so completely challenged only hours later by his boss, the Pres. Not a good day for Kerry huh.

Here is a summary of Obama's speech in case you missed it today.

I, The People, have decided to attack Syria in a military way because I screwed up 2 years ago and drew a red line, and in order to keep up my arrogance, I must now act. No matter, that I'm following one screw up after another, I _am_ the President, ah ... um, I mean King of the Hill.

and I will now ask Congress, no I seek Congress' approval since I've been given my marching orders from Val and the impeachment alternative if I ignore my fellow Democrats and everyone else's wishes.

I see a risk to our Nation even though no one else in the world does! I have no idea what I'm doing or gonna to do when Israel is attacked, but hey, they make good decisions and can take care of themselves, already are actually, since I gave them a heads up and lead time to them, Syria, Iran and Russia too. Don't worry, all will work out and there won't be anything for us to bomb or take out with our missiles since now will be there.

My foreign policy works just on my words alone. I can walk on water.

If Congress doesn't support and agree with me, I'll make another Executive Decision to attack anyone I damn well want to. No, I do not have any idea what I'm doing, but I am doing something, finally. I've told everyone my exact military attack time-line, so no one can say I didn't warn them. Unless Congress doesn't agree with me, than I will change my mind and make another dumb mistake and decision.

Me, no myself, no I, will do what ever the heck I want and everyone else in the world be damned. (smile)

Thank you. I have a tee time to meet so I won't be taking any questions.

P.S. I'm not about to cancel my tee time to call Congress back for a special session. Syria can wait until Sept 9th.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder if God feels the same way. I always thought it was his decisision who gets into heaven and who doesn't.
> Yet this certain bunch of women feel they have it secured.


BrattyPatty
wishful thinking is wasting many years of some people's life. Have not seen any of the Bible Carriers here who qualify for anything but the hole in the ground.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Maybe Hucking was on a cruise to nowhere and they took a side trip to see dead people. She does have experience burying alive people, and when up he came, she had to see a dead people.
> 
> We shouldn't critique her pronouns and nouns - dead person vs dead people - we all know she has trouble with spelling, diction, grammar, possessives, etc.. Let's cut her a break.


Oh, you are too funny as I sure needed a laugh tonight. We are getting a much needed rain tonight. Hugs, dear lady!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> wishful thinking is wasting many years of some people's life. Have not seen any of the Bible Carriers here who qualify for anything but the hole in the ground.


Still hateful as I'm reading your remarks. Don't you thump a Bible? If not, I will pray for you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Way to go Georgia!!!
> 
> Georgia Passes Law Obstructing Obamacare
> 
> ...


Heard this too-haven't read your linked article yet. I say hooray for Georgia - a state with a brain and back bone who listens to the desires and voices of its people!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Or if you are more intent on disrupting things than offering specific suggestions.


Discussing the history of slavery is always an option.

(See POV Liberal thread.) The loons believe that's the solution to everything that affects the blacks and poor mostly.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh to live in Georgia.



joeysomma said:


> Way to go Georgia!!!
> 
> Georgia Passes Law Obstructing Obamacare
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Here come the sob stories. If you cared about the children you would not want Obamacare because it will cost more, people will lose their jobs or be made to work part time.
> 
> If it was so good, why does Federal employees have subsidies to pay for it when many make more than the average American? Why do some get exemptions while others don't? Why are the unions not happy about it.................there goes the 40 hr work week? Why if you sell your home you pay a 3.5% tax?


LTL; don't waste your time responding to that old bag. She told me because of her age she's entitled to say anything. She mocks God by repeating my believer's statement and uses her same filthy mouth to state she is a Christian. She is incorrigible.

The way the market and economy works has been explained to her no less than thirty times. Her mind simply cannot take in any further information so she repeats the same stupid examples again and again ad nauseam. They were incorrect the first time and are stale and still stupid and incorrect today.

Time for her to keep quiet and give up trying to understand anything as she is incapable.

You know, I was taught to respect my elders and learn from their years of experience and wisdom. However, I've learned stupid people get old too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You have it all wrong. People here have compassion. It is a matter of thinking realistically. All people cannot be taken care of without destroying our democracy/capitalistic society.


You are correct LL. God told the Christians they would suffer and be persecuted. Alcameron attempts to use guilt to plead her case. She has no concept of reality nor comprehension of that which has been explained to her again and again or by what is available.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No empathy either. (Just think 'clueless' if you don't know the meaning of empathy or compassion. I'll know which side you're on. )



alcameron said:


> A disrupting of what you call a train wreck shows no concept of compassion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Christian is ANOTHER word they don't know the meaning.



alcameron said:


> You Christians continue to shock me with your callousness.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Here's a better one: if corporations don't have to pay taxes why do I?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

bullfeathers....that may be the biggest lie I've ever heard.



Lukelucy said:


> Corporations do pay a lot of taxes.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

damemary said:


> Christian is ANOTHER word they don't know the meaning.


I have yet to meet a true Christian, especially here. Wannabees for sure.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Georgia - oh yeah, home of Paula Deen. Nuff said!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You seriously underestimate the extent of the problem if you think the non-profit segment can take care of it.

And secondly, if our nation is based on Christian values, shouldn't we all be prepared to step up and take care of our brethren?



lovethelake said:


> Free clinics, hospitals, social services, medicare, medicaid, county clinics, Catholic Charities.........
> 
> Obama did not have to violate my religious rights.
> 
> If you feel that passionately, go give your savings to a free clinic and spend 40 hours a week there to really make an impact


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> No, there isn't any compassion here at all. There's just a bunch of pseudo-Christians spouting how wonderful and blessed they are while ignoring people who are hurting. I haven't seen one iota of Christianity from anyone on this thread yet, and I've been here awhile. Some here ought to be ashamed of themselves. every time they mention the word "Christianity" they're taking the Lord's name in vain, in my opinion. And people here accuse me of mocking Christians. What a joke!


I'm sick of your garbage. Zip it.

Sisters in Christ, watch out for she who causes divisions and obstacles to what we have been taught - *avoid* her. For this person does not serve our Lord Christ but her own ideals and by her false talk tries to deceive the heart of the naive.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Could state Medicaid and Shriner's Hospital be able to take care of EVERYONE WHO NEEDS medical care? The answer is they can't. Who will decide? Nonsense.



joeysomma said:


> How would Obamacare help ? It would be covered in Wisconsin by Badger Care, our form of Medicaid.
> 
> We also have a charity called "Children's Miracle Network." that helps children with disabilities. We have Shriner's Hospitals that perform their services free. Shriner's Hospital provides their services even if you have insurance.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What ?????
> 
> Trying to save jobs so they can afford health care is a lack of compassion?
> 
> choo choo choo choooooooooooooooooooooooooo


LTL - please ignore her and those like her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gobble-d-****.



joeysomma said:


> You are wrong, corporations do pay taxes and then you really pay it when they increase the price of their product or service to cover the cost of the tax.
> 
> For those who do not pay taxes, the price of their product is not increased.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> If they paid more, either they would send their work overseas or raise the prices. What do you want them to do?
> 
> Probably Verizon and Facebook have incorporated in a country that does not have a corporate tax. With the internet they can work from almost anywhere in the world. They will always plan so they can make the most money, if they did not, they would be stupid. Their CEO's are not stupid.


The taxpayer/voters aren't stupid either. They are getting wiser all the time....right before the elections.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your church is 'unusual.' Glad you found each other.



lovethelake said:


> The Senate did not vote on it because they are cowards.
> 
> You are so blind with hate, you are incapable of rational thought when it comes to this issue. Just because I do not want Obamacare, do not judge my religious beliefs. In fact I am following my Church's doctrine, that it is a violation of my Religious Rights, and am urged to oppose it with my vote and prayers


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> If they paid more, either they would send their work overseas or raise the prices. What do you want them to do?
> 
> Probably Verizon and Facebook have incorporated in a country that does not have a corporate tax. With the internet they can work from almost anywhere in the world. They will always plan so they can make the most money, if they did not, they would be stupid. Their CEO's are not stupid.


And those two companies along with GE were among the largest supporters of Obama for both elections. The CEO of GE is Obama's job czar - guess how many jobs the jobs team created? ZERO - the exact same amount of taxes GE and most DEMOCRATIC/LIBERAL corporations paid because of the corporate greed and policies of the Obama policies that drove them to take their business assets overseas to avoid USA taxes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's trying not to lose her temper. That's my guess. You're a piece of work.



lovethelake said:


> Wellllllllllllllllllll
> 
> Isn't she the righteous one? Such a true follower of her faith. Can't do anything but name call and run.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeyomma
> Can anyone believe this crap? This strange person is posting something from half a Century ago and longer.
> This is 2013, over 50 years later. We are way past the days of the Joe McCarthys. Not discovered that yet? For goodness sakes you are really suffering terribly. Get treated and fast.


 Or don't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder if God feels the same way. I always thought it was his decisision who gets into heaven and who doesn't.
> Yet this certain bunch of women feel they have it secured.


Won't they get a big surprise?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> There was a specific example and I told how the child would be covered in Wisconsin. I asked how Obamacare would help them?
> 
> It was not intended to cover everyone only this one child.


And what makes this one child so special that you don't think of them all? Vile thinking.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Won't they get a big surprise?


Especially if St. Finger meets them at the pearly gates.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm stick of your garbage. Zip it.
> 
> Sisters in Christ, watch out for she who causes divisions and obstacles to what we have been taught - *avoid* her. For this person does not serve our Lord Christ but her own ideals and by her false talk tries to deceive the heart of the naive.


knitpresentgifts
aren't we the one with the language skills! Got your cage rattled again? What a hypocrite you are - typical Holy Roller would be an appropriate description. Be proud. Keep posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> I have yet to meet a true Christian, especially here. Wannabees for sure.


GWPIver
meeting one here? In their bunch? That can't happen ever.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I have yet to meet a true Christian, especially here. Wannabees for sure.


Well, hello, allow me to introduce my self! Me Jane!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Georgia - oh yeah, home of Paula Deen. Nuff said!!!


GWPIver
she settled quick, didn't she. Did not want any more dirty laundry to get aired.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Could state Medicaid and Shriner's Hospital be able to take care of EVERYONE WHO NEEDS medical care? The answer is they can't. Who will decide? Nonsense.


damemary
Shriner's Hospitals are now merging with other Hospitals in order to stay afloat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, hello, allow me to introduce my self! Me Jane!


In your own mind only.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> aren't we the one with the language skills! Got your cage rattled again? What a hypocrite you are - typical Holy Roller would be an appropriate description. Be proud. Keep posting.


This is me!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> aren't we the one with the language skills! Got your cage rattled again? What a hypocrite you are - typical Holy Roller would be an appropriate description. Be proud. Keep posting.


I'm proud, I'm free and I'm blessed.

If you think I'm Holy and Rolling in it, fine with me. I don't care what you think but I've told you that already. 

I guess you live in a cage otherwise how could it be rattled? Your friend, the animal, probably does as well. Good places for you I guess. Not my problem.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> GWPIver
> she settled quick, didn't she. Did not want any more dirty laundry to get aired.


the suit was dismissed, dumbo


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> GWPIver
> she settled quick, didn't she. Did not want any more dirty laundry to get aired.


Listen to the news as no money was exchanged as the judge just dropped the case--not enough proof!

I love her & her cooking! You go girl!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Especially if St. Finger meets them at the pearly gates.


BrattyPatty
I shall have the trompet ready. What a blast.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And GE took a lot of jobs to China. In USA these are solid middle class jobs. And many upper middle class jobs.

That's known as returning a favor.



knitpresentgifts said:


> And those two companies along with GE were among the largest supporters of Obama for both elections. The CEO of GE is Obama's job czar - guess how many jobs the jobs team created? ZERO - the exact same amount of taxes GE and most DEMOCRATIC/LIBERAL corporations paid because of the corporate greed and policies of the Obama policies that drove them to take their business assets overseas to avoid USA taxes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, hello, allow me to introduce my self! Me Jane!


I thought about posting the same reply. And then thought, seriously, who would want to meet _her?_


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> In your own mind only.


Of course that is where my savior stays & my heart!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Listen to the news as no money was exchanged as the judge just dropped the case--not enough proof!
> 
> I love her & her cooking! You go girl!


Jaeway
typical selective information gathering. Enjoy her cooking, please.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Seriously, who would want to meet her?


I was kidding of course but she said she has not met a Christian lady so I introduced myself! See picture too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Jaeway
> typical selective information gathering. Enjoy her cooking, please.


Oh, Hicberry you misspelled my name !


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I was kidding of course but she said she has not met a Christian lady so I introduced myself! See picture too!


Janeway
if you are a Christian lady, I am an Angel.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I shall have the trompet ready. What a blast.


Yes, please play them very loud!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> if you are a Christian lady, I am an Angel.


Really?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, please play them very loud!


Janeway
you are saying that again? My goodness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Really?


Janeway
............ain't that the truth.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you are saying that again? My goodness.


Well, it is time this old woman hits the bed so talk more tomorrow! Nighty, night!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> I shall have the trompet ready. What a blast.






Janeway said:


> Yes, please play them very loud!


What's a trompet? Satan's whistle?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Won't they get a big surprise?


Nope - the Bible tells us how we are saved. No surprises - one way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> And GE took a lot of jobs to China. In USA these are solid middle class jobs. And many upper middle class jobs.


Companies throughout the US are desperately seeking and wanting to hire skilled workers. Sounds to me the workers all don't want to work or are unwilling to improve their skill sets in order to qualify for the jobs available. According to the Libs, they prefer to only work at Walmart, Target, McDonald's etc., and remain there.

_"Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work."_
- Thomas Edison


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The one who sued Paula Deene was white, therefore she had no standing in the case. Only people who are non-white can sue a white person for racism. Case Dismissed!
> 
> Now Paula Deene can sue her for her loss (millions) because of the law suit. I hope Ms Deene wins.


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/08/23/lawyers-agree-to-drop-paula-deen-discrimination-lawsuit/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What's a trompet? Satan's whistle?


Only you could tell us that, Beezelbup.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wellllllllllllllllllll
> 
> Isn't she the righteous one? Such a true follower of her faith. Can't do anything but name call and run.


Look who's talking. You have no idea where I had to go or what I had to do. You are a piece of work, aren't you? And I certainly wouldn't run away from the likes of you.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The Senate did not vote on it because they are cowards.
> 
> You are so blind with hate, you are incapable of rational thought when it comes to this issue. Just because I do not want Obamacare, do not judge my religious beliefs. In fact I am following my Church's doctrine, that it is a violation of my Religious Rights, and am urged to oppose it with my vote and prayers


Please, oh please, tell me what you think I hate.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sick of your garbage. Zip it.
> 
> Sisters in Christ, watch out for she who causes divisions and obstacles to what we have been taught - *avoid* her. For this person does not serve our Lord Christ but her own ideals and by her false talk tries to deceive the heart of the naive.


I guess I can post when and where I want, just like you. And I don't need you to tell me whether or not I serve The Lord. Good grief, lady, I think you're the one who's trying scam everyone with your holiness. You don't understand that anyone who differs from you can be a good person. You have come onto KP and blasted everyone who doesn't bow down and tell you how wonderful you are and agree with you. You dear person, are the one who has caused more divisions than anyone. Bless you, dear.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Al, we're here with you. She means nothing. Sad case. She needs attention. 911



alcameron said:


> Look who's talking. You have no idea where I had to go or what I had to do. You are a piece of work, aren't you? And I certainly wouldn't run away from the likes of you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This reminds me of the 'relationship scammers' who use a supposed relationship, in this case religion, to establish trust with others. It's a type of manipulation, especially used by scammers to control. We are dealing with an insecure person with a great need to control others around them. Not working here. IMHO



alcameron said:


> I guess I can post when and where I want, just like you. And I don't need you to tell me whether or not I serve The Lord. Good grief, lady, I think you're the one who's trying scam everyone with your holiness. You don't understand that anyone who differs from you can be a good person. You have come onto KP and blasted everyone who doesn't bow down and tell you how wonderful you are and agree with you. You dear person, are the one who has caused more divisions than anyone. Bless you, dear.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WTG Obama. After you threw Kerry under the bus, now Israel is thrown under the bus.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Companies throughout the US are desperately seeking and wanting to hire skilled workers. Sounds to me the workers all don't want to work or are unwilling to improve their skill sets in order to qualify for the jobs available. According to the Libs, they prefer to only work at Walmart, Target, McDonald's etc., and remain there.
> 
> _"Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work."_
> - Thomas Edison


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The one who sued Paula Deene was white, therefore she had no standing in the case. Only people who are non-white can sue a white person for racism. Case Dismissed!
> 
> Now Paula Deene can sue her for her loss (millions) because of the law suit. I hope Ms Deene wins.


Me too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And I don't need you to tell me whether or not I serve The Lord. You don't understand that anyone who differs from you can be a good person. You have come onto KP and blasted everyone who doesn't bow down and tell you how wonderful you are and agree with you.
> 
> There's just a bunch of pseudo-Christians spouting how wonderful and blessed they are while ignoring people who are hurting. I haven't seen one iota of Christianity from anyone on this thread yet, and I've been here awhile. Some here ought to be ashamed of themselves. every time they mention the word "Christianity" they're taking the Lord's name in vain, in my opinion. And people here accuse me of mocking Christians. What a joke!


*Sisters in Christ, watch out for she who causes divisions and obstacles to what we have been taught - avoid her. For this person does not serve our Lord Christ but her own ideals and by her false talk tries to deceive the heart of the naive.*


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Sisters in Christ, watch out for she who causes divisions and obstacles to what we have been taught - avoid her. For this person does not serve our Lord Christ but her own ideals and by her false talk tries to deceive the heart of the naive.*


And I'm sick of your garbage

Zip it


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obamacare? Please read this. This is what our country is heading towards:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10278873/Doctors-pulled-out-rotten-teeth-instead-of-helping-brain-injury-man.html


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe a senior moment and meant trombone??



knitpresentgifts said:


> What's a trompet? Satan's whistle?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful Quote. Way to go Thomas!

And how many stories do you hear about small business people who worked at Walmart, McDonald's, etc. as young people, studied their corporate structure and methodology and went on to develop their own businesses along similar lines. I know of no one who went there to work with the idea of being there 3 or more years down the road.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Companies throughout the US are desperately seeking and wanting to hire skilled workers. Sounds to me the workers all don't want to work or are unwilling to improve their skill sets in order to qualify for the jobs available. According to the Libs, they prefer to only work at Walmart, Target, McDonald's etc., and remain there.
> 
> _"Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work."_
> - Thomas Edison


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Correction in order: 
Huck, it is Trumpet not Trompet. 
Sorry that you are the only one making mistakes.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Beautiful Quote. Way to go Thomas!
> 
> And how many stories do you hear about small business people who worked at Walmart, McDonald's, etc. as young people, studied their corporate structure and methodology and went on to develop their own businesses along similar lines. I know of no one who went there to work with the idea of being there 3 or more years down the road.


RUKnitting
You need to check longevitity at Walmart.
Some employees are stuck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It would be more effective ( if you are making a point rather than just an irrational criticism of President Barack Obama ) to provide a rationale for your opinion. IMHO



lovethelake said:


> WTG Obama. After you threw Kerry under the bus, now Israel is thrown under the bus.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Sisters in Christ, watch out for she who causes divisions and obstacles to what we have been taught - avoid her. For this person does not serve our Lord Christ but her own ideals and by her false talk tries to deceive the heart of the naive.*


Good advice. So far, people who have all sorts of differing beliefs and opinions have yet to actually do this in this topic and D&P. There are even Christians who have a variety of conflicting opinions who don't seem to be aware that the Bible, which you'd think they value, do exactly the opposite of what you've quoted. You don't even conform to the very directive you've quoted. Neither do I when posting here. No one here is innocent of sowing dissension.

What's a good solution? If so many can't do what you've quoted from the Bible maybe it's time for this topic to be killled off by being ignored to death. Same goes for D&P which is just as contentioos as this topic. LOLL gets less attention than S&O and D&P. Maybe it should be ignored to death, too.

So far, POV Liberal has managed to have pages and pages of real discussion with a sprinkling of divissive remarks. All the topics above are the opposite. They are fillled with pages and pages of insults and other garbage with sprinklings of real discussion.

It looks like there are a lot of people who will never agree about anything. How about POV Liberal continues as a positive place, AND S&O and D&P be allowed to die off, and some starts a POV Conservative topic, and we all do our best to maintain two topics that work well for the people who most want to use them?

Yes, there are people who seem to live to keep their grudges alive. There are people around here who seem to live just to have fights with anyone they possibly can. I'm sure most of these people are very decent human beings in "real:" life but something happens when they're participating in the topics I've mentioned that turns them into exactly the oppposite of decent people.

Just because this post come from me doesn't mean it is completely unworthy of attention. How about trying what I've proposed? How about we try to stay where we have the best exchange of ideas and beliefs?

Yes, this another one of my attempts like saying "Give peace a chance" and "If somebody gave a war what would happen if nobody came?" Just because that's the case doesn't mean this post is worthless.

Let's try to have two topics where people of like mind are the majority of participants? No, this doesn't mean giving up freedom of speech. It means giving up causing dicisions and obstacles.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And I'm sick of your garbage
> 
> Zip it


Not nice even from you. I do like your new shoes as hated the other one--don't know what it was but thought it was ugly. Thanks for changing shoes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obamacare? Please read this. This is what our country is heading towards:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10278873/Doctors-pulled-out-rotten-teeth-instead-of-helping-brain-injury-man.html


Thanks as this is disgusting! Obocare at its best for us!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, for heavens sake, MIB Seattle, ZIP it as you don't know anything about the Bible nor religion.

How is the mental hospital where you are these days? I'm surprised they allow you to be online.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> RUKnitting
> You need to check longevitity at Walmart.
> Some employees are stuck.


Don't knock Walmart as that is where I shop with cheap prices in order to be able to put food on the table & now some money in my pocket as my dad left me several hundred shares of Walmart preferred stock that I forgot about for years.

So zip it about Walmart!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Ooops, silly post needed to be updated.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> It would be more effective ( if you are making a point rather than just an irrational criticism of President Barack Obama ) to provide a rationale for your opinion. IMHO


None of my criticism of Obama is irrational, you just are incapable of rational thought.

Kerry gives a very eloquent and compelling speech for Obama's Syrian War, and that time was of the essence. Britain bails on Obama. Obama has a spiritual awakening and decides to ask Congress for permission to act (because he doesn't have the courage to act on his red line threat). Failure to act on his threat has caused Israel to question our resolve and loyalty to our friend. All of the Middle East watched Obama's flip flop and sees weakness.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> None of my criticism of Obama is irrational, you just are incapable of rational thought.
> 
> Kerry gives a very eloquent and compelling speech for Obama's Syrian War, and that time was of the essence. Britain bails on Obama. Obama has a spiritual awakening and decides to ask Congress for permission to act (because he doesn't have the courage to act on his red line threat). Failure to act on his threat has caused Israel to question our resolve and loyalty to our friend. All of the Middle East watched Obama's flip flop and sees weakness.


Amen, sister!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I enjoy POV Liberal very much. It's educational....challenging for the mind....newbies added to the cast. No place for personal criticism or vindictive. Personally, I'm not trying to change anyone's mind.

If D&P, S&O or LOLL are serving you, go there. If you prefer a liberal point of view, to POV Liberal. I've found it's a better use of my time. IMHO



MaidInBedlam said:


> Good advice. So far, people who have all sorts of differing beliefs and opinions have yet to actually do this in this topic and D&P. There are even Christians who have a variety of conflicting opinions who don't seem to be aware that the Bible, which you'd think they value, do exactly the opposite of what you've quoted. You don't even conform to the very directive you've quoted. Neither do I when posting here. No one here is innocent of sowing dissension.
> 
> What's a good solution? If so many can't do what you've quoted from the Bible maybe it's time for this topic to be killled off by being ignored to death. Same goes for D&P which is just as contentioos as this topic. LOLL gets less attention than S&O and D&P. Maybe it should be ignored to death, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Good advice. So far, people who have all sorts of differing beliefs and opinions have yet to actually do this in this topic and D&P. There are even Christians who have a variety of conflicting opinions who don't seem to be aware that the Bible, which you'd think they value, do exactly the opposite of what you've quoted. You don't even conform to the very directive you've quoted. Neither do I when posting here. No one here is innocent of sowing dissension.
> 
> What's a good solution? If so many can't do what you've quoted from the Bible maybe it's time for this topic to be killled off by being ignored to death. Same goes for D&P which is just as contentioos as this topic. LOLL gets less attention than S&O and D&P. Maybe it should be ignored to death, too.
> 
> ...


I hear you, MIB! She said, hopelessly.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, for heavens sake, MIB Seattle, ZIP it as you don't know anything about the Bible nor religion.
> 
> How is the mental hospital where you are these days? I'm surprised they allow you to be online.


Janeway
I would love to get a copy of your kind of Bible.
Your Bible and Religion are so foreign.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> None of my criticism of Obama is irrational, you just are incapable of rational thought.
> 
> Kerry gives a very eloquent and compelling speech for Obama's Syrian War, and that time was of the essence. Britain bails on Obama. Obama has a spiritual awakening and decides to ask Congress for permission to act (because he doesn't have the courage to act on his red line threat). Failure to act on his threat has caused Israel to question our resolve and loyalty to our friend. All of the Middle East watched Obama's flip flop and sees weakness.


The whole world is laughing at Obama or shaking their heads in disgust.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Perhaps Peter's Principle in play? You'd need to check out why they are "stuck".


Ingried said:


> RUKnitting
> You need to check longevitity at Walmart.
> Some employees are stuck.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Instead of obstructing Obamacare, why aren't they substituting a better plan to insure those without insurance who have catastrophic medical bills?


There are HC reform plans out there, it's just that the Democrats don't want to give them any attention. All they want to do is call the Republicans obstructionists.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> You don't know that it IS a train wreck. Let's give it some time to see what happens. I suppose you think Medicare's a train wreck, too? Where was the plan from the tea party or repubs when we finally realized that healthcare costs were spiraling out of control? Do you remain unconcerned because you have your insurance and don't care about anyone else?


One of the original creators of the HC law is calling it a train wreck. The CBO has been saying for nearly 2 years that Obamacare is going to cost nearly double that originally stated. Rates are going up, availability of care is going down. Obamacare will not cover all the current non insured and will actually leave more uncovered. The list of negatives goes on and on. Yep, I'd say it is a train wreck waiting to happen.

As I said before, there were other plans submitted and other recommendations made to the current law but all were ignored/brushed aside by the Democrats.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> A disrupting of what you call a train wreck shows no concept of compassion.


Horse pucky


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Oh, please. You are an example of a "me, me, me," person in our society. I can almost see the wheels In Your brain going around to rationalize your selfish ways to have them coincide with what Jesus what say. How do you do it?
> You are a joke of a Christian!


If that is so, Congress and their staff, unions, corporations, and the President himself are all in that me, me, me category as well. If it is such a spectacular bill, why wasn't he the first to sign up for it. Think of the photo op that would be!!!! The shot heard around the world - the equivalent anyway.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Rationalizing. You know they don't pay their fair share.


Here you go again with paying their fair share. I find that so interesting that you harp on anyone with any money paying their fair share, yet you can't even define what a fair share is. Time to let go of this piece of propaganda that has no definition, therefore rendering it useless.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> I am getting the impression that you live in total isolation whereas I live in the middle of Life where I have yet to meet even one Person with the attitude you claim many have. Your Church feeding you this crap? Nobody wants your money, put it in your death shroud to keep you warm in that cold Earth we all wind up in. All people want is a fair CHANCE and nothing more. Quit worrying about your earthly goods, you and I will become Dirt and then will have no further needs.


You live in your own self importance.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here you go again with paying their fair share. I find that so interesting that you harp on anyone with any money paying their fair share, yet you can't even define what a fair share is. Time to let go of this piece of propaganda that has no definition, therefore rendering it useless.


I am so tired of their droning voices. They can't define Fair Share. Bet they take and don't give their fair share


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> I live in real time. You know, when we come to the end of our lives, we start living in the past, I am not there yet by a long shot.


Better inform Cheeky of that. After reading her posts on POV, it would definitely appear that the time is near for her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There are HC reform plans out there, it's just that the Democrats don't want to give them any attention. All they want to do is call the Republicans obstructionists.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Horse pucky


I cannot believe that compassion is compared to a train wreck. Where is the logic here? Compassion has nothing to do with it. Get real.

Solo, agree with you, again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are correct LL. God told the Christians they would suffer and be persecuted. Alcameron attempts to use guilt to plead her case. She has no concept of reality nor comprehension of that which has been explained to her again and again or by what is available.


She also tries very hard to be something she is not and never will be. It is really sad.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Why are the Libs/Progressives always looking to abscond with someone else's hard earned money. If they'd work a little smarter they wouldn't need gov handouts and solutions to life's problems. Using the efforts they put in to having the gov solve their problems could be better spent doing it for themselves. And they'd be far happier and more prosperous.

Solo I think they don't want to tell you because the answer is..........everything you have. And then they will dole it out as they see fit.



soloweygirl said:


> Here you go again with paying their fair share. I find that so interesting that you harp on anyone with any money paying their fair share, yet you can't even define what a fair share is. Time to let go of this piece of propaganda that has no definition, therefore rendering it useless.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> Georgia - oh yeah, home of Paula Deen. Nuff said!!!


Another "intelligent statement" from an idiot. In case you missed it, all lawsuits against Paula Deen have been dropped. Lack of evidence.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Could state Medicaid and Shriner's Hospital be able to take care of EVERYONE WHO NEEDS medical care? The answer is they can't. Who will decide? Nonsense.


The real problem is that people rather whine and complain about not having anything, not doing anything and waiting for the government to save them. No one place can take care of everyone. People need to take responsibility for themselves. They need to at least make an effort. The government provides a wealth of agencies to help those in need. Sometimes one has to be creative in getting help and look outside the box. That this is an unknown concept for the whiners and complainers. A few steps outside the box and a whole new world opens up for them. That is not what the government wants.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> And what makes this one child so special that you don't think of them all? Vile thinking.


Again, your comprehension is absent. Joey and Alcameron were discussing a specific case that Alcameron brought up.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Companies throughout the US are desperately seeking and wanting to hire skilled workers. Sounds to me the workers all don't want to work or are unwilling to improve their skill sets in order to qualify for the jobs available. According to the Libs, they prefer to only work at Walmart, Target, McDonald's etc., and remain there.
> 
> _"Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work."_
> - Thomas Edison


If the "adults" do not want to increase their skill sets, there are many high school students that are willing to do just that. They will be the ones getting the good paying jobs, not the entry level only minded set.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I copied the entire list as I think it is important to know as we watch our country turning into a communist country. This was read into the Congressional Record by a Democrat.


This was done at the height of the Cold War when the US was foaming at the mouth about communism, and only six years after the decline of McCarthyism (elements of which still exist). The origin of these "rules" is a book entitled "The Naked Communist":

The Naked Communist is a book written in 1958 by an ex FBI agent, conservative United States author and faith-based political theorist Cleon Skousen.

The book posits and seeks to describe a geopolitical strategy by which the MarxistLeninist Soviet Union was attempting to overcome and control all the governments of the world that were not members of the Communist bloc. At the time that the book was published, during the Cold War, fear of communism was common among people in non-communist nations.

The list of communist goals contained in the book was read into the Congressional Record by U.S. Congressman Albert S. Herlong, Jr. of Florida, on January 10, 1963.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Beautiful Quote. Way to go Thomas!
> 
> And how many stories do you hear about small business people who worked at Walmart, McDonald's, etc. as young people, studied their corporate structure and methodology and went on to develop their own businesses along similar lines. I know of no one who went there to work with the idea of being there 3 or more years down the road.


Exactly. I was listening to an owner of 20 Subway restaurants talk about how the employees he has hired over the years have used what they learned about business in their pursuits. He loved watching most of them learn the ins and outs of the business world and how they use those skills. He was the first one to say his jobs are not meant to be permanent. They are a stepping stone to bigger and better things and that includes better jobs in the food industry as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> RUKnitting
> You need to check longevitity at Walmart.
> Some employees are stuck.


The employees are stuck because they have no ambition to learn new skills. It is too much trouble for them to improve themselves, it is easier to whine and complain.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Obamacare? Please read this. This is what our country is heading towards:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10278873/Doctors-pulled-out-rotten-teeth-instead-of-helping-brain-injury-man.html


Oh please. That is the sort of mistake hospitals have been making for years. Yes, including here in the US long, long, long before Obamacare, or even Romneycare, was dreamed of. That is why they now do things like writing on arms or legs to indicate which is to be worked on, doing counts before & after surgery of instruments, swabs & everything else used, and asking you before every procedure to show your identity bracelet--even if it to give you medication that they just gave you an hour before when they also checked your identity (man, I got tired of that). IIRC the big push for this began here in the US was when a person sued after they went in for an appendectomy and woke up minus a leg.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> None of my criticism of Obama is irrational, you just are incapable of rational thought.
> 
> Kerry gives a very eloquent and compelling speech for Obama's Syrian War, and that time was of the essence. Britain bails on Obama. Obama has a spiritual awakening and decides to ask Congress for permission to act (because he doesn't have the courage to act on his red line threat). Failure to act on his threat has caused Israel to question our resolve and loyalty to our friend. All of the Middle East watched Obama's flip flop and sees weakness.


Obama's "spiritual awakening" is his chickening out, yet again. He has said in the past that he doesn't need Congressional approval, so why wait for it now? The media has built him up as a lone ranger, going it alone. This is his way out and a way for him to save face. he will in essence blame it on the American people not wanting the conflict and he is listening to them. Copying PM Cameron in Cameron's speech the other day. He may even get to blame it on the Republicans as well. What a guy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I enjoy POV Liberal very much. It's educational....challenging for the mind....newbies added to the cast. No place for personal criticism or vindictive. Personally, I'm not trying to change anyone's mind.
> 
> If D&P, S&O or LOLL are serving you, go there. If you prefer a liberal point of view, to POV Liberal. I've found it's a better use of my time. IMHO


then why are you here?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama's "spiritual awakening" is his chickening out, yet again. He has said in the past that he doesn't need Congressional approval, so why wait for it now? The media has built him up as a lone ranger, going it alone. This is his way out and a way for him to save face. he will in essence blame it on the American people not wanting the conflict and he is listening to them. Copying PM Cameron in Cameron's speech the other day. He may even get to blame it on the Republicans as well. What a guy.


Just give it up
He can't do anything right in your mind.
Then, continue rationalizing away your stand on Obamacare. I recognize it for what it is---Obama hate and hate of poor people.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

I love the way many right wingers say that people are lazy and unambitious and that if only they would stir themselves to gain better education or skills they could get better jobs. Totally ignoring the fact that many of those folks have tried & tried and there are no other jobs for them People with college degrees can't find jobs. Skilled people who were laid off can't find jobs. Some of it is due to downsizing, some is due to job exportation or automation. Whatever. For others the cost of education makes that a pipe dream. Lazy? A lot of the people in these low paying jobs work two & three jobs just to make ends meet. The average age of fast food workers is now mid-30s, not teens. While these corporations make billions & pay their CEOs millions plus bonuses, they can't afford to pay their workers a decent wage? And then there are fast food places such as In 'n Out, which _starts_ its employees at $10.50, provide health insurance options for part-timers, etc. Kudos to them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Just give it up
> He can't do anything right in your mind.
> Then, continue rationalizing away your stand on Obamacare. I recognize it for what it is---Obama hate and hate of poor people.


So far I am proven right, he hasn't done anything right concerning Benghazi, NSA, IRS and Syria

I do not hate Obama and I certainly don't hate poor people, and for you to accuse me proves how hateful you are. I despise Obama's policies, that does not equal hate


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama's "spiritual awakening" is his chickening out, yet again. He has said in the past that he doesn't need Congressional approval, so why wait for it now? The media has built him up as a lone ranger, going it alone. This is his way out and a way for him to save face. he will in essence blame it on the American people not wanting the conflict and he is listening to them. Copying PM Cameron in Cameron's speech the other day. He may even get to blame it on the Republicans as well. What a guy.


You are freakin' unbelievable. If he went in without congression approval you would be up in arms that he went against the constitution and scream for impeachment. Now that he is following constitutional law to get the approval from congress, you call him a chicken.
Which way do you want it solowey?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The whole world is laughing at Obama or shaking their heads in disgust.


Why? Because he is following constitutional law?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Just give it up
> He can't do anything right in your mind.
> Then, continue rationalizing away your stand on Obamacare. I recognize it for what it is---Obama hate and hate of poor people.


Andrea, this is a group of harpies. No matter what he does, they will always be pi--ing and moaning.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are freakin' unbelievable. If he went in without congression approval you would be up in arms that he went against the constitution and scream for impeachment. Now that he is following constitutional law to get the approval from congress, you call him a chicken.
> Which way do you want it solowey?


Here are some reasons why people are upset over Syria

First of all he should never had made such a flippant remark about crossing the red line

Then when chemical weapons were used he should have acted two years ago

Then he huffs and puffs with righteous indignation about how he is going in and puts war ships in the area

Then he is sure he is going to act with or without Congress

Then he loses Britain

Then he has no coalition

He has constantly mocked Putin and burned that bridge over and over again. Why would Putin want to put his best customer out of business? Putin has absolutely no respect for Obama

80% of the American people do not want to go to war

Lobbing bombs is not a show of force, but an attempt to save face

He should but does not need Congressional approval

If he was really concerned, he would have requested Congress to return. But no, on Saturday he goes and plays golf. The world and America is watching and he is playing golf. How can he be considered serious?

He puts Kerry out there on Friday, who passionately puts out why we need to act, then Obama changes his mind.

If the situation is serious why wait over 9 days to talk to Congress?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Many presidents have draw lines, red or not. As for playing golf--do you not remember Bush's famous line when, after being asked about a suicide bombing he answered, then said "now watch this drive" before he swung the club...

Personally, I doubt he'd get a positive response if he asked Congress to return early. Simply because the request came from him. The Republicans are now infamous for their oath to do everything they can to block him, made back when he was first elected.

Should he have drawn the line? To me, no. I am tired of our propensity for interfering in other countries--and that feeling dates back 40 years. In this country Obama is damned whether he does or doesn't, because that's the way the Republicans swing. And our country as a whole is also damned whether it does or doesn't--and has been since before WWI. If we don't interfere with other countries the world screams that it is our responsibility to do so...and if we do they scream that it is horrible that we are. No pleasing some people either at home or abroad.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here are some reasons why people are upset over Syria
> 
> First of all he should never had made such a flippant remark about crossing the red line
> 
> ...


lovethelake
Not noticed? 
Congress is on a very important Vacation after they had one lasting over 4 years already. 
Mr. Boehner has no control over anything and does not want to miss out on his daily Golf schedule.
He would not dare to call Congress back right now.
That is WELFARE UNLIMITED.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Perhaps Peter's Principle in play? You'd need to check out why they are "stuck".


I agree that many people who start off at minimum wage at Walmart or most businesses do so for a relatively short time. Even if they stay there, wages increase as they gain experience and/or take on more responsibility.

Some might be "stuck" for a number of reasons like a poor economy or living in a depresed region. But there are also a significant number of people who work in retail, fast food, or service industries because it suits their needs. Students or adults who want part time jobs with flexible schedules, people with varying degrees of disability, seniors to supplement their pensions, immigrants who are learning the language and/or skills training.

IMO there is no demeaning work; also agree with TE quote


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Andrea, this is a group of harpies. No matter what he does, they will always be pi--ing and moaning.


BrattyPatty
What was it they like throwing at others?
Cow chips. How classy.
A mentality to be examined.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Just give it up
> He can't do anything right in your mind.
> Then, continue rationalizing away your stand on Obamacare. I recognize it for what it is---Obama hate and hate of poor people.


Yes.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bush never played golf after 9/11, he did not think it was appropriate or respectful. 

Still everything I wrote is true. Prove all of it wrong


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake
> Not noticed?
> Congress is on a very important Vacation after they had one lasting over 4 years already.
> Mr. Boehner has no control over anything and does not want to miss out on his daily Golf schedule.
> ...


Obama is not powerful enough to make Boehner do anything. Don''t see Reid screaming for the Senate to come back and the Dems control the Senate. If he wanted Congress to convene, have the Senate show the way


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Bush never played golf after 9/11, he did not think it was appropriate or respectful.
> 
> Still everything I wrote is true. Prove all of it wrong


Bush didn't give up golf until August 2003. Look it up. The event I mentioned took place in 2002--you can even watch videos of it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Bush didn't give up golf until August 2003. Look it up. The event I mentioned took place in 2002--you can even watch videos of it.


If you are right, then I apologize.

So that makes it right that Obama played golf instead of trying to stop his war? With the world watching, bad form


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If you are right, then I apologize.
> 
> So that makes it right that Obama played golf instead of trying to stop his war? With the world watching, bad form


I am right, so I will take it as a given. Thanks. As for Obama, what do you want him to do? Sit and stare at the phone? Presidents work 24/7 in reality--they are always on call no matter what. He gets daily briefs. Stays in contact with his generals and advisers as well as other heads of state. During his term in office, Bush played golf (until he quit in 2003), went to his ranch, took vacations, etc., etc. & nobody said he should have been hunched at his desk in the White House for the duration. Actually, with Obama, even if he did stay glued to his desk he would be criticized for that. Sheesh.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I am right, so I will take it as a given. Thanks. As for Obama, what do you want him to do? Sit and stare at the phone? Presidents work 24/7 in reality--they are always on call no matter what. He gets daily briefs. Stays in contact with his generals and advisers as well as other heads of state. During his term in office, Bush played golf (until he quit in 2003), went to his ranch, took vacations, etc., etc. & nobody said he should have been hunched at his desk in the White House for the duration. Actually, with Obama, even if he did stay glued to his desk he would be criticized for that. Sheesh.


Bashing Bush does not absolve Obama. And yes on the eve of a possible war he should be at the WH building UN support and trying to stop his war


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Please give name of event or website.


Simply google, Bush watch this drive, and tons will come up, inclding You Tube videos. I


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I'm trying to think of Bush's vacations, I know he would go to Camp David (Presidential retreat available to all presidents) His ranch in Texas (his personal residence) and maybe his parents home. I just can't think of any others.
> 
> I'm sure Obama has gone to Camp David (I cannot remember hearing about that on the news), I have not heard of him going to his residence in Illinois. I heard he bought a home in Hawaii (I have only heard of him going there once). How many vacations has he actually taken and where?


Bush took about 360 days of vacation while he was president, compared to Obama's 92. In fact, Bush took more vacation than any other president other than John Adams.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/politi...aken-less-vacation-time-than-bush-did/2136880

http://www.vosizneias.com/138381/20...bers-obamas-and-bushs-presidential-vacations/

etc. etc. Easily googled.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello...that is the specific event. Sheesh. Talk about lazy. Look, I did the google search for you:

http://www.google.com/#q=bush+watch+this+drive

There are all the links you could wish for "this specific event."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I love the way many right wingers say that people are lazy and unambitious and that if only they would stir themselves to gain better education or skills they could get better jobs. Totally ignoring the fact that many of those folks have tried & tried and there are no other jobs for them People with college degrees can't find jobs. Skilled people who were laid off can't find jobs. Some of it is due to downsizing, some is due to job exportation or automation. Whatever. For others the cost of education makes that a pipe dream. Lazy? A lot of the people in these low paying jobs work two & three jobs just to make ends meet. The average age of fast food workers is now mid-30s, not teens. While these corporations make billions & pay their CEOs millions plus bonuses, they can't afford to pay their workers a decent wage? And then there are fast food places such as In 'n Out, which _starts_ its employees at $10.50, provide health insurance options for part-timers, etc. Kudos to them.


Economically speaking, if wages increases my dear, your fast food hamburger will double in price as well as everything for those workers who are demanding higher wages. Do you want a $10.00 Burger that now costs $2.50? This is what will happen as costs will rise.

Yes, we need more jobs but increasing salaries is not the answer.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Hello...that is the specific event. Sheesh. Talk about lazy. Look, I did the google search for you:
> 
> http://www.google.com/#q=bush+watch+this+drive
> 
> There are all the links you could wish for "this specific event."


Are you only on this thread to be hateful? If so, we can do without your quotes! I noticed you joined just a few weeks ago but you are very angry. Why?

Your google link only gave me "google" so now what as I'm on an IPAD.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bush stopped playing golf in 2003 when he realized it was not respectful to our troops at war. Since we are still at war Obama should be as respectful as Bush and not play golf.

The mainstream media counts Bush going to his secure home "vacation". If that is the case, then Joe Biden's million dollars annually just going Wilmington, which is a hop skip and a jump from DC should also be condemned.

I think a better comparison should be the amount of money the Obama's have squandered on the global vacations versus the Bush's. Michelle's France trip which cost the tax payers almost $500,000 (that does not include what the Obama's paid for that is what it cost us). Let us not forget all the trips to 'the Vineyard', which is so middle class. So it is not the days away from the WH it is the cost to the taxpayers for those days.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bush stopped playing golf in 2003 when he realized it was not respectful to our troops at war. Since we are still at war Obama should be as respectful as Bush and not play golf.
> 
> The mainstream media counts Bush going to his secure home "vacation". If that is the case, then Joe Biden's million dollars annually just going Wilmington, which is a hop skip and a jump from DC should also be condemned.
> 
> I think a better comparison should be the amount of money the Obama's have squandered on the global vacations versus the Bush's. Michelle's France trip which cost the tax payers almost $500,000 (that does not include what the Obama's paid for that is what it cost us). Let us not forget all the trips to 'the Vineyard', which is so middle class. So it is not the days away from the WH it is the cost to the taxpayers for those days.


You forgot that the "first dog" is flown in his very own helicopter!


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> There was 1 video, no date. So this proves nothing


I see. Actually watching it proves he never said it... Right.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You are so right. I remember a male patient going for a right below knee amputation and coming out with a LBK . I had an operation 18 years ago and had given several units of blood to be used if necessary. Had the wristlets on and as I was being wheeled into the OR I asked to see the blood. It was not on the gurney so I refused to have anesthesia until they got it. Was not popular holding up the OR schedule but it had to be done. And I insisted in checking that the blood matched the wristlet.

Always check, check and verify. Everyone makes mistakes.



sumpleby said:


> Oh please. That is the sort of mistake hospitals have been making for years. Yes, including here in the US long, long, long before Obamacare, or even Romneycare, was dreamed of. That is why they now do things like writing on arms or legs to indicate which is to be worked on, doing counts before & after surgery of instruments, swabs & everything else used, and asking you before every procedure to show your identity bracelet--even if it to give you medication that they just gave you an hour before when they also checked your identity (man, I got tired of that). IIRC the big push for this began here in the US was when a person sued after they went in for an appendectomy and woke up minus a leg.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> BrattyPatty
> What was it they like throwing at others?
> Cow chips. How classy.
> A mentality to be examined.


Well, you have returned, but have not learned much even about cow chips as they make great heat in stoves out West where there isn't much wood. The pioneers relied on them & stock piled them for the winter fuel.

You are still as nasty as ever as I would have thought you would have used your time out to refresh your mind.

Your mentality needs overhauled so maybe you could join MIB, Seattle in her hospital for treatment.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I see. Actually watching it proves he never said it... Right.


Oh, I think you are Freedom Fries who was kicked off KP but are back to spew your ugly words again. Time will tell.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Bush stopped playing golf in 2003 when he realized it was not respectful to our troops at war. Since we are still at war Obama should be as respectful as Bush and not play golf.
> 
> The mainstream media counts Bush going to his secure home "vacation". If that is the case, then Joe Biden's million dollars annually just going Wilmington, which is a hop skip and a jump from DC should also be condemned.
> 
> I think a better comparison should be the amount of money the Obama's have squandered on the global vacations versus the Bush's. Michelle's France trip which cost the tax payers almost $500,000 (that does not include what the Obama's paid for that is what it cost us). Let us not forget all the trips to 'the Vineyard', which is so middle class. So it is not the days away from the WH it is the cost to the taxpayers for those days.


A vacation is a vacation no matter where you take it. And don't fool yourself thinking Bush's vacations cost nothing. The cost isn't the point in any case. An entire year's worth of vacation vs. 92 days... And as I recall, Bush was on vacation much of the time he was ignoring warnings about Bin Laden in the 9 months before 9/11. But that's OK I guess--I mean, barely 6 months after 9/11 he was so anxious to go to war with Iraq he couldn't be bothered with finding him.

"The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him." - G.W. Bush, 9/13/01

"...Secondly, he is not escaping us. This is a guy, who, three months ago, was in control of a county [sic]. Now he's maybe in control of a cave. He's on the run. Listen, a while ago I said to the American people, our objective is more than bin Laden. But one of the things for certain is we're going to get him running and keep him running, and bring him to justice. And that's what's happening. He's on the run, if he's running at all. So we don't know whether he's in cave with the door shut, or a cave with the door open -- we just don't know...."
- Bush, in remarks in a Press Availablity with the Press Travel Pool, The Prairie Chapel Ranch, Crawford TX, 12/28/01, as reported on official White House site

"I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority."
- G.W. Bush, 3/13/02

"I am truly not that concerned about him."
- G.W. Bush, repsonding to a question about bin Laden's whereabouts, 3/13/02 (The New American, 4/8/02)

http://www.buzzflash.com/contributors/2002/11/13_Laden.html


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Sum Bush bashing is so 'yesterday'

Try defending our Coward in Chief


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Are you only on this thread to be hateful? If so, we can do without your quotes! I noticed you joined just a few weeks ago but you are very angry. Why?
> Your google link only gave me "google" so now what as I'm on an IPAD.


In what way am I being hateful? By telling the truth? Nor am I angry, as my posts show. Ah, you mean "how lazy can you get"? That's not angry, merely annoyed. Because in this day an age it is as simple as 1-2-3 to find the info you want in seconds; why not make the effort? The link I gave you works--the limitations of your iPad are not my problem, though I suspect that it did work for you regardless. And what does my join date have to do with anything--are newbies supposed to remain silent?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Economically speaking, if wages increases my dear, your fast food hamburger will double in price as well as everything for those workers who are demanding higher wages. Do you want a $10.00 Burger that now costs $2.50? This is what will happen as costs will rise.
> 
> Yes, we need more jobs but increasing salaries is not the answer.


How are people to afford basic necessities if the wage does not reflect the increased cost of those necessities?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What was the specific event you are talking about or provide the website.
> 
> My goggling will not tell me the exact event you are referring too.
> 
> If there was such an event you will need to give more information.


joeysomma
If you have such difficulty managing this particular task, no wonder you have problems understanding more profound issues.
This would not be so critical if you would not always pretend to know it all. 
You do not and you keep confirming it over and over again.
It might be wise for you to quit pointing at others and start
looking at yourself.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> In what way am I being hateful? By telling the truth? Nor am I angry, as my posts show. Ah, you mean "how lazy can you get"? That's not angry, merely annoyed. Because in this day an age it is as simple as 1-2-3 to find the info you want in seconds; why not make the effort? The link I gave you works--the limitations of your iPad are not my problem, though I suspect that it did work for you regardless. And what does my join date have to do with anything--are newbies supposed to remain silent?


Janeway calls people hateful when she does not like their responses to her posts. She blasts me because I do not have my own internet access and use other folks computer when I am pet and house sitting. Somehow that makes my responses and opinions less valid than hers. Interesting logic.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I think you are Freedom Fries who was kicked off KP but are back to spew your ugly words again. Time will tell.


LOL. No, I am Susan Umpleby who began knitting & crocheting in June and stumbled upon this site on August 3, when I joined. Hence the name "sumpleby."


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> Bush didn't give up golf until August 2003. Look it up. The event I mentioned took place in 2002--you can even watch videos of it.


sumplebyBush 
Never deprived himself of anything.
Nor did the much (formerly) revered Reagan. 
Reagan took so many Vacations that we could have rented out the private quarters in the White House.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Ingried said:


> sumplebyBush
> Never deprived himself of anything.
> Nor did the much (formerly) revered Reagan.
> Reagan took so many Vacations that we could have rented out the private quarters in the White House.


No, he _did_ give up golf.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> No, he _did_ give up golf.


Out of respect for our troops. Wish Obama had that respect towards our troops


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> All it proved was that Bush went to his parents home and to his residence in Texas. I do not call those vacations. Both places had to be set up once for the time he was there. Minimum disruption for the people that live in both places.
> 
> Each time Obama took a vacation. Many people had to go ahead and prepare each location for Obama's arrival. The entire area had to be shut down while Obama was there. What a disruption for the ones that lived in that area.
> 
> All the websites talk about is the number of days. I wonder what the cost of each was? I'm sure Obama's cost was much, much, more. Many more secret service agents would be involved in Obama's vacations.


joeysomma
I assure you that future Presidents will be much more costly.
We shall have Women and Latinos and individuals of other backgrounds as President which will be hated by folks like you as much or more so than our current President.
Perhaps you People hope that hatred will keep others from running for high Office.
Tough luck, there are no deterrents you can come up with ever.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There was 1 video, no date. So this proves nothing. It only proves he said it. No date. what was the context? Michael Moore involved.
> 
> Another story says he gave up golf Aug 19,2003
> http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2008-05-14/politics/36859704_1_golf-habit-president-bush-white-house-interview


joeysomma
My goodness Lady, grow up.
You should be beyond childish rhetoric by now.
You seem to be bored to death.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway calls people hateful when she does not like their responses to her posts. She blasts me because I do not have my own internet access and use other folks computer when I am pet and house sitting. Somehow that makes my responses and opinions less valid than hers. Interesting logic.


peacegoddess
Obviously you have excellent budgeting skills.
You deserve praise.
Your input is valued greatly.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He said it, did not prove when he said it. You said 2002. Not in Video. What was the context? It could be about almost any terrorist attack.
> 
> He could have said it on Friday Aug 30, 2013. The TV cameras were rolling when he was on the golf course then.


jeoysomma
YIKES, may I ask what is wrong with you?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Ingried said:


> peacegoddess
> Obviously you have excellent budgeting skills.
> You deserve praise.
> Your input is valued greatly.


Thanks.

I would rather buy yarn (and a decent bottle of scotch now and then) than pay for internet service. Plus I do not need or want to be to be connected to the internet 365 days a year. I spend approximately 5 to 6 months a year at other people's homes and it is not cost effective for me.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Economically speaking, if wages increases my dear, your fast food hamburger will double in price as well as everything for those workers who are demanding higher wages. Do you want a $10.00 Burger that now costs $2.50? This is what will happen as costs will rise.
> 
> Yes, we need more jobs but increasing salaries is not the answer.


Janeway
Most people have no problem paying a little more for a Hamburger so that someone-else at least can eat and pay the rent.
See fewer Cars on the Road now as Petrol is $ 4.00/Gallon?
It used to be less than a Dollar years back and the Price increases have not reduced traffic. 
A Haircut was $ 2.50 in the past and now costs a multiple of that and there are more Salons now than ever.
Get your skewed thoughts straightened out.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Out of respect for our troops. Wish Obama had that respect towards our troops


I think the fact that he is succeeding in getting us out of the two wars he inherited says all that's needed about his respect for our troops. Unfortunately it looks like we may be pulled into a third. If we are he's be vilified. But if we aren't he'll be vilified.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> He said it, did not prove when he said it. You said 2002. Not in Video. What was the context? It could be about almost any terrorist attack.
> 
> He could have said it on Friday Aug 30, 2013. The TV cameras were rolling when he was on the golf course then.


If he said it this past Friday, I want the name of his plastic surgeon! It was said during his first term--in addition to news of the day, it appeared in the film Fahrenheit 9/11, which was released in 2004. Since he gave up golf in August 2003... Now I will sit back and wait for howls about Michael Moore. <glances at clock>


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I think the fact that he is succeeding in getting us out of the two wars he inherited says all that's needed about his respect for our troops. Unfortunately it looks like we may be pulled into a third. If we are he's be vilified. But if we aren't he'll be vilified.


Then please stop the Bush Bashing. And since we are still at war, he should give up golf until those 'boots on the ground' are home.

As for Syria, this should have been handled 2 years ago and he should have kept his flippant mouth shut and not drawn a red line. If you say it, follow through and do it. If not, you will never have respect.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Then please stop the Bush Bashing. And since we are still at war, he should give up golf until those 'boots on the ground' are home.
> 
> As for Syria, this should have been handled 2 years ago and he should have kept his flippant mouth shut and not drawn a red line. If you say it, follow through and do it. If not, you will never have respect.


lovethelake
you are right, President Obama will never get respect from any of you, your racism and bigotry does not allow that. President Obama could be ending every conflict in the World and you would blame him for not letting People do their thing. We know you thoroughly dislike (kind term) him. You folks have made that perfectly clear. We however are looking forward to another non-white Person to occupy the White House just to get your gall. Would love for you to live long enough to have to live with that as well.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Israel is a biased observer here. It would serve their agenda if we were to attack Syria. By the way, Israel has used white phosphorus in Gaza.



joeysomma said:


> Israeli Official Calls Barack Obama Coward
> 
> _"With Barack Obama's Rose Garden statement on Saturday, the Israeli website Marriv is reporting that an unnamed diplomat official in Jerusalem bluntly called Barack Obama a "coward" for stepping back from an attack on Syria.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Israel is a biased observer here. It would serve their agenda if we were to attack Syria. By the way, Israel has used white phosphorus in Gaza.


Yes Israel did use white phosphorus in open air to create a smoke screen, not for burning civilians or smothering them. At the time it was not against international law. Not saying I approve, but your comment alluded to it was used like a wmd like Syria did.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes they are biased. Both Syria and Iran said they would bomb Israel if the US attacked Syria. They are getting ready for the attacks from both Iran and Syria.
> 
> Obama is the coward for not doing what he said. No one can believe what he says.
> 
> I do not want Syria to be attacked. If he decides to do it anyway. I believe he will start WWIII. Who will come to our defense? NO ONE


sadly I agree


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ingried said:


> Correction in order:
> Huck, it is Trumpet not Trompet.
> Sorry that you are the only one making mistakes.


Exactly how does it work when you talk to yourself, correct yourself and apologize to yourself. Is that considered a self-fulfilling prophesy? :-D

Please ask yourself and get back to you and me.  :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here are some reasons why people are upset over Syria
> 
> First of all he should never had made such a flippant remark about crossing the red line
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I enjoy the POV Liberal thread; No place for personal criticism or vindictive.


>>>> trying read ALL the personal attacks and threats posted by your leader, CheekyBlighter. How stupid are you to be saying what you just did above. No answer required - we all know already.



damemary said:


> If you prefer a liberal point of view, to POV Liberal. I've found it's a better use of my time. IMHO


>>>>>> sure you do, that's why you post here regularly.

Don't you understand how foolish you look lying your way through every thread. I guess you don't, so carry on in your old miserable way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I respect President Obama a great deal...for what he's accomplished and for what he's attempted. No man is an island.



sumpleby said:


> I think the fact that he is succeeding in getting us out of the two wars he inherited says all that's needed about his respect for our troops. Unfortunately it looks like we may be pulled into a third. If we are he's be vilified. But if we aren't he'll be vilified.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Yes Israel did use white phosphorus in open air to create a smoke screen, not for burning civilians or smothering them. At the time it was not against international law. Not saying I approve, but your comment alluded to it was used like a wmd like Syria did.


Where do you think that "open" air ended up?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ingried said:


> Janeway
> I would love to get a copy of your kind of Bible.
> Your Bible and Religion are so foreign.


Hmmm, you're foreign and highly educated on every subject, right? Check behind your vast collection of empty dictionary bookshelves, you probably tucked your copy there.

Start reading.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Yes they are biased. Both Syria and Iran said they would bomb Israel if the US attacked Syria. They are getting ready for the attacks from both Iran and Syria.
> 
> Obama is the coward for not doing what he said. No one can believe what he says.
> 
> I do not want Syria to be attacked. If he decides to do it anyway. I believe he will start WWIII. Who will come to our defense? NO ONE


Israel is not an innocent party in the Middle East.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The whole world is laughing at Obama or shaking their heads in disgust.


What a disaster our Commander-in-Chief has become. He has tarnished the respect and reputation of our Nation. Our Nation could begin and be part of a war for no purpose other than to please the ego of an inept President.

Think of the consequences of his actions, no matter what he does now, for nothing other than his political ideology.

He is an embarrassment. Think of how our military brass feels having to send our servicemen into war with no defined mission, reduced support and funding and with no retreat plan. Obama cares nothing for putting our military and monies into harms way as long as he is safe from harm and gets his way.

I cannot bear to listen, watch or speak his name.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Back from church?



knitpresentgifts said:


> >>>>>> sure you do, that's why you post here regularly.
> 
> Don't you understand how foolish you look lying your way through every thread. I guess you don't, so carry on in your old miserable way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> She also tries very hard to be something she is not and never will be. It is really sad.


Yes it is. Another lost being.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Why are the Libs/Progressives always looking to abscond with someone else's hard earned money. If they'd work a little smarter they wouldn't need gov handouts and solutions to life's problems. Using the efforts they put in to having the gov solve their problems could be better spent doing it for themselves. And they'd be far happier and more prosperous.
> 
> Solo I think they don't want to tell you because the answer is..........everything you have. And then they will dole it out as they see fit.


 :thumbup: Yes. I believe every young adult starts out as a Liberal and or Democrat. As soon as they have children or get a real job (not working in fast food or retail environment) and see the taxes taken from their paycheck they become Republicans or Independents PDQ.

Anyone on this thread who is older than 25 and still a Liberal has most likely lived her life on the taxpayers' expense and are still collecting govt handouts.

That is why they have the attitudes they do (entitlement) and gimme more desires. They always want more from everyone, are completely selfish and never satisfied. They have no morales, integrity, personal pride or work ethics.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Yes. I believe every young adult starts out as a Liberal and or Democrat. As soon as they have children or get a real job (not working in fast food or retail environment) and see the taxes taken from their paycheck they become Republicans or Independents quickly.
> 
> Anyone of the over 30 years old Libs on this thread have lived their lives on the taxpayers' expense and are still collecting govt handouts.
> 
> That is why they have the attitudes they do (entitlement) and gimme more desires. They always want more from everyone, are completely selfish and never satisfied. They have no morales, integrity, personal pride or work ethics.


hogwash or to quote one of yours, cow patties


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Here are some reasons why people are upset over Syria
> 
> First of all he should never had made such a flippant remark about crossing the red line
> 
> ...


I could add to the list but what does it matter now. He's a loser, in his job, face and respect. Enough said.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I could add to the list what what does it matter now. He's a loser, in his job, face and respect. Enough said.


You have absolutely no respect for the military when you speak like that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Bashing Bush does not absolve Obama. And yes on the eve of a possible war he should be at the WH building UN support and trying to stop his war


Obama thought it was so important to attack Syria he was about to go it alone. (Kerry confirmed such) Then, instead of meeting with his head chairmen to discuss, he met with Magic Johnson and held a conference call to campaign for support from his chairmen.

When the chairmen said they need to be fully briefed and not hear just some highlights of concern and no military plan, and that all of Congress must be included and support obtained as well, Obama decided it wasn't so serious after all and let he'd not call a special session of Congress but would continue on with his leisure time and wait until Congress reconvened on its normal schedule.

Now Obama can say he tried and Congress turned him down so he'll be off the hook.

What an incompetent leader. He is playing politics - pure and simple.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Yes. I believe every young adult starts out as a Liberal and or Democrat. As soon as they have children or get a real job (not working in fast food or retail environment) and see the taxes taken from their paycheck they become Republicans or Independents quickly.
> 
> Anyone of the over 30 years old Libs on this thread have lived their lives on the taxpayers' expense and are still collecting govt handouts.
> 
> That is why they have the attitudes they do (entitlement) and gimme more desires. They always want more from everyone, are completely selfish and never satisfied. They have no morales, integrity, personal pride or work ethics.


I am often astounded by your thoughts and opinions, but this one tops almost anything else you have posted.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Bush stopped playing golf in 2003 when he realized it was not respectful to our troops at war. Since we are still at war Obama should be as respectful as Bush and not play golf.
> 
> The mainstream media counts Bush going to his secure home "vacation". If that is the case, then Joe Biden's million dollars annually just going Wilmington, which is a hop skip and a jump from DC should also be condemned.
> 
> I think a better comparison should be the amount of money the Obama's have squandered on the global vacations versus the Bush's. Michelle's France trip which cost the tax payers almost $500,000 (that does not include what the Obama's paid for that is what it cost us). Let us not forget all the trips to 'the Vineyard', which is so middle class. So it is not the days away from the WH it is the cost to the taxpayers for those days.


lovethelake
Oh really, "not respectful to our troops"? Who sent them into harms way? Santa Claus?
"so middle Class" - if only you could touch on their high class. That will never be within reach and that is what makes you so angry. Get over it, it is not good for your well-being.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Yes. I believe every young adult starts out as a Liberal and or Democrat. As soon as they have children or get a real job (not working in fast food or retail environment) and see the taxes taken from their paycheck they become Republicans or Independents PDQ.
> 
> Anyone on this thread who is older than 25 and still a Liberal has most likely lived her life on the taxpayers' expense and are still collecting govt handouts.
> 
> That is why they have the attitudes they do (entitlement) and gimme more desires. They always want more from everyone, are completely selfish and never satisfied. They have no morales, integrity, personal pride or work ethics.


KPG,

You are so right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Yes Israel did use white phosphorus in open air to create a smoke screen, not for burning civilians or smothering them. At the time it was not against international law. Not saying I approve, but your comment alluded to it was used like a wmd like Syria did.


lovethelake
What goes up must come down and where did it come down, pretty please? Whaat a poor statement you made once again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> >>>>>> sure you do, that's why you post here regularly.
> 
> Don't you understand how foolish you look lying your way through every thread. I guess you don't, so carry on in your old miserable way.


knitpresent
Looking for some more names to put into your arsenal of Christian vocabulary?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresent
> Looking for some more names to put into your arsenal of Christian vocabulary?


She's talking to herself again, Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Yes they are biased. Both Syria and Iran said they would bomb Israel if the US attacked Syria. They are getting ready for the attacks from both Iran and Syria.
> 
> Obama is the coward for not doing what he said. No one can believe what he says.
> 
> I do not want Syria to be attacked. If he decides to do it anyway. I believe he will start WWIII. Who will come to our defense? NO ONE


joeysomma
President Barack Obama had nothing but good intentions by stating where some lines should be drawn and I applaud him for that wholeheartedly. In world affairs things do not always go as one might think and I again applaud him for not jumping into action but taking measured steps to prevent further dastard deeds by Assad.
Israel has been itching for someone to start something and for them to have a reason to get involved. Such foolishness. It will do nothing but embroil all of that part of the World in a gigantic War and that must be prevented at all cost.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She's talking to herself again, Huck.


BrattyPatty
Isn't she a hoot and dumb to boot. It seems like now and then she remembers that she should post something religious so she makes herself feel better. She is very much into that pretend thing. Try to make others believe you are a good Person while acting like Sahtan. A Hypocrite of grand proportions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hmmm, you're foreign and highly educated on every subject, right? Check behind your vast collection of empty dictionary bookshelves, you probably tucked your copy there.
> 
> Start reading.


KPG
I too am very much interested which sort of religion you cling to. It sure is a very weird one. It seems to have no sound basis at all as your poor behavior points out. You do nothing but name calling.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Israel is not an innocent party in the Middle East.


peacegoddess
I think it is Netanyahu more than the Israelis who is looking for any kind of military involvement on a rather regular basis. Israel would do well to elect a more Peace seeking Leader.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a disaster our Commander-in-Chief has become. He has tarnished the respect and reputation of our Nation. Our Nation could begin and be part of a war for no purpose other than to please the ego of an inept President.
> 
> Think of the consequences of his actions, no matter what he does now, for nothing other than his political ideology.
> 
> ...


KPG
Who is sending whom into harms way? Funding for the military under Obama has been higher than ever before. You are truly going nuts Deary. Who is trying to drive you over the edge at home? Get some outside help.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a disaster our Commander-in-Chief has become. He has tarnished the respect and reputation of our Nation. Our Nation could begin and be part of a war for no purpose other than to please the ego of an inept President.


Bush ended the respect, every time he opened his mouth he was an embarrassment. Well, that & doing things like running into locked doors. And starting a war that shouldn't have happened in Iraq. Inept was his middle name.



> He is an embarrassment. Think of how our military brass feels having to send our servicemen into war with no defined mission, reduced support and funding and with no retreat plan. Obama cares nothing for putting our military and monies into harms way as long as he is safe from harm and gets his way.


Yeah, ending the wars in Iraq & Afghanistan clearly isn't a plan. Authorizing the mission that got Bin Laden was a fiasco too. And raising the military budget from 18% to 23% of our budget between 2009 & 2013 during the wars and only planning to take it back to 19 or 20% in 2014 when they are over is clearly not supporting that military. The real lack of support came under Bush, when our military was sent out without proper body armor or armor on their vehicles. You will recall how private people were raising money to send that needed equipment to their men & women in uniform. Now that was disgraceful.



> I cannot bear to listen, watch or speak his name.


The man hadn't been in office two minutes before he was vilified by the right who immediately said they would do anything to oppose him. And they have. And even before he was elected they shamefully tried to claim he wasn't an American. Another disgrace for our country to live down. It isn't Obama who brings shame to us. The right does that all by itself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> The man hadn't been in office two minutes before he was vilified by the right who immediately said they would do anything to oppose him. And they have. And even before he was elected they shamefully tried to claim he wasn't an American. Another disgrace for our country to live down. It isn't Obama who brings shame to us. The right does that all by itself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You have absolutely no respect for the military when you speak like that.


Patty, do you remember that the lovethelake told us that KPG would apologize for lying the other day? I have looked at several threads and seen no apology. She must just have forgotten or lovethelake was fibbing to us. What do you think?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She's talking to herself again, Huck.


Patty I think the multiples are out here playing tag with each other. It's like watching "Who's on First". :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Back from church?


May I give you a big ol' smooch for that one?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty, do you remember that the lovethelake told us that KPG would apologize for lying the other day? I have looked at several threads and seen no apology. She must just have forgotten or lovethelake was fibbing to us. What do you think?


Dear Blighted Cheeks, 
I have not forgotten your words, these, have you?



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Don't any of you ever say you give a damn about Dr. King or what he stood for because if he were alive today you would be calling him a no good N ----r!
> 
> Would you like me to pull out your old bigoted posts like KPG is fond of doing to her victims?


 Yes, I would. Point out *all* my old bigoted posts for all to see including me. I'll wait. You must have forgotten or be lying. Still, I'll wait. 



CheekyBlighter said:


> or would you please get the heck out of here because we love our black President and our black families and our black friends and you know how crazy we all can get.
> 
> All you know or care to know is your own sick stereotype of what a black person is. You are in the wrong neighborhood my sister. Now get the H--l off my porch and out of my neighborhood.
> 
> Because you are messing with the wrong black woman! If you all don't leave immediately I will be reporting all of you to Admin and this is no joke. You have pushed me too far this time. I will watch for when you leave KP and if you ever show up here again, on this thread to harass us as you have been doing as God is my witness, you will be out of here!


I'm still here - exactly how do you intend to carry out your threat?


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm still here - exactly how do you intend to carry out your threat?


What a nasty old woman you represent yourself to be. I have been reading pages and pages of your nonsense.
You should be ashamed of yourself, especially for the bible quote you have as a signature. I have never seen a grown woman act as meanly and maliciously as you.
You should get down on your knees and pray to God to help save your soul. Or call a priest to draw the evil out of you!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty, do you remember that the lovethelake told us that KPG would apologize for lying the other day? I have looked at several threads and seen no apology. She must just have forgotten or lovethelake was fibbing to us. What do you think?


No I said if she thought she had made an error she would be mature enough to apologize. I do not speak for her. Obviously, she does not believe she has anything to apologize for.

It amazes me, that with the Obama War approaching, how petty you and your friends have become. Whining about expected (though delusional expectations) apologies. Blaming Bush for all of Obama's woes. It has been over 5 years, and still Obama and his followers blame Bush. When he campaigned he knew what job he wanted. So it is time for the cowardly man-child president to stop his whining, stop his campaigning, take responsibility for his failures and do his job. Obamacare is a train wreck. Benghazi was incompetence and caused the death of four Americans. The IRS scandal. The NSA scandal. No jobs. Many homes still under water. Higher taxes for all working Americans. More people on food stamps. More people on welfare. Higher gas prices. Interest rates for homes on the rise. Food is more expensive. Our standing in the world gone. Military budget slashed. So all you have left is your feeble attempt to mock people's religion. pathetic


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> The man hadn't been in office two minutes before he was vilified by the right who immediately said they would do anything to oppose him. And they have. And even before he was elected they shamefully tried to claim he wasn't an American. Another disgrace for our country to live down. It isn't Obama who brings shame to us. The right does that all by itself.


Wow! Bravo!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Patty, do you remember that the lovethelake told us that KPG would apologize for lying the other day? I have looked at several threads and seen no apology. She must just have forgotten or lovethelake was fibbing to us. What do you think?


My prediction is there will never EVER be an apology from that area EVER.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Once again, you focus on such a petty thing, getting an apology for something you believe you are entitled to it. Hum there is that word again....entitle(ment)

How can Obama say that we will have a decisive but limited response to Syria? Talk about an oxymoron. If you are decisive, you do not limit yourself. It just illuminates how wishy washy Obama is as a non-leader


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That happens sometimes with the elderly, they begin to feel that they are entitled to say anything at any time. 
I think she started with that notion when she was 80ish.



damemary said:


> My prediction is there will never EVER be an apology from that area EVER.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Once again, you focus on such a petty thing, getting an apology for something you believe you are entitled to it. Hum there is that word again....entitle(ment)
> 
> How can Obama say that we will have a decisive but limited response to Syria? Talk about an oxymoron. If you are decisive, you do not limit yourself. It just illuminates how wishy washy Obama is as a non-leader


Right. Once it starts it can easily escalate. No limitations can be certain.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> And those two companies along with GE were among the largest supporters of Obama for both elections. The CEO of GE is Obama's job czar - guess how many jobs the jobs team created? ZERO - the exact same amount of taxes GE and most DEMOCRATIC/LIBERAL corporations paid because of the corporate greed and policies of the Obama policies that drove them to take their business assets overseas to avoid USA taxes.


If you check out this web site, you will see that GE contributed almost $200,000.00 more to Romney's campaign than Obama's.
http://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/summary.php?id=D000000125


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That happens sometimes with the elderly, they begin to feel that they are entitled to say anything at any time.
> I think she started with that notion when she was 80ish.


Just a darn minute. What's wrong with being elderly?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That happens sometimes with the elderly, they begin to feel that they are entitled to say anything at any time.
> I think she started with that notion when she was 80ish.


Trust me, kpg is much younger than all of your friends. In fact, I am pretty sure she and I are the youngsters

What caused you to make such a false conclusion?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Just a darn minute. What's wrong with being elderly?


Right. What is wrong with the elderly. That is an upsetting comment!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Once again, you focus on such a petty thing, getting an apology for something you believe you are entitled to it. Hum there is that word again....entitle(ment)
> 
> How can Obama say that we will have a decisive but limited response to Syria? Talk about an oxymoron. If you are decisive, you do not limit yourself. It just illuminates how wishy washy Obama is as a non-leader


And you don't focus on petty crap? All day yesterday you harped on Obama playing golf!! 
It doesn't matter that the Bush wars were "5 years ago". If you haven't noticed he and his wars damaged the US to the point of feeling the effects for many, many years.
The decision to act in Syria is not as simple as you seem to make it. Your comments are political ones. Where is your concern for the 1400 people who were gassed? Surely you haven't forgotten that there are some moral issues to work through, right? This is not an easy decision, and I think we're going to be surprised at how the imdividual Congressmen vote. There's no good choice.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. What is wrong with the elderly. That is an upsetting comment!


Agreed


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> My prediction is there will never EVER be an apology from that area EVER.


She does no wrong.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Trust me, kpg is much younger than all of your friends. In fact, I am pretty sure she and I are the youngsters
> 
> What caused you to make such a false conclusion?


The way you act? We (elderly) often feel that we have kept silent for too long and we don't care as much about being too outspoken.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The way you act? We (elderly) often feel that we have kept silent for too long and we don't care as much about being too outspoken.


I have gotten to the point that I have held myself back from saying what should be said. Now, I am tired of crap so I still hold back, but less so. Why not give it back a little?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And you don't focus on petty crap? All day yesterday you harped on Obama playing golf!!
> It doesn't matter that the Bush wars were "5 years ago". If you haven't noticed he and his wars damaged the US to the point of feeling the effects for many, many years.
> The decision to act in Syria is not as simple as you seem to make it. Your comments are political ones. Where is your concern for the 1400 people who were gassed? Surely you haven't forgotten that there are some moral issues to work through, right? This is not an easy decision, and I think we're going to be surprised at how the imdividual Congressmen vote. There's no good choice.


In my opinion, this goes back to giving. Does one give to the detriment of others? We really need to mind our own business in the world. Perhaps the money given to fighting wars can be invested in our own country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Pixiedust said:


> What a nasty old woman you represent yourself to be. I have been reading pages and pages of your nonsense.
> You should be ashamed of yourself, especially for the bible quote you have as a signature. I have never seen a grown woman act as meanly and maliciously as you.
> You should get down on your knees and pray to God to help save your soul. Or call a priest to draw the evil out of you!


Apparently you do not understand which words come from me vs. those who spoke them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Apparently you do not understand which words come from me vs. those who spoke them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No I said if she thought she had made an error she would be mature enough to apologize. I do not speak for her. Obviously, she does not believe she has anything to apologize for.
> 
> It amazes me, that with the Obama War approaching, how petty you and your friends have become. Whining about expected (though delusional expectations) apologies. Blaming Bush for all of Obama's woes. It has been over 5 years, and still Obama and his followers blame Bush. When he campaigned he knew what job he wanted. So it is time for the cowardly man-child president to stop his whining, stop his campaigning, take responsibility for his failures and do his job. Obamacare is a train wreck. Benghazi was incompetence and caused the death of four Americans. The IRS scandal. The NSA scandal. No jobs. Many homes still under water. Higher taxes for all working Americans. More people on food stamps. More people on welfare. Higher gas prices. Interest rates for homes on the rise. Food is more expensive. Our standing in the world gone. Military budget slashed. So all you have left is your feeble attempt to mock people's religion. pathetic


That you did LTL! When I've done something wrong I do apologize. As you stated, we do not speak for one another.

I'm still waiting, although never expect, those Libs, particularly BrattyPatty and CheekyBlighter to apologize to all for the evil and ugly words they have and continue to post. Yet, I know it will never happen.

You are spot on about what is happening in America today. We have a feckless non-leader in the White House, and I'm afraid we cannot expect any thing from him either.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That you did LTL! When I've done something wrong I do apologize. As you stated, we do not speak for one another.
> 
> I'm still waiting, although never expect, those Libs, particularly BrattyPatty and CheekyBlighter to apologize to all for the evil and ugly words they have and continue to post. Yet, I know it will never happen.
> 
> You are spot on about what is happening in America today. We have a feckless non-leader in the White House, and I'm afraid we cannot expect any thing from him either.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> That happens sometimes with the elderly, they begin to feel that they are entitled to say anything at any time.
> I think she started with that notion when she was 80ish.


Ha! I know I'm one of the youngest posters on this thread although definitely not one of the least wise.

You confuse me with Alcameron, who actually said because of her elder age she remains entitled to say anything she'd like.

Perhaps you are in her stage of life?

BTW: In the words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make now anyway?"


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And you don't focus on petty crap? All day yesterday you harped on Obama playing golf!!
> It doesn't matter that the Bush wars were "5 years ago". If you haven't noticed he and his wars damaged the US to the point of feeling the effects for many, many years.
> The decision to act in Syria is not as simple as you seem to make it. Your comments are political ones. Where is your concern for the 1400 people who were gassed? Surely you haven't forgotten that there are some moral issues to work through, right? This is not an easy decision, and I think we're going to be surprised at how the imdividual Congressmen vote. There's no good choice.


Where is Obama's commitment? Instead of talking with 80+ members of Congress during a confidential briefing yesterday in DC, he and Biden were playing golf. How can he be considered serious? Oh maybe just serious about his golf swing or free throw shot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Trust me, kpg is much younger than all of your friends. In fact, I am pretty sure she and I are the youngsters
> 
> What caused you to make such a false conclusion?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D   

Hey, ya, kiddo! I hear ya!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. What is wrong with the elderly. That is an upsetting comment!


 :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Trust me, kpg is much younger than all of your friends. In fact, I am pretty sure she and I are the youngsters
> 
> What caused you to make such a false conclusion?


So now we are concerned with age in addition to sexual orientation and ethnicity? Perhaps we should care about hair color and length of nails?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> So now we are concerned with age in addition to sexual orientation and ethnicity? Perhaps we should care about hair color and length of nails?


Amazing huh? That is the topic (age) jelun2 brought up, and I'm pretty sure she has made it clear with multiple posts that she's a Liberal.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Amazing huh? That is the topic (age) jelun2 brought up, and I'm pretty sure she has made it clear with multiple posts that she's a Liberal.


So a liberal mentioned age and you quoted Hillary Clinton will wonders never cease.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> So a liberal mentioned age and you quoted Hillary Clinton will wonders never cease.


Don't you like hearing Hillary's words?

BTW: Please explain if there is any correlation between Hillary and a Liberal IF you know. Also why you posted about sexual orientation, hair color and nail length when age was the topic mentioned. 

Do you understand logic? Rhetorical question.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

You mentioned both the liberal thing and then quoted Hillary. I might hazard a guess you think Hillary is a liberal so I was surprised whether your comment was rhetorical or not.

By the way, I am not a big Hillary fan.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't you like hearing Hillary's words?
> 
> BTW: Please explain if there is any correlation between Hillary and a Liberal IF you know. Also why you posted about sexual orientation, hair color and nail length when age was the topic mentioned.
> 
> Do you understand logic? Rhetorical question.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

It is nice to be young but hope to get old.
The alternative is not appealing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Saying anything we want to and expecting to get whatever we want and getting repsect from the young are some of the rewards of old age. We get to talk to ourselves without the young realizing we're talking to the smartest person in the room, instead of showing signs of senility. Some of us even wear purple. Retired people get to schedule their own time and end up doing the equivalent of 2 or 3 full-time jobs and still have plenty of time to smell the flowers. Many of us get to experience the reward for being parents in that when our children make us grandparents we can have all the fun with our grandchildren and hand them back to their parents to deal with everything else.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Ingried said:


> It is nice to be young but hope to get old.
> The alternative is not appealing.


The most annoying aspect of aging (for me) is the crazy gray hairs that pop out in my eyebrows! They stick out and are course and difficult to tame. I find myself tweezing them out...I never tweezed before! It is not so much the color as the unruliness of them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The most annoying aspect of aging (for me) is the crazy gray hairs that pop out in my eyebrows! They stick out and are course and difficult to tame. I find myself tweezing them out...I never tweezed before! It is not so much the color as the unruliness of them.


Totally understand, but better the eyebrows than the chin!!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> The most annoying aspect of aging (for me) is the crazy gray hairs that pop out in my eyebrows! They stick out and are course and difficult to tame. I find myself tweezing them out...I never tweezed before! It is not so much the color as the unruliness of them.


Go with the flow, PG.:thumbup: Dig those crazy hairs. :thumbup: Or maybe go to the beauty parlor and get them dyed dayglo green, to show your commitment to protecting the environment. All kinds of gentle unruliness are more of the rewards of aging. :-D :mrgreen: I got my hair from my Dad's side of the family, and it's almost as white as my mother's and she's 85. I find this cool, but I am a well-known silly person. I am tempted to do what a hairdresser friend suggested 20 years ago and die my hair what she called "rock star blue". I'd REALLY like to get my hair died bright, carrot red with some black and blond because my Irish ancestors were Red, Black and White (blonde) Irish. my Dad's beard used to grow out with all those colors when he was a young adult. Coolest beard I ever saw, right up to now. :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Go with the flow, PG.:thumbup: Dig those crazy hairs. :thumbup: Or maybe go to the beauty parlor and get them dyed dayglo green, to show your commitment to protecting the environment. All kinds of gentle unruliness are more of the rewards of aging. :-D :mrgreen: I got my hair from my Dad's side of the family, and it's almost as white as my mother's and she's 85. I find this cool, but I am a well-known silly person. I am tempted to do what a hairdresser friend suggested 20 years ago and die my hair what she called "rock star blue". I'd REALLY like to get my hair died bright, carrot red with some black and blond because my Irish ancestors were Red, Black and White (blonde) Irish. my Dad's beard used to grow out with all those colors when he was a young adult. Coolest beard I ever saw, right up to now. :thumbup:


I hope you don't have the opportunity to grow a beard!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Just give it up
> He can't do anything right in your mind.
> Then, continue rationalizing away your stand on Obamacare. I recognize it for what it is---Obama hate and hate of poor people.


We expect nothing less. When is getting Congressional approval the right thing to do? It should not even be an after thought. Obama is bound by the Constitution in what he can and cannot do. I'm sorry you have such a problem with that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We expect nothing less. When is getting Congressional approval the right thing to do? It should not even be an after thought. Obama is bound by the Constitution in what he can and cannot do. I'm sorry you have such a problem with that.


I have absolutely no problem with that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are freakin' unbelievable. If he went in without congression approval you would be up in arms that he went against the constitution and scream for impeachment. Now that he is following constitutional law to get the approval from congress, you call him a chicken.
> Which way do you want it solowey?


No, I am not calling him a chicken for seeking Congressional approval. Obama said that he made up his mind about Syria. If so, why does he all of a sudden seek Congressional approval? I am saying that he is trying to save face because he has implied he will attack Syria and has now changed his mind. He is not tough enough to go it alone, as the media portrayed his "courage". He will use Congress' denial as the means to get himself out of his no win situation.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No, I am not calling him a chicken for seeking Congressional approval. Obama said that he made up his mind about Syria. If so, why does he all of a sudden seek Congressional approval? I am saying that he is trying to save face because he has implied he will attack Syria and has now changed his mind. He is not tough enough to go it alone, as the media portrayed his "courage". He will use Congress' denial as the means to get himself out of his no win situation.


No, I think this is a difficult decision and he wants input on making it. This is huge, and in someone's mind whatever he does will be wrong, don't you think? It's a no win situation period.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I have absolutely no problem with that.


alcameron
President Obama as a constitutional Scholar is much wiser than
then all of us put together.
Will be interesting to hear some debates. 
Wonder why a snails pace is fast enough for the Republicans to return to Washington to solve problems of this magnitude.
Always rushing to repeal Obamacare but international Affairs are irrelevant and no rush necessary? 
Wow.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> How are people to afford basic necessities if the wage does not reflect the increased cost of those necessities?


If people's wages double, so will the cost of those necessities.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I hope you don't have the opportunity to grow a beard!


Well, I do have a pretty good mustach and a little chin beard if I let them grow out. It's the curse of having one side of my family being hairy, in more ways than one.:-D Thank goodness for cosmetic advances, but I will not bend and give in to getting electrolysis. :mrgreen:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Janeway
> Most people have no problem paying a little more for a Hamburger so that someone-else at least can eat and pay the rent.
> See fewer Cars on the Road now as Petrol is $ 4.00/Gallon?
> It used to be less than a Dollar years back and the Price increases have not reduced traffic.
> ...


Your skewed thoughts need straightening out. Doubling wages in one shot will have a dramatic effect on the costs of merchandise. What you refer to did not happen overnight, it took place over many years.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> That happens sometimes with the elderly, they begin to feel that they are entitled to say anything at any time.
> I think she started with that notion when she was 80ish.


But Obama is only in his early 50's.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But Obama is only in his early 50's.


She was speaking about the elderly on this thread.
No, actually she was wondering about KPG being elderly because of how she spoke.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Notice how they changed the topic from Obama's lack of leadership and his golf game to chin hair?

They have no answer for why he did not attend the briefing that 80+ members of Congress attended, but chose to play golf. He must not think the War with Syria is that important or he or even Biden would have attended (oh that''s right if Biden went he would not have had a golf partner). Let us be clear, attacking a country not in self defense or to protect itself is an act of war. It should not be taken as lightly as he appears to be taking it.

I also see how Putin is sending in spy ships. Boy Putin is really really scared of Obama


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Ingried said:


> alcameron
> President Obama as a constitutional Scholar is much wiser than
> then all of us put together.
> Will be interesting to hear some debates.
> ...


More educated than many of us on Constitutional law, but not necessarily wiser in his use of the knowledge. I refer to (my past post) using imminent domain by the city of Richmond to assist people loosing their homes to foreclosure.

Obama is after all is said and done, a centrist on the political spectrum.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Ingried said:


> alcameron
> President Obama as a constitutional Scholar is much wiser than
> then all of us put together.
> Will be interesting to hear some debates.
> ...


Don't see the Dems lined up at the door to welcome them.

Republicans (and Dems) showed up yesterday for a briefing and he did not respect them enough to show up


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> More educated than many of us on Constitutional law, but not necessarily wiser in his use of the knowledge. I refer to (my past post) using imminent domain by the city of Richmond to assist people loosing their homes to foreclosure.
> 
> Obama is after all is said and done, a centrist on the political spectrum.


Agreed


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Notice how they changed the topic from Obama's lack of leadership and his golf game to chin hair?
> 
> They have no answer for why he did not attend the briefing that 80+ members of Congress attended, but chose to play golf. He must not think the War with Syria is that important or he or even Biden would have attended (oh that''s right if Biden went he would not have had a golf partner). Let us be clear, attacking a country not in self defense or to protect itself is an act of war. It should not be taken as lightly as he appears to be taking it.
> 
> I also see how Putin is sending in spy ships. Boy Putin is really really scared of Obama


Obama has made his decision. Getting Congressional approval is only a horse and pony show for the world. Nothing more.

Putin is just quivering Obama has him so scared.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If people's wages double, so will the cost of those necessities.


People need a living wage, no matter what they do. The price being paid by consumers now allows CEOs and top executives to rake in millions. Those salaries are obscene, but you'll tell me they deserve it, right? Time for the workers to get what they deserve.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> People need a living wage, no matter what they do. The price being paid by consumers now allows CEOs and top executives to rake in millions. Those salaries are obscene, but you'll tell me they deserve it, right? Time for the workers to get what they deserve.


Change of topic again

Can't justify Obama playing golf instead of briefing Congressmen?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> People need a living wage, no matter what they do. The price being paid by consumers now allows CEOs and top executives to rake in millions. Those salaries are obscene, but you'll tell me they deserve it, right? Time for the workers to get what they deserve.


Most of the fast food chains are franchises. These franchises do not make millions they work within a tight margin. They have to give a certain percentage of their earnings to Corporate and that is after ALL of their expenses. The increase in wages will directly affect their bottom line, not so much Corporate. What has to be determined is what is the job actually worth? how much do you pay someone to flip burgers, fill french fry baskets, ask if the customer would like cheese on their burger? That should be determined by the restaurant itself, not some union. Since these jobs only require minimal skills, they are not worth double the minimum wage.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

See I told you soooooooo

No justification for Obama for not meeting with Congressional leaders. He does not care about Syria


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Most of the fast food chains are franchises. These franchises do not make millions they work within a tight margin. They have to give a certain percentage of their earnings to Corporate and that is after ALL of their expenses. The increase in wages will directly affect their bottom line, not so much Corporate. What has to be determined is what is the job actually worth? how much do you pay someone to flip burgers, fill french fry baskets, ask if the customer would like cheese on their burger? That should be determined by the restaurant itself, not some union. Since these jobs only require minimal skills, they are not worth double the minimum wage.


I still think the minimum wage needs to be raised. People on welfare get more money (in 35 states) than people working for the current minimum wage.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I still think the minimum wage needs to be raised. People on welfare get more money (in 35 states) than people working for the current minimum wage.


What no reason for Obama to blow off Congressmen?

Guess there is none.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> See I told you soooooooo
> 
> No justification for Obama for not meeting with Congressional leaders. He does not care about Syria


Wow! Love your logic!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Wow! Love your logic!


I know, it is brilliant


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> People need a living wage, no matter what they do. The price being paid by consumers now allows CEOs and top executives to rake in millions. Those salaries are obscene, but you'll tell me they deserve it, right? Time for the workers to get what they deserve.


alcameron
30 years the wages for all workers have been suppressed, high time we catch up with those we work for and have made filthy rich.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Blah blah blah

Why is it more for Obama to play golf than to brief Congressman about Syria? Is it because Kerry lied? Is it because the basketball court was being used?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
your Cacti are prettier than mine this year. The yellow was more pale for the first time. What should I do?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> your Cacti are prettier than mine this year. The yellow was more pale for the first time. What should I do?


Basketball instead of golf anyone

I take it by your lack of answers means I am correct. Obama does not care about our country. Obama is a coward afraid to defend his red line. Obama leads from behind. Obama does not respect our military. Obama cares more about golf than soldiers. Obama is afraid of Putin..............................


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Or...........

You all are afraid I am right. I knew it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> your Cacti are prettier than mine this year. The yellow was more pale for the first time. What should I do?


You should sit on them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You should sit on them.


Good one

But why block the sun for those innocent cacti?

Bet Obama cares more about the cacti than Syria


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> It amazes me, that with the Obama War approaching, how petty you and your friends have become. Whining about expected (though delusional expectations) apologies. Blaming Bush for all of Obama's woes. It has been over 5 years, and still Obama and his followers blame Bush. When he campaigned he knew what job he wanted. So it is time for the cowardly man-child president to stop his whining, stop his campaigning, take responsibility for his failures and do his job.


Obama has not "whined." Neither do people who state the _facts_ about Bush.



> Obamacare is a train wreck.


Obamacare isn't and hasn't been a trainwreck as the right calls it. In the short amount of time that it has been partially available, people have been greatly helped.



> Benghazi was incompetence and caused the death of four Americans. The IRS scandal. The NSA scandal. No jobs. Many homes still under water. Higher taxes for all working Americans. More people on food stamps. More people on welfare. Higher gas prices. Interest rates for homes on the rise. Food is more expensive. Our standing in the world gone. Military budget slashed.


Could Benghazi have been avoided? Probably. However, the measures that were followed would have been followed under any administration.

There is no IRS scandal--it has been revealed that *both* conservative and liberal groups were scrutinized through watch words on their database--because those sorts of groups are not allowed to claim exemptions for their activities.

NSA got caught with their hand in the cookie jar. But how on earth could anyone be "surprised" by this? Since we allowed, no, eagerly asked for Homeland Security after 9/11 this sort of thing has been going on openly. People just didn't like the lengths that it went to when revealed. People who were oh so willing to give up rights and freedoms in the name of security shouldn't complain when they "discover" that's exactly what happened.

The job market has been slowly but steadily improving.

Food is more expensive? Of course it is. The cost has been rising for centuries. We pay more now then when I was a kid--and we paid more then then my mother did in previous years...and her mother...and her mother...and her mother...

More people may be on foodstamps due to the recession we suffered, but the number of people on TANF as welfare is now called is actually down.

Higher gas prices? Talk to the oil companies. They are making record-breaking profits, yet gas prices rise. One reason I got a Prius--I was tired of being held up at the gas pump. When the range of electric vehicles goes up I'll be buying one of them. Tesla has the range, but it is a luxury car & I can't afford their price. So I'm waiting. 

Interest rates on house have, for the past 2 or 3 years, been at record lows. I refinanced last year at 4%,down from the 7.25% I had before. And the rate has fallen since then. Will the rates go up? Most likely. That's what rates do--rise and fall.

Our standing in the world isn't "gone." Other countries still look to us as they always have. They do look on in wonder as they see right wingers determined to destroy what our country stands for, destroying rights that have been laid down (look to right wing dismantling of voting rights and ignoring Roe v. Wade, for example). And in worry when they see that we might default on our debts as the right wing is threatening to cause--their version of holding their breath 'til they turn blue.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Obama cares more about golf and leading from behind than he cares about the murdered in Benghazi and Syria.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Blah blah blah
> 
> Why is it more for Obama to play golf than to brief Congressman about Syria? Is it because Kerry lied? Is it because the basketball court was being used?


"Republican Sens. Lindsey Graham and John McCain left a Labor Day meeting at the White House saying they had greater confidence in President Obama's strategy on Syria. Both said that they would support Obama's resolution for military action, if the president can clarify his plan for bolstering the Syrian opposition force"

"Tuesday will be another busy day of lobbying for the White House. Obama will meet with chairs and ranking members from key national security committees, including the Senate Armed Services Committee, Senate Foreign Relations Committee, Senate Select Committee on Intelligence, House Foreign Affairs Committee, House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence and House Armed Services Committee."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/09/02/white-house-syria-congress-mccain/2755051/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> "Republican Sens. Lindsey Graham and John McCain left a Labor Day meeting at the White House saying they had greater confidence in President Obama's strategy on Syria. Both said that they would support Obama's resolution for military action, if the president can clarify his plan for bolstering the Syrian opposition force"
> 
> "Tuesday will be another busy day of lobbying for the White House. Obama will meet with chairs and ranking members from key national security committees, including the Senate Armed Services Committee, Senate Foreign Relations Committee, Senate Select Committee on Intelligence, House Foreign Affairs Committee, House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence and House Armed Services Committee."
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/09/02/white-house-syria-congress-mccain/2755051/


If you have zero confidence in Obama, 1% is greater. Still does not explain why he played golf with Biden instead of meeting with the Congressional members for their briefing. Seems his priorities are skewed


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> "Republican Sens. Lindsey Graham and John McCain left a Labor Day meeting at the White House saying they had greater confidence in President Obama's strategy on Syria. Both said that they would support Obama's resolution for military action, if the president can clarify his plan for bolstering the Syrian opposition force"
> 
> "Tuesday will be another busy day of lobbying for the White House. Obama will meet with chairs and ranking members from key national security committees, including the Senate Armed Services Committee, Senate Foreign Relations Committee, Senate Select Committee on Intelligence, House Foreign Affairs Committee, House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence and House Armed Services Committee."
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/09/02/white-house-syria-congress-mccain/2755051/


Just heard the comments from Graham and McCain, they DO NOT support Obama's war. Shocking thought, the mainstream media parsed (clearing throat lied) the amount of support


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I only took out his name, and will provide the entire text after we figure out who said this:

on Monday called the situation for the United States on Syria embarrassing, saying America should not put its troops in harms way because of a red line drawn by the president.
The XXXXXXXX was responding to a question on MSNBC about whether hes concerned that if Congress doesnt support President Barack Obamas move to authorize a military strike in Syria, it will send the wrong message.

but this whole idea of any president of the United States drawing lines saying that if any country does something that he considers wrong that the nation is going to war, its unheard of, drawing a red line. So, of course, its embarrassing. I wish it didnt happen. I guess Secretary [John] Kerry is even more embarrassed than me after making his emotional speech that this was urgent.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> You mentioned both the liberal thing and then quoted Hillary. I might hazard a guess you think Hillary is a liberal so I was surprised whether your comment was rhetorical or not.


By the way, rhetorical questions are not meant to be answered.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No, I am not calling him a chicken for seeking Congressional approval. Obama said that he made up his mind about Syria. If so, why does he all of a sudden seek Congressional approval? I am saying that he is trying to save face because he has implied he will attack Syria and has now changed his mind. He is not tough enough to go it alone, as the media portrayed his "courage". He will use Congress' denial as the means to get himself out of his no win situation.


 :thumbup: Yep, he'll say that he wanted to attack but Congress wouldn't let him, so its Congress' fault for whatever happens.

wah, wah ,wah He is completely inept.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If people's wages double, so will the cost of those necessities.


Say hello to stagflation.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> By the way, rhetorical questions are not meant to be answered.


Do you know our mystery person that was quoted?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Notice how they changed the topic from Obama's lack of leadership and his golf game to chin hair?
> 
> They have no answer for why he did not attend the briefing that 80+ members of Congress attended, but chose to play golf. He must not think the War with Syria is that important or he or even Biden would have attended (oh that''s right if Biden went he would not have had a golf partner). Let us be clear, attacking a country not in self defense or to protect itself is an act of war. It should not be taken as lightly as he appears to be taking it.
> 
> I also see how Putin is sending in spy ships. Boy Putin is really really scared of Obama


That is because that is what PG is interested in along with the rest who live in the past and cannot understand what is happening in the present or in reality. Obama has made himself the laughing stock of the world, not solely our nation, but the world.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ingried said:


> alcameron
> President Obama as a constitutional Scholar is much wiser than
> then all of us put together.
> Will be interesting to hear some debates.
> ...


Speak for yourself. You have no idea of the collective intelligence and wisdom of anyone. Congress was not called back into session by Obama so they are still on leave.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Most of the fast food chains are franchises. These franchises do not make millions they work within a tight margin. They have to give a certain percentage of their earnings to Corporate and that is after ALL of their expenses. The increase in wages will directly affect their bottom line, not so much Corporate. What has to be determined is what is the job actually worth? how much do you pay someone to flip burgers, fill french fry baskets, ask if the customer would like cheese on their burger? That should be determined by the restaurant itself, not some union. Since these jobs only require minimal skills, they are not worth double the minimum wage.


The companies will simply go out of business or close their businesses and then wait until those who had jobs have none. Alcameron won't have to harp on 'living wages' she can then cry out for '*any* wages.'


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If you have zero confidence in Obama, 1% is greater. Still does not explain why he played golf with Biden instead of meeting with the Congressional members for their briefing. Seems his priorities are skewed


Such a fool you are. Do you think that people do not talk when they golf? HMMMMM? Do you think that they could have been discussing Syria while walking? Of course not! You don't think at all. Everytime you open your mouth you cheat your ---out of a ----.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> See I told you soooooooo
> 
> No justification for Obama for not meeting with Congressional leaders. He does not care about Syria


or America, or Israel, or the NSA, or Benghazi, or those murdered in Benghazi, or the IRS, or Fast and Furious, or Americans, or the truth, or ....... (not enough time or space to list all he doesn't care about).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

or KPG, or LTL.....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Once again, you focus on such a petty thing, getting an apology for something you believe you are entitled to it. Hum there is that word again....entitle(ment)
> 
> How can Obama say that we will have a decisive but limited response to Syria? Talk about an oxymoron. If you are decisive, you do not limit yourself. It just illuminates how wishy washy Obama is as a non-leader


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: And whining about the Prez playing golf isn't petty???? Please............


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> You should sit on them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Do you know our mystery person that was quoted?


Yes


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes


Me too


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Such a fool you are. Do you think that people do not talk when they golf? HMMMMM? Do you think that they could have been discussing Syria while walking? Of course not! You don't think at all. Everytime you open your mouth you cheat your ---out of a ----.


Riiiigggghhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

Congressional members were in DC to have a secure briefing, and Biden is telling Obama to use his 3 iron.

I don't understand your cryptic note. Guess you have to resort to cryptic swearing to make your point. pathetic


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I only took out his name, and will provide the entire text after we figure out who said this:
> 
> on Monday called the situation for the United States on Syria embarrassing, saying America should not put its troops in harms way because of a red line drawn by the president.
> The XXXXXXXX was responding to a question on MSNBC about whether hes concerned that if Congress doesnt support President Barack Obamas move to authorize a military strike in Syria, it will send the wrong message.
> ...


This is priceless: CHARLIE RANGEL

http://www.politico.com/story/2013/09/syria-crisis-update-charles-rangel-96162.html


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Such a fool you are. Do you think that people do not talk when they golf? HMMMMM? Do you think that they could have been discussing Syria while walking? Of course not! You don't think at all. Everytime you open your mouth you cheat your ---out of a ----.


BrattyPatty
Golf courses are great places for important conversations, no lamps to hide monitoring equipment in. Tremendously big deals are sealed on Golf Courses. I could even name the day on which most of those take place. You said fool and you are right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> or KPG, or LTL.....


BrattyPatty
always nice to see you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Riiiigggghhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> Congressional members were in DC to have a secure briefing, and Biden is telling Obama to use his 3 iron.
> 
> I don't understand your cryptic note. Guess you have to resort to cryptic swearing to make your point. pathetic


I just left it for you to fill in the blanks, LTL. Such a dirty mind you have. As Jeanette would say "SNORT"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This is priceless: CHARLIE RANGEL
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2013/09/syria-crisis-update-charles-rangel-96162.html


Thank you Lord! Someone seeing things as they really are. Way to go Charlie Rangel. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just left it for you to fill in the blanks, LTL. Such a dirty mind you have. As Jeanette would say "SNORT"


BrattyPatty
those minds come from neglect, you know what I meen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you Lord! Someone seeing things as they really are. Way to go Charlie Rangel. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

agree seems since we as a country think we don't need him, the mess we are going through right now will do nothing but get worst.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wonder why there were no Dems at the WH when Obama spoke to Senators Graham and McCain? Does he need the Republicans because the Dems don't support him?

Obama dismisses British Intelligence and kicks them out of the loop. What a leader, dissing our best friend.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just watched Obama opening remarks. 

What the heck does proportional strike mean?

Why is our goal to 'degrade' Syria's ability to use chemical weapons?

High confidence that chemical weapons were used???? What, he wants to go to war because he is confident? Not positive?

Finally, who was he talking to? There was no one across the table from him. His head swung back at forth making no eye contact with anyone. Why didn't he look America in the eyes and make his point?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is so true. See what happens when God is shut out of everything. George knew what he was talking about. Amen!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wonder why there were no Dems at the WH when Obama spoke to Senators Graham and McCain? Does he need the Republicans because the Dems don't support him?
> 
> Obama dismisses British Intelligence and kicks them out of the loop. What a leader, dissing our best friend.


Actors don't know about those kind of things. Bless his heart. :roll: :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just watched Obama opening remarks.
> 
> What the heck does proportional strike mean?
> 
> ...


Where was all that personality and punk? He was looking trapped to me. Someone is finally holding his feet to the fire and he looks scared.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where was all that personality and punk? He was looking trapped to me. Someone is finally holding his feet to the fire and he looks scared.


I hope he is really scared. He deserves it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> "Republican Sens. Lindsey Graham and John McCain left a Labor Day meeting at the White House saying they had greater confidence in President Obama's strategy on Syria. Both said that they would support Obama's resolution for military action, if the president can clarify his plan for bolstering the Syrian opposition force"
> 
> "Tuesday will be another busy day of lobbying for the White House. Obama will meet with chairs and ranking members from key national security committees, including the Senate Armed Services Committee, Senate Foreign Relations Committee, Senate Select Committee on Intelligence, House Foreign Affairs Committee, House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence and House Armed Services Committee."
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/09/02/white-house-syria-congress-mccain/2755051/


The main problem here is that the administration does not know exactly who the opposition is. There is more than one group trying to gain that title and a few are Al Queada backed. Why would be back any terrorist group? What reason is there to believe that if Assad is overthrown, the next group will be better? Thing Egypt. It is Syria's civil war, let them decide the outcome.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The main problem here is that the administration does not know exactly who the opposition is. There is more than one group trying to gain that title and a few are Al Queada backed. Why would be back any terrorist group? What reason is there to believe that if Assad is overthrown, the next group will be better? Thing Egypt. It is Syria's civil war, let them decide the outcome.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

France is now out

Where are the Obama Groupies?

Dems appear to hiding


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

The WH is reportedly considering a plan to offer health insurance subsidies to union members who ALREADY HAVE employer-sponsored health care plans. What a big surprise!!

WH is working on regulations to address the unions' concerns about the Taft-Hartley plans.Maybe these "leaders" should have read the plan before they went out on a limb and endorsed it. Deal with it.

The text of the ACA is clear: "coverage through an employer-sponsored health plan disqualifies subsidized coverage eligibility in a state exchange. 'because you already get a subsidy through the tax code'" Enrollees do not pay income or payroll taxes on the value of their health insurance coverage.

There are 20M people on these Taft-Hartley plans. If they become eligible for subsidies, the costs for Obamacare will more than skyrocket.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The main problem here is that the administration does not know exactly who the opposition is. There is more than one group trying to gain that title and a few are Al Queada backed. Why would be back any terrorist group? What reason is there to believe that if Assad is overthrown, the next group will be better? Thing Egypt. It is Syria's civil war, let them decide the outcome.


I agree Solo,
As I learn more about missing deadly chemicals that became missing a week or so before the Benghazi attack and murders, I too don't believe it is all is cut and dry. Assad could be blamed for something he didn't do/this time. Muslim extremists are said to have stolen the chemicals in Libya. To many possibilities maybe


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I came over from main because a few people were getting crabby but things are pretty hot over here as well! Have not read all 59 pages so I will just jump into the fray. !. people should have a living wage if they work full time. The reason so many people rely on government programs is the big corporations will not pay them enough. I went to school so I did not have to work at Walmart or McDonalds but we still need people to do these jobs. Plus I paid into SS all my life and could have done a better job of handling than the government2. I am really sick of the Bible thumpers telling me how to live my life.3. I can not agree with all that Obama has done but Romney just scares me to death. Plus our government is a mess and getting nothing done these days. 4. Let's not go to war again. Why does the US feel the need to police the world? When has our interference produces a positive result? We do not have the money to take care of our own so why are we giving aid to countries that do not even like us. 5. Some of these posts have really nasty or is this all in fun? Just my two cents so feel free to attack if you are so inclined.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

dlarkin said:


> I came over from main because a few people were getting crabby but things are pretty hot over here as well! Have not read all 59 pages so I will just jump into the fray. !. people should have a living wage if they work full time. The reason so many people rely on government programs is the big corporations will not pay them enough. I went to school so I did not have to work at Walmart or McDonalds but we still need people to do these jobs. Plus I paid into SS all my life and could have done a better job of handling than the government2. I am really sick of the Bible thumpers telling me how to live my life.3. I can not agree with all that Obama has done but Romney just scares me to death. Plus our government is a mess and getting nothing done these days. 4. Let's not go to war again. Why does the US feel the need to police the world? When has our interference produces a positive result? We do not have the money to take care of our own so why are we giving aid to countries that do not even like us. 5. Some of these posts have really nasty or is this all in fun? Just my two cents so feel free to attack if you are so inclined.


Hi Larkin,Welcome to The Fray, You are so right. We don't have the money for war Our Country is broke, we don't have the money to give to other nations that hate us Our Country is broke. We don't have money to give to nations that like us. Sad to say the posts that are really nasty are just that ...really nasty. I guess when things get heated we launch our own" war on women. " I can only speak for myself, but I have yet been offended by anyone.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Not only don't we have the money, but we have lost respect over the past 5 years.

I honestly believe, if Bush, Bush or Reagan were in office, I would feel so much more confident in this policy


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where was all that personality and punk? He was looking trapped to me. Someone is finally holding his feet to the fire and he looks scared.


Country Bumpkins
Go pray.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

dlarkin said:


> I came over from main because a few people were getting crabby but things are pretty hot over here as well! Have not read all 59 pages so I will just jump into the fray. !. people should have a living wage if they work full time. The reason so many people rely on government programs is the big corporations will not pay them enough. I went to school so I did not have to work at Walmart or McDonalds but we still need people to do these jobs. Plus I paid into SS all my life and could have done a better job of handling than the government2. I am really sick of the Bible thumpers telling me how to live my life.3. I can not agree with all that Obama has done but Romney just scares me to death. Plus our government is a mess and getting nothing done these days. 4. Let's not go to war again. Why does the US feel the need to police the world? When has our interference produces a positive result? We do not have the money to take care of our own so why are we giving aid to countries that do not even like us. 5. Some of these posts have really nasty or is this all in fun? Just my two cents so feel free to attack if you are so inclined.


dlarkin
I like your well-rounded outlook on things.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> Go pray.


Unnecessary and disrespectful to someone that truly has a strong faith.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

dlarkin wrote: I came over from main because a few people were getting crabby but things are pretty hot over here as well! Have not read all 59 pages so I will just jump into the fray. 

"!. people should have a living wage if they work full time. "

The term living wage needs to be defined. Pay is usually equivalent to skill level and the job at hand.

The reason so many people rely on government programs is the big corporations will not pay them enough. "

Not necessarily. People know what their salary will be prior to accepting the job. They were not forced to take the job. Many corporations allow their employes to take courses to improve their current skills and thus increase their pay. 

" I went to school so I did not have to work at Walmart or McDonalds but we still need people to do these jobs. Plus I paid into SS all my life and could have done a better job of handling than the government" 

Many feel this way.

"2. I am really sick of the Bible thumpers telling me how to live my life."

Personally, I am sick of anyone telling me how to live my life. 

"3. I can not agree with all that Obama has done but Romney just scares me to death. Plus our government is a mess and getting nothing done these days.' 

Our politicians need to grow up and do the job they were elected to do. The current nonsense needs to stop.

"4. Let's not go to war again. Why does the US feel the need to police the world? When has our interference produces a positive result? We do not have the money to take care of our own so why are we giving aid to countries that do not even like us."

We need to stay out of Syria's civil war, period.

"5. Some of these posts have really nasty or is this all in fun? Just my two cents so feel free to attack if you are so inclined."

No need to attack, we can agree or disagree without attacking each other. Welcome to the thread and hope you will stick around.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree that some people do not have the skills to get a better paying job but some of them never will. Working I found some co workers just did not have the intelligence or drive to do something about it. That said, they still have to eat and if the corporation do not pay them the taxpayers end up doing it. To me a living wage would be enough to have a place to live, money for necessities and a little left over for the future. With the rich and the corporations making millions while not paying taxes, I do not think this is too much to ask.


soloweygirl said:


> dlarkin wrote: I came over from main because a few people were getting crabby but things are pretty hot over here as well! Have not read all 59 pages so I will just jump into the fray.
> 
> "!. people should have a living wage if they work full time. "
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are certainly absorbed by President Obama's speeches.



lovethelake said:


> Just watched Obama opening remarks.
> 
> What the heck does proportional strike mean?
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> You are certainly absorbed by President Obama's speeches.


damemary
interesting observation. Boredom fills the day of some folks. They feel elevated when they turn negative on others. Yeeh, that will do it, sure. What a sorry life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> Go pray.


I pray for you all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I pray for you all the time. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The important word, I see in your post is "necessities." Too often people think things like cable TV, smart phones, cigarettes, and alcohol are necessary. And then complain about not earning a living wage.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Solo It's obvious that you have some business savvy. And tell it like it is in the real world.



soloweygirl said:


> Most of the fast food chains are franchises. These franchises do not make millions they work within a tight margin. They have to give a certain percentage of their earnings to Corporate and that is after ALL of their expenses. The increase in wages will directly affect their bottom line, not so much Corporate. What has to be determined is what is the job actually worth? how much do you pay someone to flip burgers, fill french fry baskets, ask if the customer would like cheese on their burger? That should be determined by the restaurant itself, not some union. Since these jobs only require minimal skills, they are not worth double the minimum wage.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Solo Exactly. We need to mind our own business. Let the UN take care of it. And listening to Kerry today and his double speak was unnerving, especially when asked if we'd be assured there would be NO BOOTS ON THE GROUND. It seems very likely that it will lead to the loss of young American lives. And for what?? I don't want to read that.


soloweygirl said:


> The main problem here is that the administration does not know exactly who the opposition is. There is more than one group trying to gain that title and a few are Al Queada backed. Why would be back any terrorist group? What reason is there to believe that if Assad is overthrown, the next group will be better? Thing Egypt. It is Syria's civil war, let them decide the outcome.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

dlarkin

This morning I heard the director of the Food Labor Research center on our local PBS station. It was a very interesting interview about food workers/servers and the labor problems in the restaurant industry. One of the things that gagged me was her revelation that kitchen workers do not have sick days and how they still came to work sick because they needed the pay. The thought of someone preparing my soup and salad with the flu, or a bad, juicy cold, or hepatitis----yuck!
You might find this site interesting.

http://laborcenter.berkeley.edu/foodlabor/


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

diarkin I'm just curious.....What about Romney scared you to death? And yes this can be for fun. A sense of humor goes a long way sometimes when posts become so absurd. And I must say it can be a way to waste time. You learn to read or s k i p o v e r certain posts and for that purpose the avatars can be most helpful. Enjoy. You wouldn't read anything like it anywhere else.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

dlarkin said:


> I agree that some people do not have the skills to get a better paying job but some of them never will. Working I found some co workers just did not have the intelligence or drive to do something about it. That said, they still have to eat and if the corporation do not pay them the taxpayers end up doing it. To me a living wage would be enough to have a place to live, money for necessities and a little left over for the future. With the rich and the corporations making millions while not paying taxes, I do not think this is too much to ask.


dlarkin
the learning curve has a big bend and there will always be some people who never are able to go beyond the basics. That should be acknowledged and they should be able just as the rest of us to get a job, earn a comfortale living and live a nice and happy Life. Unfortunately no-one seems to care about those. They seem to be irrelevant. How sad. On the other end of the spectrum are those who advance well and still have little chance for years to land a good paying job. Look at Women. We still are undervalued. I think we all need Unions to represent us. Unions who truly represent the people. We can get there aand I am sure we will.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> You are certainly absorbed by President Obama's speeches.


So now I am mocked by you and Huck (in her response to you) because I took the time to listen to the president and try to understand what is at stake with Syria. It was his live speech, no commentators. So you must have had no comment about my observations because they were correct, and therefore attacked the messenger.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Solo Exactly. We need to mind our own business. Let the UN take care of it. And listening to Kerry today and his double speak was unnerving, especially when asked if we'd be assured there would be NO BOOTS ON THE GROUND. It seems very likely that it will lead to the loss of young American lives. And for what?? I don't want to read that.


RUKnitting - I am with you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> dlarkin
> 
> This morning I heard the director of the Food Labor Research center on our local PBS station. It was a very interesting interview about food workers/servers and the labor problems in the restaurant industry. One of the things that gagged me was her revelation that kitchen workers do not have sick days and how they still came to work sick because they needed the pay. The thought of someone preparing my soup and salad with the flu, or a bad, juicy cold, or hepatitis----yuck!
> You might find this site interesting.
> ...


Also, I know of a "head chef" who had a fungus in his finger nails. Yup. Prepared food with those hands.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> diarkin I'm just curious.....What about Romney scared you to death? And yes this can be for fun. A sense of humor goes a long way sometimes when posts become so absurd. And I must say it can be a way to waste time. You learn to read or s k i p o v e r certain posts and for that purpose the avatars can be most helpful. Enjoy. You wouldn't read anything like it anywhere else.


Romney would have been a good president. I cannot imagine why people would be scared of him.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So now I am mocked by you and Huck (in her response to you) because I took the time to listen to the president and try to understand what is at stake with Syria. It was his live speech, no commentators. So you must have had no comment about my observations because they were correct, and therefore attacked the messenger.


Snap

You're very good at mockery yourself. You do it daily, so you've had a lot of practice.
I would be surprised if you were anything but opposed to the US strike on Syria. You're hardly objective when considering anything this president tries to do.

Snort snort snark


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Snap
> 
> You're very good at mockery yourself. You do it daily, so you've had a lot of practice.
> I would be surprised if you were anything but opposed to the US strike on Syria. You're hardly objective when considering anything this president tries to do.
> ...


alcameron
ever treid to answer any of our posts by trying to be on the other side.? Easiest thing to do. They are so predictable. Nothing ever new, original. Individual thought is totally absent. "Class Action" rhetoric galore.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have any of you ladies ever had an independent thought?



Lukelucy said:


> RUKnitting - I am with you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought even 'head chefs' used sanitary procedures. Tell us more about this 'head chef.'



Lukelucy said:


> Also, I know of a "head chef" who had a fungus in his finger nails. Yup. Prepared food with those hands.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why wasn't he elected then? I guess many more people thought he was arrogant and unable to grasp how most people (the 47%? ) live. And you're still a poor loser.



Lukelucy said:


> Romney would have been a good president. I cannot imagine why people would be scared of him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> I thought even 'head chefs' used sanitary procedures. Tell us more about this 'head chef.'


Damemary,

I won't say more. But it is the truth. Won't point him out or where he works.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> Why wasn't he elected then? I guess many more people thought he was arrogant and unable to grasp how most people (the 47%? ) live. And you're still a poor loser.


He wasn't elected because people wanted handouts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Romney would have been a good president. I cannot imagine why people would be scared of him.


Romney would have been a superb President. In fact, I would bet one of the top five in the history of the USA.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

"Would have",I highly doubt that. I'm glad he lost.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

America is a big country. I wonder how many of you nasy-tongued lot would make a decent job of running it.
It would be nice if KP management set up a section called 'Nasty Remarks About Public Figures' and transferred all your posts to it.
Di


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> interesting observation. Boredom fills the day of some folks. They feel elevated when they turn negative on others. Yeeh, that will do it, sure. What a sorry life.


So you must have elevated yourself to the height of the Empire State Building by now. Keep going, you'll soon enter the stratosphere.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Solo It's obvious that you have some business savvy. And tell it like it is in the real world.


It's so frustrating seeing businesses and their owners get the blame all the time. Most of the business owners are hard working people and receive little credit for what they do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> "Would have",I highly doubt that. I'm glad he lost.


BrattyPatty
several tries and losing is no good record. Being so out of touch with reality is what did him in. Elevators for his Cars while many people have no shoes to step into an Elevator or onto an Escalator.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I believe they give corporate the percentage off the top before any expenses. maybe 25-30%. That does not give them much wiggle room to make a profit. Corporate also makes the rules, and they are required to follow.


You're probably right Joey, it makes more sense. These employees have no idea what running one of these franchises is about.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> I thought even 'head chefs' used sanitary procedures. Tell us more about this 'head chef.'


Not all do. Over the years there have been news stories about what goes on behind the scenes at restaurants and hotel/motels. Stuff that makes your skin crawl and you decide to never eat at a restaurant again or stay overnight at a hotel.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> So you must have elevated yourself to the height of the Empire State Building by now. Keep going, you'll soon enter the stratosphere.


 :thumbup: She's gone rogue too, and is now a Tea Party member along with a few other Libs. Wonders really do never cease! :XD:

Still stale and meaningless comments though ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It's so frustrating seeing businesses and their owners get the blame all the time. Most of the business owners are hard working people and receive little credit for what they do.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> America is a big country. I wonder how many of you nasy-tongued lot would make a decent job of running it.
> It would be nice if KP management set up a section called 'Nasty Remarks About Public Figures' and transferred all your posts to it.
> Di


Sorry you feel that way.

I don't want to run this country, but that is why we have voting. But I do not have to agree with what the President has done. So as this is a free country I feel the need to say something. We are all different. Right or wrong is a matter of opinion.

I always laugh when someone comments on nasty. One must get a thrill out of reading it, or they would not bother to read it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Our President is mad with power, and has gone over broad with it. If you can't back up what you have said don't say it at all. He needs to think about what he is saying . He has not done that. To many promises and none kept. 

If you do not agree with him, he feels the need to go around you and do what he wants.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry you feel that way.
> 
> I always laugh when someone comments on nasty. One must get a thrill out of reading it, or they would not bother to read it.


I wonder if she has ever witnessed the British Parliamentary debates in the House of Commons. If she thinks we're nasty, she'd pass out watching and listening to them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I wonder if she has ever witnessed the British Parliamentary debates in the House of Commons. If she thinks we're nasty, she'd pass out watching and listening to them.


Hey now our Coward in Chief has said Congress declared the Red Line, not him. What a liar.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Then it's an Urban Legend.



Lukelucy said:


> Damemary,
> 
> I won't say more. But it is the truth. Won't point him out or where he works.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hey now our Coward in Chief has said Congress declared the Red Line, not him. What a liar.


lovethelake
uninformed you are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You're probably right Joey, it makes more sense. These employees have no idea what running one of these franchises is about.


soloweygirl
if they don't know, they did not listen when they were so intensely instructed.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Since this is about Obamacare, does anyone have a picture of a backbone? I would love to send one to Obama so he can look to get one


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary
I want that Hat. Gorgeous. Have some occasions to wear it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I knew you'd love it....perfect for Ascot.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I want that Hat. Gorgeous.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you need a second crumpet for your TEA PARTY?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I knew you'd love it....perfect for Ascot.


damemary
that is prettier than many at Ascot or the Kentucky Derby. Some of those are big but a little flimsy. This one would easily outshine some of those belonging to Camilla. Perhaps if she would get an elegant Coif her hats would look much better.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

This is not my idea of hope and change


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey now our Coward in Chief has said Congress declared the Red Line, not him. What a liar.


And people believe him. They believed his words and re-elected him. Hopefully, this bold-faced, transparent lie will wake people up.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And people believe him. They believed his words and re-elected him. Hopefully, this bold-faced, transparent lie will wake people up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lovethelake,

Obama has crossed the line - the lying line.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Obviously none of you are bothered by stepping in the doodoo.



Lukelucy said:


> Lovethelake,
> 
> Obama has crossed the line - the lying line.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Obviously none of you are bothered by stepping in the doodoo.


Your vow and pledge not working out for ya dame? :-D


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree and that is what prompted my question. I am curious if there is something of which I am unaware.


Lukelucy said:


> Romney would have been a good president. I cannot imagine why people would be scared of him.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's known as class envy!



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> several tries and losing is no good record. Being so out of touch with reality is what did him in. Elevators for his Cars while many people have no shoes to step into an Elevator or onto an Escalator.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What kind of a leap to a conclusion, is that?? Where is your logic?



damemary said:


> Then it's an Urban Legend.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> What kind of a leap to a conclusion, is that?? Where is your logic?


I think you ask too much from her and a group of ladies that have started their own Tea Party.

I mean, our coward in chief chooses to meet up with gays, transgenders, and others while in Russia rather than Putin to resolve the Syria issue. Where are the priorities?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I think Obama should meet with the Tea Partiers on this thread. They are easy to spot with their 'look at me' hats atop empty heads.

With their vows and logic, imagine what could be accomplished.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Obama should meet with the Tea Partiers on this thread. They are easy to spot with their 'look at me' hats atop empty heads.
> 
> With their vows and logic, imagine what could be accomplished.


They could wear their hats, and if they wear red dresses no one will cross them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> They could wear their hats, and if they wear red dresses no one will cross them.


  Precisely. No one will run over the Tea Party Express!

Arrogance is a funny thing. It makes everybody sick except for the person actually afflicted with it.

Obama has it down pat.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What I am sickened about is what a coward he is, and constantly is passing blame away from himself. Some reasons he blames for being a failure: Bush, tsunamis, oil spills, Congress, Republicans, The World, YouTube videos .......

He should have a teleprompter duck taped to his belt so that he knows what he should say. He drew this red line. He used the word "I". The comment was not that Syria crossed the World's red line, that they crossed Congress' red line. It was all about him and his need for continued false hero worship. He has failed to act in a timely manner years ago.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I agree and that is what prompted my question. I am curious if there is something of which I am unaware.


There is nothing out there that you should be aware of.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What I am sickened about is what a coward he is, and constantly is passing blame away from himself. Some reasons he blames for being a failure: Bush, tsunamis, oil spills, Congress, Republicans, The World, YouTube videos .......
> 
> He should have a teleprompter duck taped to his belt so that he knows what he should say. He drew this red line. He used the word "I". The comment was not that Syria crossed the World's red line, that they crossed Congress' red line. It was all about him and his need for continued false hero worship. He has failed to act in a timely manner years ago.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


two thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Obama should meet with the Tea Partiers on this thread. They are easy to spot with their 'look at me' hats atop empty heads.
> 
> With their vows and logic, imagine what could be accomplished.


Oh come on, KPG. Green is not your best color :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I wonder if she has ever witnessed the British Parliamentary debates in the House of Commons. If she thinks we're nasty, she'd pass out watching and listening to them.


I had to respond just this once because I'm so astonished at agreeing with you. What goes on in our Parliament is a disgrace.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I had to respond just this once because I'm so astonished at agreeing with you. What goes on in our Parliament is a disgrace.


Not so much different from our congress, aw


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not so much different from our congress, aw


So very true!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not so much different from our congress, aw


BrattyPatty
Politicians behaving like children. Some folks just never grow up do they!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Because there are knitters from all areas of the political spectrum here, I am posting an interview with Congressman Alan Grayson from Florida on the Syrian issue. He presents a very balanced viewpoint and even quotes Sarah Palin. I think this may be one of the issues where many of us who often disagree may find common ground.

It is long and I apologize, but I thought some folks may not go to the site as we are all busy with many things. It is from today's broadcast of Democracy Now.

President Obamas effort to win legislative backing for military strikes against Syria passed its first hurdle on Wednesday when the Senate Foreign Relations Committee voted 10 to 7 in favor of bombing Syria. Were joined by Democratic Rep. Alan Grayson, a leading opponent of the resolution in the House. Grayson has set up a website, DontAttackSyria.com, which is gathering signatures for a petition calling on Congress to deny permission to attack Syria. "I am very disturbed by this general idea that every time we see something bad in the world, we should bomb it," Grayson says. "The president has criticized that mindset, and now he has adopted it. Its simply not our responsibility to act alone and punish this."

Transcript

This is a rush transcript. Copy may not be in its final form.

JUAN GONZÁLEZ: President Obamas effort to win legislative backing for military strikes against Syria passed its first hurdle on Wednesday when the Senate Foreign Relations Committee voted 10 to seven in favor of bombing Syria. The Senate resolution sets a 60-day limit on any engagement in Syria, with a possible 30-day extension to deter that governments use and degrade its capacity to use chemical weapons. Under the bill, it would become U.S. policy to, quote, "change the momentum on the battlefield in Syria." Democrat Tom Udall was one of seven senators who voted against the resolution.

SEN. TOM UDALL: Im voting no because this policy moves the United States towards greater involvement in the Syrian civil war and an increasing regional conflict. This is a very complicated sectarian civil war. Some of the rebels share our values and want an open society. Many others are allied with al-Qaeda and a greater threat to the United States than President Assad ever was. U.S. military involvement, no matter the limits at this point, will likely only pull us towards greater involvement, and with no clear endgame.

AMY GOODMAN: Thats Democratic Senator Tom Udall of [New Mexico]. The other votes against the military resolution came from Democrat Chris Murphy of Connecticut and five Republicans: James Risch of Idaho, Marco Rubio of Florida, Ron Johnson of Wisconsin, and John Barrasso of Wyoming, Rand Paul also of Kentucky. Senator Ed Markey of Massachusetts voted present.

Meanwhile, antiwar activists with the group CodePink staged a protest during the House Committee on Foreign Affairs hearing Wednesday. Members of the group waved red-stained hands behind Secretary of State John Kerrys head as he testified. The protest went on for hours and was televised around the world.

During a news conference, President Obama urged the international community to respond to the chemical attack in Syria.

PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA: My credibility is not on the line. The international communitys credibility is on the line, and America and Congresss credibility is on the line, because we give lip service to the notion that these international norms are important.

JUAN GONZÁLEZ: President Obama arrived in Russia today for the G-20 summit. The United Nations announced today Lakhdar Brahimi, the U.N.-Arab League envoy in Syria, is on his way to Saint Petersburg to try to revive flagging efforts to convene an international peace conference in Geneva.

Meanwhile, The Wall Street Journal has revealed new details about the Pentagons plan to attack Syria. In addition to using Navy destroyers armed with missiles in the eastern Mediterranean, the Pentagon is now planning to use Air Force bombers.

AMY GOODMAN: We begin todays show with Democratic Congressmember Alan Grayson of Florida, member of the House Foreign [Affairs] Committee. In a moment hell join us from Capitol Hill, but first this is Congressman Grayson questioning Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel at Wednesdays hearing aboutwell, regarding the Syrian chemical attack.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Secretary Hagel, theres been a report in the media that the administration has mischaracterized post-attack Syrian military communications and that these communications actually express surprise about the attack. This is a very serious charge. Can you please release the original transcripts so that the American people can make their own judgment about that important issue?

SECRETARY OF DEFENSE CHUCK HAGEL: What transcripts are you referring to?

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: The transcripts that were reported that took place after the attack in which the government has suggested that they confirmed the existence of an attack, but actually its been reported that Syrian commanders expressed surprise about the attack having taken place, not confirmed it.

SECRETARY OF DEFENSE CHUCK HAGEL: Well, thats probably classified. Congressman, Id have to go back and review exactly whatwhat youre referring to.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Well, you will agree that its important that the administration not mislead the public in any way about these reports, wont you?

SECRETARY OF DEFENSE CHUCK HAGEL: Well, of course. But Im not aware of the administration misleading the American public on this issue or any other issue.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Will you agree that the only way to put that matter to rest is to release the original reports in some redacted form?

SECRETARY OF DEFENSE CHUCK HAGEL: Well, Im not going to agree to anything 'til I see it and til I understand better what it is. But most likely it's classified.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: I understand that.

AMY GOODMAN: And this isthis is Congressman Alan Grayson questioning Secretary of State John Kerry.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Have members of the Syrian opposition called for such an attack? And if so, whom?

SECRETARY OF STATE JOHN KERRY: Not specifically that I know of. Have they? They supported, apparently, but weIthey have not advocated to me. Ive had conversations with the president of the opposition, and there was no pleading or urging to do this.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: In fact, havent members of the Syrian opposition said they dont want an attack? Isnt that true?

SECRETARY OF STATE JOHN KERRY: No, I have not heard that.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: You havent seen the public reports to that effect?

SECRETARY OF STATE JOHN KERRY: No.

AMY GOODMAN: Thats Representative Alan Grayson, Democrat of Floridas 9th Congressional District, who opposes a U.S. strike on Syria and has set up a website, dontattacksyria.com, where hes gathering signatures for a petition calling on Congress to deny permission to attack Syria. Congressman Grayson joins us now from the Cannon Rotunda in Washington, D.C.

Congressman Grayson, the Senate Foreign Relations Committee has voted 10 to seven for a strike. Youre on the House Foreign Affairs Committee. Talk about whats going to happen there after yesterdays hearing.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Well, I think that the forces of warmongering and the forces of the military-industrial complex are headed for an historic defeat in the House. According to the New York  The Washington Post whip count as of this morning, there are 19 members of Congress in favor of this resolution and 174 against. And the reasons are simple: Its not our responsibility, its not going to do any good, its expensive, and its dangerous. And those arguments are winning the day among House members, both Democrat and Republican. The margin among Democrats right now in the House is four-to-one against. The margin among Republicans is over 10-to-one against.

JUAN GONZÁLEZ: Well, Congressman Grayson, the administration people on the news shows last night, their vote counting says that they are confident that this will pass, especially given the fact that key Republican leaders in the House have endorsed the presidents proposal. Your sense of why they are so off on their count?

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: I think that theyre living in a dream world, based upon what you just said. These are independent sources, The Washington Post, The Hill magazine, Firedoglake. Everyone recognizes that the administration is in an extremely deep hole. And, you know, if you want to talk about McCains playing poker, I think the administration has now gone from trying to draw the inside straight to bluffing. If theyre saying that theyre going to win this vote, theyre bluffing.

AMY GOODMAN: Yesterday President Obama was questioned in Stockholm, Swedenthe Nobel Peace Prize winner.

ERIKA BJERSTROM: Mr. President, youve given very eloquent talks about the moral force of nonviolence. I was wondering, could you describe the dilemma to be a Nobel Peace Prize winner and getting ready to attack Syria?

PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA: I would refer you to the speech that I gave when I received the Nobel Prize. And I think I started the speech by saying that compared to previous recipients, I was certainly unworthy. But what I also described was the challenge that all of us face when we believe in peace, but we confront a world that is full of violence and occasional evil. And the question then becomes: What are our responsibilities?

AMY GOODMAN: Congressmember Alan Grayson, can you respond to President Obamas question?

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Well, lets talk about what our responsibilities are not. Our responsibilities are not to ignore the United Nations. Our responsibilities are not to ignore NATO or the Arab League. Our responsibility is not to ignore the international court of The Hague. Our responsibility is not to make vague remarks about red lines and to follow them up with equally vague remarks about violating international norms, which is a cover for saying that they havethat the Syrians have not violated international laws.

Im very disturbed by this general idea, this notion, that every time we see something bad in the world, we should bomb it. And, in fact, the president himself has criticized that mindset, and now hes adopted it. Its simply not our responsibility to act alone and punish this. Ill give you an example. There is substantial evidence right now, which the Russians have chosen to actually present to the United Nations, unlike the United States at this point, of the rebels using poison gas. Are we going to bomb both sides?

JUAN GONZÁLEZ: Well, Congressman, in the hearing yesterday, you pressed this issue of whether the administration was misrepresenting the evidence it had. Could you elaborate further on that? Andbecause thats obviously a very important charge, if its true.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Well, The Daily Caller reported in great detail that the report that the administration relied upon, in which the administration said that the Assad government must have been involved in this attack and ordered this attack because afterward one of the Assad generals commented on it, well, according to The Daily Caller, the comment was "We didnt do this," or words to that effect. And the administration hasif thats the case, if that was the comment, the administration has completely mischaracterized it.

And, in fact, as far as I can tell, not a single member of Congress has actually seen the underlying document. Whats been provided to us so far is a four-page unclassified document and, if we bother to go down to the bowels of the congressional facility here, a 12-page classified document. But that classified document cites 300 underlying intelligence reports, none of which have been released to any member of Congress, despite the fact that we all have classified clearance. And I indicated that if there is some possibility that the administration is misleading the public regarding any of those 300 documents, then that has to be dispelled. We cant go to war by mistake again.

AMY GOODMAN: Were going to break and then come back to this discussion with Florida Congressmember Alan Grayson. He sits on the House Foreign Affairs Committee that will also be voting. Then the House and the Senate, overall, will vote whether to strike Syria. President Obama is currently at the G-20 summit in Saint Petersburg, Russia. This is Democracy Now! Well be back with Congressmember Grayson and then host a debate between two Syrian opposition members about what the U.S. should do. Stay with us.

[break]

AMY GOODMAN: This is Democracy Now!, democracynow.org, The War and Peace Report. Im Amy Goodman, with Juan González. And our guest is Congressmember Alan Grayson from Florida. He serves on the House Foreign Affairs Committee and has a website, dontattacksyria.com.

Congressmember Grayson, I wanted to ask you about the role of AIPAC. Theres been this whole controversy now about a New York Times article. The Times is facing questioning this week after a passage on the influence of AIPAC, the powerful pro-Israel lobbying group, on the Syria discussion seemed to disappear from its reports. In an article that appeared in Mondays newspaper, the Times quoted an unnamed Obama administration official calling AIPAC "the 800-pound gorilla in the room," because, quote, "its allies in Congress have to be saying, 'If the White House is not capable of enforcing this red line'  against catastrophic use of chemical weaponswere in trouble." That passage appeared to be missing from later editions of the story.

Well, The New York Times public editor, Margaret Sullivan, addressed the concern, saying it had a mundane explanation. She wrote, quote, "On a moving story about President Obama and Syria, some information that appeared in a Sunday-to-Monday story was carried over to a new, Monday-to-Tuesday front page story. That new story was, appropriately, assigned a new URL, assuring [that] it would be archived separately. Once new information came along, a great deal of old information, including the Aipac quote, was replaced."

But that issue of AIPACs role in lobbying congressmembers now and senators around a strike on Syria, can you talk about its presence in the House?

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Well, AIPAC has issued a statement saying that theyre in favor of an attack. And many other organizations have done the same, and many other organizations, even more organizations, have done a statement saying that theyre against it. But at this point its not relevant, because the public is engaged, the public is paying attention, the public is against this, and the public is adamantly against this. All these organizations sort of fall to the wayside when the public weighs in. There are now both Democratic and Republican members of Congress who have reported that their emails and letters and phone calls to their office are running more than a hundred to one against this. People are against it. Theyre adamantly against it.

At our website that you mentioned, dontattacksyria.com, in almost no time weve attracted 35 signatures on our petition to the Congress and to the president, and were going to take those signatures and deliver them to the individual members of Congress, showing in some cases hundreds, if not thousands, of their own constituents are against this attack. So, any organization, like AIPAC or otherwise, cannot operate effectively in the environment that were in, where the public is speaking and speaking very loudly.

JUAN GONZÁLEZ: And, Congressman Grayson, could you talk about the impact of this crisis now and thisthe administrations push for this voteand, obviously, this is going to play out now over several weekson the existing agenda of the CongressI mean, the issues of immigration reform, the issues of the budget, of the approval of a new Federal Reserve chairman? All of these things now, it seems to me, are going to be delayed or possibly even, in cases of immigration reform, may die as result of this new debate now over what to do in Syria.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Its far worse than that. Its far worse than what youre saying. We are three weeks away from the government shutting down. We are five weeks away from the government running out of money. And weve already spent two weeks engaged in a subject where almost everyone feels its simply not our responsibility. I said on MSNBC recently that the entire U.S. government, both Democratic and Republican, seems to be suffering from a very bad case of attention deficit disorder. Were not showing any ability to focus on the things that actually matter in the lives of our constituents. And its not getting better; its getting worse.

AMY GOODMAN: You know, something thats interesting that were seeing happening is a kind of realignment of Republicans and Democrats. You have nothing of the kind of quagmire that has been referred to. For example, in Florida, your fellow congressmember, Ted Yoho, Republican, has announced, like you, his opposition to military intervention in Syria. Yesterday he asked Secretary of State Kerry why the U.S. should intervene. This is Yoho, followed by Kerry.

REP. TED YOHO: Why is it always America out front?

SECRETARY OF STATE JOHN KERRY: When you asked the question, you know, "Why does the United States have to be out there?" well, because what our forebears andyou know, what thosewhat thoseyou ever been to the cemetery in France atyou know, above those beaches? Why did those guys have to go do that? Because we were standing up with people for a set of values and fighting for freedom. And no country has liberated as much land or fought as many battles as the United States of America and turned around and given it back to the people who live there and who can own it and run it. We are the indispensable nation. This is because of who we are and what weve achieved, and we should be proud of that.

And we have a great tradition to try to live up to in terms of trying to help people to see a peaceful road, not a road of jihadism. A lot of people out in the Middle East count on usmoderate Arab world, not religious extremists. They count on us to help them be able to transition. Thats part of what the Arab Spring is about. And its not going to end quickly. Its not going to be over just like that. Our own struggle for freedom took a long time. So I think we have to have a longer view here. And I think we have to think about the ways in which we can protect ourselves. And I guarantee you, if we dont stand up against chemical weapons in this instance, we are not serving our national security interests.

AMY GOODMAN: Congressmember Alan Grayson, if you could respond to the two points? One is your joining with other Republicans in a way you havent before. And, two, this issue of, well, the red line. President Obama yesterday at the news conference said he didnt draw the red line, the international community did.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Well, first of all, what you have is a coalition of people who are listening to popular opinion, and an overwhelmingly powerful coalition listening to overwhelmingly powerful public opinion. The public simply doesnt want this. We have 20 million people in this country who are looking for full-time work. We have almost 50 million people in this country who rely upon the government to feed them. We have almost 40 million people in this country who cant see a doctor when theyre sick. Thats what actually matters in the lives of Americans, not these high-flown ideals that have nothing to do with the safety of Americans. Lets remember that we changed the name of the War Department to the Defense Department generations ago. And we did that because its assignment is to defend Americans and defend our allies, not be a police officer for the world, much less a judge, jury and executioner for the world. Thats simply not what America wants. Its not even constitutional.

JUAN GONZÁLEZ: Congressman, I want to play rare public remarks by David Shedd, the deputy director of the U.S. Defense Intelligence Agency, the DIA. He spoke in July at the Aspen Institute about Syria and the regional implications of violence there.

DAVID SHEDD: I think that Syria poses for us one of the biggest challenges in the Middle East, and in particular in the Levant, in that, as some have termed it, if the Arab Awakening and the Arab Spring was largely, outside of Syria, about implosions, Syria is explosive. I think we currently have the makings of a very critical war between the Sunni and Shia. I think the challenges that we face in terms of unfathomable violence is yet toyet to come. I am very concerned about Jordan, Im very concerned about Iraq, in the fallout of any outcome, actually, in terms of Syria. I am concerned about Jordan. And so, as I look across those countries, I think if Bashar Assad were to succeed, he will be a more ruthless leader who will live with a legacy of tens of thousands of his civilians killed underunder him. If he loses and, lets pretend, goes to an enclave inside there, I think there will be ongoing civil war for years to come. And I would be most concerned about Lebanon falling next.

JUAN GONZÁLEZ: That was David Shedd, the deputy director of the U.S. Defense Intelligence Agency, speaking at the Aspen Security Forum in July. Congressman Grayson, your response?

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Well, theres been enormous amount of pearl clutching by these so-called experts about what might or might not happen in Syria. Weve had a civil war now for several years there, which has managed to conduct itself without our intervention up to this point, and were likely to have it for some time in the future.

I will point out to you that theres more people who died last year in the Mexican drug war than died in Syria. But leaving that aside, there are conflicts like this all over the world. When I speak to my constituents in Orlando, I dont think they care, and I understand why they dont care: It has nothing to do with their lives. We have to concentrate on solving our problems. We have to concentrate on doing the things that are needed to meet our own human needs.

We cannot dictate, much less even influence, what goes on in Syria. It started as a civil war. Its evolving into a proxy war between Shiite Muslim fundamentalists and Sunni Muslim fundamentalists, both of whom historically are our enemies. I cant believe Im saying this, but I think that Palin actually has this right: Let Allah sort it out.

AMY GOODMAN: I wanted to turn to Secretary of State Kerry yesterdaythis was two days ago, testifying before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee. Kerry admitted there are some scenariosyou know, he was very busy with a mantra of "no boots on the ground," but when pushed, he reflected that some scenarios might exist when the president might decide to send troops into Syria.

SECRETARY OF STATE JOHN KERRY: In the event there was a threat of a chemical weapons cache falling into the hands of al-Nusra or someone else, and it was clearly in the interests of our allies and all of usthe British, the French and othersto prevent those weapons of mass destruction falling into the hands of the worst elements, I dont want to take off the table an option that might or might not be available to a president of the United States to secure our country.

AMY GOODMAN: This is extremely revealing, Congressmember Alan Grayson. And the defense intelligence official, Shedd, at the Aspen Security Forum also talked about this possibility of the bigger effects of what could happen in Syria. Here you have Kerry talking about what if it implodes and the effects on other countries.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Listen, its clear that if the Syrian government does anything other than simply taking a pounding and ignoring it and brushing it off, and it retaliates in virtually any way, then there will be a war between Syria and the United States, and it will involve boots on the ground. If Syria, for instance, responds to our missile attack with a missile attack against our ships in the Mediterranean and sinks one of them, there will be war. If they respond to our missile attack with a missile attack against the Beirut embassy, the U.S. embassy in Beirut, which is, by the way, 15 miles from the Syrian border, a two-minute flight in a MiG bomba MiG bomber, there will be war. You cant start something like this and ever foresee what the consequences will be, but history tells us that when you start a war, youre going to end up with war. The only thing you can really be sure of in a situation like this, when youre starting a war, is that you cant be sure of anything.

JUAN GONZÁLEZ: And, Congressman, there is, as we have noted on this show, the fact, that doesnt get much attention, that Syria and Iran have a mutual defense pact with each other and that any attack on Syria could possibly draw some response from Iran, as well.

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: From Iran, from Hezbollah. You know, Hezbollah forces are literally down the block from the U.S. embassy in Beirut. And were not talking about a hypothetical. That embassy actually was attacked, and it was taken over once before. So, you know, I think the administration is not thinking these things through. This is a very dangerous undertaking. Theres no telling where it might end up, except for the fact that history tells us that when you start things like this, its very difficult to end them. Remember how World War I got started: by accident.

AMY GOODMAN: The defense secretary, Hagel, was asked about the cost of this. He said something like tens of millions of dollars. Of course, we know that the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan cost far more than originally stated. Were talking about trillions upon trillions of dollars. How would you like to see that money spent?

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Well, first, with regard to your question and the framing of it, there are other public estimates right now of the cost of this, including estimates from the general who testified next to Senator Kerry yesterday that run as high as half-a-billion dollars a week. Thats half-a-billion dollars a week, depending upon what specific option is chosen to try to respond to the chemical weapon attacks. So were talking about far larger sums of money. The best guess at this point is that the attack were talking about here, as its been described in general terms, will cost a billion dollars.

Thats a billion dollars that could be spent, at least in part, on humanitarian aid to help the almost two million refugees who are now in Jordan and Turkey. Its also a billion dollars that could be used for domestic needs. Were living in a time where weve actually cut food stamps. Weve cut home heating oil support for people in the winter. Weve cut the budget for the FAA to keep planes from falling out of the sky. And weve cut all sorts of security budgets, justice budgets and so on. And it seems to me that this is the wrong time to be spending more on our so-called defense, when this is a matter that doesnt even involve our so-called defense. I will tell you that in the hearing yesterday I specifically asked, "Will you be coming back to the Congress for more money after this attack comes, more money for the Defense Department in the budget?" And the answer was maybe.

AMY GOODMAN: What happens if the House Foreign Affairs Committee votes this down? The Senate Foreign Relations Committee has voted for it. It was close; it was 10 to seven, Democrats and Republicans on both sides. But what happens then?

REP. ALAN GRAYSON: Well, I predictthis is not clear at this point, because no commitment has been made, but I think what theyll do is simply take the Senate resolution and have it voted on the floor of the House. They might try to route it through my committee; they might not. But theyregiven the time frame thats involved and the fact that the Senate isnt going to act until toward the end of next week, the fact that the president said he wants an immediate answer, procedurally, without going through a lengthy mark-up in our committee, you couldnt do that routing it through our committee. You would have to put it on the floor of the House. As I indicated earlier, the vote at this point is overwhelmingly, overwhelmingly against this, almost 10 to one against this, according to the members who have already committed. So, Im not even sure theyd go to that length, unless they want to simply put it out there to be defeated.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> Politicians behaving like children. Some folks just never grow up do they!


Reminds me of our man-child coward in chief. Whines, lies and refuses to take any responsibility for his actions, lack of action and his lies. Can you imagine that the "seating chart" at tonight's dinner had to be changed because Obama is too immature to sit anywhere close to Putin?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I've heard some of the reports from the BBC. Obama has been sandbagged and is desperately in need of our Congress to offer him up cover with a yes vote to attack Syria.

Even the Pope, yes, the Pope! critiqued Obama for his idea to attack. It wasn't just Putin that made a fool of Obama.

The Repubs Senators best not offer Obama the ability to attack, but as sure as I write this, I have faith they will cave.

Time for a sweep of the entire Senate all but Mike Lee, Rand Paul and Ted Cruz as they are the only Senators I've heard that will vote no on the approval to attack.

Poor Obama, I almost feel sorry for the lashing he took at the summit - almost.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Goddess for posting the transcript. I watched it and took notes but nothing is as good as the transcript itself. There are so many issues which have not been clarified...good vs bad element?...who is who????......unconstitutionality.......impossible to guarantee no boots on the ground......make new enemies......etc...

I believe we should let the UN handle it and we participate accordingly. No one disagrees that this was horrific but it is not the only place in the world that horrific acts are being committed by those in power.

Again Many Thanks for posting this.
RU


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've heard some of the reports from the BBC. Obama has been sandbagged and is desperately in need of our Congress to offer him up cover with a yes vote to attack Syria.
> 
> Even the Pope, yes, the Pope! critiqued Obama for his idea to attack. It wasn't just Putin that made a fool of Obama.
> 
> ...


IF he had only stopped leading from behind, and dealt with Syria two years ago while Hillary was still Secretary of State.

He really knows how to pick them. Under Hillary's watch 4 Americans were murdered and she accomplished nothing concrete. Then he picks Kerry, the anti war protester that now wants to bomb another country


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks Goddess for posting the transcript. I watched it and took notes but nothing is as good as the transcript itself. There are so many issues which have not been clarified...good vs bad element?...who is who????......unconstitutionality.......impossible to guarantee no boots on the ground......make new enemies......etc...
> 
> I believe we should let the UN handle it and we participate accordingly. No one disagrees that this was horrific but it is not the only place in the world that horrific acts are being committed by those in power.
> 
> ...


You are welcome and thank you for reading/listening.
One of the things that I am always angered by is the continual manufacturing of mass weapons of destruction. The entire world needs to BACK OFF from creating the means to kill and wage war. I know it is so Pollyannish.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> One of the things that I am always angered by is the continual manufacturing of mass weapons of destruction. The entire world needs to BACK OFF from creating the means to kill and wage war. I know it is so Pollyannish.


The issue is not the making of them it is using them. And if you believe those animals have any sense of decency you live in a cave like they do. I would not be surprised if they are over 10 years old.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The issue is not the making of them it is using them. And if you believe those animals have any sense of decency you live in a cave like they do. I would not be surprised if they are over 10 years old.


If I don't have the very yummy, but bad for me Claire's Squares, (scotch bread with caramel and chocolate topping) in my pantry, then I won't eat them, but if they are easily available to me I eat them. These weapons need to not be so easily available. Maybe a poor analogy, but I bet you get my drift.

Many countries have used chemical weapons we used agent orange and there was the h bomb.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You are welcome and thank you for reading/listening.
> One of the things that I am always angered by is the continual manufacturing of mass weapons of destruction. The entire world needs to BACK OFF from creating the means to kill and wage war. I know it is so Pollyannish.


I'm very glad Alan Grayson was elected back into the House. I saw him yesterday on something but thanks for the whole transcript.
You just go right ahead and be a Pollyanna on this issue.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> If I don't have the very yummy, but bad for me Claire's Squares, (scotch bread with caramel and chocolate topping) in my pantry, then I won't eat them, but if they are easily available to me I eat them. Maybe a poor analogy, but I bet you get my drift.
> 
> Many countries have used chemical weapons we used agent orange and there was the h bomb.


What are Claire's Squares? I apparently have missed out on this spectacular sounding treat.

I suspect chemical weapons have been used more than we actually know about.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'm very glad Alan Grayson was elected back into the House. I saw him yesterday on something but thanks for the whole transcript.
> You just go right ahead and be a Pollyanna on this issue.


He has a petition on the web.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> He has a petition on the web.


http://www.beggarscanbechoosers.com/2013/09/petition-tell-congress-dont-attack-syria.html


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> What are Claire's Squares? I apparently have missed out on this spectacular sounding treat.
> 
> I suspect chemical weapons have been used more than we actually know about.


They are produced here in the Bay Area. Smallish about 2 X 2 in squares of shortbread (I think of it as Scotch bread) topped with caramel then chocolate. Three to a pack at about $5.50. I really love them, but must control myself and only buy about twice a year.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> IF he had only stopped leading from behind, and dealt with Syria two years ago while Hillary was still Secretary of State.
> 
> He really knows how to pick them. Under Hillary's watch 4 Americans were murdered and she accomplished nothing concrete. Then he picks Kerry, the anti war protester that now wants to bomb another country


Until he says, in the same sentence he doesn't but then will argue in the next sentence, that, I, the SOS, do want to. Oh, ya, and the President doesn't need approval, but will ask for it. But if he gets it, or not, will do as he wishes anyway. I, JK, the SOS, will support my Pres no matter what he decides, IF he decides anything.

Then once JK was in front of the committee yesterday, answered no the President and I do not want to put boots on the ground, until we do, and I don't want to go to war unless and until we have to, and do I have the permission of this committee to attack?

What a circus. Not just in the US, but around the world. John Kerry and President were called out by Putin to be the liars they are - by name. Then, too, the Pope chimed in and told Obama not to attack Syria.

Nice, our feckless leaders, make American citizens root for Putin and China's ideals because they are, along with * all* the world leaders, correct on this issue - only one, Obama, is wrong.

A sad day when Americans support the Russians and Chinese and the UN and Middle East contingent yet see our President disgrace and make a laughing stock of our Nation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now you have me dreaming of them too.



peacegoddess said:



> They are produced here in the Bay Area. Smallish about 2 X 2 in squares of shortbread (I think of it as Scotch bread) topped with caramel then chocolate. Three to a pack at about $5.50. I really love them, but must control myself and only buy about twice a year.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand and share the hesitation to attack Syria. But can we stand by and do nothing?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Grayson is a joke. Ever since he appeared on the house floor with his flash cards, I will not believe anything he says, nor will I waste my time reading a transcript.


Sad for you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Grayson is a Man of character.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

damemary said:


> I understand and share the hesitation to attack Syria. But can we stand by and do nothing?


damemary
Something needs to be done.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

peacegoddess
Always thankful for valuable information.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Weaponry is a major part of many countries economy. Some days I think man will not be happy until she/he destroys the whole planet. And some days I wonder what is worth saving. But usually I try to think of what it will take to create a world filled with loving kindness and if man 's nature is capable of that or does our psyche require hate, etc for survival. And I find myself slipping into that mode much too often.



peacegoddess said:


> You are welcome and thank you for reading/listening.
> One of the things that I am always angered by is the continual manufacturing of mass weapons of destruction. The entire world needs to BACK OFF from creating the means to kill and wage war. I know it is so Pollyannish.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Weaponry is a major part of many countries economy. Some days I think man will not be happy until she/he destroys the whole planet. And some days I wonder what is worth saving. But usually I try to think of what it will take to create a world filled with loving kindness and if man 's nature is capable of that or does our psyche require hate, etc for survival. And I find myself slipping into that mode much too often.


I do not have the answers for this, just try to influence my own small world. The young children in my life are not allowed to have violent toys at my house, things cannot be made into guns. We have had the talk about how guns can kill and killing is only done for food. As they get older we will have to expand the conversations. I ban the use of the word "hate" we talk about not liking something, but never say I hate something or someone.

Again I know some think I am a Pollyanna, but my daughter is a peace activist and I hope I can have a similar influence on the children who spend time in my home. (No grandchildren.. I am the Auntie to many,)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I also forbid the word "hate" in our home. It is much too powerful a word. Another word was "bored". If you are bored it's your problem to solve.



peacegoddess said:


> I do not have the answers for this, just try to influence my own small world. The young children in my life are not allowed to have violent toys at my house, things cannot be made into guns. We have had the talk about how guns can kill and killing is only done for food. As they get older we will have to expand the conversations. I ban the use of the word "hate" we talk about not liking something, but never say I hate something or someone.
> 
> Again I know some think I am a Pollyanna, but my daughter is a peace activist and I hope I can have a similar influence on the children who spend time in my home. (No grandchildren.. I am the Auntie to many,)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

when it comes to arms I wish every world leader would read "The Bitter Butter Battle" by Dr. Seuss. This was sold as a childrens book,but was really written for adults.
Okay, that's all the "Rose Nyland" for now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not have the answers for this, just try to influence my own small world. The young children in my life are not allowed to have violent toys at my house, things cannot be made into guns. We have had the talk about how guns can kill and killing is only done for food. As they get older we will have to expand the conversations. I ban the use of the word "hate" we talk about not liking something, but never say I hate something or someone.
> 
> Again I know some think I am a Pollyanna, but my daughter is a peace activist and I hope I can have a similar influence on the children who spend time in my home. (No grandchildren.. I am the Auntie to many,)


Do you cut the fingers off the young children in your life and starve them as well? Don't give them paper, pencil, wood, metal or vegetables and twinkles? Because last I checked kids use their fingers to make 'play' guns and do the same with their toast, carrots, pencils and pop tarts, basically anything will do. You are exactly the wrong person I'd want to supervise or raise my children or any other's for that matter. Hence, as you said, you have no answers.

BTW: A gun NEVER killed anyone. If you brought your children up the way they should go, they too, would eat, prosper and survive and not kill to do so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Weaponry is a major part of many countries economy. Some days I think man will not be happy until she/he destroys the whole planet. And some days I wonder what is worth saving. But usually I try to think of what it will take to create a world filled with loving kindness and if man 's nature is capable of that or does our psyche require hate, etc for survival. And I find myself slipping into that mode much too often.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I also forbid the word "hate" in our home. It is much too powerful a word. Another word was "bored". If you are bored it's your problem to solve.


Yep.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you cut the fingers off the young children in your life and starve them as well? Don't give them paper, pencil, wood, metal or vegetables and twinkles? Because last I checked kids use their fingers to make 'play' guns and do the same with their toast, carrots, pencils and pop tarts, basically anything will do. You are exactly the wrong person I'd want to supervise or raise my children or any other's for that matter. Hence, as you said, you have no answers.
> 
> BTW: A gun NEVER killed anyone. If you brought your children up the way they should go, they too, would eat, prosper and survive and not kill to do so.


Thanks for the feed back. I wonder what kids you are checking with. The children I am with do not turn food into guns for play. Guns are serious and nothing to be confused with as a play thing...even imaginary.

How about we agree that you don't like anything I say or do and leave it at that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not have the answers for this, just try to influence my own small world. The young children in my life are not allowed to have violent toys at my house, things cannot be made into guns. We have had the talk about how guns can kill and killing is only done for food. As they get older we will have to expand the conversations. I ban the use of the word "hate" we talk about not liking something, but never say I hate something or someone.


Peacegoddess, I admire you for sticking to your guns (pun unintentional, of course  ). Both my husband and I are pacifists (he refused to fight with the Serbian army during the crisis in the Balkins), don't believe in the death penalty, and have banned the word "hate" from our household. Not surprisingly we've raised a sensitive boy who gets upset when he hears of animals being mistreated or hurt...yet somehow he's acquired a dozen Nerf guns, cap pistols and, most recently, a toy rifle he wheedled out of his uncle.

I can't understand it, frankly. Halloween is two months away, and he's already picked out a kid-sized ghillie suit so he can go as a soldier (and, softy that I am, I've agreed as long as he tells anyone who asks that he's a swamp monster). He doesn't get this stuff from his father or me--certainly not from his charter school, which stresses world peace and understanding. All I can figure is that the stuff kids learn from television and movies has a profound effect on them, and to fight it a parent needs a backbone of steel.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Peacegoddess, I admire you for sticking to your guns (pun unintentional, of course  ). Both my husband and I are pacifists (he refused to fight with the Serbian army during the crisis in the Balkins), don't believe in the death penalty, and have banned the word "hate" from our household. Not surprisingly we've raised a sensitive boy who gets upset when he hears of animals being mistreated or hurt...yet somehow he's acquired a dozen Nerf guns, cap pistols and, most recently, a toy rifle he wheedled out of his uncle.
> 
> I can't understand it, frankly. Halloween is two months away, and he's already picked out a kid-sized ghillie suit so he can go as a soldier (and, softy that I am, I've agreed as long as he tells anyone who asks that he's a swamp monster). He doesn't get this stuff from his father or me--certainly not from his charter school, which stresses world peace and understanding. All I can figure is that the stuff kids learn from television and movies has a profound effect on them, and to fight it a parent needs a backbone of steel.


I have the children for overnights, cooking and knitting lessons, and messy art times. It is not 24/7 like their parents and the children all know the agreements, so I do not have to deal with the daily input of our culture. It works for us and we enjoy our times together.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Boys and some girls will make a play gun of anything, legos, sticks, etc. What do you think they are watching on TV, video games or movies? Have you seen the action figures? They are gross.
> 
> Especially if one of their parents or other relatives or friends are in the military, that's what they want to be when they grow up.


Like I said, I have discussions with the kids that hang out at my house. We have talked about guns and what happens when people use guns. Guns are not toys and legos are not made into guns when I play legos with them. I cannot control what happens outside of my home, but my home my rules. No gun play no war play .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I say give the kids a break. They're just trying to figure it all out and still be prepared to defend themselves and those they love. I'm sure of it...although I don't think they can articulate it.



susanmos2000 said:


> Peacegoddess, I admire you for sticking to your guns (pun unintentional, of course  ). Both my husband and I are pacifists (he refused to fight with the Serbian army during the crisis in the Balkins), don't believe in the death penalty, and have banned the word "hate" from our household. Not surprisingly we've raised a sensitive boy who gets upset when he hears of animals being mistreated or hurt...yet somehow he's acquired a dozen Nerf guns, cap pistols and, most recently, a toy rifle he wheedled out of his uncle.
> 
> I can't understand it, frankly. Halloween is two months away, and he's already picked out a kid-sized ghillie suit so he can go as a soldier (and, softy that I am, I've agreed as long as he tells anyone who asks that he's a swamp monster). He doesn't get this stuff from his father or me--certainly not from his charter school, which stresses world peace and understanding. All I can figure is that the stuff kids learn from television and movies has a profound effect on them, and to fight it a parent needs a backbone of steel.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds perfect. Growing up is tough. Don't you remember? Can you imagine growing up now?



peacegoddess said:


> I have the children for overnights, cooking and knitting lessons, and messy art times. It is not 24/7 like their parents and the children all know the agreements, so I do not have to deal with the daily input of our culture. It works for us and we enjoy our times together.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

damemary said:


> Sounds perfect. Growing up is tough. Don't you remember? Can you imagine growing up now?


It is my role as eccentric Auntie to provide a different way of looking at the world and different from what they see and hear in mainstream life. They are the ones that started calling me the Peacegoddess.

They request time with me and we have set "peacegoddess dates". There are no electronic toys, no TV, and we listen to opera and old rock n roll. They can distinguish Madam Butterfly from La Boheme and Smokey Robinson from Marvin Gaye. I must be giving them something they enjoy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> It is my role as eccentric Auntie to provide a different way of looking at the world and different from what they see and hear in mainstream life. They are the ones that started calling me the Peacegoddess.
> 
> They request time with me and we have set "peacegoddess dates". There are no electronic toys, no TV, and we listen to opera and old rock n roll. They can distinguish Madam Butterfly from La Boheme and Smokey Robinson from Marvin Gaye. I must be giving them something they enjoy.


You're doing a great job, peace!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Indeed, Auntie Mame.



peacegoddess said:


> It is my role as eccentric Auntie to provide a different way of looking at the world and different from what they see and hear in mainstream life. They are the ones that started calling me the Peacegoddess.
> 
> They request time with me and we have set "peacegoddess dates". There are no electronic toys, no TV, and we listen to opera and old rock n roll. They can distinguish Madam Butterfly from La Boheme and Smokey Robinson from Marvin Gaye. I must be giving them something they enjoy.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

You know Obama is in trouble when the AP questions the WH spokesperson about how Obama is being courageous. Shocking, the question was dodged

It is a sad day for our country to have a president that has overseen the transition that Russia has more allies than the US does 

WWRRD


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

A beautiful morning. Enjoying a cup of Tea while listening to the songbirds.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

If Obama had courage and integrity, he would admit his red line mistake,and stop lying about his comments. He should sacrifice his pride before he asks Americans to sacrifice their lives to save his cowardly behind. But then again, he is famous for leading from behind.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> If Obama had courage and integrity, he would admit his red line mistake,and stop lying about his comments. He should sacrifice his pride before he asks Americans to sacrifice their lives to save his cowardly behind. But then again, he is famous for leading from behind.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: Such as :!: Who was it that said this reminded them of the rear of a donkey?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If Obama had courage and integrity, he would admit his red line mistake,and stop lying about his comments. He should sacrifice his pride before he asks Americans to sacrifice their lives to save his cowardly behind. But then again, he is famous for leading from behind.


He is willing to sacrifice red blood of Americans to protect his red line gaffe.

No one, around the world, respects him.

Even Putin and the Pope called him out.

Pretty sad state of affairs when Americans are rooting for Putin who calls out the liars they are, the USA President and heads of State.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What is even sadder is that the libs tiptoe through the tulips with their hats, lying to themselves that Obama is still a demigod.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What is even sadder is that the libs tiptoe through the tulips with their hats, lying to themselves that Obama is still a demigod.


You're probably correct.

I believe the Libs don't even understand the history of the Middle Eastern nations and therefore, the Libs don't understand the concerns and issues we face today.

The Libs on these threads have barely said a word about Syria to my knowledge. They are probably as disgusted as the rest of the world with Obama's killing ideas but won't vocalize their opinions until their Dem Party talking heads tell them what to think and say.

Then, they will dutifully follow.

I did hear Chris Matthews call out Obama for his stupidity in one aired audio track. Chris then probably apologized and retracted minutes later. I don't know, because, like 90% of the US, I don't watch or listen to him.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Libs on these threads haven't said a word about Syria to my knowledge. They are probably as disgusted as the rest of the world with Obama's killing ideas but won't vocalize their opinions until their Dem Party talking heads tell them what to think and say.
> 
> Then, they will dutifully follow.
> 
> I did hear Chris Matthews call out Obama for his stupidity in one aired audio track. Chris then probably apologized and retracted minutes later. I don't know, because, like 90% of the US, I don't watch or listen to him.


Bunch of mind(less)numb robots

They are like our cowardly president, they do not have the courage to admit he made a mistake and will fall on their swords to protect his image


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Great, our Coward in Chief is talking about the economy and climate change. 

When he finally got to Syria, when he listed countries in danger because of Syria, Israel was listed last. Israel is the most in danger. Guess he still has no respect for Israel. How can the Jewish people support him with such disrespect?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'd like only the Dems and Libs who support Obama to fall on their swords rather than those who don't agree with him having to do so.

Surprise! Obama has never served in our armed forces even though he now wields the sword without a mission.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If Obama had courage and integrity, he would admit his red line mistake,and stop lying about his comments. He should sacrifice his pride before he asks Americans to sacrifice their lives to save his cowardly behind. But then again, he is famous for leading from behind.


I hope that what Obama wants does not go through. He is going to really put this country down a toilet if he gets his way. Worst president ever.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

God will protect Israel because it is His chosen people and says so in the Bible. But we as a country have pushed God out. No one wants God involved. There will be plenty of people changing their mind about Him before long.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What is even sadder is that the libs tiptoe through the tulips with their hats, lying to themselves that Obama is still a demigod.


Because there is a racial bias in them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're probably correct.
> 
> I believe the Libs don't even understand the history of the Middle Eastern nations and therefore, the Libs don't understand the concerns and issues we face today.
> 
> ...


Lots of people are calling Obama out for his lack of leadership and stupidity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. Soon it will be too hot outside. The heat is unusual this time of year, but it lingers some time. A toast to life.



Ingried said:


> A beautiful morning. Enjoying a cup of Tea while listening to the songbirds.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd like only the Dems and Libs who support Obama to fall on their swords rather than those who don't agree with him having to do so.
> 
> Surprise! Obama has never served in our armed forces even though he now wields the sword without a mission.


That is my worry too no understanding and changing the mission. When I heard last night that now we are going to bomb them with jets ect. What will be next. War is war, and he has step over the line. He is already blaming everyone one for the red line that he drew. Who will be blamed next.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That is my worry too no understanding and changing the mission. When I heard last night that now we are going to bomb them with jets ect. What will be next. War is war, and he has step over the line. He is already blaming everyone one for the red line that he drew. Who will be blamed next.


Congress - no matter what they decide. Obama will blame Congress, but only the Republicans from the House and Senate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

We have zero business in Syria - not up to America to fight every nation's civil wars for them.

Obama is trying to take the focus off the up-coming budget battle, ObamaNoCare and getting control over the House with the next election.

So - he's willing to get Americans killed and spending monies we don't have to begin a war for no purpose other than to protect his ego and reputation.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Me too. Soon it will be too hot outside. The heat is unusual this time of year, but it lingers some time. A toast to life.


The above response is a classic example of how libs bury their heads in the sand when it comes to Obama. That comment should be made on POV (or lack there of). Talking about the weather is like a giraffe looking to the sky and seeing the sun and not seeing the flood raging down the hill that is about to kill him


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We have zero business in Syria - not up to America to fight every nation's civil wars for them.
> 
> Obama is trying to take the focus off the up-coming budget battle, ObamaNoCare and getting control over the House with the next election.
> 
> So - he's willing to get Americans killed and spending monies we don't have to begin a war for no purpose other than to protect his ego and reputation.


I agree with you. No business of ours. It is all about him. He doesn't care what happens to the US. All about his ego. His reputation is already gone. People are starting to turn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you. No business of ours. It is all about him. He doesn't care what happens to the US. All about his ego. His reputation is already gone. People are starting to turn.


Hey we could start a soap tv show. With what is happening. 
How about thinking of a name for it???


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey we could start a soap tv show. With what is happening.
> How about thinking of a name for it???


As The World Turns Ugly Thanks To An Empty Suited President

:mrgreen:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

No Hope Because of Change


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/poll-majority-of-americans-approve-of-sending-cong,33752/ I vote yea!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.theonion.com/articles/poll-majority-of-americans-approve-of-sending-cong,33752/ I vote yea!


to funny but the Onion was started in Wisconsin so understand the humor in it.

But it just might be the answer. they want it so bad let them go over and the President could lead the troops of the congress . Boots on the ground then. I still hate that saying. Why do they keep repeating it. Boots are attach to human beings.

Of course knowing the way goverment works they many just drop the big one boots I mean. Then follow through with smaller boots. Sound about right. Would we then hear all the chickens of goverment clucking???? :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The above response is a classic example of how libs bury their heads in the sand when it comes to Obama. That comment should be made on POV (or lack there of). Talking about the weather is like a giraffe looking to the sky and seeing the sun and not seeing the flood raging down the hill that is about to kill him


Ha! Their thought process is war - what war? Where is Syria? Is the shopping good there? They would like it as there is lots of sand there and burying heads and dragging feet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you. No business of ours. It is all about him. He doesn't care what happens to the US. All about his ego. His reputation is already gone. People are starting to turn.


He has cooked his goose. He's done; well done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Empty Suit and Trivial Pursuit!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey we could start a soap tv show. With what is happening.
> How about thinking of a name for it???


Love it - let's do so ....!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Clucks In the Big House

Booties Marching In Lock Step

Roosting and Ego Boosting

Gone with the Brain

Flip Flop Fob 

Commander No Chief


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He has cooked his goose. He's done; well done.


Praise the Lord. He hung him own self. Like me knew he would.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praise the Lord. He hung him own self. Like me knew he would.


And It's too late baby now, it's too late .... sing-along ....

_ And it's too late, baby, now it's too late 
Though I really did try to make it 
Something inside has died 
And I can't hide and I just can't fake it _


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Clucks In the Big House
> 
> Booties Marching In Lock Step
> 
> ...


and I say again I approve of this message.

How about these boots were made for walking

Arch support for those who have very very red line drawings.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> and I say again I approve of this message.
> 
> *How about these boots were made for walking*


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> And It's too late baby now, it's too late .... sing-along ....
> 
> _ And it's too late, baby, now it's too late
> Though I really did try to make it
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD:


double that everyone sing


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> The above response is a classic example of how libs bury their heads in the sand when it comes to Obama. That comment should be made on POV (or lack there of). Talking about the weather is like a giraffe looking to the sky and seeing the sun and not seeing the flood raging down the hill that is about to kill him


Rereading it, it reminds me of Denim & Pearls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Remember growing up watching Tarzan? The mean peoson would always run away and run into the quick sand. That is what is happening to o. He is going slowly down.Thankful some of us are not going down with him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Remember growing up watching Tarzan? The mean peoson would always run away and run into the quick sand. That is what is happening to o. He is going slowly down.Thankful some of us are not going down with him.


don't remember Tarzan, but know Carole King's voice:

... _And it's too late, baby, now it's too late 
Though I really did try to make it 
Something inside has died 
And I can't hide and I just can't fake it._


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Someone said: "I do not care what they say about me as long as they speak about me".
This constant moaning and groaning is testimony of the unhappiness of some about the strength of others.
A sign of wins and losses.
And losing we are not. 
Steadfast is what we are.
Always interesting the observe the echo chamber in which some
exist.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ingried said:


> Someone said: "I do not care what they say about me as long as they speak about me".
> This constant moaning and groaning is testimony of the unhappiness of some about the strength of others.
> A sign of wins and losses.
> And losing we are not.
> ...


That 'someone' was Barack Hussein Obama.  and .... every loser celebrity.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yarnie You don't want me to sing. I can't carry a tune. Absolutely no musicality. Nada, Mei o, none. 


theyarnlady said:


> double that everyone sing


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Thanks for the feed back. I wonder what kids you are checking with. The children I am with do not turn food into guns for play. Guns are serious and nothing to be confused with as a play thing...even imaginary.
> 
> How about we agree that you don't like anything I say or do and leave it at that.


The only reason they don't do it in front of you is because you forbid them to play in that manner. There is nothing wrong with kids using their imaginations and playing cops and robbers, cowboys and Indians, or military men. They can learn a lot from this type of play and it certainly does not mean they will turn violent because they played with a plastic weapon.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is my worry too no understanding and changing the mission. When I heard last night that now we are going to bomb them with jets ect. What will be next. War is war, and he has step over the line. He is already blaming everyone one for the red line that he drew. Who will be blamed next.


Constitutionally we can:

1) use military force to attack someone that has attacked us,
2) use military force to attack someone that is about to attack us,
3) use military force to come to the aid of an ally that has been attacked, when that ally asks for your assistance,
4) can also use the military if the UN authorizes a military response.

None of the above applies to Syria. Obama cannot make the argument to attack.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The only reason they don't do it in front of you is because you forbid them to play in that manner. There is nothing wrong with kids using their imaginations and playing cops and robbers, cowboys and Indians, or military men. They can learn a lot from this type of play and it certainly does not mean they will turn violent because they played with a plastic weapon.


So true. She doesn't understand children nor how to inspire them to think for themselves or use their imaginations. Instead she is a just say "no" caregiver. Additionally, it matters not. If you raise your children to understand the meaning of things, the truth and how to take responsibility for your actions, nothing should be cause for concern. A child, who has the mental fortitude, learns from adults and his elders who teach him right from wrong, good from evil and truth and of consequences for his own actions.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Constitutionally we can:
> 
> 1) use military force to attack someone that has attacked us,
> 2) use military force to attack someone that is about to attack us,
> ...


So, he'll probably 'go' on his own OR not 'go' and blame the Repubs in the House for denying him the opportunity to massage his ego. He is, after all, a Constitutional lawyer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you. No business of ours. It is all about him. He doesn't care what happens to the US. All about his ego. His reputation is already gone. People are starting to turn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true. She doesn't understand children nor how to inspire them to think for themselves or use their imaginations. Instead she is a just say "no" caregiver. Additionally, it matters not. If you raise your children to understand the meaning of things, the truth and how to take responsibility for your actions, nothing should be cause for concern. A child, who has the mental fortitude, learns from adults and his elders who teach him right from wrong, good from evil and truth and of consequences for his own actions.


How many of us have grown up on "violent" cartoons, western movies and TV shows, war movies, had toy guns, etc. We all have not turned into raving gun toting adults. We don't live for war or for fighting. Common sense is required.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, he'll probably 'go' on his own OR not 'go' and blame the Repubs in the House for denying him the opportunity to massage his ego. He is, after all, a Constitutional lawyer.


This is another opportunity for Obama to blame the Republicans. He'll just brush aside the fact that many Democrats don't want this attack either.

If he does 'go it alone", then he has broken his oath to uphold and protect the Constitution of the US.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How many of us have grown up on "violent" cartoons, western movies and TV shows, war movies, had toy guns, etc. We all have not turned into raving gun toting adults. We don't live for war or for fighting. Common sense is required.


I haven't killed anyone yet either, have you? I believe that I probably never will even though I've seen millions of violent toys, tools and weapons as described by PeaceGoddess and have even handled some.

Amazing parents I had to teach me right from wrong. I am blessed.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so sad that Obama killed NASA. Never hear about kids wanting to be astronauts anymore. What a loss of a group of heroes he has deprived several generations


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> This is another opportunity for Obama to blame the Republicans. He'll just brush aside the fact that many Democrats don't want this attack either.
> 
> If he does 'go it alone", then he has broken his oath to uphold and protect the Constitution of the US.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am so sad that Obama killed NASA. Never hear about kids wanting to be astronauts anymore. What a loss of a group of heroes he has deprived several generations


That makes me so mad that he did that. Ruining America. NASA was fabulous.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Obama ignores the Constitution. Let's see how much he ignores popular demand to NOT GO TO WAR.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I would support going into Syria AFTER and only AFTER we know what happened in Benghazi. What happened there might teach Obama how to lead and save American lives


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I would support going into Syria AFTER and only AFTER we know what happened in Benghazi. What happened there might teach Obama how to lead and save American lives


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

How can we trust him to send troops (in the air, sea and probably on the ground) when he refused to attempt to save our people in Benghazi? He did not have the courage to do that!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How can we trust him to send troops (in the air, sea and probably on the ground) when he refused to attempt to save our people in Benghazi? He did not have the courage to do that!!!!


If he sends in troops by air, land, whatever --- it will be a big screw up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> How many of us have grown up on "violent" cartoons, western movies and TV shows, war movies, had toy guns, etc. We all have not turned into raving gun toting adults. We don't live for war or for fighting. Common sense is required.


Have you looked in a mirror lately?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the Republicans refused to fund it. Hypocrites....but that's nothing new.



Lukelucy said:


> That makes me so mad that he did that. Ruining America. NASA was fabulous.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Have you looked in a mirror lately?


Such a mature response, from a Tea Partier. Maybe her hat is too tight


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> And the Republicans refused to fund it. Hypocrites....but that's nothing new.


What were we supposed to do 'tax them to space'? If Obama cared he would have suggested a budget cut somewhere. Oh wait, he has gotten so much flack about it, he wants to fund NASA, so it can lasso an asteroid and bring it closer to the moon. What a wanna be cowboy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps you might refrain from trying to idealize NASA and demonize President Obama for your own purposes. To me that's where the hypocrisy exists.



lovethelake said:


> What were we supposed to do 'tax them to space'? If Obama cared he would have suggested a budget cut somewhere. Oh wait, he has gotten so much flack about it, he wants to fund NASA, so it can lasso an asteroid and bring it closer to the moon. What a wanna be cowboy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> And the Republicans refused to fund it. Hypocrites....but that's nothing new.


damemary
the program was not closed, it is going into an expanded direction, going to places beyond the Moon and the private Sector will be involved and benefit from it greatly.
NASA is a great example how government can start something and all of us benefit. Much of the technology around us originated with NASA.
Changes are necessary since the Republicans do not believe in Science and refuse to fund it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy happy joy joy Not

HMO is now remove some of its care thanks to Obama Care.

Price we pay going up.


What more can a person ask for?????????????????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the information. So much to read and recall.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> the program was not closed, it is going into an expanded direction, going to places beyond the Moon and the private Sector will be involved and benefit from it greatly.
> NASA is a great example how government can start something and all of us benefit. Much of the technology around us originated with NASA.
> Changes are necessary since the Republicans do not believe in Science and refuse to fund it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy happy joy joy Not
> 
> HMO is now remove some of its care thanks to Obama Care.
> 
> ...


A President who leads and listens to the voice of the people.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy happy joy joy Not
> 
> HMO is now remove some of its care thanks to Obama Care.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady,

It is just the beginning. That and another war.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A President who leads and listens to the voice of the people.


Heaven help us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I haven't killed anyone yet either, have you? I believe that I probably never will even though I've seen millions of violent toys, tools and weapons as described by PeaceGoddess and have even handled some.
> 
> Amazing parents I had to teach me right from wrong. I am blessed.


It's another excuse. Blame the object, in this case the toy, not the person. Chances are that kids playing these kind of games will have the notion of right and wrong reinforced, not erased.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Have you looked in a mirror lately?


have you broken your vow already?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My unwatch didn't work.



soloweygirl said:


> have you broken your vow already?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> My unwatch didn't work.


damemary
Lovely Avatar. When did you grow wings?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

We keep Knives, Scissors and any sharp object from children but have no problem giving them Guns. What logic.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> We keep Knives, Scissors and any sharp object from children but have no problem giving them Guns. What logic.


It's sad that you don't recognize the difference between a real sharp object and a plastic toy. FYI, the toy will not hurt or injure the child.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> My unwatch didn't work.


Pretty poor excuse.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Perhaps you might refrain from trying to idealize NASA and demonize President Obama for your own purposes. To me that's where the hypocrisy exists.


Know many of the men that were at NASA in the beginning. So I do know what great men (don't know any of the women) they are, the pride they have in our country and their undying belief in American Exceptionalism. Obama has done nothing to earn my respect. He has not improved my life one iota. I have higher taxes, higher gas prices, higher food prices, lower savings interest rates, wants to start a war because he couldn't keep his mouth shut, allowed 4 men to be murdered under his watch, squandered billions on 'green jobs',went on the global apology tour, created the Sequestration that has destroyed our military,...........

But not respecting our Coward in Chief does not mean I have demonized him, just stating the facts


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Know many of the men that were at NASA in the beginning. So I do know what great men (don't know any of the women) they are, the pride they have in our country and their undying belief in American Exceptionalism. Obama has done nothing to earn my respect. He has not improved my life one iota. I have higher taxes, higher gas prices, higher food prices, lower savings interest rates, wants to start a war because he couldn't keep his mouth shut, allowed 4 men to be murdered under his watch, squandered billions on 'green jobs',went on the global apology tour, created the Sequestration that has destroyed our military,...........
> 
> But not respecting our Coward in Chief does not mean I have demonized him, just stating the facts


Lovethelake,

That you for your words. They are right on the money. It is an inspiration to hear the truth.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Know many of the men that were at NASA in the beginning. So I do know what great men (don't know any of the women) they are, the pride they have in our country and their undying belief in American Exceptionalism. Obama has done nothing to earn my respect. He has not improved my life one iota. I have higher taxes, higher gas prices, higher food prices, lower savings interest rates, wants to start a war because he couldn't keep his mouth shut, allowed 4 men to be murdered under his watch, squandered billions on 'green jobs',went on the global apology tour, created the Sequestration that has destroyed our military,...........
> 
> But not respecting our Coward in Chief does not mean I have demonized him, just stating the facts


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Know many of the men that were at NASA in the beginning. So I do know what great men (don't know any of the women) they are, the pride they have in our country and their undying belief in American Exceptionalism. Obama has done nothing to earn my respect. He has not improved my life one iota. I have higher taxes, higher gas prices, higher food prices, lower savings interest rates, wants to start a war because he couldn't keep his mouth shut, allowed 4 men to be murdered under his watch, squandered billions on 'green jobs',went on the global apology tour, created the Sequestration that has destroyed our military,...........
> 
> But not respecting our Coward in Chief does not mean I have demonized him, just stating the facts


 :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're probably correct.
> 
> I believe the Libs don't even understand the history of the Middle Eastern nations and therefore, the Libs don't understand the concerns and issues we face today.
> 
> ...


There is a thread titled Lybia here on KP you might be surprised what people are writing.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Now all the Dems are screaming for war. Nancy P has written 5 letters in 5 days to go to war. They cut the military budget to the bone. We need to save our money and resources in case we are attacked.

What we should do is make major budget cuts to Obamacare and the IRS and put that money in the military's budget. You want deterrence,try a stronger US Military


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true. She doesn't understand children nor how to inspire them to think for themselves or use their imaginations. Instead she is a just say "no" caregiver. Additionally, it matters not. If you raise your children to understand the meaning of things, the truth and how to take responsibility for your actions, nothing should be cause for concern. A child, who has the mental fortitude, learns from adults and his elders who teach him right from wrong, good from evil and truth and of consequences for his own actions.


Have we met? Have you seen me interact with children? Saying no to guns and violent games in my home does not constitute being a "no" caregiver.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

For general information: Our military budget has increased by 76% in the last decade. It is the highest ever.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Now all the Dems are screaming for war. Nancy P has written 5 letters in 5 days to go to war. They cut the military budget to the bone. We need to save our money and resources in case we are attacked.
> 
> What we should do is make major budget cuts to Obamacare and the IRS and put that money in the military's budget. You want deterrence,try a stronger US Military


Nancy Pelosi has gone against the expressed opinion of her constituents (from parts of San Francisco, and majority of Marin county)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Nancy Pelosi has gone against the expressed opinion of her constituents (from parts of San Francisco, and majority of Marin county)


Why is that?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Why is that?


She, like many politicians believes she knows best. One more reason I am not a democrat.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> She, like many politicians believes she knows best. One more reason I am not a democrat.


No I do not think that. I think she would fall on Obama's sword if it would gain her Leadership Chair back.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No I do not think that. I think she would fall on Obama's sword if it would gain her Leadership Chair back.


Another reason to have a diversity of political parties. I think it is interesting and encourging that progressives, some democrats, some republicans and libertarians agree not to have a military strike.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Another reason to have a diversity of political parties. I think it is interesting and encourging that progressives, some democrats, some republicans and libertarians agree not to have a military strike.


What do you mean diversity of political parties?

I can not think of one country where multiple political parties work, especially for a country of our size


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What do you mean diversity of political parties?
> 
> I can not think of one country where multiple political parties work, especially for a country of our size


Do you think the two party system is working here? I don"t.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Do you think the two party system is working here? I don"t.


Better than a free for all.

Besides that, it would take a total rewrite of the Constitution, and that will not happen in my lifetime.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with this protester


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Better than a free for all.
> 
> Besides that, it would take a total rewrite of the Constitution, and that will not happen in my lifetime.


We are not limited by the Constitution to a two party system. There are registered alternative parties, but they are not influential here like in other countries.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Now all the Dems are screaming for war. Nancy P has written 5 letters in 5 days to go to war. They cut the military budget to the bone. We need to save our money and resources in case we are attacked.
> 
> What we should do is make major budget cuts to Obamacare and the IRS and put that money in the military's budget. You want deterrence,try a stronger US Military


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> She, like many politicians believes she knows best. One more reason I am not a democrat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No I do not think that. I think she would fall on Obama's sword if it would gain her Leadership Chair back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I agree with this protester


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> We are not limited by the Constitution to a two party system. There are registered alternative parties, but they are not influential here like in other countries.


Technically true, but with a bicameral form of government, and the way committee chairs, Speaker of the House, Senate Leader are chosen..........not going to happen


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Know many of the men that were at NASA in the beginning. So I do know what great men (don't know any of the women) they are, the pride they have in our country and their undying belief in American Exceptionalism. Obama has done nothing to earn my respect. He has not improved my life one iota. I have higher taxes, higher gas prices, higher food prices, lower savings interest rates, wants to start a war because he couldn't keep his mouth shut, allowed 4 men to be murdered under his watch, squandered billions on 'green jobs',went on the global apology tour, created the Sequestration that has destroyed our military,...........
> 
> But not respecting our Coward in Chief does not mean I have demonized him, just stating the facts


... and done well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Have we met? Have you seen me interact with children? Saying no to guns and violent games in my home does not constitute being a "no" caregiver.


peacegoddess
So happy to hear about your restrictions of certain toys and games in your Home. There is so much else to learn from and none of it violent.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> So happy to hear about your restrictions of certain toys and games in your Home. There is so much else to learn from and none of it violent.


We have loads of fun and I am always thrilled to spend time with the children. My best outdoor experience was us gathering snails and putting them in a closed box with cornmeal to eat and then seeing how fat they got. We read how cornmeal cleans their systems out and then the snails are clean enough for sale for escargot. The kids loved the idea, but were not ready to cook them in garlic and taste them. We turned them loose in the park far away from our veggie and flower garden.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> We have loads of fun and I am always thrilled to spend time with the children. My best outdoor experience was us gathering snails and putting them in a closed box with cornmeal to eat and then seeing how fat they got. We read how cornmeal cleans their systems out and then the snails are clean enough for sale for escargot. The kids loved the idea, but were not ready to cook them in garlic and taste them. We turned them loose in the park far away from our veggie and flower garden.


Maybe we can feed the Progressive 'slugs' the cornmeal and they will be cleansed of their nastiness


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I still believe that instead of spending money lobbing bombs over the bow, I believe that the money should be used to shore up our military. I believe that if Obama truly cared about terrorism and WMD he would defund and delay Obamacare and put that money into the military budget. I would also limit funding to the IRS and use that money to put into the military's budget. If we are at risk, the best deterrent would be a military that Ronald Reagan would be proud of. Strengthening our military would accomplish so much more than a few missile strikes with no goal in place


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe we can feed the Progressive 'slugs' the cornmeal and they will be cleansed of their nastiness


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Now the loonies want to drop milk into a desert to feed the children. Milk + desert = another spoiled and rotten plan


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Now the loonies want to drop milk into a desert to feed the children. Milk + desert = another spoiled and rotten plan


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I still believe that instead of spending money lobbing bombs over the bow, I believe that the money should be used to shore up our military. I believe that if Obama truly cared about terrorism and WMD he would defund and delay Obamacare and put that money into the military budget. I would also limit funding to the IRS and use that money to put into the military's budget. If we are at risk, the best deterrent would be a military that Ronald Reagan would be proud of. Strengthening our military would accomplish so much more than a few missile strikes with no goal in place


I agree. After Obama's strike, there is no plan/strategy for the aftermath. Obama hasn't thought that far in advance.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe we can feed the Progressive 'slugs' the cornmeal and they will be cleansed of their nastiness


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I still believe that instead of spending money lobbing bombs over the bow, I believe that the money should be used to shore up our military. I believe that if Obama truly cared about terrorism and WMD he would defund and delay Obamacare and put that money into the military budget. I would also limit funding to the IRS and use that money to put into the military's budget. If we are at risk, the best deterrent would be a military that Ronald Reagan would be proud of. Strengthening our military would accomplish so much more than a few missile strikes with no goal in place


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree. After Obama's strike, there is no plan/strategy for the aftermath. Obama hasn't thought that far in advance.


He thinks?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> We have loads of fun and I am always thrilled to spend time with the children. My best outdoor experience was us gathering snails and putting them in a closed box with cornmeal to eat and then seeing how fat they got. We read how cornmeal cleans their systems out and then the snails are clean enough for sale for escargot. The kids loved the idea, but were not ready to cook them in garlic and taste them. We turned them loose in the park far away from our veggie and flower garden.


peacegoddess
I am thrilled to hear how good a time you had even though I do not like Snails. We actually see them very seldom.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> I am thrilled to hear how good a time you had even though I do not like Snails. We actually see them very seldom.


Certain SF neighborhoods have tons of snails. During the rainy months we also look for salamanders and the kids just love the hunt. We are careful to not disturb them as they are fragile.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Is there no one with a brain? Yes spoiled and rotten and attracting God knows what??



lovethelake said:


> Now the loonies want to drop milk into a desert to feed the children. Milk + desert = another spoiled and rotten plan


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Where is Ronnie when we need him?



lovethelake said:


> I still believe that instead of spending money lobbing bombs over the bow, I believe that the money should be used to shore up our military. I believe that if Obama truly cared about terrorism and WMD he would defund and delay Obamacare and put that money into the military budget. I would also limit funding to the IRS and use that money to put into the military's budget. If we are at risk, the best deterrent would be a military that Ronald Reagan would be proud of. Strengthening our military would accomplish so much more than a few missile strikes with no goal in place


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Giving them credit ....they may know what the future will be and just don't wish to disclose their dirty plan. We know it will involve boots on the ground and what kind of supply/equipment support will we be giving them to use against us? Doesn't look good.



soloweygirl said:


> I agree. After Obama's strike, there is no plan/strategy for the aftermath. Obama hasn't thought that far in advance.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I believe, no authorization for attacks on Syria until we know about the attack on Benghazi


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I believe that the Obama should follow the example of the POVladies, do not engage. Both of them are cowards and incapable of admitting mistakes


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I believe that the Obama should follow the example of the POVladies, do not engage. Both of them are cowards and incapable of admitting mistakes


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I unwatched this topic a while ago, but have been asked a few times lately if I was SeattleSoul, so I wanted to post about that again.

On July 4, I asked Admin to change my username to MaidInBedlam because of an old ballad I like of the same title. Admin changed my username as requested. I wasn't secretive about this, and posted on the topics I was invilved in at the time that I had changed my username.

Yes, I was SeattleSoul. Now I'm MaidInBedlam. This is just an update in case anybody thinks MIB is a newish KP member. Now I'll go back to unwatching this topic.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Where is Ronnie when we need him?


Six feet under.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Six feet under.


Ah, you beat me to the answer!!! I love trivia questions.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Roberton Williams, a senior fellow with the Tax Policy Center, notes that households that pay no federal income tax are very likely to still be paying other taxes. Those include payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security, sales taxes and other state and local taxes.

These people are taxpayers. Thats an important point to make, I think, Williams said

So who makes up the 43 percent? 

Williams analysis found that about 29 percent of all households include people who are working, and subject to payroll taxes, but dont have a federal income tax bill. That could be because of deductions or other tax breaks. 

Another approximately 10 percent are elderly, and they likely arent paying federal income taxes because they dont have much income beyond Social Security. 

A smaller portion  about 3 percent  are making less than $20,000 a year and therefore arent subject to federal income tax because they are too poor.

That leaves about 1 percent of taxpayers who have other special circumstances, such as they are already paying foreign taxes. 

Those who pay no federal income taxes arent all low wage earners. Thousands of people who have income of more than $200,000 a year have been able to zero out their federal income tax bill, according to data from the Internal Revenue Service."

Interesting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm known to chase them around the garden sprinkling them with Epson Salts muttering, 'you're melting!'



Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> I am thrilled to hear how good a time you had even though I do not like Snails. We actually see them very seldom.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm known to chase them around the garden sprinkling them with Epson Salts muttering, 'you're melting!'


Wow, maybe we should alert PETA. Isn't animal cruelty one of the signs of a Serial Killer?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

OOooopsss. Duplcate post.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wow, maybe we should alert PETA. Isn't animal cruelty one of the signs of a Serial Killer?


Who has to 'chase' a snail?

BTW: aren't those the words of the evil, green-faced witch in OZ?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just heard this. IBM and Time Warner are dropping former employees (retirees) from company insurance, cutting them a check and told them to hit the road and join the exchanges. This is called 'dumping'.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just heard this. IBM and Time Warner are dropping former employees (retirees) from company insurance, cutting them a check and told them to hit the road and join the exchanges. This is called 'dumping'.


Why should they insurance for retirees?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You crack me up. You know darn well they are on the endangered species list.



lovethelake said:


> Wow, maybe we should alert PETA. Isn't animal cruelty one of the signs of a Serial Killer?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Why should they insurance for retirees?


Because it was promised to them when they retired. Same for the unions. Same for Congress. Same for presidents.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

OH feel a song coming on "Under Dog"

There is no need to fear, President Putin is here..............


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Because it was promised to them when they retired. Same for the unions. Same for Congress. Same for presidents.


Like an entitlement?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> Like an entitlement?


Dear 'an entitlement' is an un-earned benefit normally funded 100% by the taxpayers and not conditional on action. At least that is how the word is defined in present-day political speech when used.

A company paid 'benefit' is in a completely different class and has been earned normally by prior or existing actions of both the employer and employee.

You should know the difference.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Dear 'an entitlement' is an un-earned benefit normally funded 100% by the taxpayers and not conditional on action. At least that is how the word is defined in present-day political speech when used.
> 
> A company paid 'benefit' is in a completely different class and has been earned normally by prior or existing actions of both the employer and employee.
> 
> You should know the difference.


Not necessarily.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

[quoteGWPlver]Not necessarily.[/quote]
double post.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just heard this. IBM and Time Warner are dropping former employees (retirees) from company insurance, cutting them a check and told them to hit the road and join the exchanges. This is called 'dumping'.


IBM, Lucent, GM and many others began this process in 2007.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Like an entitlement?


Please stop faking stupidity (I hope)

It is a contract.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Please stop faking stupidity (I hope)
> 
> It is a contract.


 :XD: not done well either


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Like an entitlement?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Like an entitlement?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Why should they insurance for retirees?


Where have you been? Most companies keep people who are retired on their insurance as part of their retirement, but under this new Obo plan, companies may "dump" those employees or the widows who are still on the ins plan.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Where have you been? Most companies keep people who are retired on their insurance as part of their retirement, but under this new Obo plan, companies may "dump" those employees or the widows who are still on the ins plan.


That is terrible. Obama has thrown us to the wolves.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Because it was promised to them when they retired. Same for the unions. Same for Congress. Same for presidents.


Yes, the president is paid his salary & the very best insurance until he dies--then widow has same until her death ?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is terrible. Obama has thrown us to the wolves.


Yes!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

To dispel claims that doctors are refusing to take Medicare patients

Sept 4, 2013. Huffington Post


Study debunks myth of doctors fleeing Medicare



The claim has become a staple of Republican efforts to undermine the Affordable Care Act and transform Medicare into a system in which future elderly receive vouchers to purchase health insurance in the private market. "We are starting to see physicians turn away from taking patients who are on Medicare," the GOP.gov website warns, with "more and more physicians are choosing to opt out of Medicare altogether." In July, the Wall Street Journal dutifully picked up that cudgel, cheering one "doctor goes off the grid" while fretting "more doctors steer clear of Medicare."

Unfortunately, there's only one problem with the conservative claim that America's doctors are fleeing Medicareand Medicare patientsin massive numbers. As a new study from the Department from Health and Human Services reveals, it's simply not true.

The New York Times explained why the new analysis should "demolish" the prevailing mythology about vanishing Medicare doctors once and for all:

The analysts looked at seven years of federal survey data and found that doctors are not fleeing Medicare in droves; in fact, the percentage of doctors accepting new Medicare patients actually rose to 90.7 percent in 2012 from 87.9 percent in 2005. They are not shunning Medicare patients for better-paying private patients, either; the percentage of doctors accepting new Medicare patients in recent years was slightly higher than the percentage accepting new privately insured patients.
Medicare patients had comparable or better access to medical services than the access reported by privately insured individuals ages 50 to 64, who are just below the age for Medicare eligibility. Surveys sponsored by the Medicare Payment Advisory Commission, an independent agency that advises Congress, found that 77 percent of the Medicare patients -- compared with only 72 percent of privately insured patients -- said they never had an unreasonably long wait for a routine doctor's appointment last year.

As USA Today detailed, the growing population of Medicare beneficiariesnow some 49 million Americanshas an expanding number of physicians serving them. "In 2007, about 925,000 doctors billed Medicare for their services. In 2011, that number had risen to 1.25 million." As for the tiny fraction of physicians choosing to "opt out," they generally have one thing in common. Continue below the fold to read what it is.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> To dispel claims that doctors are refusing to take Medicare patients
> 
> Sept 4, 2013. Huffington Post
> 
> ...


Well, at least you presented a source so I'll check it out!

My Obgyn is going into research because she said she wanted "nothing" to do with Obocare! Tomorrow will be my last appt. with her & I'm sad.

We all will know what will happen in Oct. as my insurance company has notified me that there will be a lot of changes & will notify me if those changes for my supplemental insurance.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Scary times


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Scary times


Very scary. Doctors are up in arms over it. We are all going to die earlier.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, at least you presented a source so I'll check it out!
> 
> My Obgyn is going into research because she said she wanted "nothing" to do with Obocare! Tomorrow will be my last appt. with her & I'm sad.
> 
> We all will know what will happen in Oct. as my insurance company has notified me that there will be a lot of changes & will notify me if those changes for my supplemental insurance.


This has to do with Medicare, not Obamacare.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Medicare must change because of Obamacare, remember the large amount(I don't remember exact amount) that was taken from Medicare to fund Obamacare.


Obama has gotten his mitts into Medicare, too. There was a person on national news who is dying of cancer. She is very upset about Obamacare. It has caused her much pain as she is dying. She can no longer use the doctors that she has been using. (Her cancer has spread to lungs, brain, and more). The poor woman is beside herself in her last months of life. I so felt for her.

Obamacare is going to ruin America - just like his foreign policies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This has to do with Medicare, not Obamacare.


My Dr. said Obamacare!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My Dr. said Obamacare!


Of course it is Obamacare.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Medicare must change because of Obamacare, remember the large amount(I don't remember exact amount) that was taken from Medicare to fund Obamacare.


I posted this in response to the scary notion that doctors are refusing to accept Medicare when the opposite is true.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama has gotten his mitts into Medicare, too. There was a person on national news who is dying of cancer. She is very upset about Obamacare. It has caused her much pain as she is dying. She can no longer use the doctors that she has been using. (Her cancer has spread to lungs, brain, and more). The poor woman is beside herself in her last months of life. I so felt for her.
> 
> Obamacare is going to ruin America - just like his foreign policies.


Insurance companies let people die everyday.

http://obamacarefacts.com/obamacare-medicare.php


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Is there no one with a brain? Yes spoiled and rotten and attracting God knows what??


RUKnitting
Ever heard of dried or condensed Milk?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just heard this. IBM and Time Warner are dropping former employees (retirees) from company insurance, cutting them a check and told them to hit the road and join the exchanges. This is called 'dumping'.


lovethelake
been in a Closet? That has been happening for decades. Need to get out more to stay informed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Medicare must change because of Obamacare, remember the large amount(I don't remember exact amount) that was taken from Medicare to fund Obamacare.


I remember the amount to be somewhere near 763B, but is probably more.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Insurance companies let people die everyday.
> 
> http://obamacarefacts.com/obamacare-medicare.php


Maybe so. But the government will make is die faster and in greater quantity.


----------



## nonagin (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been ill with a bad copd attack. This is my 1st time back and I'm amazed at the anger of this group. The people that I have met thru this site seemed to have gotten lost somewhere.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, at least you presented a source so I'll check it out!
> 
> My Obgyn is going into research because she said she wanted "nothing" to do with Obocare! Tomorrow will be my last appt. with her & I'm sad.
> 
> We all will know what will happen in Oct. as my insurance company has notified me that there will be a lot of changes & will notify me if those changes for my supplemental insurance.


Janeway
and Government Research Grants will pay her Salary and it won't be pittance either.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> been in a Closet? That has been happening for decades. Need to get out more to stay informed.


They have their head in the sand again. Plenty of evidence on the internet. Happened to my father in 2004 and Obama wasn't even President then.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Maybe so. But the government will make is die faster and in greater quantity.


Good.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Maybe so. But the government will make is die faster and in greater quantity.


Lukelucy
a dead person is no income for Doctors, Hospitals, Pharm. Companies, Insurance Carriers, Nursing Homes etc. etc. etc. etc.......... These have much greater Power than any Government will ever have = Lobbyists. The longer we live, the better their income.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://obamacarefacts.com/obamacare-medicare.php

I am reposting this link that deals with the myths promoted by the Republican Party, the Tea Party, Glenn Back, Ted Cruz, and the rest of the Obamahaters regarding Medicare and Obamacare. 
If you are going to be anti-Obamacare you may as well learn something about it instead of reading propaganda and believing every word it says.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for the link. The only problem is that it seems outdated. I believe it was written right after the law was passed, and many things may have changed. If you checked the Hobby Lobby statement on the website, you would find it does not have the latest Hobby Lobby victory stated.


But the Hobby Lobby case doesn't have to do with Medicare, does it? Maybe I have to look up that now.
Or knit, now that I'm sitting down for,the day.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My comment was that the website is not up to date. Hobby Lobby was an example.


But the law regarding Medicare hasn't changed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> http://obamacarefacts.com/obamacare-medicare.php
> 
> I am reposting this link that deals with the myths promoted by the Republican Party, the Tea Party, Glenn Back, Ted Cruz, and the rest of the Obamahaters regarding Medicare and Obamacare.
> If you are going to be anti-Obamacare you may as well learn something about it instead of reading propaganda and believing every word it says.


alcameron
thank you. Very informative.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Fantastic: Obama's policies explained in clear terms.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151589575091161&set=vb.119170888262710&type=2&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fantastic: Obama explained in clear terms.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151589575091161&set=vb.119170888262710&type=2&theater


Thank you! This is great. The sooner he goes the better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fantastic: Obama explained in clear terms.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151589575091161&set=vb.119170888262710&type=2&theater


Judge Jeanne got him told off good. Go Jeanne tell the truth!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

All quotes - no facts and it's Fox News.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Judge Jeanne got him told off good. Go Jeanne tell the truth!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> All quotes - no facts and it's Fox News.


GWPIver
isn
that is the only source used by the dim. Oh wait, Glenn Beck the top Nut is the other one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> All quotes - no facts and it's Fox News.


Ya, all Obama's quotes - his words, his policies. Got a problem with them? Tell Obama.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here is another excellent synopsis: meanwhile Putin is making a fool of our President, deservedly so:

By Karl Rove 
September 12, 2013

_Our Conflicted Commander in Chief_

Mr. Obama seized on Mr. Putin's Syria offer like a drowning man grabs for a lifeline.

In his Tuesday afternoon visit with Senate Republicans on Capitol Hill, President Barack Obama said that his evening television address would not cause a 20-point rise in support in the polls for an attack on Syria. The president told GOP senators that while he was good, he was not that good. According to people in the room, the audience chuckledafter which Mr. Obama added, "Although I am pretty good."

Actually no, Mr. President, you are not.

Mr. Obama's speech will not significantly move the needle on public attitudes toward striking Syria. The address again showed the limits of the president's ability to shape opinion, as with his health-care plan that became less popular the more he spoke about it.

The president did give a concise explanation of how Syria's use of chemical weapons violated international norms and why an attack on Syrian military units and facilities involved in their use was in America's security interest. He also addressed some widespread concerns about his Syria policy.

But Mr. Obama was unable to overcome his paralyzing ambivalence. He portrayed Syrian leader Bashar Assad as a war criminalwho should remain in power. The president spent the first part of his speech making the case for military actionand the second part making a case for postponing a congressional vote to give him the authority to strike. The man ostensibly preparing America for war went out of his way to say that he was elected to get us out of wara sign of how conflicted a commander in chief he is.

Mr. Obama also used Tuesday's speech to engage in some quick rewriting of history. For example, he explained that while as president he possesses "the authority to order military strikes," he has asked for congressional approval because his predecessor was guilty of "sidelining the people's representatives from the critical decisions about when we use force."

Small problem: Congress overwhelmingly voted in September 2001 to authorize the use of force in Afghanistan and overwhelmingly in October 2002 to authorize the use of force against Iraq. The only president in the last decade to use military action without prior congressional approval was Mr. Obama, in Libya in 2011.

Mr. Obama told Republican senators that no weapons of mass destruction were found in Iraq after 2003 because President Bill Clinton destroyed the WMD during his four-day bombing campaign in 1998. Maybe Mr. Clinton should have told his wife before Sen. Clinton voted for the Iraq war resolution. Mr. Obama also took a swipe at former Secretary of State Colin Powell in front of the GOP group, saying he was still dealing with fallout from the former secretary's appearances before the U.N. Security Council in the walk up to Iraq.

In any case, even if Tuesday's speech on Syria had been a rhetorical masterpiece, it came much too late. Public opinion on the issue has hardened. Nor could the president overcome the fundamental problem that he was asking Congress to postpone a vote that he'd lose in order to pursue a Russian proposal that probably won't work.

Securing Syria's chemical weapons would be an extremely difficult undertaking in the best conditions. To hope to achieve it with Assad still in power, while Syria is embroiled in a brutal civil war, is delusional.

Meanwhile, the Syrian oppositionparticularly its more secular, Western-oriented elementswill be dispirited. The U.S. has backed down after it seemed clear this country would strike Assad. The opposition also will remain under a withering assault from the Assad regime, which is using conventional weapons from Russian arms manufacturers and Iranian military depots.

Mr. Putin didn't offer to help relieve Assad of his chemical weapons out of fear of Mr. Obama or in friendship with the U.S. The Russian president acted out of self-interest. He is skillfully making Russia the key player in the region, at America's expense. He understands that chemical weapons aren't necessary to keep Assad in power. Russian Kalashnikovs, tanks, mortars, helicopters and bullets will do.

Mr. Putin saved Mr. Obama from a catastrophic congressional defeat, which is why the president seized on Mr. Putin's offer like a drowning man grabs for a lifeline. In return, Russia receives a growing role in the Middle East for the first time since the early 1970s.

Such is the cost of Mr. Obama's handiwork. Begin with his lack of strategic thinking, his unwillingness to provide patient leadership, and his failure to build strong relationships internationally. Add a profound absence of trust among congressional Republicans and a lack of goodwill even among congressional Democrats. All these have now come home to roost.

The nation is saddled with Mr. Obama for three more years. And yet, he thinks he's "pretty good."

(A version of this article appeared September 12, 2013, in the U.S. edition of The Wall Street Journal, with the headline: Our Conflicted Commander in Chief and online at WSJ.com.)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Aren't we glad to have a President who has the patience of Jobe, the intellience to think clearly and far ahead and a wonderful moral character? Blessed are those Countries which have such a Leader at their helm. We truly are envied by many.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is another excellent synopsis: meanwhile Putin is making a fool of our President, deservedly so:
> 
> By Karl Rove
> September 12, 2013
> ...


Almost everything, everybody, the world... is saying how inept Obama is. Except here. There are a couple who still love him. Can't imagine how longer heads will be in the sand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Have you heard the letter Putin wrote? The threatening letter that seems to make Putin sound reasonable (he isn't) to any un-intelligent reader.

Obama is fuming angry and cannot do a thing to lift himself out of the hole he buried himself in.

It is a sad day in America when the USA President is upstaged by the former leader of the KGB.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you heard the letter Putin wrote? The threatening letter that seems to make Putin sound reasonable (he isn't) to any un-intelligent reader.
> 
> Obama is fuming angry and cannot do a thing to lift himself out of the hole he buried himself in.
> 
> It is a sad day in America when the USA President is upstaged by the former leader of the KGB.


Have YOU read the letter Putin wrote? If you have and still think Putin upstaged the Preaident, you should read it again, put your critical thinking skills to work, and read between the lines to figure out how ridiculous Putin really sounds. Give me a break! Now the conservatives are giving their admiration to Putin??? I am sickened.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you heard the letter Putin wrote? The threatening letter that seems to make Putin sound reasonable (he isn't) to any un-intelligent reader.
> 
> Obama is fuming angry and cannot do a thing to lift himself out of the hole he buried himself in.
> 
> It is a sad day in America when the USA President is upstaged by the former leader of the KGB.


Putin is brilliant to put his words in the New York Times. I believe him over Obama.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Putin is brilliant to put his words in the New York Times. I believe him over Obama.


Good grief people, read it again! Brilliant? This stuff coming from Russia?? Poor Susan gets slammed for her lack of Christianity by off2knit or Sharky or whoever they are and yet you people believe Putin is brilliant for using the word of God?? Read again with thought.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Have YOU read the letter Putin wrote? If you have and still think Putin upstaged the Preaident, you should read it again, put your critical thinking skills to work, and read between the lines to figure out how ridiculous Putin really sounds. Give me a break! Now the conservatives are giving their admiration to Putin??? I am sickened.


Can you READ? Re-read the words I re-posted highlighted in red below. Can you not comprehend anything you read? I guess you are the 'un-intelligent' reader I wrote about... No, I take that back. You ARE that reader I wrote about. Sickening ... the low-information and low-intelligent readers and voters who fall for anything.

"The threatening letter that  seems to make Putin sound reasonable  (he isn't) to any  un-intelligent reader."

Give us all a break and never again critique and insult others and me with your false judgements.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you READ? Re-read the words I wrote in red. Can you not comprehend anything you read?


Nothing in red on my device. But, that's OK, I'll pass.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Nothing in red on my device. But, that's OK, I'll pass.


Regardless, you should be able to comprehend the words I wrote no matter the color. For goodness sake, try. Then apologize to all those you angrily insulted with your harsh words in your rush to judgement.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Regardless, you should be able to comprehend the words I wrote in any color. For goodness sake, try. Then apologize to all those you insulted.


You reap what you sow, so no apology forthcoming. I have been insulted plenty of times by you, so . . . . 
Noticed that you edited and added the red after the fact. We all make mistakes.
I liked it better when you swore not to respond to me. Let's go back to that.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Over the years Medicare law has changed quite a bite. During my pre-retirement years medicare changed just about every year. We had constant updates, seminars, procedure and diagnostic coding changes, provider ID number changes, on and on and on and on. And they set deadlines which are unrealistic to meet and for which their own computer systems were not ready to handle. And then they'd give deadlines and you would redo everything in your reporting to comply and before their systems were ready to accept the new items they'd change their minds and you'd need to completely undo everything you just changed to comply with something else. This happened many times throughout my career as a health care provider. I'm certain Thumper may have experienced this from her angle also. As one who just was interested in serving patients it was a useless distraction from important issues. And the result improved nothing.

While waiting for the very disorganized people at our local postoffice, my favorite line to the other poor souls waiting in line, "Can you believe they want to be in charge of our healthcare?" Usually followed by laughter and concurrence from the bystanders. And I know no one will be laughing come 2014.



alcameron said:


> But the law regarding Medicare hasn't changed.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And we do not know how it will affect Medicare changes until it is implemented. With all the funds usurped from Medicare it has to have an effect. That is just logic. Anything else is wishful thinking.

His goal is for a one payer system.


alcameron said:


> But the law regarding Medicare hasn't changed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you heard the letter Putin wrote? The threatening letter that seems to make Putin sound reasonable (he isn't) to any un-intelligent reader.
> 
> Obama is fuming angry and cannot do a thing to lift himself out of the hole he buried himself in.
> 
> It is a sad day in America when the USA President is upstaged by the former leader of the KGB.


KPG
KPG supporting the KGB? Now that makes you a wonderful Citizen, not American however. Had anyone of us said what you are saying about Putin we would be called Marxists, Fascists, Socialists, Communists. It is obvious however that what Putin really said escaped you. Everything you accused many of us of you now revealed as being. Nice going. Keep posting. Always knew that your constant Bible quoting is actually a screen to hide the real you behind.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> You reap what you sow, so no apology forthcoming. I have been insulted plenty of times by you, so . . . .
> Noticed that you edited and added the red after the fact. We all make mistakes.
> I liked it better when you swore not to respond to me. Let's go back to that.


I didn't sow anything, you did! You insulted anyone and everyone who you determined couldn't possible understand Putin's editorial that was printed in the paper. You insulted all Conversatives, Lukelucy and me specifically. Nice going ...

You cannot be serious. I edited the post to reflect red to highlight what you missed and re-posted and still could not understand. Now you accuse me of highlighting the post for you because you saw no red, yet passed on looking for the highlighted words. Ooookay.

For the final time, it was *you* who promised not to respond to *me * ever again. It was *me*who said when I'm directly addressed, (as you did), I have enough manners to respond.

Get a clue and apologize for your hateful words to those you insulted. I don't care how you treat me as you eliminated any respect I had for you long ago with your hateful words to me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

We are very happy with the service our 7 surrounding Post Offices offer. Service - no matter how heavy the traffic - is always taken care of in reasonable time and very friendly. We have no complaints and neither with our mail delivery. Our Postal Carriers go out of their way to serve us. I am sure that after a few initial glitches Obamacare will work as efficiently. Medicare does is outstandingly and I am sure Obamacare will do the same.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You cannot be serious. I edited the post to reflect red to highlight what you missed and re-posted and still could not understand. Now you accuse me of highlighting the post for you because you saw no red, yet passed on looking for the highlighted words. Ooookay.
> 
> For the final time, it was *you* who promised not to respond to *me * ever again. It was *me*who said when I'm directly addressed, (as you did), I have enough manners to respond.
> 
> Get a clue and apologize for your hateful words to those you insulted. I don't care how you treat me as you eliminated any respect I had for you long ago with your hateful words to me.


KPg
business must be awful slow for you to waste so much time to alter posts and post and paste and paste and post. Nobody home to engage you otherwise? Poor thing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Regardless, you should be able to comprehend the words I wrote no matter the color. For goodness sake, try. Then apologize to all those you angrily insulted with your harsh words in your rush to judgement.


KPG
slow down you are getting the facts all scrambled again. You seem to be rrunning away from yourself and jump in all too quickly most of the time. Slow down you are getting to Hell fast enough.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> slow down you are getting the facts all scrambled again. You seem to be rrunning away from yourself and jump in all too quickly most of the time. Slow down you are getting to Hell fast enough.


Why is she going to hell because she disagrees with someone?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks KPG and Karl Rove. Lots to digest.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Here is another excellent synopsis: meanwhile Putin is making a fool of our President, deservedly so:
> 
> By Karl Rove
> September 12, 2013
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Over the years Medicare law has changed quite a bite. During my pre-retirement years medicare changed just about every year. We had constant updates, seminars, procedure and diagnostic coding changes, provider ID number changes, on and on and on and on. And they set deadlines which are unrealistic to meet and for which their own computer systems were not ready to handle. And then they'd give deadlines and you would redo everything in your reporting to comply and before their systems were ready to accept the new items they'd change their minds and you'd need to completely undo everything you just changed to comply with something else. This happened many times throughout my career as a health care provider. I'm certain Thumper may have experienced this from her angle also. As one who just was interested in serving patients it was a useless distraction from important issues. And the result improved nothing.
> 
> While waiting for the very disorganized people at our local postoffice, my favorite line to the other poor souls waiting in line, "Can you believe they want to be in charge of our healthcare?" Usually followed by laughter and concurrence from the bystanders. And I know no one will be laughing come 2014.


RU Knitting,

I cannot believe the gov't will be in charge of our health. I hope people rise up and do something to have Obamacare go away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't sow anything, you did! You insulted anyone and everyone who you determined couldn't possible understand Putin's editorial that was printed in the paper. You insulted all Conversatives, Lukelucy and me specifically. Nice going ...
> 
> You cannot be serious. I edited the post to reflect red to highlight what you missed and re-posted and still could not understand. Now you accuse me of highlighting the post for you because you saw no red, yet passed on looking for the highlighted words. Ooookay.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: No respect deserved to a crazy nut.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why is she going to hell because she disagrees with someone?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why is she going to hell because she disagrees with someone?


CB,

You are the best. Love it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A new low. Getting your 'news' from Facebook. ROTFLMAO


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Proving they're bats.



GWPlver said:


> All quotes - no facts and it's Fox News.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope President Obama finds inspiration from outside the USA. Sad but true. The criticism he receives from inside the USA is disgusting. I think he is an intelligent man of character who will be admired in history.



Huckleberry said:


> Aren't we glad to have a President who has the patience of Jobe, the intellience to think clearly and far ahead and a wonderful moral character? Blessed are those Countries which have such a Leader at their helm. We truly are envied by many.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lucky You. Mine is the epitome of inefficiency and lackadaisical service. Just last week after being away for 10 days and having the mail held, went to pick it up on the day written on their form and they couldn't find it. Was told it may have been delivered, no I checked before leaving home and neighbors mail had been delivered. May still be on the truck? Come back tomorrow. Spoke with head honcho and he said he'd look for it. Didn't find it. Finally he spoke with the driver. OOPs it had been left at the wrong neighborhood. I asked why did I fill out their form if they can't read. I clearly checked the box for PICK UP mail not RESUME DELIVERY. Scary indeed where health care is concerned! And this wasn't the first time it has happened. And often get someone else's mail in my box.



Huckleberry said:


> We are very happy with the service our 7 surrounding Post Offices offer. Service - no matter how heavy the traffic - is always taken care of in reasonable time and very friendly. We have no complaints and neither with our mail delivery. Our Postal Carriers go out of their way to serve us. I am sure that after a few initial glitches Obamacare will work as efficiently. Medicare does is outstandingly and I am sure Obamacare will do the same.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> A new low. Getting your 'news' from Facebook. ROTFLMAO


damemary
when someone clings to youtube, facebook, Faux Entertainment and Glenn Beck they are extremely deprived.
Intellectually poor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> when someone clings to youtube, facebook, Faux Entertainment and Glenn Beck they are extremely deprived.
> Intellectually poor.


Where do you get your news?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And it may make you laugh until you need new underwear. 
(More than you wanted to know?)

And CB wants to know where YOU get your news from. I guess you named her favorites.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> when someone clings to youtube, facebook, Faux Entertainment and Glenn Beck they are extremely deprived.
> Intellectually poor.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where do you get your news?


from us! Other than anything she learns from us, she doesn't have a clue. Have you read many of her posts? I used to until I realized there is nothing but insults toward others; no substance, no facts, no opinions. Only stupidity and evil insults. Why waste time reading ignorance and hate. :-D


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where do you get your news?


Country Bumpkins
all of the places Sarah Palin chose not to get hers. Remember how totally uninformed she was and still is? Sure it is not cheap to become well informed but it has great value for us. The Humane Society loves us because we keep them well supplied with Cage papers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> from us! Other than anything she learns from us, she doesn't have a clue. Have you read many of her posts? I used to until I realized there is nothing but insults toward others; no substance, no facts, no opinions. Only stupidity and evil insults. Why waste time reading ignorance and hate. :-D


knitpresentgifts
now that is really very funny. Oh you are still reading my posts but just too ill equipped to follow them and respond well. At least you have recognized that and keep a distance.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> And it may make you laugh until you need new underwear.
> (More than you wanted to know?)
> 
> And CB wants to know where YOU get your news from. I guess you named her favorites.


damemary
You are right, CB revealed her Information Network.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Lucky You. Mine is the epitome of inefficiency and lackadaisical service. Just last week after being away for 10 days and having the mail held, went to pick it up on the day written on their form and they couldn't find it. Was told it may have been delivered, no I checked before leaving home and neighbors mail had been delivered. May still be on the truck? Come back tomorrow. Spoke with head honcho and he said he'd look for it. Didn't find it. Finally he spoke with the driver. OOPs it had been left at the wrong neighborhood. I asked why did I fill out their form if they can't read. I clearly checked the box for PICK UP mail not RESUME DELIVERY. Scary indeed where health care is concerned! And this wasn't the first time it has happened. And often get someone else's mail in my box.


RUKnitting
big Cities have lots of competition. Could that be the difference? We NEVER had postal problems, not even in the worst weather.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd like to know if the right-wingers are proud of Ted Cruz and his recent honoring of Jesse Helms. I hope he keeps it up. A big blow to the repubs to have a man like that in their ranks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Al,the repubs have nothing but idiots in their ranks. Their party is like the guy you see falling off a tall building and grasping at air becase there is nothing else there.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Al,the repubs have nothing but idiots in their ranks. Their party is like the guy you see falling off a tall building and grasping at air becase there is nothing else there.


He's a real bigot and nut! And he wants to run for president?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> I'd like to know if the right-wingers are proud of Ted Cruz and his recent honoring of Jesse Helms. I hope he keeps it up. A big blow to the repubs to have a man like that in their ranks.


alcameron
admiring Jesse Helms, Ted Cruz keep at it, we love you for it. Are the right Wingers trying to top each other to see who is the most stupid? They seem to have a strange Race going. Publicity at any price. Got to love it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Lucky You. Mine is the epitome of inefficiency and lackadaisical service. Just last week after being away for 10 days and having the mail held, went to pick it up on the day written on their form and they couldn't find it. Was told it may have been delivered, no I checked before leaving home and neighbors mail had been delivered. May still be on the truck? Come back tomorrow. Spoke with head honcho and he said he'd look for it. Didn't find it. Finally he spoke with the driver. OOPs it had been left at the wrong neighborhood. I asked why did I fill out their form if they can't read. I clearly checked the box for PICK UP mail not RESUME DELIVERY. Scary indeed where health care is concerned! And this wasn't the first time it has happened. And often get someone else's mail in my box.


Same thing will happem with healthcare. Very scary!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> He's a real bigot and nut! And he wants to run for president?


alcameron
why not, he is as nutty as the rest of them. Might as well join the League of Idiots and become their leader. Wonnerful, wonnerful, wonnerful. Boehner should be crying in his Martinis every day.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same thing will happemn with healthcare


One example of a goof by the postal service is not a good argument for saying Obamacare will be the same. The number of days we receive our mail without fail is a good omen for Obamacare.

And now, back to Teddy-boy and Jesse Helms, wonderful patriot. What do you think, righties?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where do you get your news?


And what is she/he/it doing here? Social media????


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> all of the places Sarah Palin chose not to get hers. Remember how totally uninformed she was and still is? Sure it is not cheap to become well informed but it has great value for us. The Humane Society loves us because we keep them well supplied with Cage papers.


Huh? I asked where you get your news.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> And it may make you laugh until you need new underwear.
> (More than you wanted to know?)
> 
> And CB wants to know where YOU get your news from. I guess you named her favorites.


Dame I didn't attack anyone. I just wanted to know where Ingried got her news. I never see any news reports just opinions. Why would you make fun of me for asking an honest question? Why are you soiling your pants at that?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Huh? I asked where you get your news.


Told ya!  Did you honestly expect a coherent answer to your question from her?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dame I didn't attack anyone. I just wanted to know where Ingried got her news. I never see any news reports just opinions. Why would you make fun of me for asking an honest question? Why are you soiling your pants at that?


No self control at either end. :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

5 point zinger for Huck.



Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> all of the places Sarah Palin chose not to get hers. Remember how totally uninformed she was and still is? Sure it is not cheap to become well informed but it has great value for us. The Humane Society loves us because we keep them well supplied with Cage papers.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And my guess is that you don't exaggerate the problems in order to try to make a point. What's that called?



Huckleberry said:


> RUKnitting
> big Cities have lots of competition. Could that be the difference? We NEVER had postal problems, not even in the worst weather.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Al,the repubs have nothing but idiots in their ranks. Their party is like the guy you see falling off a tall building and grasping at air becase there is nothing else there.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Great hat, Patty!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, that used to be something dug up by investigators investigators rather than PR department. They must be trying to reorganize.



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> admiring Jesse Helms, Ted Cruz keep at it, we love you for it. Are the right Wingers trying to top each other to see who is the most stupid? They seem to have a strange Race going. Publicity at any price. Got to love it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure Boehner is very careful not to dilute his martinis.



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> why not, he is as nutty as the rest of them. Might as well join the League of Idiots and become their leader. Wonnerful, wonnerful, wonnerful. Boehner should be crying in his Martinis every day.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry CB. I didn't intend to insult you. I'm the first to admit that my sense of humor amuses me at odd times.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Dame I didn't attack anyone. I just wanted to know where Ingried got her news. I never see any news reports just opinions. Why would you make fun of me for asking an honest question? Why are you soiling your pants at that?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Told ya!  Did you honestly expect a coherent answer to your question from her?


Never will happen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No self control at either end. :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sorry CB. I didn't intend to insult you. I'm the first to admit that my sense of humor amuses me at odd times.


Thanks. I am trying get along on the play ground.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. I am trying get along on the play ground.


Good morning CB; I notice you have not gotten an answer from Huckleberry about why I'm going to hell, as she claimed, solely because I have a difference of opinion on a topic.

Huckleberry posts nothing but insults and hate and never worthwhile info, facts or justification to her rants. Nor will she ever answer a question to anyone with whom she disagrees.

She participates on these threads to post her hate exclusively.

It is easy and why I simply ignore the type of deplorable and pathetic person who does as she does.

Don't waste your time with them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good morning CB; I notice you have not gotten an answer from Huckleberry about why I'm going to hell as she claimed solely because I have a difference of opinion on a topic.
> 
> Huckleberry posts nothing but insults and hate and never worthwhile info, facts or justification to her rants. Nor will she ever answer a question to anyone with whom she disagrees.
> 
> ...


Deplorable and pathetic - perfect description! Thank you KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi LL,

Enjoy this beautiful day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi LL,
> 
> Enjoy this beautiful day!


KPG,

Thank you! Same to you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> KPG supporting the KGB? Now that makes you a wonderful Citizen, not American however. Had anyone of us said what you are saying about Putin we would be called Marxists, Fascists, Socialists, Communists. It is obvious however that what Putin really said escaped you. Everything you accused many of us of you now revealed as being. Nice going. Keep posting. Always knew that your constant Bible quoting is actually a screen to hide the real you behind.


Do you ever need a class in reading comprehension. Where does KPG say she supports Putin? From your rambling it is plain to see you have no clue what you are actually criticizing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Do you ever need a class in reading comprehension. Where does KPG say she supports Putin? From your rambling it is plain to see you have no clue what you are actually criticizing.


Never does have a clue. And not a clue as how to be civilized and treat people. He/she/it must live in a state of hate and anger. Alienated from society, for sure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> RU Knitting,
> 
> I cannot believe the gov't will be in charge of our health. I hope people rise up and do something to have Obamacare go away.


I think the Republicans should just leave Obamacare alone. At this point, the law will destroy itself once implemented fully. The hushed cry from many Democrats is why did we pass this bill without reading it? Or, I didn't know this would happen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> admiring Jesse Helms, Ted Cruz keep at it, we love you for it. Are the right Wingers trying to top each other to see who is the most stupid? They seem to have a strange Race going. Publicity at any price.  Got to love it.


The most stupid award, by far, goes to the democrats who voted for Obama. Who needs a leader that ruins the lives of his supporters and sets their economic progress back decades? His policies cause poverty, but his followers are blind to that fact. Income redistribution, high taxes, outrageous spending, big unions, and big government have caused poverty in every nation the have ever been tried. These policies always hurt the masses. This is proving true in the US as well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think the Republicans should just leave Obamacare alone. At this point, the law will destroy itself once implemented fully. The hushed cry from many Democrats is why did we pass this bill without reading it? Or, I didn't know this would happen.


Let's hope it does destroy itself!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The most stupid award, by far, goes to the democrats who voted for Obama. Who needs a leader that ruins the lives of his supporters and sets their economic progress back decades? His policies cause poverty, but his followers are blind to that fact. Income redistribution, high taxes, outrageous spending, big unions, and big government have caused poverty in every nation the have ever been tried. These policies always hurt the masses. This is proving true in the US as well.


I just heard a report today that Obama's policies to redistribute wealth has actually hurt the poor and middle classes ten-fold and instead distributed more wealth to the top 1% of all Americans.

Even the President of the workers' union and Hoffa now acknowledge the negative impact of ObamaCare alone. Only problem is that these 'wise'guys are two years late to the party.

In summary, with a non-existent economy, a loss in home values and no money in circulation along with no jobs, more and more of the Fed's printed money is forced into the hands of banks (and ultimately Wall Street).

Banks don't lend as consumers cannot meet their obligations or qualify for loans (no jobs/no income) so the banks invest it instead for their own interests, thereby drowning the markets in cash. That makes more money for investors and those involved in Wall Street. Hence, Obama's social welfare policies * are * making the poor more poor and the wealthy more wealthy.

Low-information folks burdened and drastically hurt themselves by voting for and supporting Obama and his policies.

Its all coming home to roost.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just heard a report today that Obama's policies to redistribute wealth has actually hurt the poor and middle classes ten-fold and instead distributed more wealth to the top 1% of all Americans.
> 
> Even the President of the workers' union and Hoffa now acknowledge the negative impact of ObamaCare alone. Only problem is that these 'wise'guys are two years late to the party.
> 
> ...


Congress enacts the laws. Low-information folks who vote against their own best interests because they listen to the republican propaganda machine need to wake up. We have a do-nothing Congress, particularly the radicals in the repub party, who have not earned a dime of their salaries since they've been there, obstructing and posturing through their terms. I resent my tax dollar going to this bunch of crazies. Wasting money to repeal Obamacare 41 times? How stupid is that? Where are their creative ideas to put our country in gear to progress? They don't have any and they're in love with REgressive ideas.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I just heard a report today that Obama's policies to redistribute wealth has actually hurt the poor and middle classes ten-fold and instead distributed more wealth to the top 1% of all Americans.
> 
> Even the President of the workers' union and Hoffa now acknowledge the negative impact of ObamaCare alone. Only problem is that these 'wise'guys are two years late to the party.
> 
> ...


He is surely the worst president ever. He should not have been elected. The poor and needy thought their train had arrived. Serves them right. Obamacare must end.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The most stupid award, by far, goes to the democrats who voted for Obama. Who needs a leader that ruins the lives of his supporters and sets their economic progress back decades? His policies cause poverty, but his followers are blind to that fact. Income redistribution, high taxes, outrageous spending, big unions, and big government have caused poverty in every nation the have ever been tried. These policies always hurt the masses. This is proving true in the US as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> re Huckleberry: Do you ever need a class in reading comprehension. Where does KPG say she supports Putin? From your rambling it is plain to see you have no clue what you are actually criticizing.


 :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> He is surely the worst president ever. He should not have been elected. The poor and needy thought their train had arrived. Serves them right. Obamacare must end.


Those who voted for Obama (mainly those registered in the Democratic Party) got what they deserve. They voted in Obama (twice) and with Obama comes his policies. Obama's policies have ruined this country and mainly the very lives and prosperity of those who voted for him.

Obamacare is not the only policy (became law) that will destroy lives. Obama's lack of economic, foreign policy, energy, social, environmental and moral leadership has deteriorated our country in so many ways that will take decades to reverse if ever.

(see my prior post)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Those who voted for Obama (mainly those registered in the Democratic Party) got what they deserve. They voted in Obama (twice) and with Obama comes his policies. Obama's policies has ruined this country and mainly the very lives and prosperity of those who voted for him.
> 
> Obamacare is the only policy (became law) that will destroy lives. Obama's lack of economic, foreign policy, energy, social, environmental and moral leadership has deteriorated our country in so many ways that will take decades to reverse if ever.
> 
> (see my prior post)


Yes, decades to undo. I hope there is not permanent damage. The people who voted for him really do deserve what they get. He has destroyed lives.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Never does have a clue. And not a clue as how to be civilized and treat people. He/she/it must live in a state of hate and anger. Alienated from society, for sure.


LL
Alienated only from those like your bunch.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, decades to undo. I hope there is not permanent damage. The people who voted for him really do deserve what they get. He has destroyed lives.


Yours is the only one I see that is destroyed, Lucy. I would suggest professional help for your fear and paranoia. Maybe you should stop following Cherf around. It seems to add to your problems.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not so sure about that, Huckleberry, between sequestration and other cutbacks at NIH this Gyno may just find herself out of luck. 
Let me see if I can find the info I was reading.

Bad news first, good news second.

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2013-09/foas-rcc091113.php

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2013-08/asoh-aag081313.php



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> and Government Research Grants will pay her Salary and it won't be pittance either.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

The past five years reflect "an immense failure of economic policy," writes economist Paul Krugman in his New York Times column. And economic policies continue to fail, he stresses.

It's been five years since Lehman Brothers collapsed. A second Great Depression was averted. "But, by any objective standard, U.S. economic policy since Lehman has been an astonishing, horrifying failure," Krugman says. 

Millions of discouraged Americans, he says, have probably dropped permanently out of the labor force, millions of young Americans have probably seen their lifetime career prospects permanently damaged, cuts in public investment have inflicted long-term damage on our infrastructure and our educational system. 

The output gap  the difference between the value of goods and services produced and the potential value  is over $2 trillion. "Thats trillions of dollars of pure waste, which we will never get back," Krugman writes.

The percentage of adult Americans employed dropped from 63 percent to 59 percent and remains stuck there. Only a small part of that is due to an aging population. It's mostly because of failed economic policy. 

Nothing has improved since O's 2008 election. It appears to have worsened for all workers past and present.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I am not so sure about that, Huckleberry, between sequestration and other cutbacks at NIH this Gyno may just find herself out of luck.
> Let me see if I can find the info I was reading.
> 
> Bad news first, good news second.
> ...


jelun2
Thank you very much for the valuable information. Wonder if she would be going into a situation with an uncertain future. If that is the case she must be leaving a poorly functioning private practice. Perhaps she refused to prescribe Birth Control etc. and could not attract young sexually active patients and her patient load dwindled.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> The past five years reflect "an immense failure of economic policy," writes economist Paul Krugman in his New York Times column. And economic policies continue to fail, he stresses.
> 
> It's been five years since Lehman Brothers collapsed. A second Great Depression was averted. "But, by any objective standard, U.S. economic policy since Lehman has been an astonishing, horrifying failure," Krugman says.
> 
> ...


Hi Momeee - good to hear from you again! Hope you are doing well (or at least as well as one can in this pitiful Obama-induced economy). :-D


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Momeee
What is the date on the Krugman column please?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Momeee - good to hear from you again! Hope you are doing well (or at least as well as one can in this pitiful Obama-induced economy). :-D


Thank you. All is well with me and mine. However, it is distressing to see how difficult it has become for the working poor in my area whose hours have been cut, or jobs eliminated. People who need help can't get it and many are being forced to take less-than desirable, yet more expensive health insurance. The Mission, food banks and other sources of support for the needy are all hurting. And they all point to just one cause...our leader and his do-nothing administration (notice that I didn't blame only one political party?).


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

@ alcameron
I believe it is within the past week.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> @ alcameron
> I believe it is within the past week.


Pub Sept 5, 2013

And here,s the whole column, so you can see that he doesn't blame Obama for,the whole mess.

Years of Tragic Waste

In a few days, well reach the fifth anniversary of the fall of Lehman Brothers  the moment when a recession, which was bad enough, turned into something much scarier. Suddenly, we were looking at the real possibility of economic catastrophe.

And the catastrophe came.

Wait, you say, what catastrophe? Werent people warning about a second Great Depression? And that didnt happen, did it? Yes, they were, and no, it didnt  although the Greeks, the Spaniards, and others might not agree about that second point. The important thing, however, is to realize that there are degrees of disaster, that you can have an immense failure of economic policy that falls short of producing total collapse. And the failure of policy these past five years has, in fact, been immense.

Some of that immensity can be measured in dollars and cents. Reasonable measures of the output gap over the past five years  the difference between the value of goods and services America could and should have produced and what it actually produced  run well over $2 trillion. Thats trillions of dollars of pure waste, which we will never get back.

Behind that financial waste lies an even more tragic waste of human potential. Before the financial crisis, 63 percent of adult Americans were employed; that number quickly plunged to less than 59 percent, and there it remains.

How did that happen? It wasnt a mass outbreak of laziness, and right-wing claims that jobless Americans arent trying hard enough to find work because theyre living high on food stamps and unemployment benefits should be treated with the contempt they deserve. A bit of the decline in employment can be attributed to an aging population, but the rest reflects, as I said, an immense failure of economic policy.

Set aside the politics for a moment, and ask what the past five years would have looked like if the U.S. government had actually been able and willing to do what textbook macroeconomics says it should have done  namely, make a big enough push for job creation to offset the effects of the financial crunch and the housing bust, postponing fiscal austerity and tax increases until the private sector was ready to take up the slack. Ive done a back-of-the-envelope calculation of what such a program would have entailed: It would have been about three times as big as the stimulus we actually got, and would have been much more focused on spending rather than tax cuts.

Would such a policy have worked? All the evidence of the past five years says yes. The Obama stimulus, inadequate as it was, stopped the economys plunge in 2009. Europes experiment in anti-stimulus  the harsh spending cuts imposed on debtor nations  didnt produce the promised surge in private-sector confidence. Instead, it produced severe economic contraction, just as textbook economics predicted. Government spending on job creation would, indeed, have created jobs.

But wouldnt the kind of spending program Im suggesting have meant more debt? Yes  according to my rough calculation, at this point federal debt held by the public would have been about $1 trillion more than it actually is. But alarmist warnings about the dangers of modestly higher debt have proved false. Meanwhile, the economy would also have been stronger, so that the ratio of debt to G.D.P.  the usual measure of a countrys fiscal position  would have been only a few points higher. Does anyone seriously think that this difference would have provoked a fiscal crisis?

And, on the other side of the ledger, we would be a richer nation, with a brighter future  not a nation where millions of discouraged Americans have probably dropped permanently out of the labor force, where millions of young Americans have probably seen their lifetime career prospects permanently damaged, where cuts in public investment have inflicted long-term damage on our infrastructure and our educational system.

Look, I know that as a political matter an adequate job-creation program was never a real possibility. And its not just the politicians who fell short: Many economists, instead of pointing the way toward a solution of the jobs crisis, became part of the problem, fueling exaggerated fears of inflation and debt.

Still, I think its important to realize how badly policy failed and continues to fail. Right now, Washington seems divided between Republicans who denounce any kind of government action  who insist that all the policies and programs that mitigated the crisis actually made it worse  and Obama loyalists who insist that they did a great job because the world didnt totally melt down.

Obviously, the Obama people are less wrong than the Republicans. But, by any objective standard, U.S. economic policy since Lehman has been an astonishing, horrifying failure.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Pub Sept 5, 2013
> 
> And here,s the whole column, so you can see that he doesn't blame Obama for,the whole mess.
> 
> ...


I edited for the sake of space in close repetition. You are correct, he doesn't directly blame O (this is in the NYT for heavens sake!), but considering the campaign promises of O, both in 2008 and 2012, the Americans who supported him deserved better. Too bad he didn't remember President Truman's quote "The buck stops here".


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Thank you. All is well with me and mine. However, it is distressing to see how difficult it has become for the working poor in my area whose hours have been cut, or jobs eliminated. People who need help can't get it and many are being forced to take less-than desirable, yet more expensive health insurance. The Mission, food banks and other sources of support for the needy are all hurting. And they all point to just one cause...our leader and his do-nothing administration (notice that I didn't blame only one political party?).


Yes, sounds like the same for those I encounter. My family, friends and acquaintances are well and all working and remain blessed. However, I see the closed businesses, depressed home values around the states and country and speak to many who continue to worry paycheck-to-paycheck if they are fortunate enough to have one.

Jobs and less, yet more expensive healthcare, remain the priorities at town meetings and in discussions with no relief from this Administration in sight or expected.

I'm sure by next week Syria will be talked down so as to cover Obama's weakness and dismal failure in handling that issue while being usurped by Putin. We'll soon hear only about jobs and energy or trains throughout the US again I guess.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> I edited for the sake of space in close repetition.


Next time please don't!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Or, Huck, she could be sick of dealing with difficult patients and need a change.



Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> Thank you very much for the valuable information. Wonder if she would be going into a situation with an uncertain future. If that is the case she must be leaving a poorly functioning private practice. Perhaps she refused to prescribe Birth Control etc. and could not attract young sexually active patients and her patient load dwindled.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> I edited for the sake of space in close repetition. You are correct, he doesn't directly blame O (this is in the NYT for heavens sake!), but considering the campaign promises of O, both in 2008 and 2012, the Americans who supported him deserved better. Too bad he didn't remember President Truman's quote "The buck stops here".


He actually did say the economic policies over the past five years are to be blamed and are an 'astonishing and horrifying failure!" (all 5 years were on Obama's tenure and watch).

Seeing Alcameron persistently insists that the Republicans have done 'nothing' these past five years, and seeing that the President for the past five years was Obama, I contend the blame *was *squarely placed on Obama's and his Administration's shoulders.

After all, nothing was passed except by the Democrat President by mostly Executive Orders as the Republicans refused to pass any offered legislation as not appropriate for our Nation.

As far as the Democratically controlled Senate - we all know how much they have done for our Nation these past five years under Harry's leadership; = nothing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> I edited for the sake of space in close repetition. You are correct, he doesn't directly blame O (this is in the NYT for heavens sake!), but considering the campaign promises of O, both in 2008 and 2012, the Americans who supported him deserved better. Too bad he didn't remember President Truman's quote "The buck stops here".


The government has been at a republican induced and perpetuated standstill thanks to the radical right Congressmen. The government is unable to function and Congress is wasting my money and yours in accepting their salaries. This House has chosen to waste time trying to repeal Obamacare 41 times!! They haven't brought up one piece of legislation that both sides of the aisle can even look at. Don't you think there are people to blame besides Obama? What would you have Obama do?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He did say the economic policies over the past five years are to be blamed. Seeing Alcameron persistently insists that the Republicans have done 'nothing' these past five years, and seeing that the President for the past five years was Obama, I would assume the blame was squarely placed on Obama's and his Administration's shoulders.
> 
> After all, nothing was passed except by the Democrat President by mostly Executive Orders as the Republicans refused to pass any offered legislation as not appropriate for our Nation.
> 
> As far as the Democratically controlled Senate - we all know how much they have done for our Nation these past five years under Harry's leadership; = nothing.


You're an educated person. Tell me what Obama could have done to give a boost to the economy. Krugman did not place the blame directly on Obama, did he?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

They could say that they would like to see him impose more executive orders, but on the other hand, they would be waiting with a rope if he did. He can't do anything right in their eyes, al. When we sent a few planes over Libya, the were up in arms because he didn't get permission from Congress to do it. Now he asked Congress to vote on Syria and they are griping because he did go to Congress. Damned if he does and damned if he doesn't in their eyes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

P.S. touching on another topic:
Why do you think Putin wrote to the NYT? Why are some Obamahaters giving credit to Putin? Do you think the Russian newspapers would publish a letter from our President? Isn't the piece from Putin just a teeny tiny bit hypocritical? What kind of patriotism is shown by those on the right if they cannot support our president in foreign policy? Why is Michelle Bachmann running around Egypt spouting her foolishness? Do you see any lies in the piece by Putin?
And on I could go . . .
No answers necessary or sought . . . .


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Americans should be trying to look for common ground instead of fighting. And Congress should be trying to "promote the common good."

Time to prepare dinner.
TBBC


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> And everyone of the 41 bills stayed on Harry's desk. He would not even put one up for discussion or for amendments. So Harry is the *Do Nothing*.


Why would they discuss it? There weren't any new proposals, they were just repeals. If I'm wrong about that, let me know.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The *same* 41 bills to repeal the ACA which isn't going to happen. Reid is right not to waste any more time and money on it.


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The *same* 41 bills to repeal the ACA which isn't going to happen. Reid is right not to waste any more time and money on it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> I edited for the sake of space in close repetition. You are correct, he doesn't directly blame O (this is in the NYT for heavens sake!), but considering the campaign promises of O, both in 2008 and 2012, the Americans who supported him deserved better. Too bad he didn't remember President Truman's quote "The buck stops here".


momee
if the Republicans had been doing ANY work in the past 5 years, the Economy would be in MUCH better shape. When half of the Goverment disfunctions, what can one expect! It is the fact that we as a Nation are doing better than anyone expected that gets the Republicans so angry. They hoped that all the sxxx they handed President Obama would crush him. Well, he brilliantly managed each and every problem in the best way possible WITHOUT any help from any Republicans. President Obama has my respect and that of the many people I associate with.


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

It looks to me that you will condemn any democrat for any reason true or false.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So all Harry has done is waste time. What has he accomplished?


joeysomma
you should be more than ashamed of your Republicans in Congress. They have taken OUR money and wasted it on a now almost 5 year vacation - WELFARE UNLIMITED. Just think how many children that could feed and how many homeless it could shelter and how many ill it could treat. Have you People no shame?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

momeee said:


> Thank you. All is well with me and mine. However, it is distressing to see how difficult it has become for the working poor in my area whose hours have been cut, or jobs eliminated. People who need help can't get it and many are being forced to take less-than desirable, yet more expensive health insurance. The Mission, food banks and other sources of support for the needy are all hurting. And they all point to just one cause...our leader and his do-nothing administration (notice that I didn't blame only one political party?).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, sounds like the same for those I encounter. My family, friends and acquaintances are well and all working and remain blessed. However, I see the closed businesses, depressed home values around the states and country and speak to many who continue to worry paycheck-to-paycheck if they are fortunate enough to have one.
> 
> Jobs and less, yet more expensive healthcare, remain the priorities at town meetings and in discussions with no relief from this Administration in sight or expected.
> 
> I'm sure by next week Syria will be talked down so as to cover Obama's weakness and dismal failure in handling that issue while being usurped by Putin. We'll soon hear only about jobs and energy or trains throughout the US again I guess.


knitpresenfits
your admiration for Putin is remarkable. Again if that came from any of us we would be marked as Marxists, Fascists, Socialists and Communists. What kind of an American are you?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Or, Huck, she could be sick of dealing with difficult patients and need a change.


jelun2
I congratulate you for being sooooooo observant. Quite sure you hit the bullseye.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He actually did say the economic policies over the past five years are to be blamed and are an 'astonishing and horrifying failure!" (all 5 years were on Obama's tenure and watch).
> 
> Seeing Alcameron persistently insists that the Republicans have done 'nothing' these past five years, and seeing that the President for the past five years was Obama, I contend the blame *was *squarely placed on Obama's and his Administration's shoulders.
> 
> ...


KPG
tend to your business affairs. Rumor has it that it needs attention.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> They could say that they would like to see him impose more executive orders, but on the other hand, they would be waiting with a rope if he did. He can't do anything right in their eyes, al. When we sent a few planes over Libya, the were up in arms because he didn't get permission from Congress to do it. Now he asked Congress to vote on Syria and they are griping because he did go to Congress. Damned if he does and damned if he doesn't in their eyes.


Bratty Patty
fortunately plenty of books will be written for years to come to keep exposing the dastardly behavior of the Republicans towards this President because of his Race. I am looking forward for the GOP the reap its deserved rewards for what they have and have not done for 8 years. It all will be to the benefit of the Democrats and whatever new Party will come up. It won't be a Republican one as we have known it in the past, which was quite decent, because the religious Right has hijacked it to its destruction. Actually a very shame.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My question was: What has Harry accomplished? I guess either you don't know or nothing was accomplished.


joeysomma
Mr. Reid did everything in his power in spite of the constant opposition.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My question was: What has Harry accomplished? I guess either you don't know or nothing was accomplished.


Harry can't enact any legislation if there is no legislation written by the lower house to enact. Boehner said , "we should not be writing laws, we should be repealing laws". Brilliant, but hardly unexpected from the drunk. I agree with Huck. We are paying for their 5 year vacation.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So all Harry has done is waste time. What has he accomplished?


Whether or not he is the Senate Majority Leader, Harry Reid also Senator for the state of Nevada. He works for *them*. Google and see what he has accomplished.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My question was: What has Harry accomplished? I guess either you don't know or nothing was accomplished.


She cannot answer any question; she is incapable as evidenced in thousands of posts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She cannot answer any question; she is incapable as evidenced in thousands of posts.


Running back here with your tail between your legs, Cherf? Looks like a couple of newbies kicked your butt and rightfully so!
I gave joey the option of looking Harry's accomplishements up for herself. She knows how to google.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Harry can't enact any legislation if there is no legislation written by the lower house to enact. Boehner said , "we should not be writing laws, we should be repealing laws". Brilliant, but hardly unexpected from the drunk. I agree with Huck. We are paying for their 5 year vacation.


I suggest you educate yourself and learn how new legislation (bills & resolutions) are introduced and enacted to become acts and laws.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I suggest you educate yourself and learn how new legislation (bills & resolutions) are introduced and enacted to become acts and laws.


I am educated thank you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Since he is representing Nevada in the Federal government, he should be doing something in Washington. So what has he accomplished while in Washington? or he is wasting Nevada's money.


Nevadans care about what Harry Reid can do for Nevadans.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Since he is representing Nevada in the Federal government, he should be doing something in Washington. So what has he accomplished while in Washington? or he is wasting Nevada's money.
> 
> Such a simple question. But no answers, I guess he has done nothing.
> If he has done so much for Nevada I would think you would copy and paste a whole page.


Copy and paste is not my forte.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am educated thank you.


Well, it is obvious you have no idea how bills are introduced and become a law or act. Hence, there is no credibility in your posts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, it is obvious you have no idea how bills are introduced and become a law or act.


Give it up, Cherf.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> So you don't know! I do believe you can read and type.


Same story, different page. Attack, insult and name-call with no content or intelligent discussion.

She follows us everywhere to any thread where we post to do nothing but try to incite us.

Hence, why I ignore reading or responding to the majority of her posts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So you don't know! I do believe you can read and type.


Yes, Joey, I can read and type. But you can google it faster, can't you? Can you read? I believe you can.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Same story, different page. Attack, insult and name-call with no content or intelligent discussion.
> 
> She follows us everywhere to any thread where we post to do nothing but try to incite us.
> 
> Hence, why I ignore reading or responding to the majority of her posts.


I should only be so lucky to have you not respond at all to my posts. I do not follow you, you have been trolling us since you have rejoined KP. I don't have to prove it. The proof is in the threads, Cherf.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> All you are telling me is that either you are too lazy to look it up or you don't know how or Harry has done nothing.
> 
> Now I will give it up since Harry has done NOTHING so why should I keep trying.


That is exactly why I didn't bother to take the time to read and type. It would have made no difference to you. Your closed mind is made up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> All you are telling me is that either you are too lazy to look it up or you don't know how or Harry has done nothing.
> 
> Now I will give it up since Harry has done NOTHING so why should I keep trying.


She knows Harry has no accomplishments. Hence, why she challenges you to look them up. If you did, you'd find an empty page. That would be an embarrassment to BrattyPatty, so she'll blame you instead for not doing your own research. Then she'll drop the topic so you cannot pursue her further. Of course, she'll then disappear from the thread. (as she just did!) I've seen this same MO again and again.

Bratty doesn't even know who can introduce a bill. She posted Harry can only act on what it presented to him by the House Speaker.

Lacking knowledge of the political process to create legislation certainly disqualifies her from being able to point out a person's accomplishments wouldn't you say?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Whether or not he is the Senate Majority Leader, Harry Reid also Senator for the state of Nevada. He works for *them*. Google and see what he has accomplished.


Bratty Patty
why are they always asking us to do their homework? Lazy Bums.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I suggest you educate yourself and learn how new legislation (bills & resolutions) are introduced and enacted to become acts and laws.


KPG
say what? You are asking us to become educated, kidding right?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Since he is representing Nevada in the Federal government, he should be doing something in Washington. So what has he accomplished while in Washington? or he is wasting Nevada's money.
> 
> Such a simple question. But no answers, I guess he has done nothing.
> If he has done so much for Nevada I would think you would copy and paste a whole page.


joysomma
darn get off the pot, you spent enough time on it. Get busy to do your own homework.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> why are they always asking us to do their homework? Lazy Bums.


It's a power thing--they'll manipulate you into producing the evidence, then take great delight in tearing it to bits (just as the "birthers" discounted every birth certificate they got Obama to produce).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's a power thing--they'll manipulate you into producing the evidence, then take great delight in tearing it to bits (just as the "birthers" discounted every birth certificate they got Obama to produce).


How many did he produce?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How many did he produce?


Why don't you Google it and find out?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why don't you Google it and find out?


I don't care. I just thought you had a number .


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, sounds like the same for those I encounter. My family, friends and acquaintances are well and all working and remain blessed. However, I see the closed businesses, depressed home values around the states and country and speak to many who continue to worry paycheck-to-paycheck if they are fortunate enough to have one.
> 
> Jobs and less, yet more expensive healthcare, remain the priorities at town meetings and in discussions with no relief from this Administration in sight or expected.
> 
> I'm sure by next week Syria will be talked down so as to cover Obama's weakness and dismal failure in handling that issue while being usurped by Putin. We'll soon hear only about jobs and energy or trains throughout the US again I guess.


It is so unfortunate that O's actions, statements,etc. left the door open for Putin to try to swoop in and displace our country's position. I would not want to think that we needed to rely on him for world peace, democracy, or moral leadership in the world situation. At the same time I do not want to think of us expending any American lives or resources in Syria. I do believe it will be a never-ending disaster for all. There are enough problems and situations here that need attention and resources.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He actually did say the economic policies over the past five years are to be blamed and are an 'astonishing and horrifying failure!" (all 5 years were on Obama's tenure and watch).
> 
> Seeing Alcameron persistently insists that the Republicans have done 'nothing' these past five years, and seeing that the President for the past five years was Obama, I contend the blame *was *squarely placed on Obama's and his Administration's shoulders.
> 
> ...


Didn't O have Dem. support in House and Senate when 1st elected? And he still failed to keep any of his big campaign promises. Actions do speak louder than words in this situation.

...a little walk down memory lane for the revisionists:

6 Ways That Romney Was Right All Along

Russia is our "number one geopolitical foe."
1. Romney's warning that Russia is a threat was mocked by Democrats during last year's elections. Obama retorted that the "Cold War's been over for twenty years" and "the 1980s...(want) their foreign policy back." Less than a year later, Russia has defied U.S. policies multiple times and is now threatening retaliation should our military attack Syria. (The Atlantic Wire)

2. On Mali: What were seeing is a pretty dramatic reversal in the kind of hopes we had for that region. 
Last year, when Romney called attention to the rise of terrorists and insurgents in northern Mali, the comments were largely ignored by Americans, who doubted that the country would ever be a threat. However, just three months later, we found ourselves supporting France in a war to protect Mali's American-trained army. (Human Events)

3. Obamacare was (a) bad law yesterday, its (a) bad law today. 
Romney spent more time criticizing the Affordable Care Act than any other of Obama's domestic policies. Now that we're even closer to implementation of the law, the majority of Americans agree with Romney (and probably wish they'd listened to him). (ABC News)

4. I pay all the taxes that are legally required and not a dollar more. (...and apparently so does O, except he isn't very generous in his donations - but he does love giving American money, arms and other support to the Middle East). Romney was greatly criticized for utilizing the legal loopholes of the tax code to pay as little as possible. His opponents used this to describe him as greedy and corrupt. However, this data from the Washington Post shows that most Americans would have done the same thing, if they had been in his shoes.

5. Detroit needs a turnaround, not a check.
In a 2008 New York Times op-ed titled "Let Detroit Go Bankrupt," the future presidential candidate argued that the only hope for saving Detroit was for the city to file bankruptcy and restructure. Instead, the Obama administration decided to issue a bail out to the city's top industries. Detroit continued to fall into oblivion, eventually having no other choice but to file bankruptcy after all.

6. There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. Romney's infamous "47%" quip was considered the most laughable quote of the 2012 election. His estimate of the percentage of Americans who don't pay taxes was regarded as "absurd" and extremely high. While many people pay for taxes such as the payroll and sales taxes, many publications later pointed out that the foundation of Romneys quote was mostly correct: about 47% of Americans are not required to pay income taxes each year, and many of those would never vote for someone that would work to reduce currently swelling welfare benefits. Hindsight can be just as haunting as it is rewarding. Mitt Romney supporters are probably experiencing both of these feelings right now, and those who didnt support him are probably kicking themselves. Less than one year after the Republican candidate was defeated by President Obama, many of Romneys predictions are coming true. Most notably, Russia has proved to be not so friendly, and the U.S. government was not able to save Detroit with bail outs.
Romneys former finance director Spencer Zwick described this as a bittersweet vindication for Romney.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> fortunately plenty of books will be written for years to come to keep exposing the dastardly behavior of the Republicans towards this President because of his Race. I am looking forward for the GOP the reap its deserved rewards for what they have and have not done for 8 years. It all will be to the benefit of the Democrats and whatever new Party will come up. It won't be a Republican one as we have known it in the past, which was quite decent, because the religious Right has hijacked it to its destruction. Actually a very shame.


In my opinion your racist comment about the Republicans are not only wrong, but slanderous. If you need Obama's mixed race to become an issue to cover up or justify his bungling of the economy, not only is that desperation in the highest form it is pathetic.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How many did he produce?


Country Bumpkin
go read your Book and read the part about kindness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> In my opinion your racist comment about the Republicans are not only wrong, but slanderous. If you need Obama's mixed race to become an issue to cover up or justify his bungling of the economy, not only is that desperation in the highest form it is pathetic.


lovethelake
remember the pact that McConnell, Gringrich and others made before President Obama even stepped into the White House? Purely racist. What bothers you folks is that a not all white Man is so capable. Oh how you wished otherwise. Your constant attacks on President Obama will never change his place in History which will be extraordinary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> Didn't O have Dem. support in House and Senate when 1st elected? And he still failed to keep any of his big campaign promises. Actions do speak louder than words in this situation.
> 
> ...a little walk down memory lane for the revisionists:
> 
> ...


momeee
Romney lost and Obama won. The majority knew best and we would do it all over again. No regrets.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> It is so unfortunate that O's actions, statements,etc. left the door open for Putin to try to swoop in and displace our country's position. I would not want to think that we needed to rely on him for world peace, democracy, or moral leadership in the world situation. At the same time I do not want to think of us expending any American lives or resources in Syria. I do believe it will be a never-ending disaster for all. There are enough problems and situations here that need attention and resources.


momeee
if anyone has weakend out station in the World, it is the Republicans. They managed to reduce our national rating and may do it again shortly. Now bringing all of Government to a standstill is acceptable to you? Clean your own house before you complain about ours. Ours is quite clean. But then you may accept the fact that the Republicans are on a permanent vacation and on my dime.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> In my opinion your racist comment about the Republicans are not only wrong, but slanderous. If you need Obama's mixed race to become an issue to cover up or justify his bungling of the economy, not only is that desperation in the highest form it is pathetic.


It is pathetic. It is obvious that history will record that Obama was the worst lame president in history. It is ALREADY being written!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is pathetic. It is obvious that history will record that Obama was the worst lame president in history. It is ALREADY being written!


You are correct! It is being shouted everywhere.

ITS OFFICIAL: The Collapse of the Obama Presidency Right Before Our Very Own Eyes
14 September, 2013

In the first year of his second term, the president has failed on virtually every front. He put his prestige on the line to pass federal gun-control legislationand lost. He made climate change a central part of his inaugural addressand nothing has happened. The president went head-to-head with Republicans on sequestrationand he failed. Hes been forced to delay implementation of the employer mandate, a key feature of the Affordable Care Act. ObamaCare is more unpopular than ever, and its turning out to be a train wreck (to quote Democratic Senator Max Baucus) in practice. The most recent jobs report was the worst in a year, with the Obama recovery already qualifying as a historically weak one. Immigration reform is going nowhere. And then theres Syria, which has turned out to be an epic disaster. (To be sure, Mr. Obamas Middle East failures go well beyond Syriabut Syria is the most conspicuous failure right now).
In watching the Obama presidency dissolve before our eyes, there is a cautionary tale to be told. Every presidency falls short of the expectations that the candidate sets. But no man has ever promised more and delivered less than the current occupant of the Oval Office.

All of the extravagant promises and claimsof Yes We Can! and were the ones weve been waiting for; of hope and change and slowing the rise of the oceans; of claiming his candidacy would ring out across this land as a hymn that will heal this nation, repair this world, make this time different than all the restlie in ruin. (Id urge you to watch this short video clip from the 2008 campaign to more fully appreciate the crushing disappointment that results from what Mr. Obama said he would achieve versus what hes been able to achieve.)


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is pathetic. It is obvious that history will record that Obama was the worst lame president in history. It is ALREADY being written!


It is everywhere, even from former supporters.

New WSJ/NBC Poll Confirms What Everyone Knows: Obamas Leadership On The Economy Is Questionable

According To A New WSJ/NBC Poll, The Republican Party Is Gaining A Public-Opinion Edge On Several Key Issues Ahead Of The 2014 Elections, As Americans Question President Barack Obamas Leadership On Syria And Worry About The Countrys Overall Direction. The Republican Party is gaining a public-opinion edge on several key issues ahead of the 2014 elections, as Americans question President Barack Obamas leadership on Syria and worry about the countrys overall direction, a new Wall Street Journal/NBC News poll shows. Republicans are now rated higher than Democrats on handling the economy and foreign policy, and the GOPs lead has strengthened on several other issues, including dealing with the federal deficit and ensuring a strong national defense. (Neil King Jr., Poll Finds Republicans Gain Favor On Key Issues, The Wall Street Journal, 9/13/13)

	Americans Are Feeling Increasingly Pessimistic About The Direction Of The Economy, And A Growing Number Disapprove Of The Way That President Obama Is Handling It. Americans are feeling increasingly pessimistic about the direction of the economy, and a growing number disapprove of the way that President Obama is handling it, according to a new NBC News/Wall Street Journal survey. (Suzy Khimm, Hope? Nope. Poll Shows Gloom On Economy And Obama, MSNBC, 9/13/13)

Just 27% Of Americans Think The Economy Will Improve Over The Next Year, The Lowest Since July 2012, While Nearly Two-Thirds Think The Country Is On The Wrong Track. Just 27% of Americans think the economy will improve over the next year, the lowest since July 2012, while nearly two-thirds think the country is on the wrong track. The public tilt on several issues in favor of the GOP, particularly among independents, comes as Mr. Obamas own job-approval rating has hovered around 45% for three months, a tenuous place for a president trying to build support for likely battles with Congress over possible military action in Syria, a proposed overhaul of immigration law and the budget. (Neil King Jr., Poll Finds Republicans Gain Favor On Key Issues, The Wall Street Journal, 9/13/13)

	Americans Are Also Becoming More Disenchanted With The President Over The Issue: 52% Disapprove Of The Way That Obama Is Handling The Economy. Americans are also becoming more disenchanted with the president over the issue: 52% disapprove of the way that Obama is handling the economy the highest level since August 2012while 45% approve of his job handling it. (Suzy Khimm, Hope? Nope. Poll Shows Gloom On Economy And Obama, MSNBC, 9/13/13)

Only 29% Those Who Identified As Poor And Working-Class Say Its Likely Theyll Be Middle-Class In The Next Five To Seven Years. Low-income Americans, moreover, arent feeling encouraged about their prospects of reaching the middle class. Only 29% those who identified as poor and working-class say its likely theyll be middle-class in the next five to seven years. Meanwhile, 43% of those who currently identify as middle-class say it will be very, fairly, or somewhat likely that they will fall out of the middle-class over the next several years. (Suzy Khimm, Hope? Nope. Poll Shows Gloom On Economy And Obama, MSNBC, 9/13/13)

Americans Are More Likely To Believe The GOP Is Better At Dealing With The Economy Than Democrats By A 33% To 29% Margin, Reversing Their Views From February 2013. At the same time, Republicans are gaining ground on some major issues. Americans are more likely to believe the GOP is better at dealing with the economy than Democrats by a 33% to 29% margin, reversing their views from February 2013. (Suzy Khimm, Hope? Nope. Poll Shows Gloom On Economy And Obama, MSNBC, 9/13/13)

	Theyre Also Feeling More Positively About Republicans Approach Towards Reducing The Deficit, Ensuring A Strong National Defense, And Dealing With Health Care. (Suzy Khimm, Hope? Nope. Poll Shows Gloom On Economy And Obama, MSNBC, 9/13/13)


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is pathetic. It is obvious that history will record that Obama was the worst lame president in history. It is ALREADY being written!


...and another one bites the dust. Wasn't this union a big financial donor and therefore received a waver?

White House Scrambles to Silence AFL-CIO Obamacare Criticism

According to Breitbart White House officials, including top Obama adviser Valerie Jarrett, were on hand at this weeks AFL-CIO convention to pressure union leaders not to voice their growing angst with Obamacare in the form of a strongly worded resolution blasting the presidents government healthcare overhaul. The AFL-CIO approved the resolution despite the Obama Administrations urgings.

The nations largest labor federation is going on the record for the very first time that Obamacare will be bad medicine for its union members, reported MSNBCs Brian Schactman. The resolution says costs will skyrocket for insurance plans that are jointly run by unions and smaller companies, leaving workers no choice but to drop coverage.

Union leaders say they received White House calls to stop the anti-Obamacare resolution.

My understanding is that they [Obama Administration] would have preferred that no resolution be brought to the floor, International Association of Fire Fighters President Harold Schaitberger said. I know there have been phone calls to several leaders, particularly those directly involved in development of the resolution.

Schaitberger added: If its good enough for Congress to point out shortcomings, it certainly ought to be good enough for the labor movement to do it without some fear of retribution.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

momeee said:


> You are correct! It is being shouted everywhere.
> 
> ITS OFFICIAL: The Collapse of the Obama Presidency Right Before Our Very Own Eyes
> 14 September, 2013
> ...


Thank you for this important information! The repubs got a bad rap because they fought the bad policies of Obama. They should be applauded for standing their ground for what is right.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

momeee said:


> It is everywhere, even from former supporters.
> 
> New WSJ/NBC Poll Confirms What Everyone Knows: Obamas Leadership On The Economy Is Questionable
> 
> ...


Great! Obama blamed the repubs for everything. They should be praised for holding out and not going along with his terrible policies. Good for them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

momeee said:


> ...and another one bites the dust. Wasn't this union a big financial donor and therefore received a waver?
> 
> White House Scrambles to Silence AFL-CIO Obamacare Criticism
> 
> ...


Let the world shout how bad our president is!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Americans should be trying to look for common ground instead of fighting. And Congress should be trying to "promote the common good."
> 
> Time to prepare dinner.
> TBBC


Good advice. I 'd like to add one more...they should carefully examine where we are spending our resources?

Why wasn't this more widely reported? These are not people who should get our arms, money, and other support.
Media blackout: Syrian rebels gang raped, executed 15-year-old girl

Last month, Syriareport.net reported that a group of so-called Syrian rebels kidnapped a Christian teenager in Al-Qusayr and repeatedly raped her for the next several days.
Elements of Jabhat al-Nusra (Syrian Al Qaeda)al and the Free Syrian Army (FSA) reportedly took part in the atrocity.
Once abducted, the girl identified only as Miriam, was forced into a temporary marriage with the commander of Jabhat al-Nusra and raped. He then renounced their marriage, only to pass her onto another militant for the same treatment.

One after another, a total of fifteen Islamist rebels married the young girl, raped her and renounced the marriage, a process which continued for more than two weeks.

After all had their way with her, the girl was executed.
To date, Syrian Report and the Modern Tokyo Times are the only news outlets to report this story.

In April, Sheikh Yasir al-Ajlawni issued a fatwa ordering Syrian rebels to capture and have sex with all non-Sunni women.

Human Events reporter Raymond Ibrahim wrote:
The sheikh used Islams legitimate Arabic term for these hapless, non-Muslim women, melk al-yamin, a phrase that appears in Islams sacred book, the Koran, and which is simply a reference to non-Muslim sex-slaves. For example, Koran 4:3 commands Muslim men to Marry such women as seem good to you, two and three and four or what your right hands possess. Islams ulema, or scholars, are unanimously agreed that what your right hands possess is, according to Islamic law, simply a sex-slave. Linguistic evidence further suggests that she is seen more as an animal or a possession than a humanhence this inhuman fatwa.

In April, UN Secretary General on Sexual Violence Zainab Hawa Bangura told the UN Security Council of another deadly rape carried out by members of the FSA

Bangura said: The girl was raped, and then killed. Her body was thrown in front of her house.

Of course, Jabhat al-Nusra and the FSA are supported by President Obama as well as by some members of Congress.
In May, Sen. John McCain went to Syria and met with the leadership of the FSA, promising them more support via the American taxpayer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> say what? You are asking us to become educated, kidding right?


No, I'm not kidding. Yet, you'll resist ever becoming so. Your loss.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Didn't O have Dem. support in House and Senate when 1st elected? And he still failed to keep any of his big campaign promises. Actions do speak louder than words in this situation.
> 
> ...a little walk down memory lane for the revisionists:
> 
> ...


You are so correct. Obama had over two years to get anything done as he controlled Congress and the White House. He did nothing. Since then, he has accomplished, no dictated, only detrimental policies and havoc for our Nation with his inability to lead even though he wields and rules with his veto pen. His only accomplishments have been forced through by Executive privilege as even his own party refuses to work to support his policies through legislation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> In my opinion your racist comment about the Republicans are not only wrong, but slanderous. If you need Obama's mixed race to become an issue to cover up or justify his bungling of the economy, not only is that desperation in the highest form it is pathetic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It is pathetic. It is obvious that history will record that Obama was the worst lame president in history. It is ALREADY being written!


Obama is writing his own history, except Putin is his ghost writer presently!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obama is writing his own history, except Putin is his ghost writer presently!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> You are correct! It is being shouted everywhere.
> 
> ITS OFFICIAL: The Collapse of the Obama Presidency Right Before Our Very Own Eyes
> 14 September, 2013
> ...


Isn't Gitmo still open for business? I do believe that was Obama's first ever campaign promise - to close it day one as President.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't Gitmo still open for business? I do believe that was Obama's first ever campaign promise - to close it day one as President.


Can't count his failures. Too many. How many days left till he's gone?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, I'm not kidding. Yet, you'll resist ever becoming so. Your loss.


KPG
I am desperately trying to learn something from you and you fail to supply any material. Where is Heaven and Hell other than in your imagination? Would love to take a trip there to check it out.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> remember the pact that McConnell, Gringrich and others made before President Obama even stepped into the White House? Purely racist. What bothers you folks is that a not all white Man is so capable. Oh how you wished otherwise. Your constant attacks on President Obama will never change his place in History which will be extraordinary.


Again with the racist remarks. The disagreements and the opposition to Obama's policies is because I do not agree with the ones I comment on and explain why. It appears that you are focused on race and not policies. It appears that you justify poor leadership (aka leading from behind), Putin needing to save Obama's butt, lack of job participation/jobs, allowing the murders in Benghazi...... because he is 'black'.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't Gitmo still open for business? I do believe that was Obama's first ever campaign promise - to close it day one as President.


KPG
many Prisoners have been released and we are looking to find a place for the rest of them - perhaps your backyard will do, mine is not acceptable. Why don't you volunteer your space.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Again with the racist remarks. The disagreements and the opposition to Obama's policies is because I do not agree with the ones I comment on and explain why. It appears that you are focused on race and not policies. It appears that you justify poor leadership (aka leading from behind), Putin needing to save Obama's butt, lack of job participation/jobs, allowing the murders in Benghazi...... because he is 'black'.


lovethelake
you are off track. President Barack Obama had not even put his feet under the Desk in the Oval Office and McConnell, Gingrich and the Gang already plotted against him. If that is not racist, what is!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you are off track. President Barack Obama had not even put his feet under the Desk in the Oval Office and McConnell, Gingrich and the Gang already plotted against him. If that is not racist, what is!


They supposedly "plotted" against him because he is a Socialist and they opposed Obamacare. Nothing more, nothing less. And the way Dems plotted against Bush, was that because he is a Texan and they hate Texans?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup:


Very true! Unfortunately! And most of the rest of the world is watching, laughing, and chomping at the bit for positioning when it all falls apart.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> They supposedly "plotted" against him because he is a Socialist and they opposed Obamacare. Nothing more, nothing less. And the way Dems plotted against Bush, was that because he is a Texan and they hate Texans?


lovethelake
Yikes, President Barack Obama had not even set foot into the Oval Office to govern and they already plotted against him. Is this sentence too hard for you to grasp? Don't know how to say it any simpler. My goodness.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> And everyone of the 41 bills stayed on Harry's desk. He would not even put one up for discussion or for amendments. So Harry is the *Do Nothing*.


My guess is that within those 41 bills, there are some very good ideas to resolve some of the problems facing Obamacare, yet the Democrats don't want to have anything to do with them. It's a shame Reid is just as stubborn and is obstructing justice as the Democrats claim the Republicans are. Other than the Republicans actually having read the bill and are proposing ways to fix Obamacare, while the Democrats prefer to be left in the dark. what are the Democrats so afraid of? They have to realize by now that it does need to be fixed.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My guess is that within those 41 bills, there are some very good ideas to resolve some of the problems facing Obamacare, yet the Democrats don't want to have anything to do with them. It's a shame Reid is just as stubborn and is obstructing justice as the Democrats claim the Republicans are. Other than the Republicans actually having read the bill and are proposing ways to fix Obamacare, while the Democrats prefer to be left in the dark. what are the Democrats so afraid of? They have to realize by now that it does need to be fixed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> you should be more than ashamed of your Republicans in Congress. They have taken OUR money and wasted it on a now almost 5 year vacation - WELFARE UNLIMITED. Just think how many children that could feed and how many homeless it could shelter and how many ill it could treat. Have you People no shame?


UGH, here we go with the think of the children again. Obama wants to bomb Syria. How much money do think that would cost us taxpayers? Think of all the good it will do the children and homeless when you rally around Obama's decision to go to war.

The same money you say the Republicans have wasted in Congress has been wasted the same way by Democrats for the last 5 years. This is a do nothing Congress by both parties. This is why their approval rating is below/at 11%.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My question was: What has Harry accomplished? I guess either you don't know or nothing was accomplished.


Both answers apply.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nevadans care about what Harry Reid can do for Nevadans.


WOW, now that's a real educated response.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> It is so unfortunate that O's actions, statements,etc. left the door open for Putin to try to swoop in and displace our country's position. I would not want to think that we needed to rely on him for world peace, democracy, or moral leadership in the world situation. At the same time I do not want to think of us expending any American lives or resources in Syria. I do believe it will be a never-ending disaster for all. There are enough problems and situations here that need attention and resources.


Putin did what he did because it serves his (Putin's) agenda. Putin could give a rats a$$ about Obama and making it seem as though Putin let Obama save face. Although I do think Putin is enjoying this whole play unfold. Putin's agenda does not include world peace, democracy or moral leadership. After what he did in Russia when in the KGB, he has no moral compass. He has his own plans, along with Syria and Iran, for the Middle East and he certainly is not going to let Obama ruin them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> momeee
> if anyone has weakend out station in the World, it is the Republicans. They managed to reduce our national rating and may do it again shortly. Now bringing all of Government to a standstill is acceptable to you? Clean your own house before you complain about ours. Ours is quite clean. But then you may accept the fact that the Republicans are on a permanent vacation and on my dime.


The Republicans do not intend to bring the country to a standstill. Everything will be paid as usual. You really need to stop absorbing the misinformation and out right lies spewed from MSNBC, et al. Your talking points are really stale.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> ...and another one bites the dust. Wasn't this union a big financial donor and therefore received a waver?
> 
> White House Scrambles to Silence AFL-CIO Obamacare Criticism
> 
> ...


This proves that the ACA should have been read before being voted on. The unions certainly have learned an extremely important lesson, not to back such a huge undertaking on someone's (a politicians) word alone. That huge leap of faith has come right back and bit them in the a$$. AFter their convention I'm sure the "Get Lost" will not be swallowed easily at all. It will be interesting to see how the unions respond in 2014.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Putin did what he did because it serves his (Putin's) agenda. Putin could give a rats a$$ about Obama and making it seem as though Putin let Obama save face. Although I do think Putin is enjoying this whole play unfold. Putin's agenda does not include world peace, democracy or moral leadership. After what he did in Russia when in the KGB, he has no moral compass. He has his own plans, along with Syria and Iran, for the Middle East and he certainly is not going to let Obama ruin them.


You are right and O's actions held the door open for him to make a move.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't Gitmo still open for business? I do believe that was Obama's first ever campaign promise - to close it day one as President.


You are correct. He signed it into law with much pomp and circumstance and as many pens as needed. Yet, Gitmo is still open and it's business as usual.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Republicans do not intend to bring the country to a standstill. Everything will be paid as usual. You really need to stop absorbing the misinformation and out right lies spewed from MSNBC, et al. Your talking points are really stale.


Good response. Huck cites the repub's vacationing...where have the dems been?- certainly not working all this time. And no one has spent on luxurious vacations like O., for example.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Again with the racist remarks. The disagreements and the opposition to Obama's policies is because I do not agree with the ones I comment on and explain why. It appears that you are focused on race and not policies. It appears that you justify poor leadership (aka leading from behind), Putin needing to save Obama's butt, lack of job participation/jobs, allowing the murders in Benghazi...... because he is 'black'.


They must focus on the racist issue because they cannot focus on his policies. Even the Democrats can't believe they have been duped, so they go with the racist card every chance they get.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They must focus on the racist issue because they cannot focus on his policies. Even the Democrats can't believe they have been duped, so they go with the racist card every chance they get.


Yes, no one wants to be thought of as racist...and everyone is sooooo politically correct that they are afraid to call it as they see it , i.e., incompetence, anti-American, unqualified, lazy narcissistic,...etc. - too many to list. So those with no defense for the real cause of this disaster use the only card they have - racist - unless they are insulting one's response.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes, no one wants to be thought of as racist...and everyone is sooooo politically correct that they are afraid to call it as they see it , i.e., incompetence, anti-American, unqualified, lazy narcissistic,...etc. - too many to list. So those with no defense for the real cause of this disaster use the only card they have - racist - unless they are insulting one's response.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> Yikes, President Barack Obama had not even set foot into the Oval Office to govern and they already plotted against him. Is this sentence too hard for you to grasp? Don't know how to say it any simpler. My goodness.


Yikes, everyone knew of Obama's socialistic agenda, so of course they opposed his agenda. If it had been Hilary with that agenda they would have appropriately opposed her. If I have to say it simpler, I could maybe say it more ssslllllloooooowwwwwwwlllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

IIIIII

ddddooooooo

nnnnnooooooottttttttt

aaaaggggrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee

wwwwwiiiiiiiiitttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhh

hhhhhhiiiiiiiiissssssssssssss

pppppooooooollllllllooooooocccccccccciiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeessssss

NNNNNNNNNooooooooottttttttthhhhhhhiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnggggggg

ttttooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

dddddddooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

wwwwiiiiiiiiittttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

rrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaacccccccccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone who calls Obama a socialist must be so far right that s/he must be on the edge of the fringe element on the political spectrum. They're so enclosed in their circle of "rightedness" that they have no thermometer.
Isn't it humorous to say that Romney criticizes Obamacare? He's criticizing his own plan!!
Where is the willingness of the obstructionists to "promote the common good?" They don't really know what the common good is because they're beholding to Norquist and the lobbyists who are promising them post-Congress jobs and who are filling their coffers. They bow to what the wealthy individuals want---reign of the oligarchy.
I know I won't change anyone's mind about anything because the minds are closed. I have the feeling that none of you knows the meaning of poverty or empathy.
Nobody need bother to respond. I simply put the words here just in case there are people who read this who wonder if there's any sanity around here or who still have half an open mind.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yikes, everyone knew of Obama's socialistic agenda, so of course they opposed his agenda. If it had been Hilary with that agenda they would have appropriately opposed her. If I have to say it simpler, I could maybe say it more ssslllllloooooowwwwwwwlllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> IIIIII
> 
> ...


Off2knit, you should go knit before you have a stroke.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> My guess is that within those 41 bills, there are some very good ideas to resolve some of the problems facing Obamacare, yet the Democrats don't want to have anything to do with them. It's a shame Reid is just as stubborn and is obstructing justice as the Democrats claim the Republicans are. Other than the Republicans actually having read the bill and are proposing ways to fix Obamacare, while the Democrats prefer to be left in the dark. what are the Democrats so afraid of? They have to realize by now that it does need to be fixed.


Good ole Harry knows he doesn't have enough Dem votes to pass anything even with a Dem majority. Harry's afraid of getting his party Senators on record and is afraid of a filibuster to any bill brought to the Senate floor. So, Harry has done zero in the past 5+ years. Oh, well, except trying to re-write Senate law to avoid filibusters. That went no where as well. Poor Harry - he doesn't lead from the front or from behind. He can only be 'present' and probably can't even lead a conga line.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> UGH, here we go with the think of the children again. Obama wants to bomb Syria. How much money do think that would cost us taxpayers? Think of all the good it will do the children and homeless when you rally around Obama's decision to go to war.
> 
> The same money you say the Republicans have wasted in Congress has been wasted the same way by Democrats for the last 5 years. This is a do nothing Congress by both parties. This is why their approval rating is below/at 11%.


What cracks me up is voting doesn't cost anything! (OK well maybe a little more in electrical to light up the room and voting board). The Congress is paid whether they do anything or not. Being in debate or discussions on the floor and voting to take out crayons and color doesn't cost the taxpayers on red-lined dime. Yet, the Dems carry on about waste of their funds. Really?

They should complain instead that neither house, one controlled by the Dems (highest house) and one controlled by the Repubs are stagnant. At least when they do nothing it doesn't cost the taxpayers any more than what they've already done and passed into law prior.

Finally, let's contemplate the #1 voting block that is controlled by a Dem President; The White House. How much has Obama spent in 5 years - more than $6 trillion in fraud, waste and abuse. Yet, we hear nothing from the Dems on these threads about that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> Yes, no one wants to be thought of as racist...and everyone is sooooo politically correct that they are afraid to call it as they see it , i.e., incompetence, anti-American, unqualified, lazy narcissistic,...etc. - too many to list. So those with no defense for the real cause of this disaster use the only card they have - racist - unless they are insulting one's response.


 :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yikes, everyone knew of Obama's socialistic agenda, so of course they opposed his agenda. If it had been Hilary with that agenda they would have appropriately opposed her. If I have to say it simpler, I could maybe say it more ssslllllloooooowwwwwwwlllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> IIIIII
> 
> ...


Very good! And clear! However the O sycophants will not get it because they don't want to.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> Good response. Huck cites the repub's vacationing...where have the dems been?- certainly not working all this time. And no one has spent on luxurious vacations like O., for example.


momee
we are trying to get President Barack Obama to catch up on vacations to match those of Reagan and Bush since he has been working much harder than the two put together.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> Very good! And clear! However the O sycophants will not get it because they don't want to.


momee
graduated to 2nd grade writing? Nice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for this important information! The repubs got a bad rap because they fought the bad policies of Obama. They should be applauded for standing their ground for what is right.


Lukelucy
thank you for keeping Colbert and Stewart in funny material. Most enjoyable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Putin did what he did because it serves his (Putin's) agenda. Putin could give a rats a$$ about Obama and making it seem as though Putin let Obama save face. Although I do think Putin is enjoying this whole play unfold. Putin's agenda does not include world peace, democracy or moral leadership. After what he did in Russia when in the KGB, he has no moral compass. He has his own plans, along with Syria and Iran, for the Middle East and he certainly is not going to let Obama ruin them.


soloweygirl
wow, you must be waking up. SOME truth you are speaking. Am I reading right?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You are correct. He signed it into law with much pomp and circumstance and as many pens as needed. Yet, Gitmo is still open and it's business as usual.


soloweygirl
the first time in your lifetime you saw a President sign with many Pens? Haven't paid much attention have you. Now we know.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone who has read the papers or listened to the news for the past 5 years knows which party is responsible for the gridlock in Congress. It isn't even up for debate. If I were a bona fide repub I would be emailing my rep everyday to tell him/her to end this stupid behavior in Congress. When the President or my reps do things I don't like I write, or email, or call their local office. This behavior of the stubborn Tea Party/libertarian/repub imdividuals in Congress
will go into the history books as the movement that hindered the government from digging out from under the destructive Bush years. Of course, the radical right will try to re-write the books and claim it was the policies of Obama that ruined the country. They're such scholars! And, of course, there was no racism involved at all. 
Oy vay!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Guess then, alcameron has wasted her breath as all her party favorites, the DEMS who control the Senate and the White House have not heeded her words.

They've (her Liberal buddies) accomplished nothing but to increase the debt and place our Nation in dire economic status and in a lower position of power around the world. And, that healthcare monstrosity to boot (literally).

Way to go 2/3 of our Legislature run by no others than DEMOCRATS!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If there was gridlock in Congress the first 2 of the last 5 years, it was the Democrats. They controlled both houses.


Here you are again joey. Repeating your same old stories. You are like a record player with it's needle stuck. Come on give is something new or hush. You really are a bore. And, tell somebody who cares because in case you haven't noticed no one does and people like me are just laughing at you. 
Poor pitiful joey.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

They aren't sweet and they aren't religious either. Crazy, yes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

In the past few weeks, the press has started reporting something outrageous about this fall's budget negotiations: "The [Republican] party's top priority is to cut safety-net programs like Social Security and Medicare."
John Boehner and extremist Republicans are about to take our economy hostage again. He's demanding extreme cuts in exchange for simply agreeing to raise the debt ceiling -- i.e. paying the bills Congress already accumulated.
Many people havent heard much about Republican threats to cut Social Security lately. That is by design.
This is a dangerous fight, and it's going to play out over the next month -- when Republicans would love nothing more than for the public to focus on international affairs instead of deeply unpopular cuts to this program that we should be expanding.
Just two years ago, Boehner made the same reckless demand, almost destroying our already fragile economic recovery and causing our nation's debt rating to be downgraded. And earlier this year, he threatened the same thing once again -- but progressives stood up and prevented Republicans from throwing our economy off a cliff.
On the other side, radical conservatives will be bankrolled by seven-figure checks from wealthy extremists and corporate interests. 
Millions of hardworking Americans depend on Social Security. It is the most successful anti-poverty program in our nation's history. What John Boehner is promising to do is extreme, and it is dangerous. We can't let him get away with it.

Progressives United.org


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If there was gridlock in Congress the first 2 of the last 5 years, it was the Democrats. They controlled both houses.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Off2knit, you should go knit before you have a stroke.


Huh? Who? Good grief, I think you need to call 911 you have already hit critical mass and are exploding with stupid comments. Well maybe that is a good thing, the liberal form of a much needed exorcism.

But I did find a new yarn shop and found some brown merino lace weight that was on sale. So not going to knit, but look for a pattern for the 1600 yards.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Definition of a fundamentalist for the fundamentalists who don't know that is what they are.

fun·da·men·tal·ism (fnd-mntl-zm)
n.
1. A usually religious movement or point of view characterized by a return to fundamental principles, by rigid adherence to those principles, and often by intolerance of other views and opposition to secularism.
2.
a. often Fundamentalism An organized, militant Evangelical movement originating in the United States in the late 19th and early 20th century in opposition to Protestant Liberalism and secularism, insisting on the inerrancy of Scripture.
b. Adherence to the theology of this movement.

1
a often capitalized : a movement in 20th century Protestantism emphasizing the literally interpreted Bible as fundamental to Christian life and teaching
b : the beliefs of this movement
c : adherence to such beliefs
2
: a movement or attitude stressing strict and literal adherence to a set of basic principles <Islamic fundamentalism> <political fundamentalism>
 fun·da·men·tal·ist noun
 fundamentalist or fun·da·men·tal·is·tic adjective
First Known Use of FUNDAMENTALISM

1922

fundamentalism
Syllabification: (fun·da·men·tal·ism)
Pronunciation: /ˌfəndəˈmentlˌizəm/

noun
a form of a religion, especially Islam or Protestant Christianity, that upholds belief in the strict, literal interpretation of scripture.
strict adherence to the basic principles of any subject or discipline:
free-market fundamentalism
Modern Christian fundamentalism arose from American millenarian sects of the 19th century and has become associated with reaction against social and political liberalism, and with the rejection of the theory of evolution. Islamic fundamentalism appeared in the 18th and 19th centuries as a reaction to the disintegration of Islamic political and economic power, asserting that Islam is central to both state and society and advocating strict adherence to the Koran (Quran) and to Islamic law (sharia)

Derivatives

fundamentalist
noun & adjective
fundamentalism in other Oxford dictionaries

Definition of fundamentalism in the British & World English dictionary


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Huh? Who? Good grief, I think you need to call 911 you have already hit critical mass and are exploding with stupid comments. Well maybe that is a good thing, the liberal form of a much needed exorcism.
> 
> But I did find a new yarn shop and found some brown merino lace weight that was on sale. So not going to knit, but look for a pattern for the 1600 yards.


We know who you are funny lady. You almost choked didn't you? Just like we know who KPG is. Can we say Cherf? You all do need some kind of help but I don't know if an exorcism can get out your demons but I would be happy to try. I have been brushing up on my latin so let me see what I can find :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Demons can't cast out demons. Besides you don't believe remember?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Momeee
> What is the date on the Krugman column please?


It has to be old! Latest reports our company has seen are not doom and gloom at all.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> I edited for the sake of space in close repetition. You are correct, he doesn't directly blame O (this is in the NYT for heavens sake!), but considering the campaign promises of O, both in 2008 and 2012, the Americans who supported him deserved better. Too bad he didn't remember President Truman's quote "The buck stops here".


Of course you did.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Guess then, alcameron has wasted her breath as all her party favorites, the DEMS who control the Senate and the White House have not heeded her words.
> 
> They've (her Liberal buddies) accomplished nothing but to increase the debt and place our Nation in dire economic status and in a lower position of power around the world. And, that healthcare monstrosity to boot (literally).
> 
> Way to go 2/3 of our Legislature run by no others than DEMOCRATS!


knitpresentgifts
sure hope you drive better than you observe what has happened in the past 5 years. Your record of taking in information is extremely flawed.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It is pathetic. It is obvious that history will record that Obama was the worst lame president in history. It is ALREADY being written!


So what. He is still the current president. And you can vote in a new president in the next election. In the meantime, deal with it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> They supposedly "plotted" against him because he is a Socialist and they opposed Obamacare. Nothing more, nothing less. And the way Dems plotted against Bush, was that because he is a Texan and they hate Texans?


Oh please. Who plotted against Bush?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

momeee said:


> ...and another one bites the dust. Wasn't this union a big financial donor and therefore received a waver?
> 
> White House Scrambles to Silence AFL-CIO Obamacare Criticism
> 
> ...


YAWN!!! It is what it is. Quit whining.....you can't control it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Let the world shout how bad our president is!


Oh no.....the White House scrambles....the sky is falling...it's the end of the world.......


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Huh? Who? Good grief, I think you need to call 911 you have already hit critical mass and are exploding with stupid comments. Well maybe that is a good thing, the liberal form of a much needed exorcism.
> 
> But I did find a new yarn shop and found some brown merino lace weight that was on sale. So not going to knit, but look for a pattern for the 1600 yards.


I never know if I should address you LTL or your alter ego.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Off2knit, you should go knit before you have a stroke.


I think it may be too late!! Looks like she had it and while typing on her keyboard too!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bush's tax cuts.


And who were the tax cuts for? And what good did it do?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oh please. Who plotted against Bush? Bush didn't need any help getting us into two wars now did he? He spent more time away from Washington than any other U.S. president in history and he wasn't in TX taking care of the countries business, just his own. Where was he on 9/11? Hiding out with a bunch of little schools while thousands of Americans died. I suppose that was Obama's fault or the Democrat's too. Your party never takes responsibility for anything. Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld should all be tried for crimes against humanity in the World Court. That was Cheney and Rumey that helped him out all based on lies they made up in order to get the backing of American people. Give me one instance with proof of where anyone plotted against Bush. Which one of your "young guns" are you going to run against Hillary? She will eat them for lunch. If you think Obama is a Socialist I will provide you with the definition of the word. He isn't even a progressive. He wouldn't be playing footsie with Wall Street and Banks if he was a Progressive. See we on the left hold all of our people responsible for what they do or don't do and we give them hell if they let us down and we all aren't Obama fans like you like to believe. Tell me the last time one Republican did anything for "we the people" of the U.S.


Oh my gosh - talk about being paranoid! Plotted against Bush - tin foil hat material for sure.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Bush's tax cuts.


Which caused problems for the middle class once they expired.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> And who were the tax cuts for? And what good did it do?


The wealthy enjoyed them immensely. I'm sure Romney was happy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Oh no.....the White House scrambles....the sky is falling...it's the end of the world.......


Put your crash helmet on GW. We are in for a bumpy ride!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> Which caused problems for the middle class once they expired.


GW the middle class doesn't count GW. How many times do you have to be reminded. We are not Citizens United you know. They even get a little kiss on the tushie.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bush's tax cuts.


Bush has been gone forever joey or didn't you notice. Let me help you out. What has any one of them done since Bush was in office? I am typing very slowly so you can understand.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> But then you really don't think Bush did anything good.


You are assuming. I think Bush was a decent president. I didn't like everything just as I don't like everything Obama does. But I don't like to use a broad paint brush - I like to acknowledge good where I see it.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> GW the middle class doesn't count GW. How many times do you have to be reminded. We are not Citizens United you know. They even get a little kiss on the tushie.


Darn it - thanks for reminding me. I had a momentary lapse.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

AFL-CIO and ObamaCare and as they say here is the rest of the story; Brietbart is such an amusing little site for Faux news fans. I believe Brietbart was murdered by the Democrats too wasn't he?

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162-57602611/afl-cio-obamacare-implementation-highly-disruptive/ - 121k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So it won't affect you when it expires 12/31/2013. Probably not. But it will definitely effect people with young children, those whose age is under 17.
> 
> But then you really don't think Bush did anything good.


Gee I guess you just aren't going to answer my question tonight are you joey? That's OK I understand. It's difficult when you have nobody in Washington working for you. I feel that way too sometimes. Woe is me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Koch brothers bank roll the anti-Obamacare propaganda, and this is where so many people get their info.


Meet the Secret $256 Million Bank for Right Wing Causes. And this passes as a non-profit???

Posted on Sep 13, 2013


Sergio Vassio (CC BY 2.0)
Everybody knows that wealthy conservatives, led by the infamous Koch brothers, have been funneling oceans of cash into the political process. Now, Politico reports, we have a sense of how much, and how it works.

The political news site got its hands on an IRS filing by the shadowy Freedom Partners group that reveals the nonprofit organizationuntil now known only to a few Washington insidersdoled out $236 million last year to shape political and policy debate nationwide.

The 38-page IRS filing amounts to the Rosetta Stone of the vast web of conservative groups  some prominent, some obscurethat spend time, money and resources to influence public debate, especially over Obamacare.

The group has about 200 donors, each paying at least $100,000 in annual dues. It raised $256 million in the year after its creation in November 2011, the document shows. And it made grants of $236 millionmeaning a totally unknown group was the largest sugar daddy for conservative groups in the last election, second in total spending only to Karl Roves American Crossroads and Crossroads GPS, which together spent about $300 million.

Charles and David Koch, the billionaire industrialists who have been spending their pocket change trying to steer the nation to the political right, are the glue of the organization, but its clearly more than them. Look at it as a MoveOn.org for the 1/100th percent crowd.

And the money does matter. The group dropped $130 million on two organizations trying to shut down the Affordable Care Act; $32.3 million on the politically active Americans for Prosperity group; $13.6 million on Iowas American Future Fund, which flooded airwaves there with Mitt Romney ads; and far down the list, grants of less than $1 million each to a series of state-level tea party groups.

Of course, the wealth that is flowing into these groups begins mostly with consumer spending. Koch Industries, for instance, owns such diverse entities as Georgia-Pacific (think Brawny paper towels), INVISTA (Stainmaster carpet) and Koch Fertilizer, which helps grow some of the veggies you eat every day.

The pervasiveness of the corporations in both daily life and American politics is unsettling, as is the knowledge that dollars people spend on consumer items help fuel political agendas they oppose. One sliver of good news: Theres an app for that.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, Cheeky and GW. What are you up to over here?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmm. . . I wonder where Koch fertilizer comes from and what it's really good for?


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Koch brothers bank roll the anti-Obamacare propaganda, and this is where so many people get their info.
> 
> Meet the Secret $256 Million Bank for Right Wing Causes. And this passes as a non-profit???
> 
> ...


Koch Brothers - infamous and "dirty" in many ways.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Qops, sorry I tried to post something and it didn't work.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's a power thing--they'll manipulate you into producing the evidence, then take great delight in tearing it to bits (just as the "birthers" discounted every birth certificate they got Obama to produce).


That's why I don't bother to do it for them, Susan.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They have not expired. They are good until 12/31/2013
> 
> The one that caused trouble was one of Obama's tax cuts. He reduced the contribution to Social Security by 2% of the earned income. It was good for two years and he just let it expire without telling the Media so people could plan accordingly.


What does not expire until the end of 2013? Also, if people didn't know the Social Security reduction was expiring they were living under a rock? Give me a break joey. You are the one always preaching about people taking responsibility for themselves and most companies reminded employees this was ending nad it was in the newspapers and on TV.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can't count his failures. Too many. How many days left till he's gone?


You couldn't count them, LL. You don't have enough fingers and toes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Dear America: Your Higher Payroll Taxes Are Not The Result Of A Tax Increase

http://www.forbes.com/fdc/
Information for the World's Business Leaders - Forbes.com.

When describing what he believed to be the unrealistic alimony demands of a recently-divorced woman who had grown accustomed to a certain lifestyle, comedian Chris Rock said, You go to a restaurant, youre accustomed to eating. When you leave, youre not eating anymore. They dont owe you a steak.
Fast forward to present day, and Rock may as well have been talking about the expiration of the payroll tax cut.
As a reminder, while the fiscal cliff deal extended the income tax rates for 99% of Americans, one expiring provision that was not given new life by the 11th hour negotiations was the 2% reduction to an employees share of Social Security payroll taxes. For 2011 and 2012, employees paid only 4.2% of their wages towards Social Security. Beginning January 1, 2013, that burden has reverted back to 6.2%. As a result, if you earn a salary, you may have noticed that your first paycheck in 2013 was 2% lighter than your last check in 2012, assuming equal pay.
And that has some people awfully mad. Earlier today, a friend of mine sent me a link to the following editorial posted on investors.com, which took aim squarely at the now-expired payroll tax cut. It starts like so:
Dyed-blue-in-the-wool supporters of President Obama are blue as can be after opening their paychecks and discovering that ordinary folks, as the president likes to call them, got slapped with a sizeable tax hike on New Years Day.
Theres just one problem with this sentence: The expiration of the payroll tax reduction is not a tax hike.
When originally enacted in December 2010, the 2% reduction was originally scheduled to last only one year, its finite nature evidenced by its description in the statute as a payroll tax holiday.
The point of the provision, as you might imagine, was to help lower and middle-class taxpayers weather the recession by putting more after-tax cash in their pockets. Specifically, the payroll tax cut replaced and expanded upon the Making Work Pay Credit, which during 2009 and 2010 saved individuals earning less than $75,000 up to $400 and married couples earning less than $150,000 up to $800. Because the 2% payroll tax cut reduction applied to the first $106,800 of a taxpayers wages, the new law could save an indivdual as much as $2,136, or twice that for married couples.
As 2011 drew to a close and the sun was due to set on the payroll tax cut, Congress did what it does best, agreeing to a last-minute, ill-conceived two-month extension that was not offset with any increased revenue or spending cuts. In February, they did it again, this time extending the 2% reduction through the end of 2012.
Throughout this time, Americans got accustomed to their fatter paychecks. But if theyd been paying attention, they would have noticed that the end was near.
Leading up to the Presidential election, neither Barack Obama nor Mitt Romney promised to further extend the payroll tax cut. In fact, if one were to dig deep into each mans tax proposals, one would see that both Obama and Romney intended to allow the tax cut to expire. And effective January 1, 2013, it did.
So as Chris Rock would explain, for two years the government was feeding us extra money in our paychecks. But just because we grew accustomed to it doesnt mean the government continues to owe it to us.
Continuing on, the investor.com editorial goes on to add this little nugget:
What does it say to these Obama supporters that the first thing the president does after being elected is raise the payroll tax for ordinary folks from 4.2% to 6.2%?
If these Obama supporters are rational, hopefully the expiration of the payroll tax cut says to them, Perhaps youll be able to collect pension checks when you retire.
Remember, our payroll taxes dont go towards the Presidents cigar-and-booze budget; rather, they are earmarked for Social Security, which as you may have heard, is in danger of going bankrupt in the coming decades. Continue the payroll tax cut, and you only increase the burden on our already strained trust fund balance.
Its foolish to ignore the fact that the payroll tax reduction came with a sizeable price, costing the government nearly $240 billion in tax revenue over the two-year period. And since Congress did nothing to pay for these cuts, the bill simply got added to the countrys tab, further driving up the already bloated deficit. I would think that this would be a trend that neither political party would favor continuing.
Now thisthis is just annoying, because the payroll tax debate was not a partisan one. Neither party intended to continue it, and if you want to start pointing fingers, it was the conservative corner of the Republican Party who fought like hell to prevent it from being extended back in February 2012.
The moral of the story is this: I have no idea if the payroll tax cut should or shouldnt have been further extended beyond 2012. Thats a matter of policy on which I am not fit to opine. Logic tells me, however, that its rather silly to react to the expiration of a temporary tax cut by calling it a tax increase and blaming the very person who enacted the cut in the first place.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hi, Cheeky and GW. What are you up to over here?


Hi, Andrea. I have just been spreading some sunshine out here on S&O. I think GW may have nodded off to sleep. I am going to go check out POV and some friendlier threads now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GWPlver said:


> It has to be old! Latest reports our company has seen are not doom and gloom at all.


It was Sept 5, 2013, and has already been noted in this thread by one of your buddies, no less. Guess your company is very far behind as are you.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If there was gridlock in Congress the first 2 of the last 5 years, it was the Democrats. They controlled both houses.


 :thumbup: Very accurate, and some here need reminders.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Any small business owners among us? I found this interesting. Would this turn-around be considered a form of lying prior to the election, hypocrisy or just flip-flopping now?

Obama: We Should Tax Corporations at 28% But Small Businesses At 40%

Obama is turning heads this week proposing a tax break for corporations. Wasnt it Obama that campaigned against the rich? While Im all for tax breaks, I find it just a little suspicious that Obama is looking to cut taxes for corporations just months after raising taxes on individuals.

The New York Times reports that President Obama is reviving an old proposal to lower the corporate tax rate from 35 percent to 28 percent (and 25 percent for manufacturers). Obamas push to lower the corporate tax rate to 28 percent comes less than a year after he raised the top individual income tax rate, paid by many small businesses, to 39.6 percent.

In a speech on Tuesday Obama was unable to explain why lowering taxes on corporations was a great idea, while at the same time raising taxes on small businesses.
Right now, our tax code is so riddled with wasteful loopholes that many companies doing the right thing and investing in America pay 35%, while the corporations with the best accountants stash their money abroad and pay little or nothing at all, Obama said. Im willing to simplify our tax code in a way that closes those loopholes, ends incentives to ship jobs overseas, and lowers rates for businesses that create jobs right here in America.

Of course Obama said nothing about what loopholes he intends to close, but he had no problem attacking Mitt Romney for the same play. During the 2012 campaign, Obama attacked Romney for not saying which loopholes he would close to lower individual income tax rates. Of course, this is what happens though when you end up with a corporate whore for a president.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Any small business owners among us? I found this interesting. Would this turn-around be considered a form of lying prior to the election, hypocrisy or just flip-flopping now?
> 
> Obama: We Should Tax Corporations at 28% But Small Businesses At 40%
> 
> ...


And what's the rest of this story?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

The Poverty President: How Obama's Economic Policies are a Disaster

Since the moment he came into office, President Obama has pursued the same failed liberal policies that extended the Great Depression, instituted the socially corrosive Great Society programs, and has grown government beyond Americas ability to afford it. Estimates of the U.S. long-term unfunded liabilities range from $87 trillion to an astounding $211 trillion.

One of the first measures Obama undertook was passing an ultimately $812 billion stimulus program. After glibly admitting that shovel-ready (jobs) was not as shovel-ready as we expected, the U.S. is still far off the jobs trajectory projected by his advisers; while it was presumed the U.S. would be near 5% unemployment, we are at 7.3%  and thats with millions dropping out of the workforce.
Instead of focusing on generating jobs and growing the productive economy, President Obama decided to work with the Democrat Congress to force through a trillion-dollar boondoggle known as ObamaCare against the objections of the majority of Americans.

President Obama said in an ABC News interview in 2009 that if Congress did not pass health care legislation that brought down costs, the federal government will go bankrupt. The ten-year cost estimate since then has tripled from $900 billion to nearly $2.7 trillion, and the GAO estimates the program will add $6.2 trillion in debt liability.

The unintended consequences of the ObamaCare provision that employers with 50 or more full-time employees at 30 hours a week or more must offer certain health insurance plans has predictably led to small businesses with more part-time employees. While the president has illegally suspended his enforcement of duly passed law, the employer mandate provision, full-time hiring is not expected to pick up due to long-term uncertainty.

Nearly 2.5 million of the jobs created under President Obama are part-time; as a separate figure, 2.7 million of those jobs created are temporary hires  a 50% increase over Obamas time in office.

The president claims he has created 7.2 million jobs. According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, there were 154,526,000 in the Civilian Labor Force in February 2009 and in June 2013 there were 155,835,000. That would be a net gain of 1.309 million more people working civilian jobs as of the latest figures. The labor force participation rate of 63.5% is hovering at the lowest levels since late 1978.

Even if we took this at face value, like a good Democrat loyalist would, this is still less than half the people added to the food stamp rolls  15 million folks. The escalating gas, electricity, and food prices, as well as the ObamaCare sticker shock on health insurance premiums for an estimated 75% of Americans will not ease their budgets. And the AP now estimates that 4 in 5 Americans are in poverty, low-income, or have no jobs.

Far from being some curse on Obamas record, a historical anomaly or the Republican Party refusing to give the president his way on every issue over the course of his entire term, the results of Obamas economic policies are 100% predictable.

On May 9th, 1939, ten years after the 1929 stock market crash and a decade into the Great Depression, FDRs Treasury Secretary had a taste of bitter medicine for the statists: We have tried spending money. We are spending more than we have ever spent before and it does not work. I want to see this country prosperous. I want to see people get a job. I want to see people get enough to eat. We have never made good on our promises. I say after eight years of this Administration we have just as much unemployment as when we started.  And an enormous debt to boot!

While many would point to the constriction of the money supply after the stock market crash and protectionist policies like the Smoot-Hawley tarriff as the prime reasons for the extended deflationary depression, the Feds pumps were eventually primed  only to lead to another recession in 1937.

Even if we are of the inclination that the Great Depression was extraordinary, the track record of other Orwellian-named Great Society and War on Poverty welfare programs is more unmistakable. Thomas Sowell has documented well the social and family decay traceable to such 1960s-era programs. Remarkable are a few statistics:
The poverty rate among black families fell from 87 percent in 1940 to 47 percent in 1960, during an era of virtually no major civil rights legislation or anti-poverty programs. It dropped another 17 percentage points during the decade of the 1960s and one percentage point during the 1970s, but this continuation of the previous trend was neither unprecedented nor something to be arbitrarily attributed to the programs like the War on Poverty.

Despite the United States spending $15 trillion on a War on Poverty since its inception in 1964, there are 50 million Americans or one in six people in poverty  the same proportion as under LBJ. For every job the president has created (including all the part-time, temporary, low-pay and low-skill jobs), two people have gone onto the food stamp rolls  now totaling over 47 million people.

There is an alternative to the growing state intervention into the economy and the disruption, dysfunction, inefficiency and cronyism that ensues. The United States has enjoyed a 5.2% unemployment rate historically, while under Obama it has averaged approximately 8%. GDP growth averages roughly 3.2% in the post-war period, and we have seen GDP growth at 0.8% over the last four years, which is less than half the worst rate of any other president in the last sixty years.
And for those who think this is some kind of fairness, inequality is worse under Obama than under Bush. Theres a simple reason for this, and it bears repeating until everyone understands it: economic freedom is indisputably better for wealth creation and does not correlate with more inequality.

The record is abundantly clear: governments can spend their people into poverty. And this president, who has added more than $6 trillion to the national credit card, is the master at it.

http://www.ijreview.com/2013/07/69124-the-poverty-president-how-obamas-economic-policies-are-a-disaster/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Al, Cheeky & GW. I see we're all here.



alcameron said:


> Hi, Cheeky and GW. What are you up to over here?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And their works always smell just like fertilizer.



GWPlver said:


> Koch Brothers - infamous and "dirty" in many ways.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're well-versed in detecting that tactic. It's a Cherffer.



BrattyPatty said:


> That's why I don't bother to do it for them, Susan.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What does not expire until the end of 2013? Also, if people didn't know the Social Security reduction was expiring they were living under a rock? Give me a break joey. You are the one always preaching about people taking responsibility for themselves and most companies reminded employees this was ending nad it was in the newspapers and on TV.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo! Well put, Cheeky. The GOP contributed to the crisis and then criticized it. Double dippers all the way.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Dear America: Your Higher Payroll Taxes Are Not The Result Of A Tax Increase
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/fdc/
> Information for the World's Business Leaders - Forbes.com.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please explain what you mean.



momeee said:


> :thumbup: Very accurate, and some here need reminders.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds incomplete to me. GOP common tactic.



momeee said:


> Any small business owners among us? I found this interesting. Would this turn-around be considered a form of lying prior to the election, hypocrisy or just flip-flopping now?
> 
> Obama: We Should Tax Corporations at 28% But Small Businesses At 40%
> 
> ...


 :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This quote is common on the right wing blogs.

Could it be possible that 28% would raise much higher tax revenue than the 0% many large corporations currently manage to pay? Keep in mind we're talking $Billions in income, not your salary.

Small business owners avail themselves of tax breaks too, allowing them to decrease the amount of tax paid.

You guys will try anything to try to make President Obama look bad, won't you?



momeee said:


> Any small business owners among us? I found this interesting. Would this turn-around be considered a form of lying prior to the election, hypocrisy or just flip-flopping now?
> 
> Obama: We Should Tax Corporations at 28% But Small Businesses At 40%
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Dear America: Your Higher Payroll Taxes Are Not The Result Of A Tax Increase
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/fdc/
> Information for the World's Business Leaders - Forbes.com.
> ...


Cheeky Blighter
Thank you. Great to entlighten everyone.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG You and Joey are trying to debate with individuals of low information and are outclassing them at every sunrise. Why waste your time and knowledge dealing with rampant ignorance and obfuscation? And they ask you to do their research to prove their point. This is not a characteristic of an educated individual. Why waste your time?



knitpresentgifts said:


> She knows Harry has no accomplishments. Hence, why she challenges you to look them up. If you did, you'd find an empty page. That would be an embarrassment to BrattyPatty, so she'll blame you instead for not doing your own research. Then she'll drop the topic so you cannot pursue her further. Of course, she'll then disappear from the thread. (as she just did!) I've seen this same MO again and again.
> 
> Bratty doesn't even know who can introduce a bill. She posted Harry can only act on what it presented to him by the House Speaker.
> 
> Lacking knowledge of the political process to create legislation certainly disqualifies her from being able to point out a person's accomplishments wouldn't you say?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Momeee it's so good to see you back and continuing your research (rather than asking someone else to do it). I would agree with Zwick that it is bittersweet vindication. And I believe history will show that the American voter got it all wrong and hope that they will learn and apply that experience to future elections. We are in dire need for an informed electorate.



momeee said:


> Didn't O have Dem. support in House and Senate when 1st elected? And he still failed to keep any of his big campaign promises. Actions do speak louder than words in this situation.
> 
> ...a little walk down memory lane for the revisionists:
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG You and Joey are trying to debate with individuals of low information and are outclassing them at every sunrise. Why waste your time and knowledge dealing with rampant ignorance and obfuscation? And they ask you to do their research to prove their point. This is not a characteristic of an educated individual. Why waste your time?


Sad but true. They have themselves so twisted up defending the indefensible that whatever you say is either called racist or Obama hating. They continue to feel frustrated that some are not changing their minds based on their blinded adoration (or failure to admit they made a mistake) and can't figure out why. Could it be that THEY are wrong sometimes.

If Harry Reid would let one of the House's Bills go to the floor to be voted on and let the names be called and recorded many issues would be resolved one way or the other. But he is terrified if he and his groupies vote for something that is good, but brought up by a Republican House they would loose face. Seems they have painted themselves into a corner with their own 'Red Line'.....don't vote for anything that the GOP proposes, no matter if it is good for America.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Is it possible that this was all a political diversion on o's part? If not, then why didn't he do this sooner?


momeee said:


> It is so unfortunate that O's actions, statements,etc. left the door open for Putin to try to swoop in and displace our country's position. I would not want to think that we needed to rely on him for world peace, democracy, or moral leadership in the world situation. At the same time I do not want to think of us expending any American lives or resources in Syria. I do believe it will be a never-ending disaster for all. There are enough problems and situations here that need attention and resources.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Amusing. Are you repeating what we've been saying about you? Nothing of your own? Didn't think so.



RUKnitting said:


> KPG You and Joey are trying to debate with individuals of low information and are outclassing them at every sunrise. Why waste your time and knowledge dealing with rampant ignorance and obfuscation? And they ask you to do their research to prove their point. This is not a characteristic of an educated individual. Why waste your time?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And our country is the worse for it. The majority may have won but the majority made a very bad choice. Perhaps next time they will find it in their best interests to become informed of the issues and stands by the candidates. Many regrets. Romney ran a bad campaign. What it proved was that campaigns are better run by community organizers not by leaders or proven administrative success.


Huckleberry said:


> momeee
> Romney lost and Obama won. The majority knew best and we would do it all over again. No regrets.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

An 'informed electorate' will be of no help to you in 2016...unless you mean a weak electorate easily confused by 30 second commercials funded by John Birch Society>>>Koch brothers and right wing blogs.



RUKnitting said:


> Momeee it's so good to see you back and continuing your research (rather than asking someone else to do it). I would agree with Zwick that it is bittersweet vindication. And I believe history will show that the American voter got it all wrong and hope that they will learn and apply that experience to future elections. We are in dire need for an informed electorate.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're making me laugh! That fools no one but you.



lovethelake said:


> Sad but true. They have themselves so twisted up defending the indefensible that whatever you say is either called racist or Obama hating. They continue to feel frustrated that some are not changing their minds based on their blinded adoration (or failure to admit they made a mistake) and can't figure out why. Could it be that THEY are wrong sometimes.
> 
> If Harry Reid would let one of the House's Bills go to the floor to be voted on and let the names be called and recorded many issues would be resolved one way or the other. But he is terrified if he and his groupies vote for something that is good, but brought up by a Republican House they would loose face. Seems they have painted themselves into a corner with their own 'Red Line'.....don't vote for anything that the GOP proposes, no matter if it is good for America.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe it's a good idea to work together even if you don't agree on everything? Radical indeed.



RUKnitting said:


> Is it possible that this was all a political diversion on o's part? If not, then why didn't he do this sooner?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor loser. And you didn't learn a thing, so we have a tail wind going into 2016.



RUKnitting said:


> And our country is the worse for it. The majority may have won but the majority made a very bad choice. Perhaps next time they will find it in their best interests to become informed of the issues and stands by the candidates. Many regrets. Romney ran a bad campaign. What it proved was that campaigns are better run by community organizers not by leaders or proven administrative success.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Poor loser. And you didn't learn a thing, so we have a tail wind going into 2016.


damemary
I listened to the presentation of the Liberty Medal to frm. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. This Lady has a fabulous professional History. Hard to match for sure. Jeb Bush did a very nice introduction.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> momee
> we are trying to get President Barack Obama to catch up on vacations to match those of Reagan and Bush since he has been working much harder than the two put together.


It is hard work to hide from everyone when our consulate is being attacked and at the same time, getting ready to go to Las Vegas for another campaign speech. Such demands placed on the President. Reagan and Bush would never hide or run away from their responsibilities.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> This quote is common on the right wing blogs.
> 
> Could it be possible that 28% would raise much higher tax revenue than the 0% many large corporations currently manage to pay? Keep in mind we're talking $Billions in income, not your salary.
> 
> ...


He needs no help from us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Another segment of the population is losing coverage under Obamacare; artists, TV and Radio personalities, musicians, writers, etc. The College Art Association will lose their catastrophic coverage on 1/1/14. The Association will no longer be able to provide this coverage to their members that live in different states. These artists will now be forced to enter state run exchanges and will see their insurance premiums rise.

The Entertainment Industry Group Insurance Trusts website stated "All individuals and/or sole proprietor health insurance will terminate January 1, 2014. This includes plans acquired as members of our affiliated associations and their groups."

In 2010, Nancy Pelosi gushed about the benefits of Obamacare stating : "Think of an economy where people could be an artist or a photographer or a writer without worrying about keeping their day job in order to have health insurance".
It looks like her vision will go away come 1/1/2014.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Another segment of the population is losing coverage under Obamacare; artists, TV and Radio personalities, musicians, writers, etc. The College Art Association will lose their catastrophic coverage on 1/1/14. The Association will no longer be able to provide this coverage to their members that live in different states. These artists will now be forced to enter state run exchanges and will see their insurance premiums rise.
> 
> The Entertainment Industry Group Insurance Trusts website stated "All individuals and/or sole proprietor health insurance will terminate January 1, 2014. This includes plans acquired as members of our affiliated associations and their groups."
> 
> ...


soloweygirl
why do you folks always leave out the most important part of everything? It must tickle you to screw up everything.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Another segment of the population is losing coverage under Obamacare; artists, TV and Radio personalities, musicians, writers, etc. The College Art Association will lose their catastrophic coverage on 1/1/14. The Association will no longer be able to provide this coverage to their members that live in different states. These artists will now be forced to enter state run exchanges and will see their insurance premiums rise.
> 
> The Entertainment Industry Group Insurance Trusts website stated "All individuals and/or sole proprietor health insurance will terminate January 1, 2014. This includes plans acquired as members of our affiliated associations and their groups."
> 
> ...


Good. Hope the Unions get the same deal


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He needs no help from us.


Yes, He has done an excellent job making himself look pathetic - all by himself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG You and Joey are trying to debate with individuals of low information and are outclassing them at every sunrise. Why waste your time and knowledge dealing with rampant ignorance and obfuscation? And they ask you to do their research to prove their point. This is not a characteristic of an educated individual. Why waste your time?


This is hilarious! I would have to say that people who read one-sided sources and watch/listen to things like The Blaze, the Independent Journal, etc. are the low-information people. If people are afraid to expose themselves to any other information for fear of being corrupted, they are the ones who are lacking. Educated individuals try to take in information from many different sources.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This is hilarious! I would have to say that people who read one-sided sources and watch/listen to things like The Blaze, the Independent Journal, etc. are the low-information people. If people are afraid to expose themselves to any other information for fear of being corrupted, they are the ones who are lacking. Educated individuals try to take in information from many different sources.


alcameron
hilarious is right on the money. I am an information hoarder. Never can get enough of it. So happy that I have the time to sort it all out. My whippersnapper takes good care of me and he also is always searching for reliable sources. He checks, checks and double checks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BOO



lovethelake said:


> Good. Hope the Unions get the same deal


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BOO



momeee said:


> Yes, He has done an excellent job making himself look pathetic - all by himself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> This is hilarious! I would have to say that people who read one-sided sources and watch/listen to things like The Blaze, the Independent Journal, etc. are the low-information people. If people are afraid to expose themselves to any other information for fear of being corrupted, they are the ones who are lacking. Educated individuals try to take in information from many different sources.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BOO



joeysomma said:


> You may be an information hoarder, but you are not an information sharer. I cannot remember you sharing a website to back any of your statements, or to answer any questions we may have of you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This is hilarious! I would have to say that people who read one-sided sources and watch/listen to things like The Blaze, the Independent Journal, etc. are the low-information people. If people are afraid to expose themselves to any other information for fear of being corrupted, they are the ones who are lacking. Educated individuals try to take in information from many different sources.


Howdy folks! I do not read The Blaze nor the Independent Journal not sure who Al thinks does. So what's Alcameron's excuse for her low-information and inability to characterize all others? Only recently she told me I was an educated person. She obviously believes she has special powers to know what we do, how we live our lives, and how we react and yet she wouldn't even recognize us if we stood on her foot! Priceless!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG You and Joey are trying to debate with individuals of low information and are outclassing them at every sunrise. Why waste your time and knowledge dealing with rampant ignorance and obfuscation? And they ask you to do their research to prove their point. This is not a characteristic of an educated individual. Why waste your time?


Well, you're not the first person to tell me this but are the first to post so publicly.

What can I say except, "Thank you."

BTW; to your last question as to why I often post my knowledge, sources and truths. I figure somebody ought to step up and be a leader and/or teacher, we all cannot be the students. 

I'm glad to be considered in Joey's and many other's good company!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Howdy folks! I do not read The Blaze nor the Independent Journal not sure who Al thinks does. So what's Alcameron's excuse for her low-information and inability to characterize all others? Only recently she told me I was a highly educated person. She obviously believes she has special powers to know what we do, how we live our lives, and how we react and yet she wouldn't even recognize us if we stood on her foot! Priceless!


Oh, dear. Did I say 'highly" educated or just educated?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> He needs no help from us.


Yes - Obama is acting out his own demise; assembly and assistance not required.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Poor loser. And you didn't learn a thing, so we have a tail wind going into 2016.


Ya, speaking of which on another thread, exactly how long is the tail you've grown so far during your evolution?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You may be an information hoarder, but you are not an information sharer. I cannot remember you sharing a website to back any of your statements, or to answer any questions we may have of you.


She shows no evidence of understanding or comprehending much of any of the information she may gather and is completely inept to discuss anything regardless of its source.

I do believe she reads endlessly on this website, however, and posts constantly. Yet, other than gabs and insults, I cannot say I've learned anything from her or have ever seen her involved in a discussion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, speaking of which on another thread, exactly how long is the tail you've grown so far during your evolution?


KPG
God bless you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She shows no evidence of understanding or comprehending much of any of the information she may gather and is completely inept to discuss anything regardless of its source.
> 
> I do believe she reads endlessly on this website, however, and posts constantly. Yet, other than gabs and insults, I cannot say I've learned anything from her or have ever seen her involved in a discussion.


KPG
angry because you cannot get your fangs into anything I write? By your postings one gets the impression that you are incapable of learning. I am still looking for your directions to Hell and Heaven. You are so sure that I will get to Hell and you to Heaven, show me the way to both so I may pay you a visit. Not some imaginary direction, something real please. 
Bless you dear.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> angry because you cannot get your fangs into anything I write? By your postings one gets the impression that you are incapable of learning. I am still looking for your directions to Hell and Heaven. You are so sure that I will get to Hell and you to Heaven, show me the way to both so I may pay you a visit. Not some imaginary direction, something real please.
> Bless you dear.


You need to die


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> You need to die


Perfect answer, wish I'd have thought of it. Thank you.

Now she can leave us in peace.

(Double entendres well suited.) :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> You need to die


You took my breath away when I read this. You overstep. You should apologize for losing your temper.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perfect answer, wish I'd have thought of it. Thank you.
> 
> Now she can leave us in peace.
> 
> (Double entendres well suited.) :-D


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The quote from LTL was "You need to die." This was directed at Huckleberry, a dear friend of mine. KPG you do your 'friend' no good when you encourage such explosions of temper such as you exhibited last night. And I will not stand by and permit such ugly threats.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You need to die


Is this a threat? From a nice, Catholic girl? This is cause for alarm. Seriously?
At least an apology is I'm order--if not removal from the forum.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perfect answer, wish I'd have thought of it. Thank you.
> 
> Now she can leave us in peace.
> 
> (Double entendres well suited.) :-D


Do you realize the significance of the line you and LTL just crossed?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Do you realize the significance of the line you and LTL just crossed?


Of course not. They'll just lie low until they think it's blown over. I don't think anyone will be forgetting that little gem anytime soon. Hideous.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> You took my breath away when I read this. You overstep. You should apologize for losing your temper.


You should apologize for your ignorance. LTL answered Huck's burning question. "The real roadmap to get to Heaven or Hell."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> The quote from LTL was "You need to die." This was directed at Huckleberry, a dear friend of mine. KPG you do your 'friend' no good when you encourage such explosions of temper such as you exhibited last night. And I will not stand by and permit such ugly threats.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I do not and did not explode last night or ever. Exactly what is your threat here within?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That is not funny, not helpful, and has been reported.



lovethelake said:


> You need to die


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That is not funny, not helpful, and has been reported.


I did the same. No choice.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I did the same. No choice.


So did I.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You know what the "threat" was, admin will decide what the payment for the "sin" is.

That being said, I think that both "sides" are responsible for this escalation or devolving into a grammar school level verbal mud slinging. 
Any adults had blocked notice of added comments and left the building this weekend.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I do not and did not explode last night or ever. Exactly what is your threat here within?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I did the same. No choice.


Others have also reported it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

The posting of lovethelake and knitpresent to me:

"you need to die" 

is pure hatred and that guarantees them a place in Heaven? 

Alarming, very alarming and therefore reason to take certain steps to keep myself safe. Sunday's Sermons must have been nothing but hate. The devils were dancing and tried to set us on fire.
We are not here to be preached to but to have conversations with reasonable individuals from many parts of the Country and the World. The missionary work some try to perform here is totally out of order. 
The religious lessons some feel we MUST accept are ridiculous. Everyone of us has some Faith and we are not in the Market to change to someone-else's. Some people want to bully others into submission, well, keep trying, this Girl is not submissive. I have never argued with others over their Faith but these figures here are crossing the lines over and over again and I will keep reminding them of it. Some are trying to tell us that they are godlike and we need to accept that. Really? 



Remember the 4 innocent Girls who 50 years ago were brutally killed and no Christian or anyone-else protected them and the Killers were Americans not like Benghazi where foreign Enemies were involved.
It looks like there still is a certain segment of our population full of contempt and hatred and willing to become executioners.

I thank those who have voiced their disgust over lovethelake and knitpresent's abhorrent warning to me:

"you need to die". 

Obviously many good People are here and many more looking in. So sad that just a handful of wayward People can and will poison each and every thread. They have no other aim but to attack. With me it started as soon as I came on the scene and voiced a different opinion. How could I dare doing so. I don't take well to bullying and that is getting them so angry. 

"you need to die" - a threat like no other. It can't get worse, can it and made by so-called "devout Christians". Now that is to elevate Christianity? What a sales tool that is, the threat of death of another. 

I wish my friends a peaceful day. 
Huck


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> The posting of lovethelake and knitpresent to me:
> 
> "you need to die"
> 
> is pure hatred and that guarantees them a place in Heaven?


Huckleberry, I suggest you stop or you will be stopped of your lying and defamation of my name, presence and character on KP.

I did nothing you have accused me of and you and everyone else who reads our posts can ascertain the same.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry, I suggest you stop your lying and defamation of my name, presence and character on KP.
> 
> I did nothing you have accused me of and you and everyone else who reads our posts know it and can prove it.
> 
> You will stop or be stopped.


And you last sentence is not a threat?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> And you last sentence is not a threat?


Nope - defamation and publishing a libel of a person's character is a crime in the United States.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - defamation of a person's character in writing and posted in public is a crime in the United States.


Surely it has to be proven to be untrue though?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Surely it has to be proven to be untrue though?


The truth is always a defense.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The truth is always a defense. Huckleberry cannot prove what she has said of me to be true so she has no defense.


So you're going to sue? Good luck with that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> And you last sentence is not a threat?


Thanks heavens you were able to catch KPG's latest threat in quotes before she edited it out, aw. I can't find the words to describe my contempt for this person--in fact, I'm not sure they exist in printed form.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> So you're going to sue? Good luck with that.


Never mentioned it; why have you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks heavens you were able to catch KPG's latest threat in quotes before she edited it out, aw. I can't find the words to describe my contempt for this person--in fact, I'm not sure they exist in printed form.


Hi susan. I worded my sentence better; didn't edit 'it out' or need to change the meaning; same words, different order. Stew on your stupidity and attack some other victim if you must attack.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Never mentioned it; why have you?


You said that defamation is a crime in the United States. You also said "You will stop or be stopped". Or am I seeing things?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-201510-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

